# Hermes Herbag Questions, Please.



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

I had a few questions with regards to the Hermes Herbag and was hoping you all could help me.


When was it made?  When did Hermes stop making it?
Retail Price?  I know they range by size/etc, maybe someone knows the approximate prices.
Is the hardware on every one of the Herbag's made of Palladium Silver?
Do any celebs own the Herbag?  If anyone has pics of celebs carrying the Herbag and could post them here, I would be sincerely and truly grateful -or- point me to where I might find them.
Were there ever any Hermes Herbag Advertisements?  If anyone has the Herbag ads and could post them here, I would also be very thankful.
Can you still purchase the Herbag and if so, where?
Thank you within advance for your assistance and happy holidays to you all, Becky (BeautifulBasics)


----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s.  Herbag embossed letters - what does the letter C and then a D inside a square mean?


----------



## maria28

here's a link that has the size reference with pictures http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/size-reference-guide-pics-only-91703.html

i have seen (on tpf and ebay) both herbag's with palladium and gold coloured hardware.

hope this helps


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello Maria28,

Thank you so much for your help and for posting a link to the guide!!!

Do you possibly know the approximate retail value for the Herbag's?

Thank you again and happy holidays, Becky (BeautifulBasics)


----------



## ocmommy

Hi there  

It depends entirely on what size and color you are looking at.

You will pay more for the black and natural combo, as well as any Vibrato. The green or blue sets tend to go for less, as do the red/orange set. Oddly, I get the most compliments on the orange bag when I carry it.

I purchased a set of the orange and red with the brown leather for a song over on Let-Trade.  I want to say that I paid about $600-ish, and it was pretty much brand new This is the set with the shoulder strap and gold hardware.

I also have the backpack style with the large and smaller black bags, and managed to find an auction for an additional natural bag, all with the black leather and palladium hardware.  Including the addition of the natural bag, this set cost around $1,100-ish, give or take.

Let's see if this picture works...please excuse my sad table; my cats used it as a launch pad and scratched it terribly.


----------



## maria28

^*ocmommy!*!!! i always love looking at your herbag's collection....

*beautifulbasics*: i'm sorry i don't know the retail value of the herbag's.  i'm sure some other members will be able to share their thoughts/knowledge about this.  mine is the mm herbag in blue/blue combo and i paid around $1000 from let-trade in dec2007 (it was a little under $1000 and i had to pay canadian customs, so the total ended up a little over  $1000 for me). i bought it as pre-loved, but was surprised by the excellent condition it was in (it didn't look used much). here's an old picture of my herbag....
my herbag measurements are: 
size of the smaller bottom : approx. 38cm(L) x 32cm(H)
size of the taller bottom : appox. 38cm(L) x 39cm(H)

i find the shoulder strap long enough to use both on the shoulder or messenger style.


----------



## NeverEnough!

Hi ocmommy - your herbag collection is amazing!!! Thanks for posting and sharing!

You responded to my post on an herbag I had won on ebay in the authentication forum a couple of weeks ago.  I'm still trying to get more pictures from the guy because I just have a funny feeling about it.  Hope I will own a herbag soon!


----------



## Jane225

Hermes is reissuing the Herbag either S09 or F09. And it's going to be new and improved!!


----------



## MattNY

Jane225 said:


> Hermes is reissuing the Herbag either S09 or F09. *And it's going to be new and improved!*!



Any ideas how they will be changing it?  I love mine.


----------



## SueC

I was considering purchasing a used large Herbag as a bag to carry around stuff for my 3 kids.  The dimensions the seller was showing was something like 15X15X5.5.  This sounds pretty roomy but it doesn't look big from the pics.  Are the pictures deceiving and would it be big enough for a diapers bag?  Thanks!


----------



## maria28

i think that's the same one i've got and it is quite big.  definitely enough as a diaper bag.  i've used for traveling too, so to put the kids stuffs (wipes, diapers, change of clothes, snack) as well as my travel documents in it.


----------



## gem

i posted this at the other thread sueC started.

This is the herbag variation that I like...


----------



## estellynia

just love your collection of herbags.
to me, herbag is the ultimate design for everyday use. 
i can't wait to see the newly improved herbag from Hermes later this year


----------



## rcvetka

Is it possible to buy additional canvases at a Hermes store?


----------



## Les Tambours

I've been waiting for news of the additional canvas sacs since this time last year - if they are out there they are not common but I was savvy enough to purchase replacement sacs in the earlier days. Seriously thinking about commissioning a special order sac - I wouldn't meddle with the dimensions but I could mix and match leather and canvas to make the bag last indefinately.


----------



## rcvetka

Good thing you thought of buying additional sacs  
I love the design and the versatility of Herbags. I have been looking at them on eBay, but I am weary of fakes (are Herbags faked as well?).


----------



## Les Tambours

Herbags are coming around again this year with some new designs so if I were you I'd put my cash into a real one rather than risk a bad exerience with the fakers - I've no idea if Herbags are faked - I'm sure there's way more of a margin on the fake Birkins out there. Have to say I love my backpack Herbag - I use it every day.


----------



## rcvetka

Thank you for the advice. I think I might just do that - although I hoped to be able to buy used first to see whether I truly like the Herbag and use it regulary enough to justify the purchase (the same way I did with scarves - now I know I am perfectly comfortable wearing them, so I buy retail as well as used).


----------



## balmain

An old Herbag Ad...


----------



## ocmommy

Sadly, the Herbag has been faked. And I hope this doesn't anger anyone, but I would think it might be one of the easiest to produce, since there are very few distinguishing details~ no stitching, etc.

I still love mine and am happy that Summer is here, since I tend to carry them more this time of year. I actually build outfits around my orange Herbag! Which reminds me...I need a new Twilly!


----------



## nalgene

glad to hear that they are bringing back herbag this year.. are they in store already?


----------



## lovely64

*ocmommy*, wowzers!!! Stunning collection of Herbags!!!!


----------



## chaz

Lovely collection!


----------



## hello! hello!

Herbag Zip











Picture credit: www.feelway.com


----------



## Cece31

^^^ How cute is this? I managed to find an Herbag in the beige (?) / black combo and picking it up this Sunday... can't wait!! 
Thanks for all the info, ladies. I'm an Hermes newbie (abandoning LV after a long time together LOL) and slowly going toward my first Kelly.


----------



## babycj!

my lovely herbag has been with me since it came out, and i truly never tire of it...  it's from DH... love the ciel canvas of the new herbag... but i think the problem with the new herbag's zipper being at the back is that it will rub against sweaters and make the sweater pill/fuzzy...  but i love the idea of not having to open and close the herbag to get travel documents.  pros and cons!


----------



## Q-Liz

hi, i dunno if this was too late..but i just got herbag in rome..it retailed for 1,250 Euro. Hope it helps.


----------



## miss_av

Q-Liz said:


> hi, i dunno if this was too late..but i just got herbag in rome..it retailed for 1,250 Euro. Hope it helps.



may i see your herbag? please. i want to buy one also!


----------



## littlemomai

Anyone out there know what kind of leather is used for the Herbag? TIA


----------



## Haniel

littlemomai said:


> Anyone out there know what kind of leather is used for the Herbag? TIA


 
The leather is called Hunter.


----------



## littlemomai

Thanks Haniel! The leather on my Herbag is starting to look a little dry. I think it needs some conditioning. Now I'm off to search Docride's leather care thread for tips for conditioning Hunter leather...


----------



## Haniel

littlemomai said:


> Thanks Haniel! The leather on my Herbag is starting to look a little dry. I think it needs some conditioning. Now I'm off to search Docride's leather care thread for tips for conditioning Hunter leather...


 
I use Collonil leather premium lotion. I made good experiences.


----------



## 88lifestyle88

Hi, does anyone knows how to make the scratch on the leather looks less obvious? Any other way to rub of mark on the surface?


----------



## Q-Liz

sure thing miss_av.will post it sometime tmr..!..


----------



## Q-Liz

As promised, this is a pic of my Herbag. I m not sure what color this is called, but it was d only color available at d time of purchase..


----------



## Haniel

Q-Liz said:


> As promised, this is a pic of my Herbag. I m not sure what color this is called, but it was d only color available at d time of purchase..


 
It looks like Etoupe.


----------



## Haniel

Q-Liz said:


> As promised, this is a pic of my Herbag. I m not sure what color this is called, but it was d only color available at d time of purchase..


 

Here a pic of a Herbag in Etoupe. The Hunter leather is in Ebene.


----------



## Haniel

88lifestyle88 said:


> Hi, does anyone knows how to make the scratch on the leather looks less obvious? Any other way to rub of mark on the surface?


 

If the scratch is deep it is better to bring the Herbag to Hermes. For small scratches I use Solitaire Combi Care Foam.


----------



## r1n78

Q-Liz said:


> hi, i dunno if this was too late..but i just got herbag in rome..it retailed for 1,250 Euro. Hope it helps.



Hi Q-Liz, may I know what size is your herbag? is it the 32? It's gorgeous!


----------



## duomo_rosewood

hi,everyone.i just owned my first herbag zip yesterday at Narita hermes boutique.^^It's herbag zip PM in boulaingavillea,,very cute,,the latest colr this year.Its price was 234000 yen.I totally fall in love with her


----------



## Ninalovesherbag

duomo_rosewood said:


> hi,everyone.i just owned my first herbag zip yesterday at Narita hermes boutique.^^It's herbag zip PM in boulaingavillea,,very cute,,the latest colr this year.Its price was 234000 yen.I totally fall in love with her


 

Congrats on your new bag.  

Would love to see an action pic of this colour!!!


----------



## Les Tambours

I've got one of the old style backpack Herbags and though the nature of the leather looks the same back then it was called 'bridle leather'. I use Connelly leather cream to restore its lustre when it starts to look a bit dry. I take the bag to bits and smoother every bit of the shiny side of the leather with it and leave it to soak after a good rub for a while, wipe off and reconstruct - I usually give my canvas sac a wash in soapy water at the same time - it does wonders for refreshing the look of a seriously well-used bag!


----------



## Winkles Winkles

I'd love to find a vintage Herbag. Anyone got any leads?


----------



## miss_av

does herbag backpack model ever comes with orange and dark brown? because i want to purchase from eBay. i only know orange and red. anyone?


----------



## Ninalovesherbag

miss_av said:


> does herbag backpack model ever comes with orange and dark brown? because i want to purchase from eBay. i only know orange and red. anyone?


 
In the couple of years of stalking  herbags I have only seen orange with red combo. You may want to check with* flossy figaro*, because I believe she owns a few different styles.


----------



## yeenn

heyyy anyone know the price herbag in Paris??


----------



## Su Dan

I just got one from Paris mid-Jun @airport - it's 1140euro tax-free


----------



## mcwee

Su Dan said:


> I just got one from Paris mid-Jun @airport - it's 1140euro tax-free


 
Hi Su Dan, 

You got yours @ airport, do have any idea whether is it available @ FSH? 
I do love HerBag very much since many years ago but it was discontinued.


----------



## alexcluvlv

Is the Herbag easy to get in and out of?  Been looking at Ebay for a used one so I can use it for travel next year and wear it messenger-style.  I already have a BA Evelyne PM but I'm worried about security with the Evelyne's open top.  TIA


----------



## JustinCredible

The herbag strap isn't long enough to wear cross-body. It's only long enough to wear on the shoulder. Personally I find it about the same to get in and out of as a kelly or birkin.



alexcluvlv said:


> Is the Herbag easy to get in and out of? Been looking at Ebay for a used one so I can use it for travel next year and wear it messenger-style. I already have a BA Evelyne PM but I'm worried about security with the Evelyne's open top. TIA


----------



## glennalum

mcwee said:


> Hi Su Dan,
> 
> You got yours @ airport, do have any idea whether is it available @ FSH?
> I do love HerBag very much since many years ago but it was discontinued.


 
Su Dan:

Is the 1140 for the small or medium herbag?  You bought at the airport - at CDG?  Was there a big selection?


----------



## Mrs.peters

Hi, can i ask. I just got the new herbag, is it true the new one dont have spare bag? 
Thanks


----------



## tammywks

Mrs.peters said:


> Hi, can i ask. I just got the new herbag, is it true the new one dont have spare bag?
> Thanks


 
Yes, no spare bag provided for change. The new Herbag is called Herbag Zip, which is slightly different from the old version. Here is mine.


----------



## shop.a.holic

Hi Ladies, 

A few of you asked for the price of the herbag: 
I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did. 
These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.

Here are a few pix:


----------



## tammywks

shop.a.holic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A few of you asked for the price of the herbag:
> I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did.
> These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.
> 
> Here are a few pix:


 
Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## costa

I love the new Herbag. It's the sporty version of a half way between a Kelly Lakis and a Kelly.

The fact they added the zip pocket on the back really helps in not opening it all the time.

Many people find it a bit difficult to open and close the Herbag, but it's just a matter of getting used to it.

I have an old version of the backpack (even though I always use it as a regular bag) with the spare bag and I never ever changed it, I'm too afraid I could not put the pieces back together!

I almost never used the Herbag I have, but it's a really nice bag.


----------



## tammywks

costa said:


> I love the new Herbag. It's the sporty version of a half way between a Kelly Lakis and a Kelly.
> 
> The fact they added the zip pocket on the back really helps in not opening it all the time.
> 
> Many people find it a bit difficult to open and close the Herbag, but it's just a matter of getting used to it.
> 
> I have an old version of the backpack (even though I always use it as a regular bag) with the spare bag and I never ever changed it, I'm too afraid I could not put the pieces back together!
> 
> I almost never used the Herbag I have, but it's a really nice bag.


 
Totally agree.


----------



## simone72

shop.a.holic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A few of you asked for the price of the herbag:
> I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did.
> These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.
> 
> Here are a few pix:



Can this bag be worn crossbody? I did a search and some say yes some say no


----------



## tammywks

simone72 said:


> Can this bag be worn crossbody? I did a search and some say yes some say no


 

Yes. Please scroll to the bottom of the page below and you will see the demo. 

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/sweetbaby211/32167961


----------



## anthyfrank

hey ladies...

I just got my first hermes herbag today, so I took her for night out shopping in town and when I got home I just realised that one of the side gold buttons ( i dont know what they called , sorry) is mising Does anyone know where I can get it? Im very upset because it such a lovely bag.

Thanks


----------



## I-shop

shop.a.holic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A few of you asked for the price of the herbag:
> I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did.
> These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.
> 
> Here are a few pix:



Hi, just wondering what color is the second one? the purple shade.. so pretty


----------



## simone72

tammywks said:


> Yes. Please scroll to the bottom of the page below and you will see the demo.
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/sweetbaby211/32167961



Thank you so much!


----------



## shop.a.holic

l-shop: Its Ruby


----------



## shop.a.holic

simone 72: I find it a bit odd when tis worn as cross body for some reason. Ill take a few pix soon and show you if you would like


----------



## dalz

hello
i dont know if i will sound stupid or not but im new to hermes in general and planning for the first hermaes bag that will be herbag......
the question is there sizes?or one size?and if there is sizes how many size???thanks


----------



## simone72

shop.a.holic said:


> simone 72: I find it a bit odd when tis worn as cross body for some reason. Ill take a few pix soon and show you if you would like



Sure I would love to see is it because it's big? I'm 5 ft tall


----------



## laurenchristie

Hi, Can you help me authenticate a herbag? I've been dying to get one for years. I'm having a hard time finding any info on it, and the files the ebay seller sent me are too big to upload. He only posted one photo http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ViewItem&item=110646926123&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1120#ht_500wt_1156 Email me if you think you can help, xxx

Thanks,
Lauren, NYC

_Please don't post personal details._


----------



## rozu

hi eveyone! this is my first time here at PURSEFORUM, I read your posts and i thought that maybe you guys could help me with my problem. Attached are the photos of my HERbag, on the latter part you will see that the tube which serves as the lock is broken on the other end could you guys help me on what to do? where to bring it and have it fix or do HERMES has warranty for this?  here's the link:   http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=45185&id=100000639062736&l=d19ff8d916


----------



## Su Dan

glennalum said:


> Su Dan:
> 
> Is the 1140 for the small or medium herbag?  You bought at the airport - at CDG?  Was there a big selection?



Oops sorry for incredibly delayed response. It's the medium Herbag Zip in bougainvillea. Unlike the older version it doesn't come with interchangeable sac. Only attached pouch and zipper pocket at the back. A friend bought a black version last Xmas @airport Paris.  Can't seem to attach photo though...


----------



## jacoby

Hi Su Dan.  Herbag Zip in bougainvillea is just beautiful!! Would you mind posting dimensions of your medium Herbag Zip?  I'm being offered one in orange and blue azur in the MM size.  I'm 5'2.  Would the MM be too big?


----------



## Su Dan

jacoby said:


> Hi Su Dan. Herbag Zip in bougainvillea is just beautiful!! Would you mind posting dimensions of your medium Herbag Zip? I'm being offered one in orange and blue azur in the MM size. I'm 5'2. Would the MM be too big?


 It's approximately L12" x B3.5" x H10". I've seen the Orange & Blue IRL and both are equally gorgeous. However since the Blue is lighter, it may take more effort to maintain? The Herbag may not be the niftiest purse to get in & out of so anything smaller than Medium may be a bit tricky IMO


----------



## jacoby

Thanks for the info Su Dan!!


----------



## S.Kusuma

Hi Su Dan, u said earlier that your friend bought Hermes Herbag at airport Paris right? how much did your friend buy it? is is cheaper to buy the bag at the airport or their boutiques around Paris?? 

THANKS!


----------



## Su Dan

S.Kusuma said:


> Hi Su Dan, u said earlier that your friend bought Hermes Herbag at airport Paris right? how much did your friend buy it? is is cheaper to buy the bag at the airport or their boutiques around Paris??
> 
> THANKS!



Hi there! We both bought them for de same price of Euro1040 tax already excluded&#57430;


----------



## Vlvmu6

Great to see so many lovely Herbags....love them!!


----------



## Vlvmu6

tammywks said:


> Congrats! They are gorgeous!





shop.a.holic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A few of you asked for the price of the herbag:
> I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did.
> These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.
> 
> Here are a few pix:



Those are so lovely...congrats!
Would you happen to know what the punched hole at one of the straps is for? I tried to figure out on mine....no luck... feel so dumb...


----------



## Nefredity

Vlvmu6 said:


> Those are so lovely...congrats!
> Would you happen to know what the punched hole at one of the straps is for? I tried to figure out on mine....no luck... feel so dumb...



I am pretty sure it's for the padlock so you can lock your bag.


----------



## toystory002

OMG! It's very lovely! I'll go to transit at frankfurt airport next2weeks. Does the shop there have any? Or can i find it in the local shop in italy and price !?


----------



## onlymoi

Herbag orange is on sale at Hermes website Europe as of now, check it out...and good luck!


----------



## sydney1

what sizes does this come in?


----------



## onlymoi

31x25x10 cm, only in orange


----------



## lala28

If it helps, I bought a Herbag Zip (roughly 31 in size) in March (2011) and it was orange canvas and feu/naturel (vache hunter) with PHW.  It was $1,850 before tax (USD).


----------



## onkeecat

do all hermes herbags have clips on the lock?  i bought a secondhand piece and it doesn't have one. problem is when i open the bag, the lock comes off the hole and gets detached from the bag. was i duped?


----------



## KellyBeeGirl

tammywks said:


> Yes. Please scroll to the bottom of the page below and you will see the demo.
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/sweetbaby211/32167961



Hey tammywks,

Thanks for the link.  By any chance, do you know how tall is this lady and the size of her bag?  She looks cute wearing the Herbag cross body.


----------



## jademanalac

lala28 said:


> If it helps, I bought a Herbag Zip (roughly 31 in size) in March (2011) and it was orange canvas and feu/naturel (vache hunter) with PHW.  It was $1,850 before tax (USD).



What a lovely bag! CONGRATS


----------



## jadeymu

hello! i just purchased the herbag backpack and i have no idea how to remove the bottom portion of the leather backpack straps and move them over to the larger bag. can you all help?

i can't wait to use it but it's killing me because i can't disassemble this part of the bag. =(

thank you to anyone and everyone for helping in advance!!!


----------



## muzilulu

Dear all, does anyone know the Canadian price for herbag pm?


----------



## jan32006

rozu said:


> hi eveyone! this is my first time here at PURSEFORUM, I read your posts and i thought that maybe you guys could help me with my problem. Attached are the photos of my HERbag, on the latter part you will see that the tube which serves as the lock is broken on the other end could you guys help me on what to do? where to bring it and have it fix or do HERMES has warranty for this?  here's the link:   http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=45185&id=100000639062736&l=d19ff8d916


Me too!!!!! what did you do?? Actually, mine was lost. The end part was first broken then when I used it, I lost it.  I think you're from Philippines.Can I just buy your end part???? thanks


----------



## CarolynSoe

Hi, does anyone know the current price of herbag pm (32cm) in usd & eur?
And does different color have different price? Thanks


----------



## viewwing

CarolynSoe said:


> Hi, does anyone know the current price of herbag pm (32cm) in usd & eur?
> And does different color have different price? Thanks



It's still us$1850.


----------



## CarolynSoe

Thanks *viewwing*


----------



## Halaawah

jadeymu said:


> hello! i just purchased the herbag backpack and i have no idea how to remove the bottom portion of the leather backpack straps and move them over to the larger bag. can you all help?
> 
> i can't wait to use it but it's killing me because i can't disassemble this part of the bag. =(
> 
> thank you to anyone and everyone for helping in advance!!!


I haven't used my (vintage) Herbag in years.  I pulled it out the other day, and I swear I couldn't remember how to disassemble it and switch the canvas bag from beige to black.  Where-oh-where are my instructions?  Yikes!


----------



## daniels307

is that true that you need to put your name in waiting list for a herbag? I'm looking for an orange herbag in size 40. thanks!


----------



## ladysarah

when I looked - herbags were readily available, in London. (though not in orange) They are not handmade bags. You can call the boutiques and ask them to let you know when they get one - though I imagine it will be more fruitful if you keep phoning them yourself.


----------



## reinneke

Hi everyone, I just purchased a Hermes Herbag Backpack from eBay and it doesn't come with the manual for assembling the straps. Then I searched for it and found the thread about knocking down the straps and the handles here (it's one of the purseforum thread before). However, in that thread it doesn't say how to take off the the backpack straps. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## Valmont

You need to pull apart or unscrew (I don't remember which) the metal cylinder that fastens the two straps together when you look inside the bag. 

I don't know how to explain it, but this cylinder has some sort of "lid" that you take off that sandwiches together the two straps.  Sorry I can't explain clearly without photographs!


----------



## reinneke

Thanks for the reply. I've tried to open the metal thing on the straps by sliding it like the way we open the Hermes looping double tour bracelet but it doesn't work. I've tried to open the metal by pulling it up but it doesn't work as well. Pls anyone kindly advise on this. Thank you so much


----------



## Le.Baggie

Hello..

I am a HUGE fan of Herbag Zip 31cm. Would anyone happen to know the current price of Herbag Zip 31cm in Paris (Euros)? I read in this forum it was 1300 Euros, but a friend of mine said its 1550 Euros.. 
Also, would it be cheaper to get the bag in Paris's CDG airport?

Help please =)


----------



## Everstar

shop.a.holic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A few of you asked for the price of the herbag:
> I purchased 2 yesterday from FSH paris, they were the last 2 pieces and the salesperson had to ask the manager if he could sell the last 2 pieces to me or not lol and they did.
> These are 31cm, and each was for 1300 EUROS.
> 
> Here are a few pix:


 
Oh I love them!  Is the second one Tosca?  I want one in Tosca but my local H store doesn't have it and they don't know when the next one will arrive.  And I don't travel recently...

Anyway, congratulations!  Herbag is very functional and I'm glad Hermes brought it back!


----------



## dianahuang

ladies, do u know how to clean the oxidation of palladium hardware on herbag? is it safe clean it with toothpaste as many people suggested on cleaning hardware thread? and i wanna ask how can i get the small piece of leather with clasp on (don't know what it called)? cause i lost mine  i attach the picture below that i took from other herbag thread, hope she don't mind... thank you


----------



## reinneke

Hi everyone, I just purchased a Hermes Herbag Backpack from eBay and it doesn't come with the manual for assembling the straps. Then I searched for it and found the thread about knocking down the straps and the handles here (it's one of the purseforum thread before). However, in that thread it doesn't say how to take off the the backpack straps. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks a lot


----------



## intanw

Hi ladies. I am new to Hermes. I just bought a herbag stamp D, 1 black canvas and 1 beige canvas. but both canvases have pockets in the bag and after doing some reading in this forum, I am now getting more and more confused how to differentiate the old herbag and herbag zip.
How old is herbag to have 2 interchangeable bodies without the zip pockets?
How new is herbag not to have 2 interchangeable bodies?


----------



## intanw

sorry. it wasnt a zip back pocket but it was a back pocket nevertheless. Is that authentic?


----------



## AngeHer

Hello all, 
Im finally getting my first Hermes (Herbag) from a local buyer which was referenced by a few of my friends. Could anyone tell me the easiest way to self authenticate it? How to tell if it's brand new/ used? I am very excited to get it but at the same time nervous as hell since I hear so many sad fake story. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nuzz

hi there, here's mine in orange, i had it last january 
mine is the one in 32, i post another pic for size comparison
i was offered between the 40 & 32, but i put my choice on 32


----------



## 12sasa

bought a tosca herbag (31cm) last Oct. love the color and I am planning to buy one again this year if I get lucky...

nuz your pics are sooo pretty putting both herbags together for comparison...
thanks for posting


----------



## CHANEL777

Hi&#65292;i'm a new Hermes fan,  got the 31cm herbag last Dec., after several times use I found it's quite easy to get scrach or marks around the leather,even the lock above the back pack made few marks left on the leather and it's kind deep. I use it very careful but it happends too...I'm wondering do u guys have the same problems ? and how u treat it? how much is it now in US$ or Canadian $ now? thanx~


----------



## IN LVOE

hi! is it still possible to buy the herbeg in stores?? i live in toronto and was wondering if it's something you can still buy?  also does anyone know the current price for them?  thanks!! i'm loving the orange in a 40!!!


----------



## elva1989

not sure about it in Canada. But I did see a lot like 10 on display at narita airport 2 weeks ago.


----------



## IN LVOE

elva1989 said:


> not sure about it in Canada. But I did see a lot like 10 on display at narita airport 2 weeks ago.


thank you for responding!!! do you happen to know the price?


----------



## GGGavin

IN LVOE said:


> thank you for responding!!! do you happen to know the price?



I think it's around 2500 in us.


----------



## jacqlim

nuzz said:


> hi there, here's mine in orange, i had it last january
> mine is the one in 32, i post another pic for size comparison
> i was offered between the 40 & 32, but i put my choice on 32



Hi, may I know where do you get it and the price? Thanks ya!


----------



## lilluvangel

Anybody knows the dimensions difference between Herbag zip pm and gm?  Is it like 32 & 40cm ?


----------



## ShilohNouvel

Hi All! How do you clean or protect the canvass from dirt?  I'm planning on getting a Herbag as well but I'm concerned on how to take care of it?
TIA!


----------



## allthatleather

ShilohNouvel said:
			
		

> Hi All! How do you clean or protect the canvass from dirt?  I'm planning on getting a Herbag as well but I'm concerned on how to take care of it?
> TIA!



Hey there, not sure how to maintain the canvas cleanliness. But, one time a waiter stupidly splashed a soya sauce to my herbag, as i was about to freak out, i noticed that the canvas did not stain from the splash at all as i wiped the dripping sauce off of it. It didn't even leave a mark. So, i pretty much conclude that it's very liquid resistant. However, not sure on any other greasy / thick liquid, as the soya sauce was very much water like despite the color. But, i've been using it for a few years now (ciel sz32), and it's still in great condition. But please be careful on the leather area. It's very delicate and scratch easily.

Hope this help!


----------



## ladysarah

ShilohNouvel said:


> Hi All! How do you clean or protect the canvass from dirt?  I'm planning on getting a Herbag as well but I'm concerned on how to take care of it?
> TIA!



check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html its got the all answers you looking for, about cleaning toile and/or restoring the hunter leather. The leather will eventually mark whatever one does, so the sooner you get over that particular psychosis the happier you'll be.


----------



## pipi85

nuzz said:


> hi there, here's mine in orange, i had it last january
> mine is the one in 32, i post another pic for size comparison
> i was offered between the 40 & 32, but i put my choice on 32


Lovely bag! Congrat! I also got mine in Orange 32 just last december! Loving using it, as i get compliments from my friends.


----------



## nuzz

pipi85 said:


> Lovely bag! Congrat! I also got mine in Orange 32 just last december! Loving using it, as i get compliments from my friends.



congrats on yours! you'll have lots of good times with her


----------



## smooches

I'm sure you already figured it out since this is so old but just in case: on mine it unscrews like you are taking off the lid of a jar


----------



## intanw

Hey, I'm a newbie. Please help me with my confusion. I'm a fan of the old herbag (the one with 2 canvas interchange bags). But I once saw a bag with a back flap inside the canvas and the other time the back flap was at the back of the canvas. Which one is the correct place ?


----------



## purin313

I've been desperately searching for the Herbag PM but have no luck searching for one so far (both in NY and here in San Francisco).  Is it that hard to locate one here in the U.S.?


----------



## blingconnoistre

purin313 said:
			
		

> I've been desperately searching for the Herbag PM but have no luck searching for one so far (both in NY and here in San Francisco).  Is it that hard to locate one here in the U.S.?



Hi!!

I'm not sure if the mods will remove this response, but Sam from Haute Gallery had one for sale last week and if you look in the Hermès shopping section under the thread "Internet finds," you can definitely find a few there!!

Good luck!!


----------



## newbie9000

Hello guys.

I have a question- may be a dumb one, but something I couldnt find an answer to after going thru the thread. 

Are the leather parts of the Herbag interchangeable for all sizes? I mean, if I get a Herbag with leather for 30 cms, can I use the same for 40cm?

I would love to have a 40, but the local seller only has 30cm canvas sac. So if I buy 30 cm bag with leather, I would want to be able to use it with the 40 cm canvas sac. Is that possible?


----------



## JustinCredible

newbie9000 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I have a question- may be a dumb one, but something I couldnt find an answer to after going thru the thread.
> 
> Are the leather parts of the Herbag interchangeable for all sizes? I mean, if I get a Herbag with leather for 30 cms, can I use the same for 40cm?
> 
> I would love to have a 40, but the local seller only has 30cm canvas sac. So if I buy 30 cm bag with leather, I would want to be able to use it with the 40 cm canvas sac. Is that possible?



The sac and leather parts are sized to match the width/height of the same size. You would only be able to swap and change sac/leather combinations if you had more than one of the exact same size, for example if you had a black GM and brown GM Herbag you would be able to swap the leather over to make a black/brown GM.

The sizing of a GM and PM are totally different and not mixable in the manner you suggest.


----------



## missbao

dear all,

i have been thinking about getting a 2ndhand kelly but i still found it to be out of my budget. i researched more and think herbag is more afforable towards my earning power.

But when i checked on ebay, the prices of herbag are sooo cheap, and those are reliable seller from Japan.

Any idea why? Dont herbag has resale value?

thank you for your valuable advice


----------



## newbie9000

JustinCredible said:


> The sac and leather parts are sized to match the width/height of the same size. You would only be able to swap and change sac/leather combinations if you had more than one of the exact same size, for example if you had a black GM and brown GM Herbag you would be able to swap the leather over to make a black/brown GM.
> 
> The sizing of a GM and PM are totally different and not mixable in the manner you suggest.



I see. Thank you for the info.  Back to hunting again, I guess.


----------



## Hanae

Hello Girls,

I'm coveting a Herbag for fall and I was wondering...Can we buy other pouches at Hermès?
Let's say i'm buying it in black and feel like buying additional etoupe pouch would they sell it to me or would they ask me to buy the entire stuff again (ie leather strap and all).
I'm really loving the diversity of that bag and think it looks beautiful (even if not handcrafted).

Best,


----------



## Mindi B

I believe the bags are only sold entire--canvas and leather portion together.


----------



## allthatleather

Hanae said:
			
		

> Hello Girls,
> 
> I'm coveting a Herbag for fall and I was wondering...Can we buy other pouches at Hermès?
> Let's say i'm buying it in black and feel like buying additional etoupe pouch would they sell it to me or would they ask me to buy the entire stuff again (ie leather strap and all).
> I'm really loving the diversity of that bag and think it looks beautiful (even if not handcrafted).
> 
> Best,



If you buy the vintage (pre owned) herbag, you will get 2 canvas.


----------



## Hanae

I see... then maybe I can try and chase extra pouches on the bay or something. Mmm I'll visit hermès this fall and will decide. Either this or a vintage Kelly (they usually amount to the same amount).

Many thanks


----------



## allthatleather

Hanae said:
			
		

> I see... then maybe I can try and chase extra pouches on the bay or something. Mmm I'll visit hermès this fall and will decide. Either this or a vintage Kelly (they usually amount to the same amount).
> 
> Many thanks



I think you might have misunderstood me. The current herbag edition is different than the previous one. With the current herbag, it is not possible to detach the canvas from the leather. Whilst, the previous edition, you can detach and change it with other canvas. I might be wrong though, but so far, i do not see any possible way to detach my herbag (bought it 3 yrs ago). HTH


----------



## JustinCredible

allthatleather said:


> I think you might have misunderstood me. The current herbag edition is different than the previous one. With the current herbag, it is not possible to detach the canvas from the leather. Whilst, the previous edition, you can detach and change it with other canvas. I might be wrong though, but so far, i do not see any possible way to detach my herbag (bought it 3 yrs ago). HTH



You are correct. It is not possible to remove the canvas part from the leather on the new Herbag. It is only the old version (not on sale in H shops, but still available through re-sellers) that you can swap the different size canvas pouches. 

However, I have been told by SAs in more than one store that it is still possible to SO parts for the old version, if you have one.


----------



## Hanae

Yes I had misunderstood... Many thanks for clarifying


----------



## newpmonster

Hello everyone! 

I am currently planning to buy my first Hermes bag (the Herbag) and I'm still pretty clueless about some stuff. Does the new one convert to a backpack? What sizes are available (and most suited for a petite person)? 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## ncch

newpmonster said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am currently planning to buy my first Hermes bag (the Herbag) and I'm still pretty clueless about some stuff. Does the new one convert to a backpack? What sizes are available (and most suited for a petite person)?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



Hi,

No it doesn't convert to a backpack.  It's comes in 31 and 39.  I'd go with 31.  39 is a bit luggage-looking if you're petite.  Hope you find one you like!


----------



## newpmonster

ncch said:


> Hi,
> 
> No it doesn't convert to a backpack.  It's comes in 31 and 39.  I'd go with 31.  39 is a bit luggage-looking if you're petite.  Hope you find one you like!


Thank you for the reply 

I guess I'll be getting the earlier version


----------



## crazyoverchanel

Hi all,

Does anybody know the current price of Herbag zip 31cm in Paris? I cant seem to find it in current worldwide price thread. Somebody did mention it was 1300 Euros or 1550 Euros in this thread.

Can anyone of you help to confirm the price? Thanks so much..

Is Herbag zip 31cm easily be found in Paris? I hoping to get one next week in Paris.  

Thanks.


----------



## Brygo

Im just curious if one sees this bag, it is already hermes to them or there might be a simillar brand...


----------



## Pazdzernika

Can anyone confirm the current price of the Herbag PM/GM in the US? I called a few boutiques and got different answers from all of them because the SAs were giving estimates off the top of their heads.  One said PM is about 1775, GM 2200; but another boutique said GM is well over 3000.  Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## KemAlnagdy

Please, can you tell me if this Herbag in the pic is authentic or fake?? I really need to know


----------



## mistikat

KemAlnagdy said:


> Please, can you tell me if this Herbag in the pic is authentic or fake?? I really need to know


 
Sorry, more photos are needed for authentication.


----------



## KemAlnagdy

mistikat said:


> Sorry, more photos are needed for authentication.


I'm mainly talking about the colors, the size, the shape, were any Herbag made that way?


----------



## mistikat

KemAlnagdy said:


> I'm mainly talking about the colors, the size, the shape, were any Herbag made that way?



Sorry, that isn't how we authenticate. If you have pics of the bag (see the first post in the authentication thread for bags for the views we ask for) we can look at it. Thanks.


----------



## KemAlnagdy

mistikat said:


> Sorry, that isn't how we authenticate. If you have pics of the bag (see the first post in the authentication thread for bags for the views we ask for) we can look at it. Thanks.


I actually don't need to really AUTHENTICATE it, all I need to know is can it be real or not :Flower:

These are the only available pictures, from your experience and what you guys have seen, can it be real?


----------



## ashynth

Hi all!
i just bought my first H and its the vintage Herbag. Have a quick question and i hope it doesnt come off as silly or bimbotic. 

I notice theres a hole on one of the straps at the front. What is it for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

what a wonderful colour for the herbag. thanks for posting!

I got a blue aztec HB recently and I am in love. Attaching and detaching the straps is quite a feat though but I still love it!

Do you know anyone else with the same colour as mine? It requires a lot of thinking on how to wear/ pair it with clothes and stuff...



hello! hello! said:


> Herbag Zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture credit: www.feelway.com


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi Allthatleather, I was able to detach my recently purchased Herbag but when I did that, i was just able to take out the long straps since i do not have a spare canvas to interchange with what i have.

How did i do that?

(1) unscrew the last part of the tube that functions like a hanger to the bag
(2) inside there's this stainless steel chain that can actually be unclasped

after you manage to do that, everything else could just be taken out 

cheers




allthatleather said:


> I think you might have misunderstood me. The current herbag edition is different than the previous one. With the current herbag, it is not possible to detach the canvas from the leather. Whilst, the previous edition, you can detach and change it with other canvas. I might be wrong though, but so far, i do not see any possible way to detach my herbag (bought it 3 yrs ago). HTH


----------



## akimoto

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I got a blue aztec HB recently and I am in love. Attaching and detaching the straps is quite a feat though but I still love it!
> 
> Do you know anyone else with the same colour as mine? It requires a lot of thinking on how to wear/ pair it with clothes and stuff...



We're bag twins! I posted some mod pics awhile back, I'll paste the link here.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-very-first-hermes-instant-reveal-mod-pics-767808-5.html

I don't think it has to match, just wear it with whatever you wish!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Haha! You are right! )


----------



## dagnypup

ashynth said:


> Hi all!
> i just bought my first H and its the vintage Herbag. Have a quick question and i hope it doesnt come off as silly or bimbotic.
> 
> I notice theres a hole on one of the straps at the front. What is it for?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not a silly question.  The hole in the strap is for the lock; so, you would pull both straps through the latch in the front, and then put the lock through the hole so the strap cannot be pulled back through the latch and your purse opened.  does this make sense?  

Dagny


----------



## ashynth

Oh i get it now! haha..thanks so much!




dagnypup said:


> Not a silly question.  The hole in the strap is for the lock; so, you would pull both straps through the latch in the front, and then put the lock through the hole so the strap cannot be pulled back through the latch and your purse opened.  does this make sense?
> 
> Dagny


----------



## ahhgoo

Have been contemplating which H bag to buy next. I'm deciding between the Bolide or Toolbox but came across the Herbag while shopping.

For Herbag owners, is it difficult to unhook the bag to get stuff out? I don't want to spend time figuring out how to open my bag at the grocery store   I'm looking for something stylish and not too complex to close/open.

Also, do you like your Herbag or is it one of those bags you'd rather keep in the closet?


----------



## footlocker

yes, it is quite a pain to open it while you are walking on the street.


----------



## tammywks

I'm fine with my Herbag Zip, coz there's a zip pocket on the back allowing me to put iPhone, tissue and cards in it. And the wallet placed in the main part of the bag will be more secure against pickpockets. IMHO, it's not hard to unhook it when you get used to it.


----------



## calexandre

I have one of the "old style" Herbags. I've seen a million complaints about opening them, but I find mine very easy to get into, and certainly easier than a Kelly! Maybe I just have a high tolerance for fiddlyness.

Anyway, a picture-- or video-- is worth a thousand words, so here's one of me doing a one-handed open-and-close of my Herbag (click on the image and it should play the video, I hope). At the end I tried to show that you can also just leave the straps tucked under the flaps like you can with a Kelly, but my Herbag started slipping down the chair, which obviously isn't a problem when it's anchored on your shoulder!





In another thread on the Herbag, a member suggested turning the "version 1" bottom inside out so that its inside pocket appears on the outside, giving it the convenience of the Herbag zip edition. Obviously you wouldn't want to do that with a Vibrato bottom, but with the canvas bottoms that's a great plan.

All said, I think the Herbag is really great. Now, if it were to be my only H bag for a while, I'd go for the Bolide instead in a heartbeat. It's also low-profile, it's very easy to get into, and it's more versatile: I'd carry my 31 Bolide to a cocktail party, but not my Herbag.


----------



## ahhgoo

Thank you calenxandre for the demo video - very helpful in evaluating this bag  . You made it look easy but as some members mentioned, it might need some getting used to.


----------



## ladysarah

calexandre said:


> I have one of the "old style" Herbags. I've seen a million complaints about opening them, but I find mine very easy to get into, and certainly easier than a Kelly! Maybe I just have a high tolerance for fiddlyness.
> 
> Anyway, a picture-- or video-- is worth a thousand words, so here's one of me doing a one-handed open-and-close of my Herbag (click on the image and it should play the video, I hope). At the end I tried to show that you can also just leave the straps tucked under the flaps like you can with a Kelly, but my Herbag started slipping down the chair, which obviously isn't a problem when it's anchored on your shoulder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another thread on the Herbag, a member suggested turning the "version 1" bottom inside out so that its inside pocket appears on the outside, giving it the convenience of the Herbag zip edition. Obviously you wouldn't want to do that with a Vibrato bottom, but with the canvas bottoms that's a great plan.
> 
> All said, I think the Herbag is really great. Now, if it were to be my only H bag for a while, I'd go for the Bolide instead in a heartbeat. It's also low-profile, it's very easy to get into, and it's more versatile: I'd carry my 31 Bolide to a cocktail party, but not my Herbag.



That's a great video! I am also a fun of the herbag and posted lots of photos & info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/s...-experienced-hermes-owners-herbag-684351.html I think it's virtually pick pocket proof  ! However I would not want to open and close it on the run - I generally like to put it down and use both hands to open/close. Not keen on leaving it open either, but then again I dislike that look on Kellys as well. There was a woman carrying a Kelly left in strapped the other day at harrods, and I really thought it made the bag look sloppy.


----------



## adamtham

tammywks said:


> I'm fine with my Herbag Zip, coz there's a zip pocket on the back allowing me to put iPhone, tissue and cards in it. And the wallet placed in the main part of the bag will be more secure against pickpockets. IMHO, it's not hard to unhook it when you get used to it.




What color is this? Its so pretty~!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

It's fun hip, stylish and sure could be a bit complicated. Opening the bag is like an art in itself. If you feel like indulging yourself with H, why not? investment wise, the herbag really is just for the "now". But that's fine for me  what i love most about my herbag is the colour: it makes me happy!  Hope i did answer your question and welcome to the herbag section x


----------



## sayingido

This is a great holiday/casual bag.. but I must admit I still need two hands to open and close it! Takes a bit of practice!


----------



## Michellechow

hi guys, im really torn between these two bags and really need your help..!
im right now saving up money for purchase one of these two bags which are
1. Hermes Herbag Zip tote in size 31
color:orange/etoupe/beige

2.Celine Trapeze SS213 Tri color
color:any

im really new to designer bags and have my humble collection growing now,few lvs and guccis but one of these two will be my most expensive bag and will wear it for special events, and mostly i would prefer bag that can be versatile formal and casual which is why these two picked were comes with long strap to make it as instant chic look.the price also very similar, but one is Hermes and canvas, another one is all leather but Celine.thanks in advance!


----------



## tammywks

Michellechow said:


> hi guys, im really torn between these two bags and really need your help..!
> im right now saving up money for purchase one of these two bags which are
> 1. Hermes Herbag Zip tote in size 31
> color:orange/etoupe/beige
> 
> 2.Celine Trapeze SS213 Tri color
> color:any
> 
> im really new to designer bags and have my humble collection growing now,few lvs and guccis but one of these two will be my most expensive bag and will wear it for special events, and mostly i would prefer bag that can be versatile formal and casual which is why these two picked were comes with long strap to make it as instant chic look.the price also very similar, but one is Hermes and canvas, another one is all leather but Celine.thanks in advance!



I have both. 










IMHO, Herbag Zip is long-lasting and Celine Trapeze is fashionable, but I would recommend Herbag Zip over Trapeze, not because I'm posting on this H forum. I only used Trapeze once since my purchase last Sept, as its shape is too wide and bulky. I then wear Trio and Cabas more often than it. I think I bought it just because it's in blue and I was influenced by Ha Ji Won, my favorite Korean actress wearing Trapeze very often. 
Ha Ji Won x Celine Trapeze





As for Herbag Zip, its closure is not a problem for me.


----------



## melisande

Michellechow said:


> hi guys, im really torn between these two bags and really need your help..!
> im right now saving up money for purchase one of these two bags which are
> 1. Hermes Herbag Zip tote in size 31
> color:orange/etoupe/beige
> 
> 2.Celine Trapeze SS213 Tri color
> color:any
> 
> im really new to designer bags and have my humble collection growing now,few lvs and guccis but one of these two will be my most expensive bag and will wear it for special events, and mostly i would prefer bag that can be versatile formal and casual which is why these two picked were comes with long strap to make it as instant chic look.the price also very similar, but one is Hermes and canvas, another one is all leather but Celine.thanks in advance!


I don't think either of those choices would really be suitable for both day and special events. Both really are day bags.


----------



## tea4two

Michellechow said:


> hi guys, im really torn between these two bags and really need your help..!
> im right now saving up money for purchase one of these two bags which are
> 1. Hermes Herbag Zip tote in size 31
> color:orange/etoupe/beige
> 
> 2.Celine Trapeze SS213 Tri color
> color:any
> 
> im really new to designer bags and have my humble collection growing now,few lvs and guccis but one of these two will be my most expensive bag and will wear it for special events, and mostly i would prefer bag that can be versatile formal and casual which is why these two picked were comes with long strap to make it as instant chic look.the price also very similar, but one is Hermes and canvas, another one is all leather but Celine.thanks in advance!


I have recently acquired the Herbag zip in the smaller size and while it's a great day bag (as other TPFers have mentioned), I wouldn't use it for special occasions. I use it pretty much all the time (carrying it to work and running around) and what I do to avoid opening and closing it is to put "essentials" in the zip compartment--ie credit card holder and keys. Go with the Herbag; it's a classic!


----------



## thecoffeecream

I'm going to Paris and Italy this summer, anyone know how much is the price of Herbag PM in Paris or Italy and how many tax refund will I get ? Its quite hard to get information regarding the price of Herbag


----------



## aiki1629

Please allow me to share my new herbag.. just got it yesterday (12-26-13).. its red (rubis ) with blue lining


----------



## Circlecircle

aiki1629 said:


> Please allow me to share my new herbag.. just got it yesterday (12-26-13).. its red (rubis ) with blue lining



oh my gosh.....that's such a nice colour combination! Where did you get this and how much was it?


----------



## aiki1629

Circlecircle said:


> oh my gosh.....that's such a nice colour combination! Where did you get this and how much was it?



Fashion valley in san diego... its around $2400+ and tax.. thanks!!


----------



## sofffff_

aiki1629 said:


> Please allow me to share my new herbag.. just got it yesterday (12-26-13).. its red (rubis ) with blue lining



Wow your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## EQJ83

Are Herbag's difficult to get in Paris? My main target is a Kelly but I'd also love a Herbag, just need to prepare myself if it's just as hard to get!


----------



## ellao4ever

it really depends on ur luck but, 
i was in paris around 3 weeks ago,
they did have herbag at fsh, it was a herbag 31
the color was a blue i believe call izmir
and was 1525euro 

hope this helps 



EQJ83 said:


> Are Herbag's difficult to get in Paris? My main target is a Kelly but I'd also love a Herbag, just need to prepare myself if it's just as hard to get!


----------



## EQJ83

ellao4ever said:


> it really depends on ur luck but,
> i was in paris around 3 weeks ago,
> they did have herbag at fsh, it was a herbag 31
> the color was a blue i believe call izmir
> and was 1525euro
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks so much that is really helpful


----------



## afsweet

EQJ83 said:


> Are Herbag's difficult to get in Paris? My main target is a Kelly but I'd also love a Herbag, just need to prepare myself if it's just as hard to get!


 
Even though they're supposed to be easily found, I've had difficulty locating one, athough I've seen the larger size on display at some stores. When I inquired at FSH last summer, they had 1 but in white. They told me no bag is easy to find 

Good luck though! I don't think they lie about the stock of Herbags the way they do about B/K/C.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

They seem to always get the Herbag  at the airport in Hong Kong. Just recently i saw one in white with soufre insides. Just be quick, someone might decide to get it


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi ladies,

I have a few questions about the old herbag:

1. I have 2 different old version herbag. As you all know, it comes with 2 base: fabric (the thin one) and canvas (the thicker one). However, I just notice that the canvas base of my 2 bags are different. One is coated canvas, and the other is not coated and comes with bigger woven, if it makes sense.
Does Hermes make different kind of canvas?
2. I also noticed that one of the bags has a clasp (pic below). I wonder what is it for?
3. Do you prefer the old or the new herbag?

Thankss


----------



## purplepoodles

PinkPudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about the old herbag:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have 2 different old version herbag. As you all know, it comes with 2 base: fabric (the thin one) and canvas (the thicker one). However, I just notice that the canvas base of my 2 bags are different. One is coated canvas, and the other is not coated and comes with bigger woven, if it makes sense.
> 
> Does Hermes make different kind of canvas?
> 
> 2. I also noticed that one of the bags has a clasp (pic below). I wonder what is it for?
> 
> 3. Do you prefer the old or the new herbag?
> 
> 
> 
> Thankss





 Hi PinkPudding! Love your name! Got DH a large older Herbag and it has the same clasp too. Haven't been able to work out how to use it either. We also have the original instruction booklet however the clasp and strip of leather are not shown in any if the instruction photos.


----------



## kimtywong

JustinCredible said:


> You are correct. It is not possible to remove the canvas part from the leather on the new Herbag. It is only the old version (not on sale in H shops, but still available through re-sellers) that you can swap the different size canvas pouches.
> 
> However, I have been told by SAs in more than one store that it is still possible to SO parts for the old version, if you have one.



Noooooo,  I was soo looking forward to the interchanging part. D'=
I'm currently coveting one. So heartbroken that they stopped the interchanging thing. Why oh why oh whyyyyy.


----------



## kimtywong

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Allthatleather, I was able to detach my recently purchased Herbag but when I did that, i was just able to take out the long straps since i do not have a spare canvas to interchange with what i have.
> 
> How did i do that?
> 
> (1) unscrew the last part of the tube that functions like a hanger to the bag
> (2) inside there's this stainless steel chain that can actually be unclasped
> 
> after you manage to do that, everything else could just be taken out
> 
> cheers



Wait, I knew it!! It works like a screw yeah?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

kimtywong said:


> Wait, I knew it!! It works like a screw yeah?




Yes! Like a screw.  

i love the herbag without the sling but i realize the herbag can get a little heavy (must be the hardwares!) and put a strain on your hand. That is when the sling comes in handy. 

Good luck!


----------



## Good Friday

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if the old herbag was made convertible from the usual messenger to backpack (for the toile part) cause I saw one being sold online and was wondering if Hermes even made one.


----------



## dreamss

Hi!
What do you think about the old Herbag? It's a good piece?

II think it is more casual than a Kelly and, of course, it is a good choice for who can't afford one of the other beautiful H bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone know how to properly use the lock on the Herbag? I had three SAs stare at the thing and none could figure out how to functionally lock up the bag as you would with a B or K.


----------



## jorrdanlewiss

Pazdzernika said:


> Does anyone know how to properly use the lock on the Herbag? I had three SAs stare at the thing and none could figure out how to functionally lock up the bag as you would with a B or K.


I think the lock is really more there for aesthic reasons and to keep the top part attached to the bag securely. As the lock in the front doesn't really have space to put anything on it


----------



## Pazdzernika

Aesthetics? Disappointed. Was hoping there were a practical way to lock up the bag that I was perhaps too thick to figure out.  Don't tease me with a false sense of security by providing a lock, H!


----------



## afsweet

When I got my herbag I didn't even think of using the lock (how and where), but after seeing pics of it with the lock, I definitely am going to put it on from now on. Realistically, the lock doesn't provide much/any security for a B or K anyways...sorry to disappoint further!


----------



## Pazdzernika

But it's totally functional on the B. Unless you cut the bag open you can't easily get into it.  I mean, lol, if someone's set on robbing your bag they're going to do it but it's some deterrent from reaching into your bag and lifting your wallet.  I find this useful for plane rides when you've got the bulkhead and need to put away for takeoff/landing.


----------



## afsweet

Pazdzernika said:


> But it's totally functional on the B. Unless you cut the bag open you can't easily get into it.





For pickpocketing perhaps, but if someone wants to actually rob you, they'll take your whole bag and deal with it later. I also doubt its hard to pick the locks or just rip the straps apart lol.


----------



## ladysarah

Pazdzernika said:


> Aesthetics? Disappointed. Was hoping there were a practical way to lock up the bag that I was perhaps too thick to figure out.  Don't tease me with a false sense of security by providing a lock, H!



Actually you can  lock the herbag, it's not just for aesthetics.  Though it's pretty hard to open anyway - and as some othe lady stated  if someone was intend in robbing they would simply take the whole bag. Opening and closing the herbag is an art in itself so pickpocket proof.


----------



## calexandre

ladysarah said:


> Actually you can  lock the herbag, it's not just for aesthetics.  Though it's pretty hard to open anyway - and as some othe lady stated  if someone was intend in robbing they would simply take the whole bag. Opening and closing the herbag is an art in itself so pickpocket proof.



Agreed! I'm good at opening and closing mine one-handed, but unless a thief had trained specifically in the art of Herbag strapping and un-strapping, I highly doubt he or she would get anywhere near my belongings.


----------



## Kitty S.

stephc005 said:


> For pickpocketing perhaps, but if someone wants to actually rob you, they'll take your whole bag and deal with it later. I also doubt its hard to pick the locks or just rip the straps apart lol.




+1. I said the same thing to my sister the other day when she was wondering about the lock on B. Lol.


----------



## dreamss

Do you know if is there any difference between the shape of the herbag "backpack" and the herbag "handbag"?


----------



## iheartorange

Hi everyone.. Need some opinion 

Last night, I was able to buy the orange herbag size 31 from the hermes USA site. When I saw it I just quickly grabbed it knowing it won't be there for much longer.

Since then, I've been researching on the herbag and see if it's really worth the price tag? Any ideas? It's canvas so I am not sure if I can maintain it.

Originally.. I am waiting for the lindy in etoupe or black but then I am gearing towards a gold or etoupe Evelyn and also getting an orange Picotin. Now with the herbag, I am also thinking about getting the evelyn. Any thoughts? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## afsweet

iheartorange said:


> Hi everyone.. Need some opinion
> 
> Last night, I was able to buy the orange herbag size 31 from the hermes USA site. When I saw it I just quickly grabbed it knowing it won't be there for much longer.
> 
> Since then, I've been researching on the herbag and see if it's really worth the price tag? Any ideas? It's canvas so I am not sure if I can maintain it.
> 
> Originally.. I am waiting for the lindy in etoupe or black but then I am gearing towards a gold or etoupe Evelyn and also getting an orange Picotin. Now with the herbag, I am also thinking about getting the evelyn. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!





Congrats at your new bag! Although it's canvas, mine has held up remarkably well. I don't baby it at all, and it looks brand new. I bought mine a few months ago, but I've used it daily for periods of time, put it on my car floor, etc. The only tricky part is getting in and out of it quickly. I love having a bag I don't have to baby, and since mine is bleu lin, it's very casual.


----------



## kimtywong

stephc005 said:


> Congrats at your new bag! Although it's canvas, mine has held up remarkably well. I don't baby it at all, and it looks brand new. I bought mine a few months ago, but I've used it daily for periods of time, put it on my car floor, etc. The only tricky part is getting in and out of it quickly. I love having a bag I don't have to baby, and since mine is bleu lin, it's very casual.



Ah bleu lin!! My favourite herbag colour! You're so lucky! I just got a bambou one  
I do have a question though, with the herbag, everyone here has been saying its hunter leather. But my SA said it's calf leather. hmm?

And he also mentioned to just wipe the canvas down with a clean cloth, no water on canvas. How do you clean yours? I'm so paranoid with mine. I don't want my denim to transfer its colour to the canvas. eek!


----------



## Suncatcher

kimtywong said:


> Ah bleu lin!! My favourite herbag colour! You're so lucky! I just got a bambou one
> I do have a question though, with the herbag, everyone here has been saying its hunter leather. But my SA said it's calf leather. hmm?
> 
> And he also mentioned to just wipe the canvas down with a clean cloth, no water on canvas. How do you clean yours? I'm so paranoid with mine. I don't want my denim to transfer its colour to the canvas. eek!


You do have to be careful about denim transfer.  This happened to me carrying my herbag while wearing dark jeans and I got denim transfer on my herbag.  So back it went to Paris for cleaning ... now it looks brand new.  (My herbag is 9 years old.)


----------



## kimtywong

MrsJDS said:


> You do have to be careful about denim transfer.  This happened to me carrying my herbag while wearing dark jeans and I got denim transfer on my herbag.  So back it went to Paris for cleaning ... now it looks brand new.  (My herbag is 9 years old.)



Oh Paris! I will wait until the herbag gets (really) dirty before I send it there. It will take 6 months from Aus. Sigh. 

How was the leather after if came back? Better than it was as well?


----------



## kimtywong

This isn't really a question, but have ladies "pulled" your herbag zip apart? I have and have posted the same photo on "Your Hermes in Action" thread, but I'll post it on here for convenience.

I don't know why H decides to NOT let us have interchangeable canvases. I'm quite sad about. After pulling it apart, I tried to turn it inside out, because I read that some people did this with the old one. Again, to no avail. It's quite stiff to turn inside out. 

So my question is... what is the point of keeping the engineering side of things when we can't even change the canvases.  Easier to clean for them, perhaps. STILL. Maybe I should sew up a few canvas bodies and interchange them!


----------



## Dreamyz

MrsJDS said:


> You do have to be careful about denim transfer.  This happened to me carrying my herbag while wearing dark jeans and I got denim transfer on my herbag.  So back it went to Paris for cleaning ... now it looks brand new.  (My herbag is 9 years old.)



MrsJDS, may I know how much for sending your herbag for spa?

PS: I'm a newbie to this forum, and just gotten my first hermes bag, herbag zip. It has a trendy look.


----------



## afsweet

kimtywong said:


> Ah bleu lin!! My favourite herbag colour! You're so lucky! I just got a bambou one
> I do have a question though, with the herbag, everyone here has been saying its hunter leather. But my SA said it's calf leather. hmm?
> 
> And he also mentioned to just wipe the canvas down with a clean cloth, no water on canvas. How do you clean yours? I'm so paranoid with mine. I don't want my denim to transfer its colour to the canvas. eek!





I'm not sure what type of leather it is, but of course my SA still recommended not using it in the rain- I wish H made a bag that could be used in all weather conditions lol. My canvas hasn't gotten dirty, so I haven't need to clean it yet- I was thinking if it stains or something, perhaps a magic eraser would be ok? Not sure though. I also haven't experienced any color transfer, but I'm cautious about letting it rub against dark denim.


----------



## mistikat

stephc005 said:


> I'm not sure what type of leather it is, but of course my SA still recommended not using it in the rain- I wish H made a bag that could be used in all weather conditions lol. My canvas hasn't gotten dirty, so I haven't need to clean it yet- I was thinking if it stains or something, perhaps a magic eraser would be ok? Not sure though. I also haven't experienced any color transfer, but I'm cautious about letting it rub against dark denim.



Pretty sure the leather is hunter and there should be absolutely no issues with using it in the rain. The only two leathers I would be cautious with are croc/gator and box. I have used all my bags in drenching rain with no ill effects - that includes togo, clemence, chèvre, swift, barenia.


----------



## kimtywong

mistikat said:


> Pretty sure the leather is hunter and there should be absolutely no issues with using it in the rain. The only two leathers I would be cautious with are croc/gator and box. I have used all my bags in drenching rain with no ill effects - that includes togo, clemence, chèvre, swift, barenia.



Wore my Herbag out into the drizzling rain and it didn't even get wet. The water forms little droplets on the canvas, like it does on Burberry trench coats. I left them there for about a good 15-20 mins and they finally seeped through. Not a big problem at all as it dries quickly. The leather was perfectly fine as well. No water marks. The water just fell off. Like magic.


----------



## bakeacookie

What colors do the herbag zips come in currently? 

And no issues with color transfer? If color transfer occurs, how much was it to get it cleaned with Hermes?


----------



## ncch

iheartorange said:


> Hi everyone.. Need some opinion
> 
> Last night, I was able to buy the orange herbag size 31 from the hermes USA site. When I saw it I just quickly grabbed it knowing it won't be there for much longer.
> 
> Since then, I've been researching on the herbag and see if it's really worth the price tag? Any ideas? It's canvas so I am not sure if I can maintain it.
> 
> Originally.. I am waiting for the lindy in etoupe or black but then I am gearing towards a gold or etoupe Evelyn and also getting an orange Picotin. Now with the herbag, I am also thinking about getting the evelyn. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Have you received it yet?  I think the orange herbag would be a great spring summer bag and you can use it casually.


----------



## ncch

bakeacookie said:


> What colors do the herbag zips come in currently?
> 
> And no issues with color transfer? If color transfer occurs, how much was it to get it cleaned with Hermes?



I saw bambou most recently and etoupe last month.


----------



## iheartorange

ncch said:


> Have you received it yet?  I think the orange herbag would be a great spring summer bag and you can use it casually.



I am actually returning it..  I decided to get a feu Lindy..


----------



## maxy

I think herbag comes in orange for 31cm cos only saw orange in Capri-Italy when was here last 2 week and of course bought it cos is pretty difficult to get a herbag in Italy.  I will post a picture tomorrow.  

I also saw a bigger herbag -think is 39cm , nice too and price difference only Euro200



ncch said:


> Have you received it yet?  I think the orange herbag would be a great spring summer bag and you can use it casually.


----------



## ncch

iheartorange said:


> I am actually returning it..  I decided to get a feu Lindy..



Feu is a pretty color!  Show us when you get it!


----------



## ncch

maxy said:


> I think herbag comes in orange for 31cm cos only saw orange in Capri-Italy when was here last 2 week and of course bought it cos is pretty difficult to get a herbag in Italy.  I will post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> I also saw a bigger herbag -think is 39cm , nice too and price difference only Euro200



Have you started using it?  I think it's a great summer bag!  Do show us!


----------



## iheartorange

ncch said:


> Feu is a pretty color!  Show us when you get it!



Thanks, Yea I got it already, posted in a thread "reveal from Vegas "

I wish I can keep the herbag but i think it's too crazy owning 2 orange bags now


----------



## iheartorange

i saw a size 31 etoupe herbag on the USA H site and immediately bought it.. i can't decide.. to keep or not? i just got a lindy last week.. what should i do? should i save the money and put it towards my dream Kelly? please help me decide.. i am going crazy.. 

does anyone have a modelling pic of the herbag in etoupe?  TIA!!


----------



## Suncatcher

iheartorange said:


> i saw a size 31 etoupe herbag on the USA H site and immediately bought it.. i can't decide.. to keep or not? i just got a lindy last week.. what should i do? should i save the money and put it towards my dream Kelly? please help me decide.. i am going crazy..
> 
> does anyone have a modelling pic of the herbag in etoupe?  TIA!!


I would return it and put it towards your dream Kelly.  Between my Herbag and my Kelly, I use my Kelly 9/10 times compared to 1/10 times for the Herbag.  Love my Herbag but my Kelly has more uses.  And I can't use my Herbag in the winter!


----------



## Suncatcher

kimtywong said:


> Oh Paris! I will wait until the herbag gets (really) dirty before I send it there. It will take 6 months from Aus. Sigh.
> 
> How was the leather after if came back? Better than it was as well?


Just saw that you responded to my message.  


My Herbag, when it came back to me, looked brand new.  Like out of the box!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Dreamyz said:


> MrsJDS, may I know how much for sending your herbag for spa?
> 
> PS: I'm a newbie to this forum, and just gotten my first hermes bag, herbag zip. It has a trendy look.


Hi Dreamyz - it was done on a complimentary basis for me.


Enjoy your new Herbag!


----------



## maxy

As promised, the Herbag in orange which I bought in Capri 2 weeks ago





maxy said:


> I think herbag comes in orange for 31cm cos only saw orange in Capri-Italy when was here last 2 week and of course bought it cos is pretty difficult to get a herbag in Italy.  I will post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> I also saw a bigger herbag -think is 39cm , nice too and price difference only Euro200


----------



## ncch

Very pretty with the twilly!  The orange is such a classic h color.  enjoy!


----------



## kimtywong

maxy said:


> As promised, the Herbag in orange which I bought in Capri 2 weeks ago



That is gorgeous!


----------



## helenhandbag

So excited, put my name down for a Herbag zip 31 or 39 today! Purposely asked for anything from next spring as I'm still working on my Chanel collection (this is also my first visit to the Hermes forum )

I asked for either a bright blue, yellow or red. Question to you all - what colour has worked best for you and on the size, any pros/cons on the two sizes? I want to use it for work and travel, and usually will carry a small MacBook Air, purse, phone and some small tidbits inside. Thanks!


----------



## kimtywong

helenhandbag said:


> So excited, put my name down for a Herbag zip 31 or 39 today! Purposely asked for anything from next spring as I'm still working on my Chanel collection (this is also my first visit to the Hermes forum )
> 
> I asked for either a bright blue, yellow or red. Question to you all - what colour has worked best for you and on the size, any pros/cons on the two sizes? I want to use it for work and travel, and usually will carry a small MacBook Air, purse, phone and some small tidbits inside. Thanks!



My bambou 31 (left) does not fit everything I own. Due to the knob taking some space to fasten. My VAIO pro 11" (Google for dimensions to compare you mac) barely fits. My barely I mean, the sides of the Herbag pops out a little bit, and I can fasten it. But if I put my laptop in a sleeve, it won't fit in the Herbag. So I'd have to put my naked laptop in with wallets, keys, umbrella... not a good idea. It does not fit A4 sizes as well.  it's just a great casual bag for everyday use. Not for office.

The 39 however (right) is great for that. I've held it, and I do love it. It much more work friendly. My SA suggested it to be used for work when I commented on its slightly large size. But oh, it's so beautiful!! It's a fantastic size for laptops, folders (not the thick one though), books etc.


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know how much the herbag pm (31cm) is in the us?  Thanks!


----------



## MccHmom

ncch said:


> Does anyone know how much the herbag pm (31cm) is in the us?  Thanks!




I just got one from Honolulu, it's 2375 pre tax


----------



## ncch

cynthiaw112 said:


> I just got one from Honolulu, it's 2375 pre tax



Thanks so much!  May I ask what color you got?  I've only seen orange recently and I'm wondering what other colors might be available.


----------



## klynneann

I live in Seattle where it's always damp, if not actually raining.  I was looking at the Cabag and my SA said it's great for Seattle weather - the fabric is treated so the rain just beads right off, just like kimtywong described.  I bet the Herbag is made of the same material.


----------



## bagidiotic

klynneann said:


> I live in Seattle where it's always damp, if not actually raining.  I was looking at the Cabag and my SA said it's great for Seattle weather - the fabric is treated so the rain just beads right off, just like kimtywong described.  I bet the Herbag is made of the same material.



Yes both canvas and toile are specially treated
Very durable


----------



## Donna D

A photo of KK carrying a herbag was just posted in the Stars thread. I have not seen her carrying this bag before and it looks brand new.


----------



## patQ

so a herbag 39 can carry a macbook air 13 then, right?


----------



## GVL

Yes!


----------



## scholastican

bagidiotic said:


> Yes both canvas and toile are specially treated
> Very durable


Oh wow, really? That's good to know, makes it even more appealing as a casual, worry-free H bag  Thank you!


----------



## myangrqzmom

ncch said:


> Thanks so much!  May I ask what color you got?  I've only seen orange recently and I'm wondering what other colors might be available.




@ncch I live in Honolulu & just got mines last week in navy. They had a maroonish/red on display. I opted for the navy just bcoz it's darker & less prone to getting dirty as it is a canvas material.


----------



## klynneann

myangrqzmom said:


> @ncch I live in Honolulu & just got mines last week in navy. They had a maroonish/red on display. I opted for the navy just bcoz it's darker & less prone to getting dirty as it is a canvas material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763839



I love this color combo!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

myangrqzmom said:


> @ncch I live in Honolulu & just got mines last week in navy. They had a maroonish/red on display. I opted for the navy just bcoz it's darker & less prone to getting dirty as it is a canvas material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763839


The color combo is amazing. This Herbag is so beautiful and classic. thank you for sharing


----------



## bakeacookie

What colors does the herbag come in, currently?


----------



## myangrqzmom

bakeacookie said:


> What colors does the herbag come in, currently?




I've seen them in many colors but getting your hands on them could b difficult. The SA told me they hardly get herbags. The day I went they had 2 available a Rubis with light brown leather and navy with light brown leather. I was undecided so I decided to sleep on it for 2 nights. When I called the SA she said the navy was sold....aaaahhhhhh I almost cried lol so I told her put a request order for a navy. She called 5 days later hahaha and my request came in. Navy with dark brown leather.


----------



## myangrqzmom

LOUKPEACH said:


> The color combo is amazing. This Herbag is so beautiful and classic. thank you for sharing




Thank you. This is my 2nd week of using her. Luv luv her but it's a chore getting in n out of it hahaha


----------



## lesvergz

Sorry im a total noob at this and i mighg sound stupid asking but do all herbags have canvass bodies or is it possible for a herbag to have a togo leather body? Thank you!


----------



## myangrqzmom

lesvergz said:


> Sorry im a total noob at this and i mighg sound stupid asking but do all herbags have canvass bodies or is it possible for a herbag to have a togo leather body? Thank you!




Not at all! I also do not know if it does. I've never seen one in all leather though. Only in canvas (body) then top flap is hunter leather.


----------



## lesvergz

myangrqzmom said:


> Not at all! I also do not know if it does. I've never seen one in all leather though. Only in canvas (body) then top flap is hunter leather.



Thank you for that enlightenment


----------



## elisian

I'm about to receive a new-to-me vintage Herbag -- the cheapest entry level Hermes bag, which is perfect for me as my first!  This thread is so inspirational, I'm excited go show off before-after pictures as I whip this used bag into shape with canvas cleaning and leather reconditioner.

So, on that note, my question... how would you clean a (old/DC'ed) Herbag canvas? And how should I prevent further damage in inclement weather (it's almost rainy season in Portland)? Mine will come with some discoloration/stains. I don't plan to resell but I want to keep it as a practical daybag/backpack for years to come!


----------



## myangrqzmom

elisian said:


> I'm about to receive a new-to-me vintage Herbag -- the cheapest entry level Hermes bag, which is perfect for me as my first!  This thread is so inspirational, I'm excited go show off before-after pictures as I whip this used bag into shape with canvas cleaning and leather reconditioner.
> 
> So, on that note, my question... how would you clean a (old/DC'ed) Herbag canvas? And how should I prevent further damage in inclement weather (it's almost rainy season in Portland)? Mine will come with some discoloration/stains. I don't plan to resell but I want to keep it as a practical daybag/backpack for years to come!




Hello...I'm so happy for you. I wish I had an answer on how to clean the canvas but I don't. To try to keep it in shape, however, I put a thick cardboard and wrapped it with a pretty stationery that I cut fitted to shape the bottom so that it doesn't sag and when it's stored away, it's stuffed and I lay it flat.


----------



## klynneann

elisian said:


> I'm about to receive a new-to-me vintage Herbag -- the cheapest entry level Hermes bag, which is perfect for me as my first!  This thread is so inspirational, I'm excited go show off before-after pictures as I whip this used bag into shape with canvas cleaning and leather reconditioner.
> 
> So, on that note, my question... how would you clean a (old/DC'ed) Herbag canvas? And how should I prevent further damage in inclement weather (it's almost rainy season in Portland)? Mine will come with some discoloration/stains. I don't plan to resell but I want to keep it as a practical daybag/backpack for years to come!



I've heard that the canvas/toile used on an Evelyne bag, for example, is very well and easily cleaned by H. I'm not sure if it's the same type of canvas, but maybe you should bring it to a boutique for a spa treatment? Also, do you know about docride's thread? She has lots of great info on caring for your H bags, though I don't know if she addresses canvas, she might just talk about leathers.


----------



## elisian

klynneann said:


> I've heard that the canvas/toile used on an Evelyne bag, for example, is very well and easily cleaned by H. I'm not sure if it's the same type of canvas, but maybe you should bring it to a boutique for a spa treatment? Also, do you know about docride's thread? She has lots of great info on caring for your H bags, though I don't know if she addresses canvas, she might just talk about leathers.



Thank you for pointing me to docride's thread! I've posted and I'm waiting to hear back. I got my Herbag today - and though she's gorgeous (what amazing leather) she's certainly the worst condition handbag I've ever owned. Haha.

- some top leather is dry and scuffed and a little darkened on the outside
- the canvas is really absurdly dirtu on the backpack size (which is the one I intended to use most)
- there is scuffing on the hardware that I'm a bit worried about.

I took the larger/dirtier canvas bag to not one but TWO dry cleaners and was roundly rejected both times. Apparently they can't dry clean it without taking off the waxy layer in their chemicals, which they think is bad for both the bag and their chemical bath.

*Has anyone else taken the Herbag to be cleaned professionally? Where did you go?*


----------



## angelpriah

I'm planning on getting a herbag and I'm wondering how easy or hard to get one? Please tell me your experiences and advises please!


----------



## klynneann

elisian said:


> Thank you for pointing me to docride's thread! I've posted and I'm waiting to hear back. I got my Herbag today - and though she's gorgeous (what amazing leather) she's certainly the worst condition handbag I've ever owned. Haha.
> 
> - some top leather is dry and scuffed and a little darkened on the outside
> - the canvas is really absurdly dirtu on the backpack size (which is the one I intended to use most)
> - there is scuffing on the hardware that I'm a bit worried about.
> 
> I took the larger/dirtier canvas bag to not one but TWO dry cleaners and was roundly rejected both times. Apparently they can't dry clean it without taking off the waxy layer in their chemicals, which they think is bad for both the bag and their chemical bath.
> 
> *Has anyone else taken the Herbag to be cleaned professionally? Where did you go?*



Oh my goodness - you're welcome!  That's very interesting about the dry cleaners not wanting to touch the treated canvas.  Please keep us posted on what you end up doing and how clean you can get it!  Good luck!!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

elisian said:


> *Has anyone else taken the Herbag to be cleaned professionally? Where did you go?*


I would like to get an Herbag for myself, too. I am one careless klutz and I'm wondering if ever I get it stained how should I clean it? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read somewhere that the H Spa turns you down if you try to manually clean your bag like using leather cleaners and stuff like that. I would most likely go to the H Spa to have it cleaned, though. I haven't been to docride's thread. Heading there now...


----------



## elisian

CrazyCatBaby said:


> I would like to get an Herbag for myself, too. I am one careless klutz and I'm wondering if ever I get it stained how should I clean it? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read somewhere that the H Spa turns you down if you try to manually clean your bag like using leather cleaners and stuff like that. I would most likely go to the H Spa to have it cleaned, though. I haven't been to docride's thread. Heading there now...



I bought my Herbag vintage so it came in pretty rotten shape. I can't justify the hundreds of dollars cost to spa it (I was quoted that canvas alone is $180!) let alone the inconvenience + 3 months turnaround.

But I'm cheap and if you buy a Herbag new for $2500 I would definitely plan to get it cleaned @ spa in the future when it needs to be.


----------



## elisian

klynneann said:


> Oh my goodness - you're welcome!  That's very interesting about the dry cleaners not wanting to touch the treated canvas.  Please keep us posted on what you end up doing and how clean you can get it!  Good luck!!



I lied to a 3rd dry cleaner. They wrote "RISK" on my label and I was like, nah, don't worry about it.

Certainly it is a risk so I only sent them the smaller Herbag bag -- if it really gets effed up, that's not the one I want to use anyway. And I just saw them going on eBay for $50-60 in better condition than mine... so NBD, right? 

So, we'll see! Given that Hermes spa cleaning is $180, dry cleaning is ~$10-15, and a newish canvas bag is ~$50... yeah, I think the risk is worth it.


----------



## myangrqzmom

angelpriah said:


> I'm planning on getting a herbag and I'm wondering how easy or hard to get one? Please tell me your experiences and advises please!




I got mines pretty easy.  One day (2 months ago) just decided to walk in at Hermes (I'm from Honolulu) and they had a rubis Herbag zip on display and a navy blue in the back. I was undecided with purchasing it that day so I told the SA that I'll sleep on it. I then called her 2 days later but the navy was already sold and I didn't really like the one on display.  So I told her over the phone to call me when another navy color arrives. She was so sweet and nice. 5 days later I received a call from her.  Went to pick it up the next day. She even gave me 2 free sample size perfume and a lotion.  I think most SA will accommodate your request if you ask.  My 1st experience with Hernes was definitely unexpectedly fabulous. I some how thought I'd have the worst one but instead I was provided with a great service.  She said to just give her a call if I should need anything else in the future or if there's any problem with my purchase.


----------



## klynneann

elisian said:


> I lied to a 3rd dry cleaner. They wrote "RISK" on my label and I was like, nah, don't worry about it.
> 
> Certainly it is a risk so I only sent them the smaller Herbag bag -- if it really gets effed up, that's not the one I want to use anyway. And I just saw them going on eBay for $50-60 in better condition than mine... so NBD, right?
> 
> So, we'll see! Given that Hermes spa cleaning is $180, dry cleaning is ~$10-15, and a newish canvas bag is ~$50... yeah, I think the risk is worth it.



Good luck!    Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## faye86

angelpriah said:


> I'm planning on getting a herbag and I'm wondering how easy or hard to get one? Please tell me your experiences and advises please!



Like all hermes bag, it comes a few in a delivery or sometimes none. i hope you have the good luck and you can find one very soon. if you are not particular about the color, for sure you can find one very soon. this bag is not difficult as birkin or kelly, but not as easy as evelyne or double sens. i found that herbag is getting more popular especially herbag 31


----------



## elisian

klynneann said:


> Good luck!    Please let us know how it turns out.



I'm back from the dry cleaner's! Because I live in Portland, where no one has even heard of Hermes and my vintage Dooney & Bourke bucket bag (which I promised myself I would carry at least once instead of closet-collecting) counts as high fashion , there's a local spin to the story, of course... and your experiences may/will vary.

- *The good*: The toile bag is NOT ruined. Indeed, it's actually become more structured! This could be a bad thing, but my toile was getting saggy and out of shape -- now it's been pressed quite stiffly and actually stands up.
- *The bad*: Stains are not really noticeably lighter. Womp womp.
- *The ugly*: "You know there are those really great artists -- you know, they do the murals on the street? You should get one of them to paint it. That way it really is your own." 

Yeah, I love my wonderful Korean dry cleaner and her even more wonderful African-American but Korean-speaking husband. They're just a tiny bit nuts, but I love them.

*End result:* Korean wife may want me to get my Herbag painted (I have to admit I'm considering it?) but her husband hasn't given up yet. Instead of giving it back to me, they're going to toss it in their industrial washer with normal soap and see what happens. 

Heck, I might just do that myself with the other bag.


----------



## nit_ang

Went to Paris this week, casually walked in to Hermes Saint Honore. Asked the SA if they have a Herbag in stock, and they did! Ended up buying a 31 Herbag in Bamboo, so happy!


----------



## nit_ang

Just purchased a 31 Herbag in Bamboo at Hermes FSH  But I am now thinking to exchange it to a more subtle color, probably like the one Kim Kardashian has as you can see here:
http://kimklookbook.blogspot.gr/2014/09/kim-arrives-in-sydney-australia-wearing.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## elisian

nit_ang said:


> Just purchased a 31 Herbag in Bamboo at Hermes FSH  But I am now thinking to exchange it to a more subtle color, probably like the one Kim Kardashian has as you can see here:
> http://kimklookbook.blogspot.gr/2014/09/kim-arrives-in-sydney-australia-wearing.html
> 
> What do you guys think?



I like bamboo but I think you're right to go subtle. My impression  is that Herbag is a quite young and casual style because of the canvas fabric. I wouldn't get it in black for this reason (though many people disagree). Medium subtlety, like shades of brown, makes sense... quiet enough to play up formality, but not so plain it looks "off" with casual outfits, at the beach, etc. I wouldn't take mine to interviews, necessarily, but I plan to use it as an all-purpose work/play bag.


----------



## dooneybaby

I've been searching for Etoupe/Ebene for about 2 years now. That's the only color I'll get because I don't want to have to worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## angelpriah

I called stores and I'm on that waiting game  I hope they will call me soon &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## agy

they are still selling it in stores? i thought it is discontinued??


----------



## Lovehermes89

nit_ang said:


> Just purchased a 31 Herbag in Bamboo at Hermes FSH  But I am now thinking to exchange it to a more subtle color, probably like the one Kim Kardashian has as you can see here:
> http://kimklookbook.blogspot.gr/2014/09/kim-arrives-in-sydney-australia-wearing.html
> 
> What do you guys think?



Hi, how much is the price for herbag 31 in paris now? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## dollychic

agy said:


> they are still selling it in stores? i thought it is discontinued??



Nope not discontinued..! They do pop up time to time in stores


----------



## Dopagonie

Hey there,

does anyone have the old and the new one and tried to combine the old canvas with the new trim? Since someone disassembled the Herbag Zip this would be very interesting!

I am desperately in search of an etoupe PM Herbag Zip, anywhere in Germany, I hope I will get one in the near future. This would be my first Hermès bag, too ...


----------



## nit_ang

Lovehermes89 said:


> Hi, how much is the price for herbag 31 in paris now?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Hi, I purchased it for 1470 euros.


----------



## leeayo

nit_ang said:


> Hi, I purchased it for 1470 euros.


hi there, do u have the SA contact?
im going to Paris in mid Feb...shd i just walk in or call first?


----------



## leeayo

myangrqzmom said:


> I've seen them in many colors but getting your hands on them could b difficult. The SA told me they hardly get herbags. The day I went they had 2 available a Rubis with light brown leather and navy with light brown leather. I was undecided so I decided to sleep on it for 2 nights. When I called the SA she said the navy was sold....aaaahhhhhh I almost cried lol so I told her put a request order for a navy. She called 5 days later hahaha and my request came in. Navy with dark brown leather.


hi there, may i get the SA contact too ?


----------



## LVsister

nit_ang said:


> Hi, I purchased it for 1470 euros.



Really? I bought the Herbag zip pm etoupe/ebene in May at FSH for 1570, the price went down??


----------



## nit_ang

LVsister said:


> Really? I bought the Herbag zip pm etoupe/ebene in May at FSH for &#8364;1570, the price went down??



Hi, I apologise. Just checked the receipt again and it was for &#8364;1570. Sorry 



leeayo said:


> hi there, do u have the SA contact?
> im going to Paris in mid Feb...shd i just walk in or call first?



I have the SA contact. I didn't call anyone before that day, I just walked in and they happen to have the bag.


----------



## nit_ang

leeayo said:


> hi there, do u have the SA contact?
> im going to Paris in mid Feb...shd i just walk in or call first?



I have the SA contact. I didn't call anyone before that day, I just walked in and they happen to have the bag.


----------



## myangrqzmom

leeayo said:


> hi there, may i get the SA contact too ?




"Ayumi" at Ala Moana Shopping Center @ Hermes in Honolulu. She was very helpful and extremely nice.


----------



## myangrqzmom

myangrqzmom said:


> "Ayumi" at Ala Moana Shopping Center @ Hermes in Honolulu. She was very helpful and extremely nice.




And it was $2,487 total including tax


----------



## LVsister

nit_ang said:


> Hi, I apologise. Just checked the receipt again and it was for 1570. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I have the SA contact. I didn't call anyone before that day, I just walked in and they happen to have the bag.



O nit_ang, don't have to apologize, I was just in disbelieve that Hermes would lower its price...And also wondering what the new price is after the increase yesterday...


----------



## Alazz

Hi there, heard that Hermes have increased price recently.  Any of you knowho about it? Thanks.


----------



## leeayo

myangrqzmom said:


> "Ayumi" at Ala Moana Shopping Center @ Hermes in Honolulu. She was very helpful and extremely nice.


thank you so much!


----------



## mungoo33

I heard that the price went up a few days ago. Not sure if this is absolutely true though!

I also had a question..do we know why one of the straps has a hole in the strap. Is there a right way of closing th3 bag? I recently got a Herbag in brown leather plus navy canvas..thks!


----------



## superorange

mungoo33 said:


> I heard that the price went up a few days ago. Not sure if this is absolutely true though!
> 
> I also had a question..do we know why one of the straps has a hole in the strap. Is there a right way of closing th3 bag? I recently got a Herbag in brown leather plus navy canvas..thks!



It went up to 2550+tax. Just bought a chocolate/prune 31 today. Couldnt get it before the price increase because of the blizzard... I guess it just want mean to be. But i still went and bought it today. love love love it


----------



## myangrqzmom

mungoo33 said:


> I heard that the price went up a few days ago. Not sure if this is absolutely true though!
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a question..do we know why one of the straps has a hole in the strap. Is there a right way of closing th3 bag? I recently got a Herbag in brown leather plus navy canvas..thks!




You know, I've been wondering too about that. There's really no reason for the hole in 1 of the strap right? Btw, mines also brown w/ navy canvas


----------



## mungoo33

myangrqzmom said:


> You know, I've been wondering too about that. There's really no reason for the hole in 1 of the strap right? Btw, mines also brown w/ navy canvas



This is the one I have...like this? By the way, do the bags come with some kind of authenticity card like Chanel handbags? Thanks and yes, I love love it too . I had a friend help me get this. Thanks!


----------



## aiki1629

@mungoo33 ... They don't,but as long as you have your receipt that'll be fine.. nice bag!!


----------



## mungoo33

aiki1629 said:


> @mungoo33 ... They don't,but as long as you have your receipt that'll be fine.. nice bag!!




Thanks for the info!!


----------



## myangrqzmom

mungoo33 said:


> This is the one I have...like this? By the way, do the bags come with some kind of authenticity card like Chanel handbags? Thanks and yes, I love love it too . I had a friend help me get this. Thanks!




No they do not come w/ authenticity card but they have stamp code. I took the bag apart which is quite fun btw hahaha and found it. I purchased mines in sept 2014 and date code for 2014 is "R" . It's located on the back inside of the leather right side


----------



## mungoo33

myangrqzmom said:


> No they do not come w/ authenticity card but they have stamp code. I took the bag apart which is quite fun btw hahaha and found it. I purchased mines in sept 2014 and date code for 2014 is "R" . It's located on the back inside of the leather right side



Good to know! Thanks again.


----------



## mungoo33

superorange said:


> It went up to 2550+tax. Just bought a chocolate/prune 31 today. Couldnt get it before the price increase because of the blizzard... I guess it just want mean to be. But i still went and bought it today. love love love it



Congrats on your new bag too! Please post pics lol! Do you know what the price was before increase? Yes, I didn't get it before the increase but it definitely warms me up when I look at it considering another snow storm will be coming .


----------



## mistikat

Please don't post the craftsman's markings; we prefer that these are not posted outside authenticity threads to not provide assistance to counterfeiters.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## myangrqzmom

mistikat said:


> Please don't post the craftsman's markings; we prefer that these are not posted outside authenticity threads to not provide assistance to counterfeiters.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.




Ok...understood....is that why both my post with the pics disappeared?


----------



## myangrqzmom

mungoo33 said:


> Congrats on your new bag too! Please post pics lol! Do you know what the price was before increase? Yes, I didn't get it before the increase but it definitely warms me up when I look at it considering another snow storm will be coming .




It was $2,375 when I got mines in Sept. My SA did warned me last week about the increase in regards to their bags. I picked up a clic clac & it looks like their bracelets hasn't increase but their bags & watches did.


----------



## mungoo33

myangrqzmom said:


> It was $2,375 when I got mines in Sept. My SA did warned me last week about the increase in regards to their bags. I picked up a clic clac & it looks like their bracelets hasn't increase but their bags & watches did.



Thank you for the info! Appreciate it . Enjoy your purchase too!


----------



## dooneybaby

superorange said:


> It went up to 2550+tax. Just bought a chocolate/prune 31 today. Couldnt get it before the price increase because of the blizzard... I guess it just want mean to be. But i still went and bought it today. love love love it


I purchased the exact color combination a month ago, before the price increase. 
I just love the prune! It's the first time I've carried a fabric bag in the winter.


----------



## superorange

dooneybaby said:


> I purchased the exact color combination a month ago, before the price increase.
> I just love the prune! It's the first time I've carried a fabric bag in the winter.



I thought they just came out with this combo but looks like its been like a month. Wish I was able to score it before the price increase but they dont take phone payment. I paid on the 1st day of price increase... Shoes and accessories stay the same price for now.


----------



## superorange

mungoo33 said:


> Congrats on your new bag too! Please post pics lol! Do you know what the price was before increase? Yes, I didn't get it before the increase but it definitely warms me up when I look at it considering another snow storm will be coming .



Will do! I didnt take the Navy/ Chocolate combo last sept at old price and Im glad I waited for the newer prune/ chocolate combo. Im always into redish color. Just fits me better. 
And I think theres a olive green/ chocolate combo in Europe now. You can find pics on instragm by search it


----------



## mungoo33

This is my first bag from Hermes so it is very special . In actually interested in getting a Twilly for the handle soon. I also got the bag right after the increase but still very happy with it!


----------



## NikitaH

dooneybaby said:


> I purchased the exact color combination a month ago, before the price increase.
> I just love the prune! It's the first time I've carried a fabric bag in the winter.


Any photos ? Love to see the combo


----------



## klynneann

dooneybaby said:


> I purchased the exact color combination a month ago, before the price increase.
> I just love the prune! It's the first time I've carried a fabric bag in the winter.



Ooo, could someone post a pic of their prune bag? I'd love to see the color combo - TIA!


----------



## dooneybaby

NikitaH said:


> Any photos ? Love to see the combo


If you ask me, the leather also looks like prune. But the box says chocolate.


----------



## myangrqzmom

So pretty!


----------



## myangrqzmom

mungoo33 said:


> This is the one I have...like this? By the way, do the bags come with some kind of authenticity card like Chanel handbags? Thanks and yes, I love love it too . I had a friend help me get this. Thanks!




My chocolate & navy with a twilly


----------



## superorange

It is the chocolate leather with prune canvas. How do I load pic here. lets see


----------



## superorange

superorange said:


> It is the chocolate leather with prune canvas. How do I load pic here. lets see



Just bought a new twilly today. What do you guys think about it? little rodeo was from my other bag


----------



## klynneann

dooneybaby said:


> If you ask me, the leather also looks like prune. But the box says chocolate.



Oh that's so lovely, what a great color! I see what you mean about the leather looking prune too lol. Either way it's beautiful.


----------



## mungoo33

myangrqzmom said:


> My chocolate & navy with a twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883633



I like the contrast in color! Very nice..


----------



## dreamss

What a beautiful purple color!! This is my vibrato, have also a deep navy blu canvas.


----------



## myangrqzmom

superorange said:


> Just bought a new twilly today. What do you guys think about it? little rodeo was from my other bag




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dreamss said:


> What a beautiful purple color!! This is my vibrato, have also a deep navy blu canvas.


This is a wow


----------



## klynneann

dreamss said:


> What a beautiful purple color!! This is my vibrato, have also a deep navy blu canvas.



Wow, that's fantastic!


----------



## dreamss

Thank you!!


----------



## bakeacookie

I've been thinking of searching for a herbag. 

Does anyone have any complaints about the bag? 
I've read that the fabric could pill. Is that true?
Has anyone's gotten dirty? 
Is the leather prone to scratches? 
Is it really - that- difficult with the closures? (It's the main thing people point out)

I know there are plenty of positives, but I want to know the other side of the coin.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

superorange said:


> Just bought a new twilly today. What do you guys think about it? little rodeo was from my other bag


Very nice


----------



## myangrqzmom

bakeacookie said:


> I've been thinking of searching for a herbag.
> 
> Does anyone have any complaints about the bag?
> I've read that the fabric could pill. Is that true?
> Has anyone's gotten dirty?
> Is the leather prone to scratches?
> Is it really - that- difficult with the closures? (It's the main thing people point out)
> 
> I know there are plenty of positives, but I want to know the other side of the coin.




I have a Navy canvas w/ chocolate upper leather. I chose this color so that if it does get dirty it won't b so noticeable. I've whacked it a few times against doors hallways & believe me I thought I died hahaha but nothing no scratches or dirt on the canvas. It might be different though if u have a light color canvas. There's a few hairline scratches on the leather however from my nails when I first got it from trying to close it.  This is the biggest flaw to this bag. It is difficult to close the damn thing. Easy to open but hard as hell to close while standing up while its strap on you. I now just place the bag on da counter, lay it flat then close it. It is difficult to close it standing up. Believe me I've tried and I've practiced, It's hard. So now, If I'm shopping, I just put my id, phone, credit card, cash in the back pocket to avoid opening the front. Despite all my complains, I love this bag! It's a beautiful bag with some issues but once you've mastered its flaws, you'll learn to work around it. I hope this answers some of ur ??.


----------



## mungoo33

myangrqzmom said:


> I have a Navy canvas w/ chocolate upper leather. I chose this color so that if it does get dirty it won't b so noticeable. I've whacked it a few times against doors hallways & believe me I thought I died hahaha but nothing no scratches or dirt on the canvas. It might be different though if u have a light color canvas. There's a few hairline scratches on the leather however from my nails when I first got it from trying to close it.  This is the biggest flaw to this bag. It is difficult to close the damn thing. Easy to open but hard as hell to close while standing up while its strap on you. I now just place the bag on da counter, lay it flat then close it. It is difficult to close it standing up. Believe me I've tried and I've practiced, It's hard. So now, If I'm shopping, I just put my id, phone, credit card, cash in the back pocket to avoid opening the front. Despite all my complains, I love this bag! It's a beautiful bag with some issues but once you've mastered its flaws, you'll learn to work around it. I hope this answers some of ur ??.



Thank you so much for this. I found it very helpful and agree that it is not that easy to open and close to access the items in the bag. I constantly have to lay it flat to open or when the bag is upright, I have to really push in the front knob to insert the straps. However, I still Iove the bag! Thanks again!


----------



## bakeacookie

myangrqzmom said:


> I have a Navy canvas w/ chocolate upper leather. I chose this color so that if it does get dirty it won't b so noticeable. I've whacked it a few times against doors hallways & believe me I thought I died hahaha but nothing no scratches or dirt on the canvas. It might be different though if u have a light color canvas. There's a few hairline scratches on the leather however from my nails when I first got it from trying to close it.  This is the biggest flaw to this bag. It is difficult to close the damn thing. Easy to open but hard as hell to close while standing up while its strap on you. I now just place the bag on da counter, lay it flat then close it. It is difficult to close it standing up. Believe me I've tried and I've practiced, It's hard. So now, If I'm shopping, I just put my id, phone, credit card, cash in the back pocket to avoid opening the front. Despite all my complains, I love this bag! It's a beautiful bag with some issues but once you've mastered its flaws, you'll learn to work around it. I hope this answers some of ur ??.




Thanks! This answers my questions!


----------



## Suncatcher

bakeacookie said:


> I've been thinking of searching for a herbag.
> 
> Does anyone have any complaints about the bag?
> I've read that the fabric could pill. Is that true?
> Has anyone's gotten dirty?
> Is the leather prone to scratches?
> Is it really - that- difficult with the closures? (It's the main thing people point out)
> 
> I know there are plenty of positives, but I want to know the other side of the coin.



Hi - I have had mine for about a decade. The fabric does not pull but you have to be careful of colour transfer. I had to send mine back to Paris for cleaning as a result (don't know what would be the normal cost to clean as my store didn't charge me for it). The leather is prone to scratches. Mine is all scratched up but it doesn't bother me. It is part of the "character" of the bag. It is very difficult to get in and out of. It is similar to a Kelly that way but I find getting in and out of my Kelly to be easier as it has a turnlock unlike my herbag. Truthfully I don't use my herbag a lot (though I have the two colours in one version) as I use my other hermes bags more and I think that the herbag is a summer bag. Having said that, I do love mine and have plans to use it more. HTH!


----------



## bakeacookie

MrsJDS said:


> Hi - I have had mine for about a decade. The fabric does not pull but you have to be careful of colour transfer. I had to send mine back to Paris for cleaning as a result (don't know what would be the normal cost to clean as my store didn't charge me for it). The leather is prone to scratches. Mine is all scratched up but it doesn't bother me. It is part of the "character" of the bag. It is very difficult to get in and out of. It is similar to a Kelly that way but I find getting in and out of my Kelly to be easier as it has a turnlock unlike my herbag. Truthfully I don't use my herbag a lot (though I have the two colours in one version) as I use my other hermes bags more and I think that the herbag is a summer bag. Having said that, I do love mine and have plans to use it more. HTH!




Thank you for the info!


----------



## mungoo33

I recently bought a twilly that I thought went well with my new Herbag. However, trying to get a pm rodeo horse charm as well. Called the Hermes on Wall ST in NYC and they said it was rare to get a hold of these rodeos ;-(. I have to check with the other locations but what do you ladies think will be a good color for the rodeo horse charm to match the navy on the Herbag? Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## LVsister

myangrqzmom said:


> You know, I've been wondering too about that. There's really no reason for the hole in 1 of the strap right? Btw, mines also brown w/ navy canvas




Actually it is for the lock. So usually the strap with the hole lies above the other strap when closed and if you really want to secure the bag, you can put the lock on the hole, so one can t pull out the strap to open the bag unintentionally ^^


----------



## madisonmamaw

LVsister said:


> Actually it is for the lock. So usually the strap with the hole lies above the other strap when closed and if you really want to secure the bag, you can put the lock on the hole, so one can t pull out the strap to open the bag unintentionally ^^



AHHA! thank you for answering that question! i have been wondering about that one single hole thats so out of place


----------



## Elaine_

Hi All,

Recently, i just bought my Hermes Herbag Zip =) Would like to ask all of the hermes expert if Hermes Herbag Zip has any year stamp on them?

And if there is like a dust stain on the bag, how can i remove it?

Would appreciate if anyone could reply!! Thank you!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

^^ That's a great question. I'm also in the market for the vintage Herbag. I want to start out with (and am eyeing) a black handle/ black bag one but eventually I want to buy extra whole purses and/or spares and want this colour as well.  I also noticed that difference in that colour in perusing the used ones.  

In general I'm a little weary of the reseller market because although this purse is so low margin to even bother faking apparently it still got (and gets) faked.  Anyway the Herbag fits my needs now as I'm in love with the Kelly style exclusively in H, but in need of an affordable and durable alternative that I can lug around with my toddler. I will eventually get a Kelly or two. 

Question for vintage Herbag owners.  If you remove the straps of the backpack is it really unattractive?  The one I'm looking at comes with a backpack as the spare. Although I could probably envision a scenario or two with my toddler where the backpack might come in handy, I haven't carried a backpack since the 4th grade and will very, very rarely want to do so.


----------



## dollychic

mungoo33 said:


> I recently bought a twilly that I thought went well with my new Herbag. However, trying to get a pm rodeo horse charm as well. Called the Hermes on Wall ST in NYC and they said it was rare to get a hold of these rodeos ;-(. I have to check with the other locations but what do you ladies think will be a good color for the rodeo horse charm to match the navy on the Herbag? Thanks in advance for your suggestions!



I would say Pink or any bright color to contrast the blue of your beautiful herbag 

Here's mine. (no rodeo though!)


----------



## mungoo33

dollychic said:


> I would say Pink or any bright color to contrast the blue of your beautiful herbag
> 
> Here's mine. (no rodeo though!)




Oh thank you so much for the reply Dollychic! Yes, i am hoping to score a pink or rose sakura rodeo eventually. However, I did already purchase a blue and a lime green rodeo as well..couldn't resist temptation! Love ur herbag and charm!


----------



## morningcarlos

dollychic said:


> I would say Pink or any bright color to contrast the blue of your beautiful herbag
> 
> Here's mine. (no rodeo though!)



Your herbag is too cute! I love the pop of colors!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dollychic said:


> I would say Pink or any bright color to contrast the blue of your beautiful herbag
> 
> Here's mine. (no rodeo though!)


The color is so good for Spring


----------



## cosmic2651

Hi guys, i am new to Hermes and I am looking for a new backpack to purchase and I am wondering if Hermes still sells the Her Bag backpack and if they do, how much does it retail for. I am interested in it. Thanks!


----------



## Irene7899

I like your Herbag colour with the bright twilly



dollychic said:


> I would say Pink or any bright color to contrast the blue of your beautiful herbag
> 
> Here's mine. (no rodeo though!)


----------



## Irene7899

I love this colour cos it will not get dirty easy. I bought the orange one in Capri last year, they only have this colour and the 39" in navy blue



dooneybaby said:


> If you ask me, the leather also looks like prune. But the box says chocolate.


----------



## dooneybaby

There was an orange Herbag on Hermes.com USA on Sunday, but of course, it didn't last very long. Every once in a while a Herbag will be sold on the website.


----------



## Chanel_82

Hi I got a navy herbag with dark brown leather. I got this bag few mths back but only start to use this 2 days. Will like to check if the herbag leather suppose to be smooth type? I notice some winkled / dry on some parts of the long strap, I wonder if this is normal ? Attached the photo hereby, can herbag owners advise if this is normal for the hunter leather.


----------



## myangrqzmom

Hi, mine's about 6 months and my strap  also started to wrinkle so I guess it's a normal wear.


----------



## Chanel_82

myangrqzmom said:


> Hi, mine's about 6 months and my strap  also started to wrinkle so I guess it's a normal wear.




Thanks for replying. Did you use your bag frequently? Any advise for making the leather smooth again ?


----------



## bagidiotic

Chanel_82 said:


> Hi I got a navy herbag with dark brown leather. I got this bag few mths back but only start to use this 2 days. Will like to check if the herbag leather suppose to be smooth type? I notice some winkled / dry on some parts of the long strap, I wonder if this is normal ? Attached the photo hereby, can herbag owners advise if this is normal for the hunter leather.
> View attachment 2968394



Normal for leather 
If too dry maybe some leather creme?


----------



## Chanel_82

bagidiotic said:


> Normal for leather
> If too dry maybe some leather creme?




Thanks for replying.. Maybe too dry, I actually just start using after purchasing for it for like 4 months. Any creme recommended for this type of leather ?

* I so in love with my herbag, hope she can maintain herself well


----------



## tea4two

Chanel_82 said:


> Thanks for replying.. Maybe too dry, I actually just start using after purchasing for it for like 4 months. Any creme recommended for this type of leather ?
> 
> * I so in love with my herbag, hope she can maintain herself well




Try Meltonian Cream in neutral; it's gentle enough for lambskin bags such as Chanel classic flaps as well as for Hermes box leather bags. The trick is to maintain a regimen of this a couple times every season; (at least that's what I try to do!) that way it is properly maintained and your bag will last forever. HTH!


----------



## myangrqzmom

@Chanel_82. I don't wear it a lot. Maybe 3-7 month, depending on my outfit. I'm fr Hawaii and lately the weather's been kind of whack (sunny, rainy, humid, voggy  fr the volcano). I do wipe some leather creme on it every now and then fr a shoe repair shop. It's called "Boot & Shoe Care by Cadillac". I've been using it for all my leather bags and it does its job. The owner recommended it as he uses it on his refurb jobs for his customers. Btw, I have the same exact bag-color and I too love my Herbag.


----------



## Chanel_82

myangrqzmom said:


> @Chanel_82. I don't wear it a lot. Maybe 3-7 month, depending on my outfit. I'm fr Hawaii and lately the weather's been kind of whack (sunny, rainy, humid, voggy  fr the volcano). I do wipe some leather creme on it every now and then fr a shoe repair shop. It's called "Boot & Shoe Care by Cadillac". I've been using it for all my leather bags and it does its job. The owner recommended it as he uses it on his refurb jobs for his customers. Btw, I have the same exact bag-color and I too love my Herbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974980




Thanks for sharing, Yea bag twins 
Really love my herbag combination, especially I have 2 naughty boys, less worry of dirty the bag.  I hope I can find similar cream in Singapore.


----------



## Mcha0523

I had the same question and i found it!!
Back side of the bag flip the upper leather then at the corner the stamp is.


----------



## melodieksa

Hello ladies !
I have two beautiful Herbags, and one in brown with gold hardware that i absolutely want to wear this summer but... I have lost the stoppers... this is the end part of the metal tube. 
So i'm looking for a silver one and a gold one...
please help


----------



## Elaine_

What can be recommended to use oN hermes leather when it starts to wrinkle a bit??  something that can be found easily ..


----------



## LaChocolat

Just scored a vintage Herbag on eBay after authenticating it here.  I will post pics when I get it. It's a natural top with black and off-white bottoms. 

I'm hoping the items are as described. It's allegedly in fairly clean condition and comes with strap, booklet, box, sleeper, keys, lock and clochette. The biggest negative was a deep smile mark from the lock and I'm hoping it can be removed. Has anyone had success with that?

It's more expensive than I wanted to pay, but it met all my check marks: two different colours, both PM size and no backpack option. Plus even when I eventually buy a few Kellys, as the mom of a 21 month old I'll still have room for Herbags in my purse rotation for quite some time. 

Now on the hunt for a black top with same criteria


----------



## Hermazed

Does the Hunter leather flap soften in time or does it stay that hard? I still haven't used my Sakura pink herbag yet as I'm still fiddling with getting in and out of the bag and also unsure how to maintain the light coloured toile body. Suggestions would be much appreciated thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

I got it today! One week shipping from Japan not bad. It's actually in better condition than described. For the lighter bag there's no visible stains and from what I've seen online a lot of those bags get really beaten up. The only down side is that I wanted to turn the bags inside out (to make it more "sellier" and also give me a pocket on the outside). For the lighter bag I cant do it because it's oddly pristine on the outside but dark on the inside so the colour is off. I will turn the black bag inside out. 

Does anyone have any ideas for the smile mark?  From what I've found I can take a pink eraser to try to remove. I'm jut scared to do it and screw up. Maybe I'll just leave it. It's barely noticeable if I leave the lock on. 

This is the PM size and it's kinda big but I think it would be useful for rolling around town with the kiddy. I'm excited because although expensive (cost me 1100 CAD including customs) it has everything. So I actually have an orange box (I've a thing for boxes) and dust bag. 

I will post model pics later. Special thank you to bababebi who authenticated for me. I love this forum!


----------



## Cappico

Is there any stamp on herbag??? If yes where is it?


----------



## tea4two

Cappico said:


> Is there any stamp on herbag??? If yes where is it?




The stamp is in a rather hard to find area: on the back of the Herbag, if you flip up one corner, it's stamped underneath. HTH


----------



## Charlotta

Is it true that Herbag will be no longer available? My SA said that they have received the final delivery of this bag, and they do not expect to have it more.. I am a little suspicious about this... Perhaps she just didn´t want me to get one :/


----------



## bagidiotic

Charlotta said:


> Is it true that Herbag will be no longer available? My SA said that they have received the final delivery of this bag, and they do not expect to have it more.. I am a little suspicious about this... Perhaps she just didn´t want me to get one :/



Very unlikely  discontinued 
Esp size31 is so popular 
Maybe  you  can find out from other  stores
So far my sa mention  nothing  i was there to collect  my constance  3 days ago


----------



## Charlotta

bagidiotic said:


> Very unlikely  discontinued
> Esp size31 is so popular
> Maybe  you  can find out from other  stores
> So far my sa mention  nothing  i was there to collect  my constance  3 days ago



Yeah I should try again. Perhaps I have also understood something incorrectly, because I tried to speak their language, which is not very fluent for me.


----------



## Jeklins

My new-to-me Herbag pm in black & ebene. Loving it to bits and pieces! The only thing that bothers me is a smile mark on the back lock area. Is this normal thou? Does putting the lock on caused this kind of mark? Thanksss &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## LaChocolat

Jeklins said:


> My new-to-me Herbag pm in black & ebene. Loving it to bits and pieces! The only thing that bothers me is a smile mark on the back lock area. Is this normal thou? Does putting the lock on caused this kind of mark? Thanksss &#128512;&#128512;



It's gorgeous, congrats!  I have a vintage one with the natural coloured top and it too has a smile mark. It indeed is caused by leaving the lock on. From what I gather it's the weight of the lock plus the swinging motion that rubs the leather away and causes an indent and/or discolouration.   This can happen on any purse if you leave the lock "in position".


----------



## Jeklins

LaChocolat said:


> It's gorgeous, congrats!  I have a vintage one with the natural coloured top and it too has a smile mark. It indeed is caused by leaving the lock on. From what I gather it's the weight of the lock plus the swinging motion that rubs the leather away and causes an indent and/or discolouration.   This can happen on any purse if you leave the lock "in position".




Thankss!  yea I think I should not placed the lock on to avoid bigger smile mark


----------



## cheezebuns

Hi I am about to purchase my first Hermes bag. Is a Herbag stamp D. Can someone pls tell me how to authenticate it? Thanks


----------



## Kathrin 96

Charlotta said:


> Is it true that Herbag will be no longer available? My SA said that they have received the final delivery of this bag, and they do not expect to have it more.. I am a little suspicious about this... Perhaps she just didn´t want me to get one :/



Perhaps she ment, that the Herbag-Herbag isn't available any more, but the Herbag zip is. Till yesterday a violet one showed up under germany.hermes. Sadly I didn't take her- want to have one too.


----------



## Charlotta

Kathrin 96 said:


> Perhaps she ment, that the Herbag-Herbag isn't available any more, but the Herbag zip is. Till yesterday a violet one showed up under germany.hermes. Sadly I didn't take her- want to have one too.



Yes that could be the case, thank you.
Oh, is the bag still available? I think not, I was not able to find it.. Do you remember how much it was?


----------



## mistikat

cheezebuns said:


> Hi I am about to purchase my first Hermes bag. Is a Herbag stamp D. Can someone pls tell me how to authenticate it? Thanks



Welcome; if the bag is available online and still for sale, you may post it in the bag authentication thread. Please read the first post in that thread for the posting guidelines.

If the bag is not for sale online, please research a paid authentication service.


----------



## Kathrin 96

Charlotta said:


> Yes that could be the case, thank you.
> Oh, is the bag still available? I think not, I was not able to find it.. Do you remember how much it was?




Nooo it is gone. It was 1.770 Euros and I had a big fight with my inner shopping devil


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jeklins said:


> My new-to-me Herbag pm in black & ebene. Loving it to bits and pieces! The only thing that bothers me is a smile mark on the back lock area. Is this normal thou? Does putting the lock on caused this kind of mark? Thanksss &#128512;&#128512;


Great color combo and looks real good. Congrats


----------



## LVsister

Charlotta said:


> Yes that could be the case, thank you.
> Oh, is the bag still available? I think not, I was not able to find it.. Do you remember how much it was?



There is a natural Brown Herbag zip Pm on their site for 1630. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Charlotta

LVsister said:


> There is a natural Brown Herbag zip Pm on their site for 1630. Good luck deciding!



Oh no I must have missed it again, because I am not able to find it...


----------



## susiequeued

So happy to join the Herbag club!  

I have fallen head over heels in love with this design!!! Since I live in Hong Kong and no store here seems to carry it and I am not planning to travel soon, I was looking online and found this more "classic" model from YC!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-30cm-natural-toile-canvas-and-vache-calfskin-leather-2-in-1-herbag-pm-bag.html

I am so happy to have found this natural/black combo and it looks like it's in a very good condition as well. 

I find the older design more to my taste as it has a slouchy, more casual feel than the newer model which has very crisp lines.


----------



## LaChocolat

susiequeued said:


> So happy to join the Herbag club!
> 
> I have fallen head over heels in love with this design!!! Since I live in Hong Kong and no store here seems to carry it and I am not planning to travel soon, I was looking online and found this more "classic" model from YC!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-30cm-natural-toile-canvas-and-vache-calfskin-leather-2-in-1-herbag-pm-bag.html
> 
> I am so happy to have found this natural/black combo and it looks like it's in a very good condition as well.
> 
> I find the older design more to my taste as it has a slouchy, more casual feel than the newer model which has very crisp lines.



Congrats!  Make sure you share modelling shots.  This is the exact one I have and I love it.  It's funny you mention the lines because I love the crisp lines of the newer model.  So for my black one (which was clean inside and out) I actually reverse it to get the sharp lines and it also gives me an outside pocket.  My natural one is clean on the outside but discoloured on the inside so I have to leave it as is even though I wanted to flip it.


----------



## susiequeued

LaChocolat said:


> Congrats!  Make sure you share modelling shots.  This is the exact one I have and I love it.  It's funny you mention the lines because I love the crisp lines of the newer model.  So for my black one (which was clean inside and out) I actually reverse it to get the sharp lines and it also gives me an outside pocket.  My natural one is clean on the outside but discoloured on the inside so I have to leave it as is even though I wanted to flip it.



Thank you.  I will!

I think many people share your preference because I read about others turning their bags inside out to get the pocket and crisp lines from here and also some blogs, too. I thought that is probably why Hermes renewed the design as such. 

Once mine arrives, I will try experimenting as well. Who knows, maybe I will change my mind.


----------



## mischka

Hi, got my first ever H today.. A Herbag 31 in Rubis! Was wondering if there are any conditioning or care regimen I should use for the leather part? Leather seems hardy but easy to scratch.. Any tips?


----------



## susiequeued

mischka said:


> Hi, got my first ever H today.. A Herbag 31 in Rubis! Was wondering if there are any conditioning or care regimen I should use for the leather part? Leather seems hardy but easy to scratch.. Any tips?



That's awesome! I am waiting for mine. I would love to see a modeling shot  I searched for "vache hunter" and "Herbag" on this thread and found many helpful tips. Hth 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-vintage-bag-nightmares-and-hermes-leather-care-295160.html


----------



## LaChocolat

mischka said:


> Hi, got my first ever H today.. A Herbag 31 in Rubis! Was wondering if there are any conditioning or care regimen I should use for the leather part? Leather seems hardy but easy to scratch.. Any tips?



Congrats!  That's a pretty colour. I second browsing docride's thread. It's probbaly a lot easier to condition and maintain when it's new. Modeling shots when you get it!


----------



## LaChocolat

susiequeued said:


> Thank you.  I will!
> 
> I think many people share your preference because I read about others turning their bags inside out to get the pocket and crisp lines from here and also some blogs, too. I thought that is probably why Hermes renewed the design as such.
> 
> Once mine arrives, I will try experimenting as well. Who knows, maybe I will change my mind.



After getting frustrated yesterday with not having an outer pocket on the lighter one (I was out and about with my toddler all day ... No fun), I left the light one to soak in soapy water today for about five hours. Good news: most of the discolouration lifted and I will now be able to wear that colour "sellier" as well. Yeah!


----------



## mashedpotato

mischka said:


> Hi, got my first ever H today.. A Herbag 31 in Rubis! Was wondering if there are any conditioning or care regimen I should use for the leather part? Leather seems hardy but easy to scratch.. Any tips?


Try to google search, it might be helpful.


----------



## susiequeued

LaChocolat said:


> After getting frustrated yesterday with not having an outer pocket on the lighter one (I was out and about with my toddler all day ... No fun), I left the light one to soak in soapy water today for about five hours. Good news: most of the discolouration lifted and I will now be able to wear that colour "sellier" as well. Yeah!


That is wonderful news!! Would you mind sharing what product you used to wash the toile? 

I am wondering if I should do anything to weather/stainproof the toile parts. I do have a random leather protector spray and wonder if it will work for the canvas as well. 

Another thing, I ordered a twilly from the H website "just in case". Gorgeous shades of royal blue, cerulean and violet.  I'm smitten! I hope my order doesn't get cancelled because I heard that happens often


----------



## LaChocolat

susiequeued said:


> That is wonderful news!! Would you mind sharing what product you used to wash the toile?
> 
> I am wondering if I should do anything to weather/stainproof the toile parts. I do have a random leather protector spray and wonder if it will work for the canvas as well.
> 
> Another thing, I ordered a twilly from the H website "just in case". Gorgeous shades of royal blue, cerulean and violet.  I'm smitten! I hope my order doesn't get cancelled because I heard that happens often



 You're going to laugh ... Just plain old Tide. I have sensitive skin so I wash all my family's clothes in baby detergent but my MIL had some laying around so I just used it. I suppose I could have used the gentler stuff as well. 

The only thing I noticed was that my inside was noticeably yellower than the outside. I'm ok with that as long as the colour is even all around.   

The black toile is different (you'll see when you get yours) and less rugged so I don't want to try it on that. I also don't want it to fade. 

As for water proofing I'm not sure, but I've been caught in a light rain and also splashed a bit of coffee on the light toile and both just wiped away no problem. I'm having more issues with the natural leather top (I think I let a water stain set in and light dirt).  I'm waiting for mom to bring some docride reccommended items for me from the US next month so hopefully I can remedy it. 

Oh congrats on the twilly!  H addiction is real and is a very slippery slope. Can't wait to see your purse dressed up.


----------



## susiequeued

LaChocolat said:


> You're going to laugh ... Just plain old Tide. I have sensitive skin so I wash all my family's clothes in baby detergent but my MIL had some laying around so I just used it. I suppose I could have used the gentler stuff as well.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was that my inside was noticeably yellower than the outside. I'm ok with that as long as the colour is even all around.
> 
> The black toile is different (you'll see when you get yours) and less rugged so I don't want to try it on that. I also don't want it to fade.
> 
> As for water proofing I'm not sure, but I've been caught in a light rain and also splashed a bit of coffee on the light toile and both just wiped away no problem. I'm having more issues with the natural leather top (I think I let a water stain set in and light dirt).  I'm waiting for mom to bring some docride reccommended items for me from the US next month so hopefully I can remedy it.
> 
> Oh congrats on the twilly!  H addiction is real and is a very slippery slope. Can't wait to see your purse dressed up.


I didn't laugh I promise! I'm just eager to learn  It's really good to know that the common laundry detergent works well with the toile. I did hear it's like fire hose material but didn't know it was already quite resistant to stains. Very happy to hear that! 

I completely agree with you about the black one although I suppose dying it shouldn't be too difficult once it fades (or at least easier than dealing with leather). 

Thanks! I got an email from H asking to verify my billing information so I got on the phone with them and now it's on its way! I am also outside of US (in Hong Kong) and my friend will post me the docride approved leather care items, too, along with the twilly. It will take some time to reach me but I will definitely keep you posted  H addiction is scary, btw! I can really feel myself really getting sucked in...... hahahahttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sugarpop

I have a jypsiere and it is honestly a pain to Open and close.  Was wondering if the lock of the herbag is similar?


----------



## AdoreHermes

mischka said:


> Hi, got my first ever H today.. A Herbag 31 in Rubis! Was wondering if there are any conditioning or care regimen I should use for the leather part? Leather seems hardy but easy to scratch.. Any tips?


 


yes, the leather flap does scratch so easily. especially if you have long nails. 
But buffing it up will hide most of the scratches. 
Also, if your leather is lighter color, then rain drops will cause little 'dark spots' too. 
so, when it rains, maybe keep it at home.


----------



## LaChocolat

Do you ladies with darker coloured Herbags wear it in the fall and winter?  I'm on the hunt for a well maintained all black vintage one but maybe it's pointless considering in two months  it will be autumn.&#128549;


----------



## myangrqzmom

LaChocolat said:


> Do you ladies with darker coloured Herbags wear it in the fall and winter?  I'm on the hunt for a well maintained all black vintage one but maybe it's pointless considering in two months  it will be autumn.[emoji26]




Hi...I have a navy/dark chocolate leather and I use mines all year long with my dark colored clothes.


----------



## myangrqzmom

I have a navy canvas with dark chocolate like leather and I wear it all year round with dark colored outfits.


----------



## LaChocolat

myangrqzmom said:


> Hi...I have a navy/dark chocolate leather and I use mines all year long with my dark colored clothes.


Great, thanks a lot for your response.  I will definitely get a black handled one then becuae it will open up four combos for me with the all black a year round option.


----------



## myangrqzmom




----------



## immacupcake

Hi ladies w vintage herbags im really hoping you can help! I have a herbag PM from 1998 (B date stamp) that came with two beige interchangeable pouches and tan leather. I really wanted a black pouch so i bought an extra black pouch from a reputable seller on ebay. This black pouch had the inner pocket so does anyone know what year it could have been from ?? I know its not the newest herbag zips.. Anyways, when i got it, it did not line up exactly with the leather top of my original herbag.  Did hermes change the distance in the holes for the newer canvas pouches? Im so dissapointed, i thought all vintage herbags were compatible!  Does anyone know??  from my picture you can see that the holes for the top handle are closer together on the leather than the holes on the canvas pouch.  Hoping someone can help.. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LaChocolat

immacupcake said:


> Hi ladies w vintage herbags im really hoping you can help! I have a herbag PM from 1998 (B date stamp) that came with two beige interchangeable pouches and tan leather. I really wanted a black pouch so i bought an extra black pouch from a reputable seller on ebay. This black pouch had the inner pocket so does anyone know what year it could have been from ?? I know its not the newest herbag zips.. Anyways, when i got it, it did not line up exactly with the leather top of my original herbag.  Did hermes change the distance in the holes for the newer canvas pouches? Im so dissapointed, i thought all vintage herbags were compatible!  Does anyone know??  from my picture you can see that the holes for the top handle are closer together on the leather than the holes on the canvas pouch.  Hoping someone can help.. Thanks in advance!!



I'm not understanding the issue. Can you explain a bit more?  I'm looking to get one more Herbag to interchange as well (I have black and beige bottoms with tan top and I'd like a black top as well) but your issue is giving me pause. Is it that the straps are closer together so that it's rubbing as it's looped through the hole?  Can you still use it like that?  Also can you clarify if your original one is the backpack style?  The one with pockets is not backpack style.


----------



## ladysarah

LaChocolat said:


> Do you ladies with darker coloured Herbags wear it in the fall and winter?  I'm on the hunt for a well maintained all black vintage one but maybe it's pointless considering in two months  it will be autumn.&#128549;


I have the all black vintage one and mostly use it in winter as its so good withstanding rain, snow etc. it's a great bag, it was my introduction to Hermes and the shape is like a Kelly which I really love


----------



## LaChocolat

ladysarah said:


> I have the all black vintage one and mostly use it in winter as its so good withstanding rain, snow etc. it's a great bag, it was my introduction to Hermes and the shape is like a Kelly which I really love



Thanks so much lasysarah. I appreciate your response.  I also really adore the Kelly.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

myangrqzmom said:


> View attachment 3085357


Casual chic!


----------



## LaChocolat

myangrqzmom said:


> View attachment 3085357



You look so nice.  You should post more in the in action thread!


----------



## Keren16

I have a newer Herbag and would like a vintage one.  To me there is a difference & I like the look of the older.  Not better, necessarily, more relaxed, more self confident [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> You look so nice.  You should post more in the in action thread!




I agree with LaChocolat!
Nice[emoji2]


----------



## susiequeued

myangrqzmom said:


> View attachment 3085357


Lovely action shot! 

It's so humid where I live (with random tropical showers) so I am waiting for the leather treatment supplies to arrive before I take mine out. It should arrive by this Friday so I can treat her over the weekend and maybe post my own action shot next week. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> I have a newer Herbag and would like a vintage one.  To me there is a difference & I like the look of the older.  Not better, necessarily, more relaxed, more self confident [emoji4]



You should get it Keren16. Just authenticate it first here and look for one in better condition. 

I'm not having as good luck finding a black top one in great condition (that's not over 1K) so I think it's a sign from H heaven that I should divert those funds into my Kelly savings account.  I'll just use my C jumbo to get me through the winter.


----------



## LaChocolat

susiequeued said:


> Lovely action shot!
> 
> It's so humid where I live (with random tropical showers) so I am waiting for the leather treatment supplies to arrive before I take mine out. It should arrive by this Friday so I can treat her over the weekend and maybe post my own action shot next week. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats.  Can't wait to see and be sure to post in in action too!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> You should get it Keren16. Just authenticate it first here and look for one in better condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having as good luck finding a black top one in great condition (that's not over 1K) so I think it's a sign from H heaven that I should divert those funds into my Kelly savings account.  I'll just use my C jumbo to get me through the winter.




Chanel jumbo's are nice bags!  If you're like me, fixated on H now & everything else can't compare.  You have a beautiful Herbag.  Enjoy 
And save for the Kelly!


----------



## immacupcake

LaChocolat said:


> I'm not understanding the issue. Can you explain a bit more?  I'm looking to get one more Herbag to interchange as well (I have black and beige bottoms with tan top and I'd like a black top as well) but your issue is giving me pause. Is it that the straps are closer together so that it's rubbing as it's looped through the hole?  Can you still use it like that?  Also can you clarify if your original one is the backpack style?  The one with pockets is not backpack style.





So sorry didnt respond sooner! How do i get email alerts? I randomly checked this thread again and saw your response. Anyways - to answer your questions.

My original herbag w tan top, and 2 beige bottoms is the backpack style. Both bottoms have the two slits on the corners for the backpack straps.  The extra black pouch (with inner pocket) that I bought cannot be worn backpack style.  The black bottom fits my tan top, but the handle does not line up very well.  You can still use it but the top handle is rubbing.  The black bottom also came with a shoulder strap and the strap (with metal rivets) does not fit my original herbag's metal rod if that makes sense. The backpack style metal rod is thicker i guess than the other herbag that has the inner pocket. I hope all of this makes sense. I will add more pictures to hopefully help explain what i mean.


----------



## LaChocolat

immacupcake said:


> So sorry didnt respond sooner! How do i get email alerts? I randomly checked this thread again and saw your response. Anyways - to answer your questions.
> 
> My original herbag w tan top, and 2 beige bottoms is the backpack style. Both bottoms have the two slits on the corners for the backpack straps.  The extra black pouch (with inner pocket) that I bought cannot be worn backpack style.  The black bottom fits my tan top, but the handle does not line up very well.  You can still use it but the top handle is rubbing.  The black bottom also came with a shoulder strap and the strap (with metal rivets) does not fit my original herbag's metal rod if that makes sense. The backpack style metal rod is thicker i guess than the other herbag that has the inner pocket. I hope all of this makes sense. I will add more pictures to hopefully help explain what i mean.



Yeah I think I know exactly what you mean. So what I think is that the non-backpack styles are probably compatible with each other but not with the backpack style, and vice versa.  I'm sorry you experienced this. But I thank you for sharing your story since I was going to do the same. What I suggest is you hold on to your new bottom and maybe buy a non backpack Herbag on the cheap. The cheaper ones usually have cruddy bottoms but you can chuck those and just use the leather. If that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> Chanel jumbo's are nice bags!  If you're like me, fixated on H now & everything else can't compare.  You have a beautiful Herbag.  Enjoy
> And save for the Kelly!



Yes. I literally go to sleep and wake up thinking about H. It's like my new lover or something ... except DH knows all about it, lol!! (I'm such a dork, eh?)

Anyway I do still love my jumbo so it's going to have to do. And by next spring I will have a black Kelly so I won't be wanting an all black Herbag so much. I've decided I'm putting away my herbag at the end of October to give the unfinished leather and canvas/toile bottoms a break. (I think the beige one is toile and the black one is canvas. I've been using the terms interchangeably).


----------



## ladysarah

LaChocolat said:


> Yes. I literally go to sleep and wake up thinking about H. It's like my new lover or something ... except DH knows all about it, lol!! (I'm such a dork, eh?)
> 
> Anyway I do still love my jumbo so it's going to have to do. And by next spring I will have a black Kelly so I won't be wanting an all black Herbag so much. I've decided I'm putting away my herbag at the end of October to give the unfinished leather and canvas/toile bottoms a break. (I think the beige one is toile and the black one is canvas. I've been using the terms interchangeably).



Oh - could you post some photos?


----------



## LaChocolat

ladysarah said:


> Oh - could you post some photos?



Hi ladysarah  ... Of my Herbag?  Here is my set.  And I try to post weekly in the in action thread. I  it but cannot wait for a Kelly!  (Wow, I just realized how much I "use" my purse, it's now much more used looking, lol.)


----------



## immacupcake

Ok here are the pictures... I put my beige bottom (backpack style) next to the black bottom (non-backpack style) next to each other so you can see that where the handle goes, does not line up and has a different amount of space between the top handle.  I looks like its 1cm wider on each side on the black bottom.  Also I attached some pictures of the bag closed, as you can see it works fine, but its not the best fit for the top handle.  I also learned something new by doing a youtube search on herbags, I flipped the black bottom inside out so now my inside pocket is now and OUTSIDE pocket and is great for spare change, my cellphone and keys.   I also used one of the backpack straps and looped it to make a shoulder strap! I love how the herbag is so versatile. just thought I'd share   And thanks for the tip on getting another vintage herbag top in the non-backpack style for my black bottom.  I DO want the top in black leather!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

immacupcake said:


> Ok here are the pictures... I put my beige bottom (backpack style) next to the black bottom (non-backpack style) next to each other so you can see that where the handle goes, does not line up and has a different amount of space between the top handle.  I looks like its 1cm wider on each side on the black bottom.  Also I attached some pictures of the bag closed, as you can see it works fine, but its not the best fit for the top handle.  I also learned something new by doing a youtube search on herbags, I flipped the black bottom inside out so now my inside pocket is now and OUTSIDE pocket and is great for spare change, my cellphone and keys.   I also used one of the backpack straps and looped it to make a shoulder strap! I love how the herbag is so versatile. just thought I'd share   And thanks for the tip on getting another vintage herbag top in the non-backpack style for my black bottom.  I DO want the top in black leather!


Nice!


----------



## LaChocolat

immacupcake said:


> Ok here are the pictures... I put my beige bottom (backpack style) next to the black bottom (non-backpack style) next to each other so you can see that where the handle goes, does not line up and has a different amount of space between the top handle.  I looks like its 1cm wider on each side on the black bottom.  Also I attached some pictures of the bag closed, as you can see it works fine, but its not the best fit for the top handle.  I also learned something new by doing a youtube search on herbags, I flipped the black bottom inside out so now my inside pocket is now and OUTSIDE pocket and is great for spare change, my cellphone and keys.   I also used one of the backpack straps and looped it to make a shoulder strap! I love how the herbag is so versatile. just thought I'd share   And thanks for the tip on getting another vintage herbag top in the non-backpack style for my black bottom.  I DO want the top in black leather!



Thanks this is very helpful.  It looks very nice.  I think you're like me, you want a black top and then you can have four colour combos.  The black with beige toile combo is particularly stunning!   

If you see from my photos I flip my black one and it's perfect, much more convenient, and gives you those nice sharp lines.  I tried to flip the beige one but it is very dark on the inside.  Even though I cleaned it to almost perfect condition by soaking it in soapy water for a few hours and I was almost ready to flip the beige, I didn't like the much darker look after all.  

Anyway, so even though I really, really want a black top I think I will wait until I find a proper one --  I was initially was going to get a backpack black set to use with my existing bottoms. But I am going to hold off and divert those funds to my Kelly savings to hopefully obtain that in spring 2016.  I will look for a proper black one for next summer.


----------



## immacupcake

Yes i need a black top and black bottoms in the back pack style so i can interchange them.. Although if i knew about the difference before i bought my herbag i would have just stuck with the non-backpack style bc its more my style with the shoulder strap and it can be used flipped inside out with the pocket!  Now im stuck with a non-pack style black bottom and shoulder strap that doenst even fit my tan top. Ugh.  

This forum has been tremendously helpful though so I thank you all for your posts! I looove my herbag and use her daily. Even though it is hard to get in/out of it, i just like carrying her around!


----------



## callie911

Hermazed said:


> Does the Hunter leather flap soften in time or does it stay that hard? I still haven't used my Sakura pink herbag yet as I'm still fiddling with getting in and out of the bag and also unsure how to maintain the light coloured toile body. Suggestions would be much appreciated thank you!


Have you started using your Rose Sakura yet?

Any one with light colored Herbag Zip? How do you treat minor stains?


----------



## susiequeued

My modeling shot! Sorry about the lighting in the lift... I love the combination of the vivid blue twilly and the bag! It really is perfect for the summer  It goes even better with a t-shirt and shorts!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LOUKPEACH

susiequeued said:


> My modeling shot! Sorry about the lighting in the lift... I love the combination of the vivid blue twilly and the bag! It really is perfect for the summer  It goes even better with a t-shirt and shorts!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Cool!


----------



## Siso

Hello. I am new around here but would love some opinions and guidance on a newly acquired herbag. I hope this is the right spot as everyone seems so knowledgeable and helpful. 

As an avid thrift shopper, I love finding unique quality pieces and was thrilled when i found a navy herbag. I have attached photos and to say the least the bag is in rough condition. My question is double: 

1) Can fading and discoloration be fixed by the H spa?
2) Does the cost of such repairs make sense given the price of buying a well loved and cared for h secondhand elsewhere?

I'd love to bring this bag back to life but am struggling with wether or not it would make sense. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you all in advance.


----------



## LaChocolat

Siso said:


> Hello. I am new around here but would love some opinions and guidance on a newly acquired herbag. I hope this is the right spot as everyone seems so knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> As an avid thrift shopper, I love finding unique quality pieces and was thrilled when i found a navy herbag. I have attached photos and to say the least the bag is in rough condition. My question is double:
> 
> 1) Can fading and discoloration be fixed by the H spa?
> 2) Does the cost of such repairs make sense given the price of buying a well loved and cared for h secondhand elsewhere?
> 
> I'd love to bring this bag back to life but am struggling with wether or not it would make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094386
> 
> View attachment 3094395
> View attachment 3094398
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



You should post in docride's vintage nightmares thread. She's awesome and might be able to give you some self-help tactics rather than going to H spa. Good luck!


----------



## Siso

It seems the vintage nightmare thread is closed? Perhaps there is a different thread that would be pertinent?


----------



## mistikat

Siso said:


> It seems the vintage nightmare thread is closed? Perhaps there is a different thread that would be pertinent?


 
There is a current active thread. The old one was closed due to length.


----------



## Keren16

mistikat said:


> There is a current active thread. The old one was closed due to length.




Hi Mistikat.  Could you please provide the link to the active one?  I can't seem to find it .  Thank you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LaChocolat said:


> You should post in docride's vintage nightmares thread. She's awesome and might be able to give you some self-help tactics rather than going to H spa. Good luck!



+1


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> Hi Mistikat.  Could you please provide the link to the active one?  I can't seem to find it .  Thank you



Here you go Siso and Keren16 ~ 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-vintage-bag-nightmares-and-hermes-leather-care-917933.html


----------



## Siso

Thank you! Posted and hopefully will get some suggestions from doc.


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Here you go Siso and Keren16 ~
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ightmares-and-hermes-leather-care-917933.html




Thanks LaChocolat.  I keep getting the closed thread topic/post.  Isn't there a new active thread?


----------



## mistikat

Keren16 said:


> Thanks LaChocolat.  I keep getting the closed thread topic/post.  Isn't there a new active thread?


 
The thread LaChocolat posted is the active thread.


----------



## Keren16

mistikat said:


> The thread LaChocolat posted is the active thread.




Thank you Mistikat & LsChocolat. I was able to access this thread.


----------



## myangrqzmom

LaChocolat said:


> You look so nice.  You should post more in the in action thread!




Thank you! I haven't used her for a few months now, we'd been having messed up weather here in Honolulu. It's been really muggy and the rains been unpredictable. I don't want rain spots to get on the leather parts. I miss her though hahaha


----------



## MJconfessions

Hi everyone. I'm looking to purchase a herbag and it would be my first Hermes bag purchase.. Are they hard to come by? Should I be added to a list or???


----------



## Ang12

MJconfessions said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to purchase a herbag and it would be my first Hermes bag purchase.. Are they hard to come by? Should I be added to a list or???


Hi Herbag lovers,

I just bought a rouge Herbag from the Hermes website. I snatched it up even though I am not sure about the colour as I don't know what it would really be like until I pick it up in store and see it in person. I know I really love the Sakura pink, purple and magenta colour Herbags but not sure about the rouge. My question is should I return it if I'm not crazy about the colour and wait for the color I really want? On the other hand, the Her bags are hard to come by so if I return it I do not know when I will be able to come across another one. Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Maryanne007

MJconfessions said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to purchase a herbag and it would be my first Hermes bag purchase.. Are they hard to come by? Should I be added to a list or???


My husband just bought me the herbag zip in 39 and the sales associate (in the NYC location) confirmed that they are now discontinued, so I think they are hard to find!

I love it, there are still two at the Wall Street location if you want to call, but they are no longer online either.


----------



## Ang12

Maryanne007 said:


> My husband just bought me the herbag zip in 39 and the sales associate (in the NYC location) confirmed that they are now discontinued, so I think they are hard to find!
> 
> I love it, there are still two at the Wall Street location if you want to call, but they are no longer online either.


Do you mean all Herbag zip sizes are being discontinued or just the size 39 you bought? I got a rouge one in size 31 from online but I am not sure if I will keep it. However if it is being discontinued then i would be more likely to keep it even if the color was not my first choice.


----------



## Maryanne007

Ang12 said:


> Do you mean all Herbag zip sizes are being discontinued or just the size 39 you bought? I got a rouge one in size 31 from online but I am not sure if I will keep it. However if it is being discontinued then i would be more likely to keep it even if the color was not my first choice.



They said all her bags are now going to be discontinued!


----------



## Hanoodals

I have a hermes herbag beige and canvas brown although i have it with gold hardware. Is it possible, does it come in gold hardware??


----------



## Ang12

Maryanne007 said:


> They said all her bags are now going to be discontinued!


Really?! Did they tell you why? I guess it's worldwide and not just in the US? Oh you were saying in your post the wall at Hermes has a couple her bags left. Do you know which colors? Thanks maryanne007!


----------



## Maryanne007

Ang12 said:


> Really?! Did they tell you why? I guess it's worldwide and not just in the US? Oh you were saying in your post the wall at Hermes has a couple her bags left. Do you know which colors? Thanks maryanne007!



They didn't say why but they have the 31 in taupe and a 39 in red and orange.  This was as of this past Wednesday.  Give them a call!


----------



## bagidiotic

Maryanne007 said:


> They said all her bags are now going to be discontinued!



This is shocking  news
Herbag are  popular  
Usually  a  h beginner  bag


----------



## LaChocolat

bagidiotic said:


> This is shocking  news
> Herbag are  popular
> Usually  a  h beginner  bag



That's likely the reason why ... It's a tug of war with luxury companies with having some entry level items but not too many/not for too long.  But the Herbag has come and gone before, so maybe it will reappear.  Hope this is not too far off topic ...


----------



## dooneybaby

bagidiotic said:


> This is shocking  news
> Herbag are  popular
> Usually  a  h beginner  bag


I have a 31 Herbag in Prune. It's cute, but I just don't think it's practical. There's not much room inside and the leather scratches easily, and it's not easy to open and close. Definitely more importance was placed on form rather than function.


----------



## Luksus

Anyone know the price of a new Herbag Zip PM? I'm looking in the used market but want to know what one straight from the store would cost


----------



## bakeacookie

luksus said:


> anyone know the price of a new herbag zip pm? I'm looking in the used market but want to know what one straight from the store would cost




$2550 usd


----------



## Hermeslovernow

Hi hi.. does anyone know how do I clean off soya bean stain? Just accidentally spilled the drink and now my chocolate/brown herbag has a big stain... Please help...&#128557;


----------



## lovexchanel

Hermeslovernow said:


> Hi hi.. does anyone know how do I clean off soya bean stain? Just accidentally spilled the drink and now my chocolate/brown herbag has a big stain... Please help...&#128557;


i heard amodex cleaner works well  HTH


----------



## Hermeslovernow

lovexchanel said:


> i heard amodex cleaner works well  HTH




Ok thanks dear. I will try to find out what that is first


----------



## bakeacookie

Has it been confirmed if the Herbag will be discontinued?


----------



## kadelle

Hello everyone!
I come from the Louis Vuitton corner and never dreamed about owning a Hermes because the only models I knew were the Birkin & the Kelly which as far as I know ramge from 4000 to 30000 haha!

But I found out about the herbag recently and not only do i LOVE the way it looks but it is also more affordable to me!

What do you Hermes lovers think of the herbag? Get it? Or save up for a more high quality one? Not saying that the herbag is below perfect quality though! It looks stunning and the craftsmanship is wonderful. The lower price segment just made me wonder how thre herbag stands in the Hermes community? 

Thanks for any opinions! x


----------



## lulilu

If you do a search, there may be a thread on it.  I think a bunch of people have them, with the comment that they are a bit difficult to get into.


----------



## kadelle

lulilu said:


> If you do a search, there may be a thread on it.  I think a bunch of people have them, with the comment that they are a bit difficult to get into.


ok thanks for the info! )


----------



## kadelle

Hello everyone, idk whether this is the right thread for my question but here it goes:
Does Hermes sell herbag-_bodies_ seperately? To exchange for the onesyou already have if you feel like getting more colors for example. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagidiotic

kadelle said:


> Hello everyone, idk whether this is the right thread for my question but here it goes:
> Does Hermes sell herbag-_bodies_ seperately? To exchange for the onesyou already have if you feel like getting more colors for example.
> Thanks in advance!



You may up put up your request  with your store sm 
They can  submit  request  during  their po duration 
However  still subject to h office  approval


----------



## bakeacookie

I have my lovely herbag, it was literally waiting for me on the shelf last Tuesday! 

But I've noticed that one of the screws gets loose and I find myself checking to make sure it's not too lose more frequently than I care to.

Is this common? Or should I ask my store to look into it?


----------



## Radissen

Hello Ladies

I am a complete newbie to Hermès.
I recently bought a mint Herbag PM in black (the old model - mine is from 2001) because I like the interchangeable canvas option. It has been authenticated by Bababebi.

It really is beautiful BUT the leather has a really strong smell. First I couldn't place it but I think it is something like cow/goat/horse - you know animal smell.

Is this normal and is there any way to make it go away?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Radissen said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am a complete newbie to Hermès.
> I recently bought a mint Herbag PM in black (the old model - mine is from 2001) because I like the interchangeable canvas option. It has been authenticated by Bababebi.
> 
> It really is beautiful BUT the leather has a really strong smell. First I couldn't place it but I think it is something like cow/goat/horse - you know animal smell.
> 
> Is this normal and is there any way to make it go away?



Have you seen this thread?

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/odd-leather-smell-848698.html


----------



## mistikat

A bag from 2001 is not likely to be affected by the skunk issue of last year. Moving this to the Herbag thread so others with the bag can chime in.


----------



## Fleur1

ocmommy said:


> Hi there
> 
> It depends entirely on what size and color you are looking at.
> 
> You will pay more for the black and natural combo, as well as any Vibrato. The green or blue sets tend to go for less, as do the red/orange set. Oddly, I get the most compliments on the orange bag when I carry it.
> 
> I purchased a set of the orange and red with the brown leather for a song over on Let-Trade.  I want to say that I paid about $600-ish, and it was pretty much brand new This is the set with the shoulder strap and gold hardware.
> 
> I also have the backpack style with the large and smaller black bags, and managed to find an auction for an additional natural bag, all with the black leather and palladium hardware.  Including the addition of the natural bag, this set cost around $1,100-ish, give or take.
> 
> Let's see if this picture works...please excuse my sad table; my cats used it as a launch pad and scratched it terribly.



TO DIE FOR  You have just inspired me to look for one of these :-P


----------



## myangrqzmom

bakeacookie said:


> I have my lovely herbag, it was literally waiting for me on the shelf last Tuesday!
> 
> But I've noticed that one of the screws gets loose and I find myself checking to make sure it's not too lose more frequently than I care to.
> 
> Is this common? Or should I ask my store to look into it?




Hi, are you talking about the round screw on the top part on one end?  If you are, this is the part u unscrew to take the bag apart. Don't worry it won't fall off even if it gets unscrewed, once it's unscrewed there's a chain like metal thing that's holding it together (it will dangle) It's actually quite fun to take it apart. U have the option to take the bag handles out. Try it one time, u might enjoy it!


----------



## bakeacookie

myangrqzmom said:


> Hi, are you talking about the round screw on the top part on one end?  If you are, this is the part u unscrew to take the bag apart. Don't worry it won't fall off even if it gets unscrewed, once it's unscrewed there's a chain like metal thing that's holding it together (it will dangle) It's actually quite fun to take it apart. U have the option to take the bag handles out. Try it one time, u might enjoy it!




Yes that screw! Good to know it'll dangle! I think I'll take it apart one day just to see. Thank you for this info!


----------



## myangrqzmom

@bakeacookie I felt the same too thinking I'll lose it hahaha but no worries it won't & yes it will just dangle. U actually have to unhook/unlinked the chain to separate it from the screw.


----------



## ipodgirl

Yup mine has unscrewed a few times but it never falls off. Same thing with my friend's Herbag so I'm guessing it's common.


----------



## Yixie

Ladies,

I'd like to ask your opinion on whether I should get a vintage herbag (the detachable type that switches out with 2 different canvas colors) if the price is a little above $1000 usd?

The leather is pretty scratched up, comes in GHW  -haven't seen that on herbag before!- and the canvas is in fair condition with some scuffs and stains. 

My grail bag is of course the Kelly, which is rather pricier so the Herbag with switchable canvas is tempting. I'm just wondering if I should save the money I'd spend on the herbag and just put it to the Kelly instead? 

I'd probably buy the Kelly on the resale market as well, and am prepared to stash aside a fund for a couple of years while keeping an eye out for the leather/size/color i want. In the meantime, should I get the herbag, or in your opinions is the Kelly that much more functional/versatile and beautiful I shouldn't try to satisfy myself with her canvas cousin? 

Will very much appreciate your input! I currently own no hermes items ...well actually no high-end designer goods even. Shall I just go straight to the top?  xD


----------



## bakeacookie

myangrqzmom said:


> @bakeacookie I felt the same too thinking I'll lose it hahaha but no worries it won't & yes it will just dangle. U actually have to unhook/unlinked the chain to separate it from the screw.







ipodgirl said:


> Yup mine has unscrewed a few times but it never falls off. Same thing with my friend's Herbag so I'm guessing it's common.




Thank you both for the reassurance I won't lose the screw! 

Another question: does anyone use any conditioner on the leather part? Or treat the canvas part?


----------



## myangrqzmom

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you both for the reassurance I won't lose the screw!
> 
> Another question: does anyone use any conditioner on the leather part? Or treat the canvas part?




Hi...the owner of a shoe repair by my work recommended this. He said he uses it on all his leather bag/shoes refurb and he's been using it for over 30 yrs. i took his word for it hehehe I've been using it on all my bags. I just dab a small amount on a clean cloth (I use old shirts) lather it all over the leather parts to add shine and buff out any scratches.  The leather on the Herbag however is tougher (top part of bag) than the leather on like my Chanel & Prada so the scratches don't seem to really disappear. The handle on the Herbag is a little softer though. But I like to condition all my leather bags every now and then just to give them a little shine. I have not treated the canvas part.  So far, I have not gotten it dirty. I simply just wipe it down with a dry clean cloth and baby wipes & 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
used masking tape to get rid off lints.


----------



## QTbebe

Yixie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to ask your opinion on whether I should get a vintage herbag (the detachable type that switches out with 2 different canvas colors) if the price is a little above $1000 usd?
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is pretty scratched up, comes in GHW  -haven't seen that on herbag before!- and the canvas is in fair condition with some scuffs and stains.
> 
> 
> 
> My grail bag is of course the Kelly, which is rather pricier so the Herbag with switchable canvas is tempting. I'm just wondering if I should save the money I'd spend on the herbag and just put it to the Kelly instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably buy the Kelly on the resale market as well, and am prepared to stash aside a fund for a couple of years while keeping an eye out for the leather/size/color i want. In the meantime, should I get the herbag, or in your opinions is the Kelly that much more functional/versatile and beautiful I shouldn't try to satisfy myself with her canvas cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> Will very much appreciate your input! I currently own no hermes items ...well actually no high-end designer goods even. Shall I just go straight to the top?  xD




I think you should get a herbag now, use it and enjoy it while you save for your kelly.


----------



## bakeacookie

myangrqzmom said:


> Hi...the owner of a shoe repair by my work recommended this. He said he uses it on all his leather bag/shoes refurb and he's been using it for over 30 yrs. i took his word for it hehehe I've been using it on all my bags. I just dab a small amount on a clean cloth (I use old shirts) lather it all over the leather parts to add shine and buff out any scratches.  The leather on the Herbag however is tougher (top part of bag) than the leather on like my Chanel & Prada so the scratches don't seem to really disappear. The handle on the Herbag is a little softer though. But I like to condition all my leather bags every now and then just to give them a little shine. I have not treated the canvas part.  So far, I have not gotten it dirty. I simply just wipe it down with a dry clean cloth and baby wipes &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224102
> View attachment 3224103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used masking tape to get rid off lints.




Thanks! Chanel recommended the same Cadillac moisturizer, so I'll use it on my Herbag before I put it away.  Thank you!


----------



## Yixie

QTbebe said:


> I think you should get a herbag now, use it and enjoy it while you save for your kelly.


Thanks  

Think ill go to see it in person first, check if the straps are really that difficult to get into (so many comments from ladies here who sold their herbags because they were impractical..?) 

Does anyone here know if the herbag was produced with gold hardware also? I've only ever seen palladium hardware used on the herbag but the seller has it in gold


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have a purse insert/organizer they recommend to help keep the bag's shape?


----------



## bagidiotic

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone have a purse insert/organizer they recommend to help keep the bag's shape?



Custom made by  divide and Conquer


----------



## bakeacookie

bagidiotic said:


> Custom made by  divide and Conquer



Seems like she's not taking custom requests based on the bag insert thread.


----------



## bagidiotic

bakeacookie said:


> Seems like she's not taking custom requests based on the bag insert thread.



Oh really. 
Did she change her biz style
It's almost same dimension as k32
You try email her
For better answer


----------



## bakeacookie

bagidiotic said:


> Oh really.
> Did she change her biz style
> It's almost same dimension as k32
> You try email her
> For better answer




Thank you! I'll try, but I'll keep an eye out for other options.


----------



## afsweet

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone have a purse insert/organizer they recommend to help keep the bag's shape?


 
I use the H flat cases to keep my items somewhat organized. However, I do have to say I don't carry much (wallet, keys, small cosmetic case) but I have a lot of little items that float around my bags (work ID, business card case, etc.). So with the flat case, it's easier to keep my items together and easily swap purses. My original intention of using this was to protect my gator Bearn wallet from scratches and rain (since I carry a lot of open top bags). 


I use the larger flat case when traveling to hold all my chargers and electronics. 


Not sure if this would help keep your bag's shape, but I've had my herbag for maybe a year and a half and there's been no sagging. 


http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/travel-cases/flat-cases/configurable-product-101788m-47512.html


----------



## bakeacookie

stephc005 said:


> I use the H flat cases to keep my items somewhat organized. However, I do have to say I don't carry much (wallet, keys, small cosmetic case) but I have a lot of little items that float around my bags (work ID, business card case, etc.). So with the flat case, it's easier to keep my items together and easily swap purses. My original intention of using this was to protect my gator Bearn wallet from scratches and rain (since I carry a lot of open top bags).
> 
> 
> I use the larger flat case when traveling to hold all my chargers and electronics.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this would help keep your bag's shape, but I've had my herbag for maybe a year and a half and there's been no sagging.
> 
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/house/beach/travel-cases/flat-cases/configurable-product-101788m-47512.html



Good to know it doesn't sag after use! I'll lighten the load to prevent sagging. 
Those cases are cute, I might get some to keep myself from overloading my Herbag.


----------



## handbags4bleu

Long story short, I was in a rush to catch my flight from Paris, so I forgot to pack my box/packaging for my H box, and now that I'm back home (in CA), I'm worried that my Herbag won't be as protected as if I were to have the box...

I've already called several boutiques and the SA's don't give out boxes (and posts here already said so), and I looked online (ebay). But the price for buying the boxes were quite expensive. I'm considering buying a box from the container store or of that sort, but was wondering if there was a preference (airtight), fabric boxes, etc. would be better (since my bag is both canvas and leather). 

Any suggestions would help, since this is my very first Hermes bag purchase from saving up for 3 years!!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladysarah

handbags4bleu said:


> Long story short, I was in a rush to catch my flight from Paris, so I forgot to pack my box/packaging for my H box, and now that I'm back home (in CA), I'm worried that my Herbag won't be as protected as if I were to have the box...
> 
> I've already called several boutiques and the SA's don't give out boxes (and posts here already said so), and I looked online (ebay). But the price for buying the boxes were quite expensive. I'm considering buying a box from the container store or of that sort, but was wondering if there was a preference (airtight), fabric boxes, etc. would be better (since my bag is both canvas and leather).
> 
> Any suggestions would help, since this is my very first Hermes bag purchase from saving up for 3 years!!  Thanks in advance!


I don't keep my bags in boxes as I like to use them. I find the dustbags offer enough protection.


----------



## Keren16

ladysarah said:


> I don't keep my bags in boxes as I like to use them. I find the dustbags offer enough protection.




I tend not to use bags I keep in their boxes.  Don't know why.  Dust bags are adequate protection.  I was also told storing in pillowcases is good also.


----------



## myangrqzmom

handbags4bleu said:


> Long story short, I was in a rush to catch my flight from Paris, so I forgot to pack my box/packaging for my H box, and now that I'm back home (in CA), I'm worried that my Herbag won't be as protected as if I were to have the box...
> 
> 
> 
> I've already called several boutiques and the SA's don't give out boxes (and posts here already said so), and I looked online (ebay). But the price for buying the boxes were quite expensive. I'm considering buying a box from the container store or of that sort, but was wondering if there was a preference (airtight), fabric boxes, etc. would be better (since my bag is both canvas and leather).
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would help, since this is my very first Hermes bag purchase from saving up for 3 years!!  Thanks in advance!




Oh no! I have to say that box is pretty big to pack.  Although I keep my best bags in the box that they came in when not in use, I also have others that didn't come with a box and are perfectly fine in their dust bag.  As long as u stuff ur Herbag properly and store it lying down in the dust bag, it should b ok.  I hope this helped a bit.


----------



## KittieKelly

Is the shoulder strap on the Herbag removable?


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Is the shoulder strap on the Herbag removable?




Yes and if u have two herbag. It can be interchanged between the body and the handle to get 4 variations. I actually removed all the shoulder straps.


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Yes and if u have two herbag. It can be interchanged between the body and the handle to get 4 variations. I actually removed all the shoulder straps.
> View attachment 3272913



Yours are adorable!
So the bar just pulls out? I've never seen one in person yet so not sure how it works


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Yours are adorable!
> So the bar just pulls out? I've never seen one in person yet so not sure how it works




Thank you Kittiekuddles. One side of the bar or tube can be unscrewed so that the bar can be taken out. The first time I took some time to figure out but subsequently it is really easy. Only few minutes. Feel free to pm me if u need help to remove the strap. [emoji3]


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kittiekuddles. One side of the bar or tube can be unscrewed so that the bar can be taken out. The first time I took some time to figure out but subsequently it is really easy. Only few minutes. Feel free to pm me if u need help to remove the strap. [emoji3]



Thank you so much, you have been so helpful


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Thank you so much, you have been so helpful




No problem. Good luck. [emoji3]


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Yes and if u have two herbag. It can be interchanged between the body and the handle to get 4 variations. I actually removed all the shoulder straps.
> View attachment 3272913




Prestige H, this looks fab!  Thanks for the picture.  I am now convinced I should get another with a different colour handle so that I can have four potential look as well.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Prestige H, this looks fab!  Thanks for the picture.  I am now convinced I should get another with a different colour handle so that I can have four potential look as well.




Yes LaChocolat. Get the handle and the bag to be in different colours. Also ensure to be the same size so can do the interchange. [emoji16]


----------



## qwertyword

Yixie said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to ask your opinion on whether I should get a vintage herbag (the detachable type that switches out with 2 different canvas colors) if the price is a little above $1000 usd?
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is pretty scratched up, comes in GHW  -haven't seen that on herbag before!- and the canvas is in fair condition with some scuffs and stains.
> 
> 
> 
> My grail bag is of course the Kelly, which is rather pricier so the Herbag with switchable canvas is tempting. I'm just wondering if I should save the money I'd spend on the herbag and just put it to the Kelly instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably buy the Kelly on the resale market as well, and am prepared to stash aside a fund for a couple of years while keeping an eye out for the leather/size/color i want. In the meantime, should I get the herbag, or in your opinions is the Kelly that much more functional/versatile and beautiful I shouldn't try to satisfy myself with her canvas cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> Will very much appreciate your input! I currently own no hermes items ...well actually no high-end designer goods even. Shall I just go straight to the top?  xD




What did you end up doing? My SA has an etoupe Herbag available, wondering if I should get it or wait for a K. Haven't tried a Herbag in person so I'm not sure if it would be too impractical and not functional


----------



## Keren16

QTbebe said:


> I think you should get a herbag now, use it and enjoy it while you save for your kelly.




I agree.
It will give you an idea what a Kelly is like & if you really want one. 
I think resale can be reasonable in price.


----------



## icedtea

Hi lovely ladies. Just a quick question, does the handle or leather part of the herbag gets water spots just like the leather of LV monograms? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaChocolat

icedtea said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just a quick question, does the handle or leather part of the herbag gets water spots just like the leather of LV monograms? Thanks in advance!



I've gotten caught in rain several times with my Herbag and the water spots dry up each time. Granted, it wasn't a downpour rain and not soaking wet. I have a vintage Herbag though so the leather might be slightly different and/or the previous owner owner could have treated it.


----------



## galliano_girl

Anybody knows how many new colors for 2016 exist? My friend just got a new Orange poppy herbag 3 hours ago in Paris.
I heard that there is some new red color


----------



## Keren16

galliano_girl said:


> Anybody knows how many new colors for 2016 exist? My friend just got a new Orange poppy herbag 3 hours ago in Paris.
> 
> I heard that there is some new red color




Wish I had not read this [emoji4].  I have a weakness for the color red.  I bought a light blue Herbag about a year ago.  For the price (it's Hermes &#129297 , it's a nice bag!


----------



## designerloves

I have fallen for the Herbag! [emoji7] looking at some pre-loved ones to dip my toe in Hermès


----------



## icedtea

Thanks sweetie!&#128512; I'm really interested on this gorgeous bag. &#128525; I'm unsure whether to go for orange poppy or bleu azur. Anyone here who has the orange poppy, how do you find the color? Is it really flashy? Thanks


----------



## galliano_girl

icedtea said:


> Thanks sweetie!&#128512; I'm really interested on this gorgeous bag. &#128525; I'm unsure whether to go for orange poppy or bleu azur. Anyone here who has the orange poppy, how do you find the color? Is it really flashy? Thanks





I just posted orange poppy in another thread, Hermes color library!

I really like Azur!!! It's amazing color! My friend who had Azur bought orange poppy today as well. Azur it's very  chic and Royal color. Orange poppy for me it's too bright. Classic Orange Hermes color is better for herbag I think


----------



## icedtea

galliano_girl said:


> I just posted orange poppy in another thread, Hermes color library!
> 
> I really like Azur!!! It's amazing color! My friend who had Azur bought orange poppy today as well. Azur it's very  chic and Royal color. Orange poppy for me it's too bright. Classic Orange Hermes color is better for herbag I think


Thanks!!&#128522; I will check Hermes Color lIbrary.


----------



## qwertyword

My Hermes SA has an etoupe Herbag 31 available. It's on hold for me to look at but I will likely pass. PM me if you're seriously interested in it


----------



## scholastican

Herbag 31 in etoupe/ebene was available recently on H.com US site:


----------



## mrswidjaja

icedtea said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just a quick question, does the handle or leather part of the herbag gets water spots just like the leather of LV monograms? Thanks in advance!


hi, i've had my herbag caught in rain couple of times (though not heavy downpour). the hunter leather obviously became a shade darker when wet, but when it dried out after a few hours, there was no stain! so all good  and what i like about the herbag is that because the body is fabric, it can be wiped down easily with no worries!


----------



## icedtea

Thanks! &#128512;


----------



## ibennani

Hi,
I am purchasing a Herbag without the "stopper". That is the oblong leather part inside the bag. I have attached a picture.  Can you please advise on how this can affect the functionality of the bag?  Thank you!


----------



## midnight_beauty

I am looking for my 1st Hermes bag. I will be celebrating my 10th year at work and what's the best way to celebrate and reward my hardwork rather than get myself an Hermès right?  Anyways,  I have yet to get comfortable with paying 8k-15k on a bag. My most expensive bag is my small classic flap Chanel even that almost gave my husband a heart attack. I'm looking to buy a bag I can also use in the office, I'm leaning towards the herbag 31 it sort of resembles the kelly or birkin with a low price tag. I want to know how much that bag retails now? I'm 30 years old would a color orange and yellow suits my age? Since its a canvas bag are they hard to clean? What about color transfers? What is the pros and cons that you can add? Thank you for your help.


----------



## icedtea

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## icedtea

midnight_beauty said:


> I am looking for my 1st Hermes bag. I will be celebrating my 10th year at work and what's the best way to celebrate and reward my hardwork rather than get myself an Hermès right?  Anyways,  I have yet to get comfortable with paying 8k-15k on a bag. My most expensive bag is my small classic flap Chanel even that almost gave my husband a heart attack. I'm looking to buy a bag I can also use in the office, I'm leaning towards the herbag 31 it sort of resembles the kelly or birkin with a low price tag. I want to know how much that bag retails now? I'm 30 years old would a color orange and yellow suits my age? Since its a canvas bag are they hard to clean? What about color transfers? What is the pros and cons that you can add? Thank you for your help.



I just bought an orange poppy herbag zip 31 last month and I took her out for the first time today. I wore black top and pants and no color transfer whatsoever. I really love it and i got lots of compliment.&#128522; In my opinion, photos don't give justice to this gorgeous bag, it looks really pretty in person. It's bright and it makes me smile just looking at it.&#128525; I'm almost 40 so I think an orange or a yellow herbag would suit you! One more thing, I know some people find it hard to open and close the flap and it can be a pain especially if you are in a hurry. Good thing it has back pocket so what i do is, I put my iphone 6splus and my cards on it so when shopping I don't need to open the the flap. So far I am getting better on closing and opening the flap so it doesn't really worry me. Hope this helps and good luck deciding!


----------



## midnight_beauty

icedtea said:


> I just bought an orange poppy herbag zip 31 last month and I took her out for the first time today. I wore black top and pants and no color transfer whatsoever. I really love it and i got lots of compliment.&#128522; In my opinion, photos don't give justice to this gorgeous bag, it looks really pretty in person. It's bright and it makes me smile just looking at it.&#128525; I'm almost 40 so I think an orange or a yellow herbag would suit you! One more thing, I know some people find it hard to open and close the flap and it can be a pain especially if you are in a hurry. Good thing it has back pocket so what i do is, I put my iphone 6splus and my cards on it so when shopping I don't need to open the the flap. So far I am getting better on closing and opening the flap so it doesn't really worry me. Hope this helps and good luck deciding!



That is a really pretty bag.  What is an herbag zip?


----------



## icedtea

midnight_beauty said:


> That is a really pretty bag.  What is an herbag zip?


It's the new herbag, that's how they call it now because the original herbag was discontinued few years ago.


----------



## mrswidjaja

ibennani said:


> Hi,
> I am purchasing a Herbag without the "stopper". That is the oblong leather part inside the bag. I have attached a picture.  Can you please advise on how this can affect the functionality of the bag?  Thank you!


i have a herbag. while i did not actually attempt to remove the oblong leather portion as you have indicated in the picture, it seems to me that without this oblong leather bit, the hermes metal round logo stopper will fall through the back? i can't be 100% sure, but looking at my bag, it seems like that would be a likely scenario. 

are you purchasing from a reseller? better see the bag in person prior to purchase?


----------



## midnight_beauty

icedtea said:


> It's the new herbag, that's how they call it now because the original herbag was discontinued few years ago.



Can you change the canvas on the new herbag? How do you clean dirt?  Can you take it to the Hermès to get it cleaned? Thank you


----------



## midnight_beauty

icedtea said:


> I just bought an orange poppy herbag zip 31 last month and I took her out for the first time today. I wore black top and pants and no color transfer whatsoever. I really love it and i got lots of compliment.&#128522; In my opinion, photos don't give justice to this gorgeous bag, it looks really pretty in person. It's bright and it makes me smile just looking at it.&#128525; I'm almost 40 so I think an orange or a yellow herbag would suit you! One more thing, I know some people find it hard to open and close the flap and it can be a pain especially if you are in a hurry. Good thing it has back pocket so what i do is, I put my iphone 6splus and my cards on it so when shopping I don't need to open the the flap. So far I am getting better on closing and opening the flap so it doesn't really worry me. Hope this helps and good luck deciding!



I am looking towards purchasing that sane color but I can't find any on the website. Did you get yours from the store?


----------



## millivanilli

LaChocolat said:


> Prestige H, this looks fab!  Thanks for the picture.  I am now convinced I should get another with a different colour handle so that I can have four potential look as well.




yeah, may I ask if the new herbags, sold at Hermès can be switched too? That held me back from bying one as - as far as I understood - they mad the body not changable any more?

Wounderfull herbags btw. I envy all of you!


----------



## LaChocolat

ibennani said:


> Hi,
> I am purchasing a Herbag without the "stopper". That is the oblong leather part inside the bag. I have attached a picture.  Can you please advise on how this can affect the functionality of the bag?  Thank you!



I unwittingly purchased my vintage Herbag without the stopper. The round metal part slips back when it's heavier but never slides all the way off. When it's not as packed it doesn't really make a difference. If I was crafty I'd fashion my own stopper.


----------



## jacjac0311

millivanilli said:


> yeah, may I ask if the new herbags, sold at Hermès can be switched too? That held me back from bying one as - as far as I understood - they mad the body not changable any more?
> 
> Wounderfull herbags btw. I envy all of you!


from what i understand, the new herbag does not have a changeable canvas body  i had to look for months with resellers to find a old herbag thats unused.


----------



## millivanilli

jacjac0311 said:


> from what i understand, the new herbag does not have a changeable canvas body  i had to look for months with resellers to find a old herbag thats unused.





Thank you for your answer! I was afraid hearing that... So I am going the reseller route for my herbag. Thank a lot!


----------



## LaChocolat

LaChocolat said:


> I unwittingly purchased my vintage Herbag without the stopper. The round metal part slips back when it's heavier but never slides all the way off. When it's not as packed it doesn't really make a difference. If I was crafty I'd fashion my own stopper.



Not crafty at all but inspired by my son's art supplies I created a stopper for my purse with a thin sliver of cardboard and gluing strips of H ribbon on the front and back. Does the trick perfectly.


----------



## momasaurus

Has anyone had experience dying the plain ivory canvas a more interesting color?


----------



## 128park

LaChocolat said:


> Not crafty at all but inspired by my son's art supplies I created a stopper for my purse with a thin sliver of cardboard and gluing strips of H ribbon on the front and back. Does the trick perfectly.


Wow! Great job LaChocolat!! &#128076;


----------



## 128park

Can I send my herbag zip to have the canvas cleaned? Thanks lovely ladies!


----------



## bagidiotic

128park said:


> Can I send my herbag zip to have the canvas cleaned? Thanks lovely ladies!


AFAIK from my sa
They don't clean or service toile and canvas


----------



## xiaoxiao

128park said:


> Can I send my herbag zip to have the canvas cleaned? Thanks lovely ladies!




I had my toile Birkin spa'd at Madison and they came back spanking new.... I'm not familiar with herbags though, but toile def can be serviced. HTH!


----------



## miweety

Should I keep the Blue marine rouge h herbag? It's a navy canvas with burgundy red leather top. Am undecided with the color as it's not the bright color that I'm looking for.


----------



## Charee

miweety said:


> Should I keep the Blue marine rouge h herbag? It's a navy canvas with burgundy red leather top. Am undecided with the color as it's not the bright color that I'm looking for.


I say keep it if you still like it and can see yourself happily using it - especially if there's scope for you to get another bright coloured one.  However, let it go if you just feel like you're 'settling' for what's available!


----------



## Keren16

miweety said:


> Should I keep the Blue marine rouge h herbag? It's a navy canvas with burgundy red leather top. Am undecided with the color as it's not the bright color that I'm looking for.




That's a nice color combination!  Neutrals are easier & more versatile to wear than bright colors.
Don't overthink it (as I tend to do).


----------



## Charee

I have a black Herbag!  

I ordered via the website having never held one irl (!!!) and I'm happy/relieved that I love it!  

I'm into black _everything_, but I can see myself wanting a brighter coloured second Herbag...


----------



## bakeacookie

Charee said:


> I have a black Herbag!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered via the website having never held one irl (!!!) and I'm happy/relieved that I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm into black _everything_, but I can see myself wanting a brighter coloured second Herbag...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326828




If you like more neutrals, I can recommend etoupe! 
For brights, poppy is gorgeous!


----------



## Peppapink

Hi lovely tpfers, does anyone here have experience with color transfer on his/her herbag? I only bought my herbag two months ago and used it 4 times when I noticed that there was a color transfer on the canvas, (back and little bit at the front)from my denim. I am gutted!&#128557; I made sure that I wear old jeans whenever I used it but it still had color transfer. I am planning to visit the store this weekend and I'm praying that it can still be fixed/cleaned. &#128555;


----------



## millivanilli

bagidiotic said:


> AFAIK from my sa
> They don't clean or service toile and canvas



Yes they do.


----------



## Peppapink

millivanilli said:


> Yes they do.


That's great news! I need to have my two month old herbag cleaned and I don't mind waiting as long as the color transfer gets removed from the canvas. Thanks!&#127801;


----------



## bagidiotic

millivanilli said:


> Yes they do.


Where is your store btw
I gonna  send all my toile  canvas  there from now on
Since my home store do not accept  or service


----------



## millivanilli

bagidiotic said:


> Where is your store btw
> I gonna  send all my toile  canvas  there from now on
> Since my home store do not accept  or service



Munich Tell them to send them to Paris, this is what my store does.


----------



## bagidiotic

millivanilli said:


> Munich Tell them to send them to Paris, this is what my store does.


Thanks again
I gonna do that


----------



## Peppapink

Went to the boutique today and I sent my herbag to have the color transfer removed on the canvas. I was quoted $270 and it will take around 6 months to get the bag back. As I've said earlier, I don't mind waiting that long but I have to admit I was a bit turned off because that bag was only purchased two months ago and I couldn't justify the cost considering it's only minor color transfer. I also think if I went elsewhere I could have been charged less and I could get my bag quicker. Anyway, lesson learned, I won't buy anything Hermes from now on. Good thing I only have a Kelly and herbag so when the time comes I need to repair my Kelly I will just sell it. Moreover, I initially planned on buying clic clac and a scarf today while at the store but this experience left a bad taste in my mouth so I changed my mind. I refuse to give my hard earned bucks to a company who has no regard for customers! Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Mariapia

Peppapink said:


> Went to the boutique today and I sent my herbag to have the color transfer removed on the canvas. I was quoted $270 and it will take around 6 months to get the bag back. As I've said earlier, I don't mind waiting that long but I have to admit I was a bit turned off because that bag was only purchased two months ago and I couldn't justify the cost considering it's only minor color transfer. I also think if I went elsewhere I could have been charged less and I could get my bag quicker. Anyway, lesson learned, I won't buy anything Hermes from now on. Good thing I only have a Kelly and herbag so when the time comes I need to repair my Kelly I will just sell it. Moreover, I initially planned on buying clic clac and a scarf today while at the store but this experience left a bad taste in my mouth so I changed my mind. I refuse to give my hard earned bucks to a company who has no regard for customers! Sorry for the rant!




Can you take it back and take it to another place, Peppapink?
Iam sure there are reputable cleaners in your area.
Some ladies may chime in and give you a name.


----------



## Peppapink

Mariapia said:


> Can you take it back and take it to another place, Peppapink?
> Iam sure there are reputable cleaners in your area.
> Some ladies may chime in and give you a name.


Thanks Mariapia but I am unsure if I can still take it back so I will leave it for now. Hopefully they are able to remove the transfer and I am able to get it soon. The SA also mentioned to me that it's going to happen again later(color transfer) so she told me not to wear dark color pants with it. Smh


----------



## Mariapia

Peppapink said:


> Thanks Mariapia but I am unsure if I can still take it back so I will leave it for now. Hopefully they are able to remove the transfer and I am able to get it soon. The SA also mentioned to me that it's going to happen again later(color transfer) so she told me not to wear dark color pants with it. Smh




Your SA is right, Peppaink. No dark colour clothes in general. 
I am sure your Herbag will be perfect when you have it back.
Might even take less than 6 months![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## mink

For those who have the Herbag, is it heavy?


----------



## fineprint

Peppapink said:


> Thanks Mariapia but I am unsure if I can still take it back so I will leave it for now. Hopefully they are able to remove the transfer and I am able to get it soon. The SA also mentioned to me that it's going to happen again later(color transfer) so she told me not to wear dark color pants with it. Smh


 
hi Peppapink!  it also depends on the dye and material of the clothes/pants.  i would avoid bright reds, oranges, etc as well.  avoid anything that is a deep color.  part of it is because when you are walking, there is friction and with it, heat which makes the color transfer more likely.  anyway, if you make sure the bag doesn't rub too much on any clothing it will be ok.  


i like the toile bags that hermes makes...esp when paired with leather.  i am wondering if there is some treatments i can perform on the leather to make it less likely to get color transfer or easier to clean.  sometimes looks and functionality/durability don't go hand-in-hand tho


----------



## Charee

mink said:


> For those who have the Herbag, is it heavy?


I personally don't think the Herbag is heavy - the general weight of the leather top means you notice it on your arm, but not in a bad way.  It mainly depends on what you decide to put into it!


----------



## Mininana

Peppapink said:


> Went to the boutique today and I sent my herbag to have the color transfer removed on the canvas. I was quoted $270 and it will take around 6 months to get the bag back. As I've said earlier, I don't mind waiting that long but I have to admit I was a bit turned off because that bag was only purchased two months ago and I couldn't justify the cost considering it's only minor color transfer. I also think if I went elsewhere I could have been charged less and I could get my bag quicker. Anyway, lesson learned, I won't buy anything Hermes from now on. Good thing I only have a Kelly and herbag so when the time comes I need to repair my Kelly I will just sell it. Moreover, I initially planned on buying clic clac and a scarf today while at the store but this experience left a bad taste in my mouth so I changed my mind. I refuse to give my hard earned bucks to a company who has no regard for customers! Sorry for the rant!





I'm sorry you are feeling this way!!!


----------



## dara678

mink said:


> For those who have the Herbag, is it heavy?




I just got mine and LOVE it. Because it's canvas, it is super light. I walked over 2 miles with it crossbody the other day and had no shoulder fatigue. In it I was carrying a long wallet, phone, keys and mini pochette.


----------



## Keren16

fineprint said:


> hi Peppapink!  it also depends on the dye and material of the clothes/pants.  i would avoid bright reds, oranges, etc as well.  avoid anything that is a deep color.  part of it is because when you are walking, there is friction and with it, heat which makes the color transfer more likely.  anyway, if you make sure the bag doesn't rub too much on any clothing it will be ok.
> 
> 
> i like the toile bags that hermes makes...esp when paired with leather.  i am wondering if there is some treatments i can perform on the leather to make it less likely to get color transfer or easier to clean.  sometimes looks and functionality/durability don't go hand-in-hand tho




Docride has kits to treat bags.  I bought one for my Herbag.


----------



## Kacero

I have been offered a Herbag Indigo with black leather and red edging size 31. 

I really like the look of the Herbag but my main question is how does/do Herbags wear/look over time. Are they durable? What do Herbag owners think of their Herbags?

Having never owned a Hermes Canvas bag I have no experience so ask kindly for some advice before I purchase the bag. Thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## nana9026

Herbag is a pretty bag, but the canvas couldn't stand with time, which is irreparable with even spa in H shop. The clasp closure also drives one crazy.... Just my opinion.


----------



## m_lim

how much is the Herbag in euros? thank you!


----------



## harpbaby

m_lim said:


> how much is the Herbag in euros? thank you!




It's 1680


----------



## bobamilkttt

Would a herbag count towards your B/K Hermes bag quota as a foreigner buying in Paris? I know the kelly cut and pochette does.


----------



## arlv8500

Do any of you ladies fine the leather handle a bit hard to hold for long periods of time? I started using DH's size 39, and the leather handle makes my hand hurt after awhile, so I'm just wondering if it's the same thing on the size 31...


----------



## arlv8500

bobamilkttt said:


> Would a herbag count towards your B/K Hermes bag quota as a foreigner buying in Paris? I know the kelly cut and pochette does.



I don't believe so. Did you end up getting one?!


----------



## arlv8500

Charee said:


> I have a black Herbag!
> 
> I ordered via the website having never held one irl (!!!) and I'm happy/relieved that I love it!
> 
> I'm into black _everything_, but I can see myself wanting a brighter coloured second Herbag...
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326828



This looks lovely on you!


----------



## Charee

arlv8500 said:


> Do any of you ladies fine the leather handle a bit hard to hold for long periods of time? I started using DH's size 39, and the leather handle makes my hand hurt after awhile, so I'm just wondering if it's the same thing on the size 31...


I don't personally (especially twilly-wrapped) - do you mean because of the weight of the what's in the bag or purely the handle itself?  At least you can always switch to the strap!


----------



## arlv8500

Charee said:


> I don't personally (especially twilly-wrapped) - do you mean because of the weight of the what's in the bag or purely the handle itself?  At least you can always switch to the strap!



Hee hee... I guess that's the solution to DHs problem... Put a twilly on that handle!  

I think it's a little bit of both of the natural weight with handle and the weight of what's in the bag. 

Are you able to wear your 31 cross body?


----------



## harpbaby

Yes, with 31, you should be able to wear it cross body. I do that when I travel and it's no problem.


----------



## icedtea

arlv8500 said:


> Do any of you ladies fine the leather handle a bit hard to hold for long periods of time? I started using DH's size 39, and the leather handle makes my hand hurt after awhile, so I'm just wondering if it's the same thing on the size 31...


I have size 31 and I find it light. I also prefer mine hand held than shoulder held and it's still comfortable.


----------



## arlv8500

harpbaby said:


> Yes, with 31, you should be able to wear it cross body. I do that when I travel and it's no problem.



Excellent! I can't wait to get it!



icedtea said:


> I have size 31 and I find it light. I also prefer mine hand held than shoulder held and it's still comfortable.



Thank you!


----------



## Charee

arlv8500 said:


> Are you able to wear your 31 cross body?



Yes - it doesn't sit 'perfectly' cross body on me (slightly too high - 5"3 and not skinny hehe), but otherwise still a comfortable [enough] and practical option for times when I don't need to get in/out of the bag a lot!


----------



## ypph

Does anyone know whether you can still dismantle the top of the Herbags from the canvas part and swap the leather part with other Herbags?


----------



## icedtea

ypph said:


> Does anyone know whether you can still dismantle the top of the Herbags from the canvas part and swap the leather part with other Herbags?


Unfortunately the new herbag zip is non-detachable unlike the old Herbag model.


----------



## myangrqzmom

icedtea said:


> Unfortunately the new herbag zip is non-detachable unlike the old Herbag model.



Yes, u can still take it apart but only mix and match it (leather top and canvas) with another Herbag zip (same size of course) It's not compatible with the old Herbag.


----------



## icedtea

myangrqzmom said:


> Yes, u can still take it apart but only mix and match it (leather top and canvas) with another Herbag zip (same size of course) It's not compatible with the old Herbag.


Nope, you can't detach the NEW Herbag zip. I've checked mine ( I have size 31, not sure with other sizes though) and even asked my SA about this so I'm sure you can't detach the canvas and leather top unlike the old models. The only removable part in the new herbag zip is the flat pouch inside. If it can't be detach like the old models then I need to know how it's done. lol


----------



## Charee

icedtea said:


> Nope, you can't detach the NEW Herbag zip. I've checked mine ( I have size 31, not sure with other sizes though) and even asked my SA about this so I'm sure you can't detach the canvas and leather top unlike the old models. The only removable part in the new herbag zip is the flat pouch inside. If it can't be detach like the old models then I need to know how it's done. lol



Yep - I can't detach my 31.  You could probs disassemble the parts yourself (eek!), but the design intention isn't to do so as far as I know.  

On another tangent, I spotted this 'all black' version recently and think I want it!


----------



## icedtea

Charee said:


> Yep - I can't detach my 31.  You could probs disassemble the parts yourself (eek!), but the design intention isn't to do so as far as I know.
> 
> On another tangent, I spotted this 'all black' version recently and think I want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410930


oops, i read your comment wrong. lol! sorry! old age i guess, oh well... on the other hand, that black herbag is stunning!!! I've been chasing a black herbag for awhile now, but I have to pass as I've just purchased a new handbag last week.  *sighs*
PS: I checked it online, it's gone! lol that was quick, someone snatched that herbag real quick! haha


----------



## Charee

icedtea said:


> oops, i read your comment wrong. lol! sorry! old age i guess, oh well... on the other hand, that black herbag is stunning!!! I've been chasing a black herbag for awhile now, but I have to pass as I've just purchased a new handbag last week.  *sighs*
> PS: I checked it online, it's gone! lol that was quick, someone snatched that herbag real quick! haha



Haha no probs - if I recall correctly, I have seen a pic of someone's disassembled Zip 31 (simply because they wanted to 'try') - I'll try to find it!

Yep - H Aust website items are gone within hours (sometimes within the hour...) - I saved that pic because I knew it would disappear asap.  At least it appearing online gives me hope that it might again, and by then I'll be 'ready'!  I'd love to see more colourways with the black hunter top - even etoupe!


----------



## myangrqzmom

I've detached mines a few times. U have to unscrew the other round end, then slip off the metal rod. This will separate the leather top part to the canvas.  I sometimes, take the long strap out  for a less casual look. Here's a pic without the strap. There's previous post on how to do it also. I bought my bag in sept 2014 so I think it's still very much similar to the current model.


----------



## myangrqzmom

icedtea said:


> Nope, you can't detach the NEW Herbag zip. I've checked mine ( I have size 31, not sure with other sizes though) and even asked my SA about this so I'm sure you can't detach the canvas and leather top unlike the old models. The only removable part in the new herbag zip is the flat pouch inside. If it can't be detach like the old models then I need to know how it's done. lol



Check out pgs 22-24, it talks about interchanging. There's also pics and instructions to show how to take it apart.


----------



## myangrqzmom

On page 23 "PrestigeH" owns 2 beautiful 2 colored Herbag zip which she interchanges. Her bags are gorgeous. Here's a screen shot of her bags.


----------



## RixG

Hi! I'm a newbie here. Can you help me to choose which one should i buy? The hermes herbag in blue izmir pm size or the noir/black herbag   MM? Please enlighten me.. Thank you


----------



## Charee

Hi there - do you mean the zip 31/39? Assuming you like both colourways, I'd go the 31 - unless you want to carry a lot in the bag, and then I'd go 39. Either way, happy shopping!


----------



## arlv8500

Charee said:


> Yep - I can't detach my 31.  You could probs disassemble the parts yourself (eek!), but the design intention isn't to do so as far as I know.
> 
> On another tangent, I spotted this 'all black' version recently and think I want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410930



Did you end up buying it?!


----------



## Charee

arlv8500 said:


> Did you end up buying it?!


I didn't!  At the time of it being available, I hesitated because I only recently bought the ebene/black and the black/black would be so [too?] similar.  And then it was gone!  

It would be great to see more colourways with the black hunter.


----------



## luv2luvlv

Do u guys know if herbag is hard to come by in Paris? I wanted to know because I wanted to get my hand on one when I go over there this fall.


----------



## luv2luvlv

Will someone share an SA In Paris I can contact? If it is even possible?!?


----------



## Charee

luv2luvlv said:


> Do u guys know if herbag is hard to come by in Paris? I wanted to know because I wanted to get my hand on one when I go over there this fall.



Hi there - I'm sure your chances are much better than, say a C/BK/B - wishing you lots of luck!

Have you decided on a colourway preference?


----------



## luv2luvlv

The orange/red one with dark leather


----------



## aizawamegamill

Hello dear TPFers,

I am thinking about buying a Herbag.  I wonder if I can wash the canvas part of the bag if it gets dirty?Or even better toss it in a laundry machine (only wash, no drying)?  

Just curious about how do you treat a Herbag.  I own birkins and 1 Kelly. Every time I use them, I get very careful and scared of getting them dirty.  So if a Herbag needs less attention, I would want to get one.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Ok. My question was transferred to here. Can someone help answering my questions?  Can I was a Herbag? Thanks a lot.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Or at least dry clean the canvas part of a Herbag?


----------



## kb9855

Hi everyone can anyone tell me whether it is easy to buy a Herbag 31 Zip in the Paris store? I have no purchase record with them and do not own any Hermes bags. Will the boutique sell you several bags at the same time or we only have a quota to buy one bag with one passport. Thanks!


----------



## Charee

aizawamegamill said:


> Or at least dry clean the canvas part of a Herbag?



While you can technically dismantle a Herbag Zip, it's not necessarily a design intention to do so in terms of removing the canvas + putting it in the wash.  Are you most interested in a lighter coloured bag (which would get marked more easily)?  Otherwise, the canvas is pretty tough - I use my Herbag as a cross-body during my 45min walks to/from work come rain or shine, mud or sweat etc!  It's great if you want a casual, sturdy bag, with nice lines! 



kb9855 said:


> Hi everyone can anyone tell me whether it is easy to buy a Herbag 31 Zip in the Paris store? I have no purchase record with them and do not own any Hermes bags. Will the boutique sell you several bags at the same time or we only have a quota to buy one bag with one passport. Thanks!



Hi there - I'm sure you've got a good chance of getting a Herbag [rather than a C/K/B] in Paris - you could try ask in the Paris bags thread if anyone has seen much in-store recently?  I don't think purchase history is a big factor in this respect, and the bag quota seems to be C/K/B (maybe L?) focused.  If you establish a good rapport with your SA , who knows what you're able to get!  Good luck!


----------



## LaChocolat

Yes you can clean the Herbag canvas. I bought a vintage one so it was very important for me to wash it properly before using. I have a beige and black bottom and both washed nicely. I simply dismantle it, let the canvas soak in a mix of baby detergent (with a dash of Clorox 2 for the beige) for about half and hour, then rinse in clean water and air dry in the sun outside. Today will actually be my third time washing the canvas portions  and they've held up great. I've had it for about 15 months now though I don't use the beige bottom at all from Sept to April. To "wash" the leather I use Lexol PH wipes.


----------



## GVL

Hello friends, it's been a long time! Hope you're all well... 

I was wondering about the care instructions for Vache Hunter parts of my Herbag. It's crackling a bit now, I think it's too dry (I've bought the little babe two years ago! But barely worn 20 times...). What should I use to nourish it without doing stains on the toile canvas body part? 

Thanks for your advice! 

Yours,

Guillaume.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Charee said:


> While you can technically dismantle a Herbag Zip, it's not necessarily a design intention to do so in terms of removing the canvas + putting it in the wash.  Are you most interested in a lighter coloured bag (which would get marked more easily)?  Otherwise, the canvas is pretty tough - I use my Herbag as a cross-body during my 45min walks to/from work come rain or shine, mud or sweat etc!  It's great if you want a casual, sturdy bag, with nice lines!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there - I'm sure you've got a good chance of getting a Herbag [rather than a C/K/B] in Paris - you could try ask in the Paris bags thread if anyone has seen much in-store recently?  I don't think purchase history is a big factor in this respect, and the bag quota seems to be C/K/B (maybe L?) focused.  If you establish a good rapport with your SA , who knows what you're able to get!  Good luck!



Thank you so much for sharing these valuable information.  I own a Birkin and a Kelly. I bought both from Hermes boutique.  Like most people, I become very cautious when using these 2 bags.  Even though my Birkin is in black.  I am very careful.   My 40 CM Etoupe Kelly's strap is very short.  So it's not that useful to use as a shoulder bag.  Especially spending $340 to spa it is no fun. 

Therefore, I want a Herbag to put my iPad and all stuff in it.  Knowing I can wash or dry clean it can really allow me to use this Herbag as a work horse which means I can put it anywhere I want. Price wise, it's much cheaper than B/K.  And I think it is very stylish.


----------



## Yogathlete

I am fairly new to Hermes - mostly get bags from Chanel or Celine. I was interested in this bag because I like the look (a casual Kelly) and the price point. Can anyone shed some insight/thoughts on this bag? I tried searching the forums and didn't find much.

For those who already own, how do you like it? What is the current price point? Is it difficult to get (wait list, etc?)

Thank you!!


----------



## Yogathlete

Charee said:


> I have a black Herbag!
> 
> I ordered via the website having never held one irl (!!!) and I'm happy/relieved that I love it!
> 
> I'm into black _everything_, but I can see myself wanting a brighter coloured second Herbag...
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326828


Ahhh!! I want one! (Been searching the forums for info on this bag). What country did you order from?


----------



## Charee

Yogathlete said:


> Ahhh!! I want one! (Been searching the forums for info on this bag). What country did you order from?



I ordered in Australia (where a Herbag - usually in etoupe or orange poppy atm - seems to pop up on the website every few weeks).

It's definitely a nice everyday/casual bag that you don't need to baby too much - recommend!


----------



## millivanilli

aizawamegamill said:


> Hello dear TPFers,
> 
> I am thinking about buying a Herbag.  I wonder if I can wash the canvas part of the bag if it gets dirty?Or even better toss it in a laundry machine (only wash, no drying)?
> 
> Just curious about how do you treat a Herbag.  I own birkins and 1 Kelly. Every time I use them, I get very careful and scared of getting them dirty.  So if a Herbag needs less attention, I would want to get one.
> 
> Thanks a lot.




sorry for the late reply.

You can bring the canvas to Hermès, they will clean it for you, at least in Europe they provide that service.

The earlier Herbags were ease to detach (and therefor to clean) but the Herbag zip is quite a hard thing to detach if not impossible (didn't try it yet).

Imho the B I have is easier to clean as the Herbag, this is why I use the Herbag less often.


----------



## millivanilli

Charee said:


> I ordered in Australia (where a Herbag - usually in etoupe or orange poppy atm - seems to pop up on the website every few weeks).
> 
> It's definitely a nice everyday/casual bag that you don't need to baby too much - recommend!




ha, GOOD to know!!!!


----------



## Yogathlete

The all black was on the website today - just wasn't ready to commit yet


----------



## Charee

Yogathlete said:


> The all black was on the website today - just wasn't ready to commit yet



Do you have a preferred colourway in mind?  I really like the all black version!


----------



## Yogathlete

Charee said:


> Do you have a preferred colourway in mind?  I really like the all black version!


Oh I really want the black... Just wanted to make 'sure' I NEEDED it before I purchased it. I don't want to return if I don't like it, since I'm not too familiar with their return process. Just have a feeling they are pretty strict so wanted to convince myself more before I bit the bullet


----------



## Yogathlete

Of course now it's not on the website... Will have to keep stalking to see when it pops up again!


----------



## BalLVLover

millivanilli said:


> sorry for the late reply.
> 
> You can bring the canvas to Hermès, they will clean it for you, at least in Europe they provide that service.
> 
> The earlier Herbags were ease to detach (and therefor to clean) but the Herbag zip is quite a hard thing to detach if not impossible (didn't try it yet).
> 
> You can detach at least part of it. One one side the round piece screws in. You unscrew it, then there is a detachable metal piece inside. You can then just slide the bar out the other side. You can do this to remove the long strap. You also have to dismantle the metal closure to get the sangles off. I haven't figured that part out yet.
> 
> Imho the B I have is easier to clean as the Herbag, this is why I use the Herbag less often.





Yogathlete said:


> Of course now it's not on the website... Will have to keep stalking to see when it pops up again!



Sorry Yogathlete.....it was me, I've been looking for one for ages. When the all black popped up, I snapped it up [emoji4].


----------



## Yogathlete

BalLVLover said:


> Sorry Yogathlete.....it was me, I've been looking for one for ages. When the all black popped up, I snapped it up [emoji4].


hahaha! That is too funny. Please post photos when you receive it


----------



## BalLVLover

Yogathlete said:


> hahaha! That is too funny. Please post photos when you receive it






Here she is.....all dressed up. [emoji249][emoji522][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## autumnbubble

Yogathlete said:


> I am fairly new to Hermes - mostly get bags from Chanel or Celine. I was interested in this bag because I like the look (a casual Kelly) and the price point. Can anyone shed some insight/thoughts on this bag? I tried searching the forums and didn't find much.
> 
> For those who already own, how do you like it? What is the current price point? Is it difficult to get (wait list, etc?)
> 
> Thank you!!



I think the Herbag is quite easy to get - once NYC Wall St boutique had several on display, bought one at Seoul airport (sold it without using it at all as I changed my mind), then recently I just bought a tomato red one as walk-in HK! Don't be shy to ask, my guess is that they'll show you if they have stock.


----------



## autumnbubble

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 3450911
> 
> 
> Here she is.....all dressed up. [emoji249][emoji522][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



This is the prettiest Herbag I've ever seen. Didn't like black Herbag at all but yours is just so so pretty! Job well done BalLVLover!


----------



## iamyumi

Hi ladies! I recently bought a herbag from h.com but can't seem to find the blind stamp - do you know where it may be located?


----------



## BalLVLover

autumnbubble said:


> This is the prettiest Herbag I've ever seen. Didn't like black Herbag at all but yours is just so so pretty! Job well done BalLVLover!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Yogathlete

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 3450911
> 
> 
> Here she is.....all dressed up. [emoji249][emoji522][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


So, so pretty!!!! Now I NEED one! Do you mind posting a shot of the back of the bag?? There also weren't any back photos on the website when it was up.


----------



## dingdong79

What is the current price of Herbag in Paris?


----------



## LaChocolat

Got an all-black as well. I'm loving it!


----------



## Keren16

iamyumi said:


> Hi ladies! I recently bought a herbag from h.com but can't seem to find the blind stamp - do you know where it may be located?



Look on the back part of the Vache
Not easy to find


----------



## iamyumi

Keren16 said:


> Look on the back part of the Vache
> Not easy to find


Thank you! Yes definitely not easy!


----------



## m_ichele

I'm interested in a black herbag pm which I'm assuming is pretty low maintenance. Is the coated canvas stiff like Louis Vuitton or more fabric like which would attract dust? Are these easy to find in store?


----------



## BalLVLover

Yogathlete said:


> So, so pretty!!!! Now I NEED one! Do you mind posting a shot of the back of the bag?? There also weren't any back photos on the website when it was up.



Sure....here you go.


----------



## LaChocolat

m_ichele said:


> I'm interested in a black herbag pm which I'm assuming is pretty low maintenance. Is the coated canvas stiff like Louis Vuitton or more fabric like which would attract dust? Are these easy to find in store?


It's not like LV coated canvas at all. It's more fabric-like and attracts dust, but is also easy to wipe clean or dust off.  I may be wrong, but I don't think a black Herbag is easy to find in stores. It is a very low maintenance bag for sure.


----------



## m_ichele

LaChocolat said:


> It's not like LV coated canvas at all. It's more fabric-like and attracts dust, but is also easy to wipe clean or dust off.  I may be wrong, but I don't think a black Herbag is easy to find in stores. It is a very low maintenance bag for sure.



Thanks LaChocolat! How did you come across yours? Do you have a regular SA and did you let them know you were looking for one?


----------



## dingdong79

m_ichele said:


> Thanks LaChocolat! How did you come across yours? Do you have a regular SA and did you let them know you were looking for one?



Sent you a PM


----------



## designerloves

Does anyone know the price range for new Herbags?


----------



## Charee

designerloves said:


> Does anyone know the price range for new Herbags?


$3.3k in AUD as rough 'ballpark' guidance for USD/GBP/EUR etc.


----------



## designerloves

Charee said:


> $3.3k in AUD as rough 'ballpark' guidance for USD/GBP/EUR etc.



Thank you!


----------



## aizawamegamill

millivanilli said:


> sorry for the late reply.
> 
> You can bring the canvas to Hermès, they will clean it for you, at least in Europe they provide that service.
> 
> The earlier Herbags were ease to detach (and therefor to clean) but the Herbag zip is quite a hard thing to detach if not impossible (didn't try it yet).
> 
> Imho the B I have is easier to clean as the Herbag, this is why I use the Herbag less often.



Thanks for the very useful advice.  I will keep in mind that Herbag zip might not be detachable.


----------



## m_ichele

I'm still on the fence after reading pros and cons of this bag. The biggest pro for me is that it's Kelly's casual cousin so it meshes well with my lifestyle, but on the other hand, there's a lot of reviews that mention how it's not the easiest to get in and out of. I'm going to check it out today to see for myself and go from there.


----------



## Keren16

m_ichele said:


> I'm still on the fence after reading pros and cons of this bag. The biggest pro for me is that it's Kelly's casual cousin so it meshes well with my lifestyle, but on the other hand, there's a lot of reviews that mention how it's not the easiest to get in and out of. I'm going to check it out today to see for myself and go from there.



It's an easy bag for me to wear though  to be honest I use my other Hermes more
If you are new to the line it might be a good introduction to decide how you feel about Hermes.
You can always sell if it does not fit your lifestyle


----------



## LaChocolat

m_ichele said:


> Thanks LaChocolat! How did you come across yours? Do you have a regular SA and did you let them know you were looking for one?



Hi there. I do have a SA but this particular purchase was from a trusted reseller because I wanted/needed all black for the fall and snapped it up as soon as I saw it.

I saw your post below. It's difficult to get into but I don't think it's exceedingly more difficult than a Kelly (I could be wrong).  It's certainly no more difficult than my Chanel flaps. By difficult I mean that sometimes I leave the purse open/hanging if I'm in a rush.  I live/play in low crime areas (though you always have to be careful in a big city) but that may be a consideration. Regarding how tough the leather is on a brand new purse, it gets easier to open eventually.

It's definitely not for everyone and it's not really a loved style on TPF but I really love it. I will always have room for it in my purse arsenal even when I get Ks and Bs because they (and my Chanels) are not appropriate for all occasions. My Herbag has replaced my LV speedy in my purse world, plus it's light weight which is great for use with my two boys.


----------



## m_ichele

Keren16 said:


> It's an easy bag for me to wear though  to be honest I use my other Hermes more
> If you are new to the line it might be a good introduction to decide how you feel about Hermes.
> You can always sell if it does not fit your lifestyle



Thanks keren16. Of course I'm dreaming of b/k but realistically, I don't see that happening for a while. The herbag will be a training bag for a future k lol. I just bought an Evie and have been wearing her nonstop. I'm sliding down the orange slope [emoji1]


----------



## m_ichele

LaChocolat said:


> Hi there. I do have a SA but this particular purchase was from a trusted reseller because I wanted/needed all black for the fall and snapped it up as soon as I saw it.
> 
> I saw your post below. It's difficult to get into but I don't think it's exceedingly more difficult than a Kelly (I could be wrong).  It's certainly no more difficult than my Chanel flaps. By difficult I mean that sometimes I leave the purse open/hanging if I'm in a rush.  I live/play in low crime areas (though you always have to be careful in a big city) but that may be a consideration. Regarding how tough the leather is on a brand new purse, it gets easier to open eventually.
> 
> It's definitely not for everyone and it's not really a loved style on TPF but I really love it. I will always have room for it in my purse arsenal even when I get Ks and Bs because they (and my Chanels) are not appropriate for all occasions. My Herbag has replaced my LV speedy in my purse world, plus it's light weight which is great for use with my two boys.



Thanks LaChocolat! Since it's not a loved style and doesn't seem popular/common is another reason it appeals to me. I like how low key it is. You're right, the herbag fills the space in a bag wardrobe for those occasions when we're just running around. 

I tried it on and I loved it. They're holding it for me until store closing and I never purchase going in hot so I walked away to let myself marinate on it for a bit lol.


----------



## LaChocolat

m_ichele said:


> Thanks LaChocolat! Since it's not a loved style and doesn't seem popular/common is another reason it appeals to me. I like how low key it is. You're right, the herbag fills the space in a bag wardrobe for those occasions when we're just running around.
> 
> I tried it on and I loved it. They're holding it for me until store closing and I never purchase going in hot so I walked away to let myself marinate on it for a bit lol.



Oh good luck!!  Please share with us if you bite. It's a super cute purse.


----------



## Keren16

m_ichele said:


> Thanks keren16. Of course I'm dreaming of b/k but realistically, I don't see that happening for a while. The herbag will be a training bag for a future k lol. I just bought an Evie and have been wearing her nonstop. I'm sliding down the orange slope [emoji1]



Dreams come true !
Please let us know your feelings.  It is an education  because style evolves


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Hi there. I do have a SA but this particular purchase was from a trusted reseller because I wanted/needed all black for the fall and snapped it up as soon as I saw it.
> 
> I saw your post below. It's difficult to get into but I don't think it's exceedingly more difficult than a Kelly (I could be wrong).  It's certainly no more difficult than my Chanel flaps. By difficult I mean that sometimes I leave the purse open/hanging if I'm in a rush.  I live/play in low crime areas (though you always have to be careful in a big city) but that may be a consideration. Regarding how tough the leather is on a brand new purse, it gets easier to open eventually.
> 
> It's definitely not for everyone and it's not really a loved style on TPF but I really love it. I will always have room for it in my purse arsenal even when I get Ks and Bs because they (and my Chanels) are not appropriate for all occasions. My Herbag has replaced my LV speedy in my purse world, plus it's light weight which is great for use with my two boys.



Perfect description,  as always [emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

m_ichele said:


> Thanks LaChocolat! Since it's not a loved style and doesn't seem popular/common is another reason it appeals to me. I like how low key it is. You're right, the herbag fills the space in a bag wardrobe for those occasions when we're just running around.
> 
> I tried it on and I loved it. They're holding it for me until store closing and I never purchase going in hot so I walked away to let myself marinate on it for a bit lol.



Good choice
Never right to buy from emotion


----------



## Keren16

I do not think it is unloved
Not all you see or read is for everyone
Some of it is ostentatious 
If you buy the H Herbag, It will be part of you, given time, & develop its identity & purpose


----------



## m_ichele

In store action shot:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pardon the funky pose. I'm super excited to wear her [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Keren16

m_ichele said:


> In store action shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458215
> 
> Pardon the funky pose. I'm super excited to wear her [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



I think it looks great[emoji4][emoji106][emoji1326]
Do you?


----------



## m_ichele

Keren16 said:


> Dreams come true !
> Please let us know your feelings.  It is an education  because style evolves


Very true. I see others here and they're so elegant and put together. I want to be them when I grow up lol. 



Keren16 said:


> Good choice
> Never right to buy from emotion


Or while under the influence. I've bought looking through the filter of wine and the results were oftentimes mindboggling. Thank goodness for good return policies. 



Keren16 said:


> I do not think it is unloved
> Not all you see or read is for everyone
> Some of it is ostentatious
> If you buy the H Herbag, It will be part of you, given time, & develop its identity & purpose



The SA who helped me said almost the same thing. Thank you for your input keren16! It's tpf members like you and LaChocolat who really make tpf a valuable resource.


----------



## m_ichele

Keren16 said:


> I think it looks great[emoji4][emoji106][emoji1326]
> Do you?



I think so too [emoji4]. When it was first unpacked and unwrapped my first impression was it was cute but it didn't get my heart going like when I first saw my Evie. When I tried it on and looked in the mirror I only got a little excited. I took a pic and sent to my DH and looking at the pic I started to feel my heart beat. After walking away from it and looking at the pic again and again, the more my heart started to race. Now that she's home with me, I'm so giddy with happiness I can't stand it [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## LaChocolat

m_ichele said:


> I think so too [emoji4]. When it was first unpacked and unwrapped my first impression was it was cute but it didn't get my heart going like when I first saw my Evie. When I tried it on and looked in the mirror I only got a little excited. I took a pic and sent to my DH and looking at the pic I started to feel my heart beat. After walking away from it and looking at the pic again and again, the more my heart started to race. Now that she's home with me, I'm so giddy with happiness I can't stand it [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


You are sooo lucky to get the black brand new in store.   I looked or awhile and could not find it online or in store. It looks absolutely fabulous on you!!!   Keren is right. Your style will/should evolve. And H will be right there to provide in each evolution. Lol.  If you have time please place a few shots in the in action thread. With a four month old and super busy three year old I don't get to do it as much but it's such a fun thread to participate in.


----------



## m_ichele

LaChocolat said:


> You are sooo lucky to get the black brand new in store.   I looked or awhile and could not find it online or in store. It looks absolutely fabulous on you!!!   Keren is right. Your style will/should evolve. And H will be right there to provide in each evolution. Lol.  If you have time please place a few shots in the in action thread. With a four month old and super busy three year old I don't get to do it as much but it's such a fun thread to participate in.



Thanks so much LaChocolat! I know she and I will be very happy together [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Charee

m_ichele said:


> Thanks so much LaChocolat! I know she and I will be very happy together [emoji4][emoji173]️



Congrats!  There's an all black currently available online via the H Aust website atm and seeing it reminded me to check this thread again - so happy that you're happy with your Herbag!


----------



## m_ichele

Charee said:


> Congrats!  There's an all black currently available online via the H Aust website atm and seeing it reminded me to check this thread again - so happy that you're happy with your Herbag!



I am Charee! if you're thinking about an herbag, I say go for it!! As others have said, gettig in and out of it is a little more effort than a typical bag but I love it so much I don't mind.


----------



## RixG

Hi! Just sharing My 1st hermes herbag zip..

I am planning to buy another herbag zip poppy orange in 39? Is it really big? I am petite 170 cm in height.. Thank you


----------



## Charee

m_ichele said:


> I am Charee! if you're thinking about an herbag, I say go for it!! As others have said, gettig in and out of it is a little more effort than a typical bag but I love it so much I don't mind.



I really like the look of the all black, but have the ebene/black, which I think is too similar to justify having both haha! 

I would love a second Herbag with black leather and a blue sapphire body to suddenly be created (worn crossbody and matchy-matchy with black/navy Chanel espadrilles and white jeans in my day dream )!



RixG said:


> Hi! Just sharing My 1st hermes herbag zip..
> 
> I am planning to buy another herbag zip poppy orange in 39? Is it really big? I am petite 170 cm in height.. Thank you



Congrats!  Pretty! 

I personally think the 39 may be a bit big for a day bag unless you specifically need that size for work/A4 docs/holding larger items etc?!  Maybe because the shape on the slim strap might look a bit 'big block-ish' out of context?


----------



## Charee

Omg - m_ichele - I just realised you're wearing espadrilles in your pic!  Your Herbag + espadrilles = on point!


----------



## m_ichele

Charee said:


> Omg - m_ichele - I just realised you're wearing espadrilles in your pic!  Your Herbag + espadrilles = on point!



Thanks Charee [emoji173]️


----------



## RixG

Charee said:


> I really like the look of the all black, but have the ebene/black, which I think is too similar to justify having both haha!
> 
> I would love a second Herbag with black leather and a blue sapphire body to suddenly be created (worn crossbody and matchy-matchy with black/navy Chanel espadrilles and white jeans in my day dream )!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Pretty!
> 
> I personally think the 39 may be a bit big for a day bag unless you specifically need that size for work/A4 docs/holding larger items etc?!  Maybe because the shape on the slim strap might look a bit 'big block-ish' out of context?


Thanks for the reply charee! I'll just look for pm size of this color.


----------



## stacey_1805

Hi herbag owners, may I check if the leather sangles of the herbag crack with usage?


----------



## Charee

stacey_1805 said:


> Hi herbag owners, may I check if the leather sangles of the herbag crack with usage?



Hi there - if you mean the strap/handles, I don't think so with normal wear. I can't imagine them cracking unless really damaged/dry/mistreated etc.
However, someone with an older bag may have a more 'experienced' view!


----------



## Ninahhh

Hello Ladies!
I had a sort of odd questions. I did try looking in the forums and I also called Hermes, but they couldn't answer my question either. With the herbag, if I get the backpack version, can I use the leather part and straps ( I apologize for not knowing the proper name, newbie here) on a spare bag that wasn't the backpack version, a.k.a the purse version?

Thank-you for all your help!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ninahhh said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I had a sort of odd questions. I did try looking in the forums and I also called Hermes, but they couldn't answer my question either. With the herbag, if I get the backpack version, can I use the leather part and straps ( I apologize for not knowing the proper name, newbie here) on a spare bag that wasn't the backpack version, a.k.a the purse version?
> 
> Thank-you for all your help!



I can only try to answer based on what I know about the older versions. I have a PM top handle/long strap purse version from 2000 and also considered the Ado (back back). The bags for the Ado have slits cut at the bottom back of the bag for the straps while the bags for the regular purse version don't have them. So you could use spare bags for the backpack with the purse version (if you didn't mind the small, unused holes) but you could not use the regular purse bags with the back pack straps.


----------



## Ninahhh

LittleMsMelody said:


> I can only try to answer based on what I know about the older versions. I have a PM top handle/long strap purse version from 2000 and also considered the Ado (back back). The bags for the Ado have slits cut at the bottom back of the bag for the straps while the bags for the regular purse version don't have them. So you could use spare bags for the backpack with the purse version (if you didn't mind the small, unused holes) but you could not use the regular purse bags with the back pack straps.


Thank you, that helps! I know there are ways to wear the backpack as a purse. My only concern was getting a backpack and being stuck with a backpack version, but it is a pretty versatile bag!


----------



## Ninahhh

Hey Ladies!

I'm a bit of a Hermes newb, but I am trying to figure out what leather is on the Herbag Ado, in black. I thought it was boxed calf leather, but I feel like I might be wrong. Thoughts?


----------



## chymera

Can someone tell me if the herbag has a date code please? I bought mine today from the store, but don't want to ruin the bag shape by looking for the date code.

Thanks!


----------



## cherrytongue

Ninahhh said:


> Thank you, that helps! I know there are ways to wear the backpack as a purse. My only concern was getting a backpack and being stuck with a backpack version, but it is a pretty versatile bag!


That's my concern too! I'm also a little worried about how much weight I can put into the bag as I'm using it for school. Has anyone carried heavy books on a daily basis, with herbag?


----------



## sakuraboo

can someone please tell me how long is the shoulder strap of the 31 herbag zip? Thanks!!


----------



## LovetheLux

Would be worry about the canvas over the time of uses.....


----------



## Jazzykinz

Charee said:


> I have a black Herbag!
> 
> I ordered via the website having never held one irl (!!!) and I'm happy/relieved that I love it!
> 
> I'm into black _everything_, but I can see myself wanting a brighter coloured second Herbag...
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326828



I'm totally looking for The black. Do you know if it's harder to get ahold of? I'm on the list but I also found a preloved one.


----------



## m_ichele

Jazzykinz said:


> I'm totally looking for The black. Do you know if it's harder to get ahold of? I'm on the list but I also found a preloved one.



I bought a black herbag from my local boutique last month. Maybe my timing was good, but I called to ask if they had one and they did so I went in the next day and bought it. As I was paying, the sa  mentioned they didn't get them often so I was lucky but who knows if it's true. Give your boutique a call, you may luck out [emoji6]


----------



## Jazzykinz

m_ichele said:


> I bought a black herbag from my local boutique last month. Maybe my timing was good, but I called to ask if they had one and they did so I went in the next day and bought it. As I was paying, the sa  mentioned they didn't get them often so I was lucky but who knows if it's true. Give your boutique a call, you may luck out [emoji6]



Can I ask you which size you bought? I'm in the list for a PM but I found a GM preloved that I'm
Debating on purchasing.


----------



## m_ichele

Jazzykinz said:


> Can I ask you which size you bought? I'm in the list for a PM but I found a GM preloved that I'm
> Debating on purchasing.



I bought the pm size. I posted a pic a page or so back while I was in store. I'm 5'4" so the pm is a good size for me for daily wear.


----------



## mularice

Hi does anyone have any intel on Herbag stock? I'm in London, UK and today Bond Street boutique said everywhere has no bags. Apparently deliveries are really low too.

I'm looking for the Herbag Zip in size 31 in Orange. I'd maybe settle for the Poppy Red but I really really want the Orange.

Any intel would be very helpful. I want it ASAP. I need to curb my anxiety of my lack of Kelly / Birkin. Regretting passing on a B earlier this year.


----------



## millivanilli

I was told GM won't be available any more? Any intel on that?


----------



## mularice

millivanilli said:


> I was told GM won't be available any more? Any intel on that?



The SA I spoke to yesterday didn't say anything about that. I asked about sizing and she recommended 31 (PM) but suggested that GM was still available but not as common. They perhaps order less stock of GM size.


----------



## millivanilli

mularice said:


> The SA I spoke to yesterday didn't say anything about that. I asked about sizing and she recommended 31 (PM) but suggested that GM was still available but not as common. They perhaps order less stock of GM size.




ah that are great news for me! I am too tall for PM.... so the hund goes on for a GM black and GM feu one. 


....

stop crying wallet!


----------



## Fayvorite

Just saw this available on Hermes US... GM though...


----------



## incoralblue

Fayvorite said:


> Just saw this available on Hermes US... GM though...



Seen this exact colorway in the 31 and it's an absolute beauty.


----------



## Fayvorite

incoralblue said:


> Seen this exact colorway in the 31 and it's an absolute beauty.


 I wish it was in PM would grab it within heart beat... I googled up the size and its GIANT...


----------



## mularice

I'm literally so obsessed I went to Hermes again today with no luck. I don't know why I suddenly want it so much. Luckily DBF is supportive and ready to run to Hermes when I need!


----------



## millivanilli

Fayvorite said:


> Just saw this available on Hermes US... GM though...




this is a beauty! I already have a blue one, so I'll pass

Yes it is giant. but you can literally put your laptop, your dog and half of the kitchen into it


----------



## millivanilli

mularice said:


> I'm literally so obsessed I went to Hermes again today with no luck. I don't know why I suddenly want it so much. Luckily DBF is supportive and ready to run to Hermes when I need!



I called all H stores near of (to? of? don't know) me. There was only one left, ablue izmir one. I catched it but actually wanted a feu one. So perhaps calling the stores could help?


----------



## plastic-fish

chymera said:


> Can someone tell me if the herbag has a date code please? I bought mine today from the store, but don't want to ruin the bag shape by looking for the date code.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there. I have an older style herbag and my date code is on the back of the leather, directly below where the metal loop goes through for the lock.  Hope that helps...


----------



## Fayvorite

I am officially a Herbag owner today!!!  I waited about 3,4 months for a neutral colored Herbag.  The sales also said its a new color and I am loving it!


----------



## Fayvorite

millivanilli said:


> this is a beauty! I already have a blue one, so I'll pass
> 
> Yes it is giant. but you can literally put your laptop, your dog and half of the kitchen into it


hahaha my dog.... I like that idea!


----------



## mularice

millivanilli said:


> I called all H stores near of (to? of? don't know) me. There was only one left, ablue izmir one. I catched it but actually wanted a feu one. So perhaps calling the stores could help?



That's for your reply. In London they don't put phone calls through to the store, they go to a call centre and they don't know the stock. The manager of Hermes Bond Street said they don't give out info over email or anything. I have to physically go to store. I have used different SA's for all my purchases (small ones) so they don't offer to text me  I've resorted to asking my friend who works in Harrods to stalk them everyday lol and then I'll have to transfer him the money to buy it instantly if one does come in!


----------



## mularice

Fayvorite said:


> I am officially a Herbag owner today!!!  I waited about 3,4 months for a neutral colored Herbag.  The sales also said its a new color and I am loving it!



Congrats! Is that the Trench colour? An SA my friend recommended said she had this new colour and some others available but I said I only want orange.

It's a beauty though! Enjoy it!


----------



## millivanilli

anyone know if I have to play the wait in a line game for a herbag in Paris too? I am really repelled by that new system.


Fayvorite said:


> I am officially a Herbag owner today!!!  I waited about 3,4 months for a neutral colored Herbag.  The sales also said its a new color and I am loving it!



I LOOOOVE IT!


----------



## Fayvorite

millivanilli said:


> anyone know if I have to play the wait in a line game for a herbag in Paris too? I am really repelled by that new system.
> 
> 
> I LOOOOVE IT!


 Thank you!  I hate to disappoint you...but I was in Paris in end of September and looking for Herbag, went to the first store as soon it opened and they didnt have it.  The sales suggested me go to the flagship store but you need to get an appointment for it.  Of course the appointmetn were all taken by the time I rushed to the flapship... and they will not show any bags. 

I also went there on a Saturday too.  Maybe you will have better luck, I highly recommend going to the flagship before it opens and get in line try to get an appointment.

Best luck to you hope you get your herbag in Paris!!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

mularice said:


> That's for your reply. In London they don't put phone calls through to the store, they go to a call centre and they don't know the stock. The manager of Hermes Bond Street said they don't give out info over email or anything. I have to physically go to store. I have used different SA's for all my purchases (small ones) so they don't offer to text me  I've resorted to asking my friend who works in Harrods to stalk them everyday lol and then I'll have to transfer him the money to buy it instantly if one does come in!




Oh I am sorry to hear that. Actually customer care like that makes me furious.


----------



## millivanilli

Fayvorite said:


> Thank you!  I hate to disappoint you...but I was in Paris in end of September and looking for Herbag, went to the first store as soon it opened and they didnt have it.  The sales suggested me go to the flagship store but you need to get an appointment for it.  Of course the appointmetn were all taken by the time I rushed to the flapship... and they will not show any bags.
> 
> I also went there on a Saturday too.  Maybe you will have better luck, I highly recommend going to the flagship before it opens and get in line try to get an appointment.
> 
> Best luck to you hope you get your herbag in Paris!!!!!




Thank you dear! Well, I am not quite sure if I do want to do that- again. Left the store half a year ago seeing how crowded it was and went directly to collector square. Stories I am hearing about lining up in front of the store to get an appointment lead me to a quite sure "no". I can't stand still that long, I'll collapse. So I guess I'll pass and stick on Hermes.com.

I love your dog btw. I guess it won't fit into a Herbag. Mine does but well.... it is a miniature...


----------



## Fayvorite

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear! Well, I am not quite sure if I do want to do that- again. Left the store half a year ago seeing how crowded it was and went directly to collector square. Stories I am hearing about lining up in front of the store to get an appointment lead me to a quite sure "no". I can't stand still that long, I'll collapse. So I guess I'll pass and stick on Hermes.com.
> 
> I love your dog btw. I guess it won't fit into a Herbag. Mine does but well.... it is a miniature...


Oh oh I didnt mention, I also hear they will get your phone number and text you prior to your scheduled apointment...

Thanks for the compliment on my pup!


----------



## sakuraboo

Fayvorite said:


> I am officially a Herbag owner today!!!  I waited about 3,4 months for a neutral colored Herbag.  The sales also said its a new color and I am loving it!


is the leather H red? just got my in blue agate / H red.. we are bag twins


----------



## mularice

Oh gosh. Emotional Hermes rollercoaster - found the only orange Herbag in Germany. Unfortunately I was emailed on my work email and didn't get the message till Monday by which it was sold. I'm so upset. There's no Orange in EU and Bond St emailed me the list of colours they are expecting to receive and there are no Orange shades on the list.

I admit I shed a tear (brattyness taking over). Desperate now 

Saw a Herbag on the uk website but it was in blue. Nope.


----------



## millivanilli

mularice said:


> Oh gosh. Emotional Hermes rollercoaster - found the only orange Herbag in Germany. Unfortunately I was emailed on my work email and didn't get the message till Monday by which it was sold. I'm so upset. There's no Orange in EU and Bond St emailed me the list of colours they are expecting to receive and there are no Orange shades on the list.
> 
> I admit I shed a tear (brattyness taking over). Desperate now
> 
> Saw a Herbag on the uk website but it was in blue. Nope.




oh I am so sorry


----------



## mularice

millivanilli said:


> oh I am so sorry



The search continues! They say the chase is fun... lol


----------



## Sweetyqbk

smooches said:


> I'm sure you already figured it out since this is so old but just in case: on mine it unscrews like you are taking off the lid of a jar



Omg thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prinzs

Hi everyone, I've been stalking the forums for a while, but this is my first post, as I just purchased my first H bag!  It's the older model Herbag Ado.  I have a few questions , which may be stupid as I'm still such a newbie:
(1)  I have read that people clean the canvas by letting it soak in soapy water.  Do I just dunk the who thing in (detached from the leather of course)?  Is there anything I have to do to protect the metal parts?
(2)  Is there a particular detergent that is recommended?
(3)  If I clean the bag on my own, or spot clean using a magic eraser, would I still be able  to take it to Hermes' spa later down the line, or would they reject it because I've tampered with it?
I've attached pics of the staining.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thank you all very much in advance


----------



## millivanilli

That's a very pretty Herbag, congrats. UNfortunately I cannot tell you anything about getting the canvas cleaned by yourself, I'd bring it to Hermès if I was you. At least over her they clean the canvas.

Here they won't reject the bag if you did something to it, at least they didn't say anything about my bag the preowner smeared colored shoepolish on.


----------



## prinzs

millivanilli said:


> That's a very pretty Herbag, congrats. UNfortunately I cannot tell you anything about getting the canvas cleaned by yourself, I'd bring it to Hermès if I was you. At least over her they clean the canvas.
> 
> Here they won't reject the bag if you did something to it, at least they didn't say anything about my bag the preowner smeared colored shoepolish on.


Hi millivanilli, thanks for the advice.  The leather portion on the bag is still in quite good shape, and the backpack straps have never been used (previous owner used it as a handbag), so I thought maybe I could just try cleaning the canvas myself.  But I think you're right and I should just bite the bullet and take it to Hermes.  It will just be so hard to be apart from the bag for so long.  I'm so excited to have it since it's my first!


----------



## plastic-fish

prinzs said:


> Hi everyone, I've been stalking the forums for a while, but this is my first post, as I just purchased my first H bag!  It's the older model Herbag Ado.  I have a few questions , which may be stupid as I'm still such a newbie:
> (1)  I have read that people clean the canvas by letting it soak in soapy water.  Do I just dunk the who thing in (detached from the leather of course)?  Is there anything I have to do to protect the metal parts?
> (2)  Is there a particular detergent that is recommended?
> (3)  If I clean the bag on my own, or spot clean using a magic eraser, would I still be able  to take it to Hermes' spa later down the line, or would they reject it because I've tampered with it?
> I've attached pics of the staining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592047
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance



Hi there.  I have used Magic Eraser on toile and have had luck, especially on those types of areas with yellowing.  The Magic Eraser literally shreds to bits as you use it but it can remove some staining.  I've never seen any adverse reactions on my herbag bag and I've NEVER used it on the leather.  But as always recommended, test on a discreet spot, wait for 24 hours before doing the whole bag.  I've never considered taking my herbag to Hermes for cleaning, it often takes way too long and I'm kind of impatient.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## prinzs

plastic-fish said:


> Hi there.  I have used Magic Eraser on toile and have had luck, especially on those types of areas with yellowing.  The Magic Eraser literally shreds to bits as you use it but it can remove some staining.  I've never seen any adverse reactions on my herbag bag and I've NEVER used it on the leather.  But as always recommended, test on a discreet spot, wait for 24 hours before doing the whole bag.  I've never considered taking my herbag to Hermes for cleaning, it often takes way too long and I'm kind of impatient.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thank you so much for the helpful tips, plastic-fish!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

In love with my first herbag! Now I just need to get a twilly for a pop of color


----------



## K21

Hello tPFers!

Please share your gorgeous Her bag here!!
I am waiting for black on black,,so I cant share mine, but I will share once I get it!
Cant wait to see your colorful bags!!

XOXO


----------



## papilloncristal

Here are mine


----------



## breakfast@marys

Hello Everyone! 

I finally found the perfect Herbag on fashionphile! After looking for one for 3 years!
But after chatting with fashionphile, they said they weren't sure if you could change this particular herbag into the backpack.

But it's an old style one from 1999 with two interchangeable bodies.

i thought all of the old herbags can be changed into a backpack 
I'm really confused now


(Really sorry if this question has be asked somewhere! but i haven't found anything and i'm in a hurry as i want to get this one)


----------



## papertiger

Some had interchangeable colours and some had interchangeable sizes.


----------



## breakfast@marys

so not every old style herbag can be changed into a backpack?  now i'm really not sure what go get

1. either all black (with the possibilty of wearing it as a backpack and an interchangeable body i dont like)

2. or beige/white an beige/beige (where i like both bodies not only one of the two like in 1. but this can't be worn as a backpack)

should i go for the black with backpack function and just sell the other body? or rather go with the one where i get two bags with one but don't have the backpack function?

really need all of your opinions  thanks so much in advance


----------



## K21

Ditchwitch27 said:


> In love with my first herbag! Now I just need to get a twilly for a pop of color


Gorgeous!!!
I have been looking for exact color!!!But didnt find them yet...
May I ask where did you get your bag?


----------



## blktauna

I just got my new to me herbag. A lovely old one because Toile!
This bag was basically never used. It is utterly Pristine. Not a scratch on the lock, the little stopper is still there... Nary a mark on the leather. Nothing. 

WOnlt be like that for ong because I will use this baby to DEATH. It's perfect


----------



## kathydep

Has anyone else have this issue on the leather of their herbag? I bought this bramd new, shirnk wrapped in H Waikiki in 2015. It looks like it's about to crack, I rarely used this bag, maybe about 5-6 times since I got it but I make sure I air it out often.


----------



## nattle

kathydep said:


> Has anyone else have this issue on the leather of their herbag? I bought this bramd new, shirnk wrapped in H Waikiki in 2015. It looks like it's about to crack, I rarely used this bag, maybe about 5-6 times since I got it but I make sure I air it out often.


Mine has minor cracks on the flap and the strap - I usually close the flap hard because the leather is stiff. I bought mine in 2016.


----------



## kathydep

nattle said:


> Mine has minor cracks on the flap and the strap - I usually close the flap hard because the leather is stiff. I bought mine in 2016.



Oh no, that's what I am scared of! My local H is closed for a week because they are moving for the remodel. I tried to condition it using Apple Conditioner and there was no color lift. I plan to repeat the process tomorrow just to make sure it gets some needed moisture.

If anyone here thinks that's a bad idea, please let me know. I really wanna try to avoid paying $350 for spa.


----------



## nattle

kathydep said:


> Oh no, that's what I am scared of! My local H is closed for a week because they are moving for the remodel. I tried to condition it using Apple Conditioner and there was no color lift. I plan to repeat the process tomorrow just to make sure it gets some needed moisture.
> 
> If anyone here thinks that's a bad idea, please let me know. I really wanna try to avoid paying $350 for spa.






Strap shown here is the worst crack. The flap actually looks okay unless you look at it closely. 

I don't use it much after discovering the cracks which is a shame. I use it when i go traveling as it is a very secure bag. 

I wouldn't mind trying the conditioner but you might have to condition it often if you plan to use this bag all the time. I definitely don't want to spend that much for spa!


----------



## kathydep

nattle said:


> View attachment 3646289
> 
> 
> Strap shown here is the worst crack. The flap actually looks okay unless you look at it closely.
> 
> I don't use it much after discovering the cracks which is a shame. I use it when i go traveling as it is a very secure bag.
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying the conditioner but you might have to condition it often if you plan to use this bag all the time. I definitely don't want to spend that much for spa!



Oh no! Sorry that happened to your straps. I haven't seen any cracks on mine so thats good. This bag is my first H anything and was a gift from my DH on our 10 yr wedding anniv when we renewed our vows. Because of the sentimental value, I wanna try my best to save it before spending $ for spa. I am posting on care for H leathers too to see what docride thinks. Thank you!


----------



## bucha

I just received my Herbag Zip and am in absolute awe at the genius of the design behind this bag. I don't think I've felt so strongly for a bag before.
Love it!


----------



## azukitea

bucha said:


> I just received my Herbag Zip and am in absolute awe at the genius of the design behind this bag. I don't think I've felt so strongly for a bag before.
> Love it!
> View attachment 3648092


nice charm  u got there


----------



## Ana B

Has anyone figured what the small punched hole is for on the front strap of herbag? I read an earlier post that it is for the lock, but I can't seem to figure how it looks.


----------



## BalLVLover

Ana B said:


> Has anyone figured what the small punched hole is for on the front strap of herbag? I read an earlier post that it is for the lock, but I can't seem to figure how it looks.



I asked ad my local H and they didn't know. I also assumed it was for the lock.


----------



## LVsister

If you close the flap and pull the straps through the sellier metal, the strap with the hole should lay above the other strap. Then you can put the lock through the punched hole, so one can't pull out the strap thus the flap stays closed. Hope this makes some sense


----------



## BalLVLover

LVsister said:


> If you close the flap and pull the straps through the sellier metal, the strap with the hole should lay above the other strap. Then you can put the lock through the punched hole, so one can't pull out the strap thus the flap stays closed. Hope this makes some sense



Yes, thanks.


----------



## chymera

LVsister said:


> If you close the flap and pull the straps through the sellier metal, the strap with the hole should lay above the other strap. Then you can put the lock through the punched hole, so one can't pull out the strap thus the flap stays closed. Hope this makes some sense



Can you post a pic? I don't get it (I feel bad I don't get it lol) and I really want to try this on my bag. Thanks!!


----------



## Alex143

Hi ladies! Does anyone know where I can get an orange spare bag? Does Hermes still sell them? I have the pm herbag old version and wanted the orange bottom. Does anyone have one for sale even in rough shape? Or can I dye my neutral spare bag to match? I'll attach photo for reference thank you!


----------



## plastic-fish

LVsister said:


> If you close the flap and pull the straps through the sellier metal, the strap with the hole should lay above the other strap. Then you can put the lock through the punched hole, so one can't pull out the strap thus the flap stays closed. Hope this makes some sense


Thank you, I've often wondered that exact thing, obviously never thought to ask, silly me....  I'm going to try this later tonight, your description sounds simple, see if I can translate it into a result.  Thank you for the steps and thank you to Ana B for asking.


----------



## doni

So, I had never considered this bag. To be honest, I knew nothing about it. But yesterday I went to a shop here, a reputable pre-loved bags seller looking for the LV PM (fed up with the waiting list...) and there there was one in the old style, with the two interchangeable bodies and the leather part in black.

 It is in beautiful condition, the beige body has never been used, and the black one only very slightly. It is the 30 cm (?) size and I am petite so I can carry it crossbody, It occurred to me it is the perfect bag for travelling light...

Anyway, the lock is missing, which may explain what a good deal it is. And my question is, is it easy to get a replacement lock in Hermes? Or any idea where and how expensive that is?
I find I am seriously considering this...


----------



## pandalover1119

papilloncristal said:


> Here are mine
> 
> View attachment 3619105


Those are beautiful colors (and my favorite color, pink)!!! I was just wondering when and where did you purchase them? I'm going to Europe this summer and would like to add this bag to my collection


----------



## papilloncristal

pandalover1119 said:


> Those are beautiful colors (and my favorite color, pink)!!! I was just wondering when and where did you purchase them? I'm going to Europe this summer and would like to add this bag to my collection


 I got both of them from Japan, Rose Sakura in 2015 and Rose Azalee just 2 months ago. I'm not sure if RS is still in production but I have seen RA a few times recently. I heard that pink isn't as popular as in Asia so I guess it won't be too difficult to find a RA. HTH and good luck!


----------



## pandalover1119

papilloncristal said:


> I got both of them from Japan, Rose Sakura in 2015 and Rose Azalee just 2 months ago. I'm not sure if RS is still in production but I have seen RA a few times recently. I heard that pink isn't as popular as in Asia so I guess it won't be too difficult to find a RA. HTH and good luck!



Thank you!! I sent you a more detailed message. Please check your inbox  I really appreciate it!


----------



## millivanilli

BalLVLover said:


> I asked ad my local H and they didn't know. I also assumed it was for the lock.


it's for the lock.


----------



## sakuraboo

kathydep said:


> Oh no, that's what I am scared of! My local H is closed for a week because they are moving for the remodel. I tried to condition it using Apple Conditioner and there was no color lift. I plan to repeat the process tomorrow just to make sure it gets some needed moisture.
> 
> If anyone here thinks that's a bad idea, please let me know. I really wanna try to avoid paying $350 for spa.



i bought mine in 2016 too and my strap had cracks like yours when i checked last weekend  I used it less than 5 times in the winter. I  contacted H and they said the vache Hunter leather parts are very sensitive to frictions and rubbings and can therefore become scratched with handling and use.  The leather will keep patinating with time and the scratches will decrease. I was going to get another one for daily use but not anymore


----------



## kathydep

sakuraboo said:


> i bought mine in 2016 too and my strap had cracks like yours when i checked last weekend  I used it less than 5 times in the winter. I  contacted H and they said the vache Hunter leather parts are very sensitive to frictions and rubbings and can therefore become scratched with handling and use.  The leather will keep patinating with time and the scratches will decrease. I was going to get another one for daily use but not anymore



Thank you! With my straps, it's not really cracks or scratches but wrinkles. Do you mind sharing a photo?


----------



## sakuraboo

kathydep said:


> Thank you! With my straps, it's not really cracks or scratches but wrinkles. Do you mind sharing a photo?


sorry it's not that clear...


----------



## doni

Just got my vintage Herbag. So gorgeous!


----------



## doni

Ups, sorry, here it is. The other body is black.


----------



## kathydep

sakuraboo said:


> sorry it's not that clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673075



Ohh i see. Mine is not like this, just hella wrinkles, like the leather bubbled up. I guess I have to still bring to the boutique. Thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## sakuraboo

kathydep said:


> Ohh i see. Mine is not like this, just hella wrinkles, like the leather bubbled up. I guess I have to still bring to the boutique. Thanks for sharing your pic!


Good luck!


----------



## LVsister

chymera said:


> Can you post a pic? I don't get it (I feel bad I don't get it lol) and I really want to try this on my bag. Thanks!!





plastic-fish said:


> Thank you, I've often wondered that exact thing, obviously never thought to ask, silly me....  I'm going to try this later tonight, your description sounds simple, see if I can translate it into a result.  Thank you for the steps and thank you to Ana B for asking.



Sorry for the late reply, finally taken the time to make a picture (which is a good thing, since it is also the first time I am actually using the lock lol). Hope you dont mind me overdoing the watermarkers [emoji23] and hope the picture helps


----------



## doni

I have to say, this bag is beautiful. Love the design, love the softness of the canvas and how sharp it looks. But the opening system... I don't mind that it takes time, it has the exterior pocket of you want (the bodies in the vintage version are reversible and the pocket can be in our out) and I like the process of getting into a bag. But this! Main problem I have is that it is difficult to open/close the bag without damaging it, specially in use. The hole gets all strechted and it is easy to pull and scratch... Sad but I think I am letting it go.


----------



## K21

I have posted this on "ur latest H purchases" but wanted to ask some thoughts on this bag!

So I was very specific about wanting black on black for quite some time.
I had to pass a few black on black as they had scratches for the past few I saw, and I got a call from SA yesterday that there was new black on black with new fabric. (thought this one isnt completely back as I wished...)
Its canvas coasted with something I am not sure. So photo below is on its way to me, I should have it by tonight when I get off from work.

Anyone used this fabric/ or seen? Love or hate???
ANY comments are welcome!!


----------



## sakuraboo

K21 said:


> I have posted this on "ur latest H purchases" but wanted to ask some thoughts on this bag!
> 
> So I was very specific about wanting black on black for quite some time.
> I had to pass a few black on black as they had scratches for the past few I saw, and I got a call from SA yesterday that there was new black on black with new fabric. (thought this one isnt completely back as I wished...)
> Its canvas coasted with something I am not sure. So photo below is on its way to me, I should have it by tonight when I get off from work.
> 
> Anyone used this fabric/ or seen? Love or hate???
> ANY comments are welcome!!
> View attachment 3677134
> View attachment 3677135



congrats on the bag!! looks very chic  
the only concern I would have about the coated canvas is whether the coating would wear out over time? or easily scratched?
may i ask where did you get this?


----------



## K21

sakuraboo said:


> congrats on the bag!! looks very chic
> the only concern I would have about the coated canvas is whether the coating would wear out over time? or easily scratched?
> may i ask where did you get this?


I got this in HongKong!
I am bit worried about it wearing out...but not sure about the scratch! It my first time getting such bag, its very new to me.
Perhaps anyone's tip with their experience would be helpful!


----------



## K21

I have a rather dumb question about HER bag.
It was my first time getting a HER bag and I only saw a tag in the pocket saying where its made but it doesnt have any stamping or anything like other leather bags... just out of curiosity( not that I want to resell later) how are HER bags authenticated??
I mean bags like Chanel and such have their Authentic card and numbers...


----------



## doni

The Herbag should have a stamp in the leather with the letters. In mine it is below the cilinder piece that closes it.

How do you find getting in and out of the bag? I cannot get my head round all that pulling, don't know whether I am doing anything wrong....


----------



## sakuraboo

K21 said:


> I got this in HongKong!
> I am bit worried about it wearing out...but not sure about the scratch! It my first time getting such bag, its very new to me.
> Perhaps anyone's tip with their experience would be helpful!


i gotta check out H when I'm there again. which store had it?


----------



## K21

sakuraboo said:


> i gotta check out H when I'm there again. which store had it?


It was Peninsula


----------



## K21

kimtywong said:


> This isn't really a question, but have ladies "pulled" your herbag zip apart? I have and have posted the same photo on "Your Hermes in Action" thread, but I'll post it on here for convenience.
> 
> I don't know why H decides to NOT let us have interchangeable canvases. I'm quite sad about. After pulling it apart, I tried to turn it inside out, because I read that some people did this with the old one. Again, to no avail. It's quite stiff to turn inside out.
> 
> So my question is... what is the point of keeping the engineering side of things when we can't even change the canvases.  Easier to clean for them, perhaps. STILL. Maybe I should sew up a few canvas bodies and interchange them!


Was it easy to put them back together?
I am thinking of pulling my long strap out to try new look...but wasnt sure if should..


----------



## BalLVLover

K21 said:


> I have posted this on "ur latest H purchases" but wanted to ask some thoughts on this bag!
> 
> So I was very specific about wanting black on black for quite some time.
> I had to pass a few black on black as they had scratches for the past few I saw, and I got a call from SA yesterday that there was new black on black with new fabric. (thought this one isnt completely back as I wished...)
> Its canvas coasted with something I am not sure. So photo below is on its way to me, I should have it by tonight when I get off from work.
> 
> Anyone used this fabric/ or seen? Love or hate???
> ANY comments are welcome!!
> View attachment 3677134
> View attachment 3677135



Oooh! This is very interesting! I like it but I'd be worried about the coating too. It's very cool [emoji41] though!


----------



## BalLVLover

K21 said:


> I have a rather dumb question about HER bag.
> It was my first time getting a HER bag and I only saw a tag in the pocket saying where its made but it doesnt have any stamping or anything like other leather bags... just out of curiosity( not that I want to resell later) how are HER bags authenticated??
> I mean bags like Chanel and such have their Authentic card and numbers...



The stamp is on the underside of the leather flap on the back of the bag. 



doni said:


> The Herbag should have a stamp in the leather with the letters. In mine it is below the cilinder piece that closes it.
> 
> How do you find getting in and out of the bag? I cannot get my head round all that pulling, don't know whether I am doing anything wrong....



It takes a bit of time to get used to it sort of like the Kelly. If I'm in a hurry I just put one strap in and leave the other one out.


----------



## Aelfaerie

K21 said:


> I have posted this on "ur latest H purchases" but wanted to ask some thoughts on this bag!
> 
> So I was very specific about wanting black on black for quite some time.
> I had to pass a few black on black as they had scratches for the past few I saw, and I got a call from SA yesterday that there was new black on black with new fabric. (thought this one isnt completely back as I wished...)
> Its canvas coasted with something I am not sure. So photo below is on its way to me, I should have it by tonight when I get off from work.
> 
> Anyone used this fabric/ or seen? Love or hate???
> ANY comments are welcome!!
> View attachment 3677134
> View attachment 3677135


My S.A. told me this was waxed canvas!


----------



## myangrqzmom

Wow! I wished that fabric came out when I bought mines. I have the chocolate top in navy canvas. That fabric might be better than canvas and won't penetrate dirt since it's waxed. Liquid would probably just bead off. Black on black with that fabric is gorgeous! It has a shine to it. I hope this is the one for you!


----------



## Les Tambours

Yes, the waxed fabric is a very special addition and I want it for my herbag too. You are supposed to be able to order replacement 'sacs' in different colours etc. 
I wouldn't worry about the wax wearing off - waxed canvas is usually pretty tough and it should be possible to 'feed' the wax with a supporting coat just like with Barbour jackets and other waxed canvas high-end goods. Maybe take advice on maintenance from the store? It will wear down a bit but it will acquire a patina which some amongst us might find very attractive! In my experience the corners on the plain canvas sacs are susceptible to wear so any extra barrier  is a great idea to give your bag longevity.


----------



## lovelovelv

Has this bag been discontinued? If not, is it widely available?


----------



## KH8

It just popped up at hermes.com european site like 8 hours before....
Amazing new colours like Rouge Grenat, Zanzibar, trench(?), and moutarde(?), rose azalea 

I d say it's relatively easier to find than other bags... just need a lot of stalking and they are put on shelf at store quite frequently... just need the right timing... good luck!


----------



## sakuraboo

KH8 said:


> It just popped up at hermes.com european site like 8 hours before....
> Amazing new colours like Rouge Grenat, Zanzibar, trench(?), and moutarde(?), rose azalea
> 
> I d say it's relatively easier to find than other bags... just need a lot of stalking and they are put on shelf at store quite frequently... just need the right timing... good luck!



omg i'd pick them up in no time if they were on my country's site


----------



## oohshinythings

lovelovelv said:


> Has this bag been discontinued? If not, is it widely available?


I just bought one in Paris last week, so definitely not hard to get your hands on it.


----------



## breakfast@marys

oohshinythings said:


> I just bought one in Paris last week, so definitely not hard to get your hands on it.



would love to see a pic 



KH8 said:


> It just popped up at hermes.com european site like 8 hours before....
> Amazing new colours like Rouge Grenat, Zanzibar, trench(?), and moutarde(?), rose azalea
> 
> I d say it's relatively easier to find than other bags... just need a lot of stalking and they are put on shelf at store quite frequently... just need the right timing... good luck!



unfortunately i can't see them anymore. the colors would have been interesting


----------



## oohshinythings

breakfast@marys said:


> would love to see a pic



Here you go! Didn't put on the lock/clochette but I think you get the idea. This is rouge grenat in the classic toile (so not the plastic(?) coated version-- though I saw that in black and thought it was pretty cool) with red leather.


----------



## breakfast@marys

oohshinythings said:


> Here you go! Didn't put on the lock/clochette but I think you get the idea. This is rouge grenat in the classic toile (so not the plastic(?) coated version-- though I saw that in black and thought it was pretty cool) with red leather.
> View attachment 3724081
> View attachment 3724082



yeeees!


----------



## pandalover1119

Does anyone know if it's possible to get an all-black one in Italy or Paris? Going in one week [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## AndreaheartsLV

pandalover1119 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get an all-black one in Italy or Paris? Going in one week [emoji28][emoji28]


Hi! I got an all black one in Porto Cervo last week. They had a selection of colors available.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hello ladies,

I haven't posted on this forum before... But I would appreciate your thoughts. I have a Herbag Ado, which I know is authentic. I just received another, supposedly from the early 2000's, purchased preowned. I didn't post it for authenticiation as it was listed buy it now and I didn't want to miss out on it. the seller has no negatives. I don't think it's authentic. I understand that I can't have a bag in possession and have authenticated here. Who would I contact and pay for the authenticiation. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hello again,

 Have located and reached out to an independent authenticiation service. Please disregard my previous request. It never pays to rush into an online preowned purchase. I know better.  : )


----------



## Ceeyahd

Good morning ladies,

I have a question for Herbag owners. I've read this thread completely so I've understand the herbag seems to be on its third run as far as Hermes changes. Can anyone explain when the chain in the rod became mainstream in the earlier models? I have a backpack version which doesn't have the chain, but from reading this in the past this thread, it seems that the backpack model didn't have a chain in the rod.

In short I'm just wondering about the history of changes in small details of the Herbag. I'm not asking for authentication purposes, I'm asking just to learn more about the different versions overtime of this bag. I read here the obvious changes such as the first version and then the zip version and now a newly released coated version. Thank you.


----------



## Alivia

Hi everyone, I recently bought a herbag 39 zip burgundy from a European vintage store. I initially wanted the 31 size but I love the burgundy colour so got the 39. 
Sorry if this has been asked before;
Does anyone use a bag insert to stop the base of the herbag slouching over time? Also is the 39 size still in production or is it only the 31 size being sold new?
Just wanted to add; love this bag! Hermes do casual/understated so well with herbag, Lindy and double sens


----------



## Ceeyahd

Alivia said:


> Hi everyone, I recently bought a herbag 39 zip burgundy from a European vintage store. I initially wanted the 31 size but I love the burgundy colour so got the 39.
> Sorry if this has been asked before;
> Does anyone use a bag insert to stop the base of the herbag slouching over time? Also is the 39 size still in production or is it only the 31 size being sold new?
> Just wanted to add; love this bag! Hermes do casual/understated so well with herbag, Lindy and double sens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765821
> View attachment 3765822



Lovely color. I love the Herbag, I can carry to work, or anywhere, very casual. I don't have to worry about scratches... which I obsess over with my other bags while to and from, to and from school, to and from grocery shopping.. kid friendly too. Enjoy.
I am looking at inserts as well, but the canvas is pretty sturdy. I have a Herbag Ado as well, and is great to use on ski trips. Love it more than other backpacks... it's unique, as well.


----------



## Louis1992

Hello everyone,
I have a question (may be a stupid one): can we order extra canvas body for the Herbag from Hermes store? 
Has anyone ever tried to dye the canvas body of your Herbag ? 
I want to change the colour of the canvas of my Herbag zip 39, which I have been used for a while and the colour is a little bit faded at the base with dirt. I afraid that re-dye process may harm the canvas and destroy the structure of it.. 
please share with me if you have any previous experiences regarding this issue. Thank you


----------



## Ceeyahd

Louis1992 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a question (may be a stupid one): can we order extra canvas body for the Herbag from Hermes store?
> Has anyone ever tried to dye the canvas body of your Herbag ?
> I want to change the colour of the canvas of my Herbag zip 39, which I have been used for a while and the colour is a little bit faded at the base with dirt. I afraid that re-dye process may harm the canvas and destroy the structure of it..
> please share with me if you have any previous experiences regarding this issue. Thank you


^^^

I didn't know about dying the canvas. But I saw the canvas bags sold on eBay when I was looking for a complete herbag set. They're probably not brand new, but maybe, as the bag I found was in brand new condition so it's very possible.


----------



## Louis1992

Ceeyahd said:


> ^^^
> 
> I didn't know about dying the canvas. But I saw the canvas bags sold on eBay when I was looking for a complete herbag set. They're probably not brand new, but maybe, as the bag I found was in brand new condition so it's very possible.



Thank you for your advices. Ebay is indeed a very good source for hunting a used herbag or the canvas. However the colour that I want is quite rare, which is burgundy, so I am thinking of dyeing the canvas. I will check with the Hermes store in Melbourne and update the information if you need it.
By the way, these are few photos of my Herbags. One is all black and other is blue jeans with rogue trap. I love them and especially I love the way how we can transform them into new looks, new shapes everyday! I love playing transformation game with my Herbag, if anyone has any different ideas of transforming the Herbag, please share!


----------



## cdinh87

Does anyone know what is the name of this color Herbag seen on Kim Kardashian?


----------



## kathydep

Alivia said:


> Hi everyone, I recently bought a herbag 39 zip burgundy from a European vintage store. I initially wanted the 31 size but I love the burgundy colour so got the 39.
> Sorry if this has been asked before;
> Does anyone use a bag insert to stop the base of the herbag slouching over time? Also is the 39 size still in production or is it only the 31 size being sold new?
> Just wanted to add; love this bag! Hermes do casual/understated so well with herbag, Lindy and double sens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765821
> View attachment 3765822


I use an acrylic base that i bought for one of my Chanel bags but fits perfectly in this herbag to prevent sagging.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cdinh87 said:


> Does anyone know what is the name of this color Herbag seen on Kim Kardashian?


The hunter leather looks quite light also unless its the lighting? I haven't seen a Herbag zip with such a light hunter leather. The colour looks like Tabac Camel though...


----------



## LV Bags Lover

The new season color for Herbag  with my Rodeo!


----------



## Luluc1415

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3799533
> 
> The new season color for Herbag  with my Rodeo!



It's beautiful!


----------



## cdinh87

PurseOnFleek said:


> The hunter leather looks quite light also unless its the lighting? I haven't seen a Herbag zip with such a light hunter leather. The colour looks like Tabac Camel though...


I asked my SA and she said the color is no longer available.  She didn't say what color it was though... over to google I go! Thanks!


----------



## kathydep

Alivia said:


> Hi everyone, I recently bought a herbag 39 zip burgundy from a European vintage store. I initially wanted the 31 size but I love the burgundy colour so got the 39.
> Sorry if this has been asked before;
> Does anyone use a bag insert to stop the base of the herbag slouching over time? Also is the 39 size still in production or is it only the 31 size being sold new?
> Just wanted to add; love this bag! Hermes do casual/understated so well with herbag, Lindy and double sens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765821
> View attachment 3765822


I saw this and said to myself, what a gorgeous color. Then I realized, I have the exact same one in a 31! Dont you just love this?! It's neutral and color at the same time!


----------



## Starlene

I am currently looking for a herbag and was wondering does anyone know which colors are currently available?
Thanks


----------



## bakeacookie

Can the herbag be sent to the Spa? I've scratched the leather a bit and there's a few minor stains on the canvas body. Would they be able to fix that?


----------



## Diedra

Dear tPF'ers, I have purchased a Herbag for a very good price, but the strap and handle are missing.
My local leather shop is going to make the missing pieces for me, but they need to know the precise dimensions.
Could any owner of the Herbag provide the strap and handle width and length for me? Pretty please *puppy eyes*


----------



## bambi_ev

I've nvr purchase anything from Hermes before but I heard stories bout how hard is it to get a bag from Hermes. Mostly birkin and Kelly but I was wondering is it hard to get offered a herbag as well? Someone enlighten me pls. Thank you!


----------



## galliano_girl

bambi_ev said:


> I've nvr purchase anything from Hermes before but I heard stories bout how hard is it to get a bag from Hermes. Mostly birkin and Kelly but I was wondering is it hard to get offered a herbag as well? Someone enlighten me pls. Thank you!



I can't say about other countries, but it's very easy in Europe! Herbag can be on a shelves in stores, airports, or just in stock room! Just ask a SA


----------



## Nanami_S.

bambi_ev said:


> I've nvr purchase anything from Hermes before but I heard stories bout how hard is it to get a bag from Hermes. Mostly birkin and Kelly but I was wondering is it hard to get offered a herbag as well? Someone enlighten me pls. Thank you!



US is a little bit different. At least in my home store and Vegas. Herbag is very popular. I have never seen it on the shelve. Usually it flies out of the door within couple days. I had my SA reserved one for me.


----------



## myangrqzmom

bambi_ev said:


> I've nvr purchase anything from Hermes before but I heard stories bout how hard is it to get a bag from Hermes. Mostly birkin and Kelly but I was wondering is it hard to get offered a herbag as well? Someone enlighten me pls. Thank you!



I’m in Honolulu, Hawaii and I see it all the time in their shelve whenever I pass by the store. I purchased mines at the Ala Moana shop and although I didn’t like the color they had at that time. I simply placed my order with my color choice and I got a call a week or so later.


----------



## BalLVLover

I’ve seen more on the shelves recently whereas I used to never ever see any in my local store. I also have seen quite a few when I’ve been to Las Vegas this year.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

bambi_ev said:


> I've nvr purchase anything from Hermes before but I heard stories bout how hard is it to get a bag from Hermes. Mostly birkin and Kelly but I was wondering is it hard to get offered a herbag as well? Someone enlighten me pls. Thank you!



It depends on your location. Sometimes, Herbag is available via online store. There is one in indigo at hermes.com that covers USA and Canada.
Or just walk into the store and ask, sometimes they are on shelves, sometimes at the back. It may take a while to wait, but its,t not really hard to get one

Good luck!!


----------



## mi.kay

Ceeyahd said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I have a question for Herbag owners. I've read this thread completely so I've understand the herbag seems to be on its third run as far as Hermes changes. Can anyone explain when the chain in the rod became mainstream in the earlier models? I have a backpack version which doesn't have the chain, but from reading this in the past this thread, it seems that the backpack model didn't have a chain in the rod.
> 
> In short I'm just wondering about the history of changes in small details of the Herbag. I'm not asking for authentication purposes, I'm asking just to learn more about the different versions overtime of this bag. I read here the obvious changes such as the first version and then the zip version and now a newly released coated version. Thank you.



I'm sorry I do not have the answers for your questions but I am also curious to know about this new coated version. Is it a more durable/resistant material?
I have put off getting a herbag because canvas is not an easy material to clean. But if it is coated - and more resilient - I'll be getting one!


----------



## Ceeyahd

mi.kay said:


> I'm sorry I do not have the answers for your questions but I am also curious to know about this new coated version. Is it a more durable/resistant material?
> I have put off getting a herbag because canvas is not an easy material to clean. But if it is coated - and more resilient - I'll be getting one!


I have an early style Ado backpack, it's not coated. I then purchased pre-owned, but in new condition, larger Herbag, it has a coated interior, I can't remember off the top of my head, but I believe it's an early 2000 bag. I like the coating. I'm very careful with my bags, but things happen. I like both bags and their durable enough for running around. I worry less about the Herbags than the lambskin (or even my caviar) Chanels for everyday. The Herbags get a workout.


----------



## vanillamochi

Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...


----------



## susanq

adayjchen said:


> Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...


haha that was me.....(If you are in the US). I have been waiting for it forever, so I jumped.


----------



## Kitsune711

Does anyone know what the price on the 31 is?


----------



## Nanami_S.

adayjchen said:


> Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...



I love my Herbag, and I have two in 31. Rouge Tomate/Nature and Rose Extreme/Khaki. 
They are both my workhorses and travel companions. They are easy to clean (be aware of jeans transfer) and can be worn cross l-body (I’m 5’5”). 
I can fit tones stuff in there with the D&C insert. Bearn wallet, 2 iPhone (7, and 6+), baby wipes, 2 key holders, a 4”x3”x1” pouch (for personal care item), 1 sunglasses (occasionally), and other items need to be temporary store in the bag (i.e. kids water bottle and toys [emoji28]). 

I hope this helps you.


----------



## susanq

Kitsune711 said:


> Does anyone know what the price on the 31 is?


yes last night I paid 2,225 online before tax and shipping!


----------



## Kitsune711

susanq said:


> yes last night I paid 2,225 online before tax and shipping!



Awesome thank you! I hope the Canadian exchange isn't that bad hahaha I contacted my SA last night to see if they have one in stock. I NEED this bag!


----------



## vanillamochi

susanq said:


> haha that was me.....(If you are in the US). I have been waiting for it forever, so I jumped.


Woohoo - congrats! I was like it's so late at night who else is shopping haha.


----------



## vanillamochi

Nanami_S. said:


> I love my Herbag, and I have two in 31. Rouge Tomate/Nature and Rose Extreme/Khaki.
> They are both my workhorses and travel companions. They are easy to clean (be aware of jeans transfer) and can be worn cross l-body (I’m 5’5”).
> I can fit tones stuff in there with the D&C insert. Bearn wallet, 2 iPhone (7, and 6+), baby wipes, 2 key holders, a 4”x3”x1” pouch (for personal care item), 1 sunglasses (occasionally), and other items need to be temporary store in the bag (i.e. kids water bottle and toys [emoji28]).
> 
> I hope this helps you.


Yes, this is so helpful, thank you! I'm 5'4" so it sounds like the 31 is the right size. So glad it fits a water bottle, haha.


----------



## Aelfaerie

adayjchen said:


> Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...


I use my H31 as a workbag. Not gonna lie, it doesn't fit a ton (my work laptop can't go in, neither can shoes). But I can fit all the essentials: 1 iPad (not the mini), my LV MM agenda, my LV keyholder, some makeup, 2 cellphones, 1 cardholder. I'm sure I could try to fit more, but overstuffing the bag makes it bulge out and hard to close.


----------



## Kitsune711

Ok silly question.

I made an appointment to see an SA to try on bags on Monday BUT the bag I want is online! What do I do? If I buy it online I feel like I'll be betraying my SA but if I don't, I know I won't find the color again...what should I do? Also, if for some reason the color isn't what I thought it would be, is it wrong to return it?


----------



## vanillamochi

Aelfaerie said:


> I use my H31 as a workbag. Not gonna lie, it doesn't fit a ton (my work laptop can't go in, neither can shoes). But I can fit all the essentials: 1 iPad (not the mini), my LV MM agenda, my LV keyholder, some makeup, 2 cellphones, 1 cardholder. I'm sure I could try to fit more, but overstuffing the bag makes it bulge out and hard to close.



Thank you!!  Figured the 31 wouldn't fit a laptop, sadly, haha, but good to get confirmation!


----------



## mi.kay

Kitsune711 said:


> Ok silly question.
> 
> I made an appointment to see an SA to try on bags on Monday BUT the bag I want is online! What do I do? If I buy it online I feel like I'll be betraying my SA but if I don't, I know I won't find the color again...what should I do? Also, if for some reason the color isn't what I thought it would be, is it wrong to return it?


Buy it online if it's the exact combo you've been looking for. These things are hard to come by. I don't see why you have to feel like you're betraying your SA too.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Kitsune711 said:


> Ok silly question.
> 
> I made an appointment to see an SA to try on bags on Monday BUT the bag I want is online! What do I do? If I buy it online I feel like I'll be betraying my SA but if I don't, I know I won't find the color again...what should I do? Also, if for some reason the color isn't what I thought it would be, is it wrong to return it?



When you order online, you have the option to have things sent to your place or sent to your local H boutique. Would you be okay sending it to the boutique for pick up? I don't know if your SA gets the sales credit thought.

Also, it's not wrong to return things (as long as they're still unused, tagged, and in saleable condition).


----------



## Kitsune711

susanq said:


> yes last night I paid 2,225 online before tax and shipping!



I forgot to ask, what colour Herbag were you able to score last night?



Aelfaerie said:


> When you order online, you have the option to have things sent to your place or sent to your local H boutique. Would you be okay sending it to the boutique for pick up? I don't know if your SA gets the sales credit thought.
> 
> Also, it's not wrong to return things (as long as they're still unused, tagged, and in saleable condition).



Is there a difference between ordering it and sending it to the store instead of the house or is it just in case you don't want it delivered to your house?


----------



## oohshinythings

adayjchen said:


> Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...


You definitely *can't* fit a pair of shoes in it, unless it's super flat ballerina slippers or flip flops. I personally find it too small for work but I like it for casual weekend use.


----------



## Fab41

oohshinythings said:


> You definitely *can't* fit a pair of shoes in it, unless it's super flat ballerina slippers or flip flops. I personally find it too small for work but I like it for casual weekend use.


Well... i never knew having a pair of shoes to fit in a bag was something people required, hehe  i’m so basic i only care if the bag is able to fit my phone, cardholder keys and a lipstick...


----------



## oohshinythings

Fab41 said:


> Well... i never knew having a pair of shoes to fit in a bag was something people required, hehe  i’m so basic i only care if the bag is able to fit my phone, cardholder keys and a lipstick...


Haha it was in the OP's post (the mention about fitting a pair of shoes), hence the reference.  I usually leave my spare shoes in my trunk


----------



## vanillamochi

oohshinythings said:


> You definitely *can't* fit a pair of shoes in it, unless it's super flat ballerina slippers or flip flops. I personally find it too small for work but I like it for casual weekend use.


Hmm ok, good to know! Sadly don't usually wear flats or flip flops, but maybe I can squeeze a pair of TOMS in...
It seems like a great weekend bag, it's just that I don't need any more weekend bags so I'm trying to justify it as a work bag, which might work lol.


----------



## susanq

Kitsune711 said:


> I forgot to ask, what colour Herbag were you able to score last night?
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between ordering it and sending it to the store instead of the house or is it just in case you don't want it delivered to your house?



I bought a 31 Rose azalee bag! I believe it's the same one that @adayjchen was looking at haha.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Kitsune711 said:


> Is there a difference between ordering it and sending it to the store instead of the house or is it just in case you don't want it delivered to your house?



I'm lucky to be in a doorman in my building to collect packages, but some people are worried about package theft from their doorstep.

The reason I like sending it to the store is it gives me an excuse to drop by the store, show my face there, and chat with my SA (show I'm a loyal customer, remind them of my wishlist, pop in and see if something on the shelves catches my eye).


----------



## Fab41

Aelfaerie said:


> I'm lucky to be in a doorman in my building to collect packages, but some people are worried about package theft from their doorstep.
> 
> The reason I like sending it to the store is it gives me an excuse to drop by the store, show my face there, and chat with my SA (show I'm a loyal customer, remind them of my wishlist, pop in and see if something on the shelves catches my eye).


bet you store loves u for it... not just to see a loyal customer, but also for your “accidental” purchases......


----------



## Sherjohn

Just like to share my latest herbag size 31 in blue electric and blue indigo hunter leather.


----------



## Mimmy

Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3951080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like to share my latest herbag size 31 in blue electric and blue indigo hunter leather.



This is stunning, Sherjohn! [emoji170]


----------



## Sherjohn

Mimmy said:


> This is stunning, Sherjohn! [emoji170]



Thank u!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Beautiful color


----------



## Kitsune711

Omg I just got one the other day too in the EXACT same colors! It's such a stunning bag! Did you happen to order yours online too?


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Hello Ladies,

What different types of fabric/canvas are available for the body of the Herbag?


----------



## kikisptr

adayjchen said:


> Just saw a beautiful RA Herbag 31 on the website and then as soon as it was up, it was gone! But now it's got me thinking...for those of you with a 31, what do you usually fit in it? Saw a review that said you can barely fit a pair of shoes in it, but I was hoping it might be a good daily work bag...


My Herbag is my 'sometimes' workbag. Its all black and structured so it looks formal enough for my job. However if you r going to keep it closed most time then it won't fit much. It can probably fit a very tiny bottle of juice, s smaller wallet, a big phone, a key pouch, nothing too high or too thick tho. Shoes won't have a chance unfortunately. I m thinking of getting a Garden Party for work now.


----------



## Sherjohn

Hi herbag owners, 

Can i check if it normal for the herbag handle parts to be like this? Or is it suppose to be stick properly together? Pls advise!! I just rec my herbag and saw the handle like this! Thanks!!


----------



## JA_UK

Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3955512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi herbag owners,
> 
> Can i check if it normal for the herbag handle parts to be like this? Or is it suppose to be stick properly together? Pls advise!! I just rec my herbag and saw the handle like this! Thanks!!



Hi there, congrats on your new bag; the handles are in 3 parts - 2 Small and 1 for the long strap.  The small handles are separate and not stuck together. Hope that helps


----------



## Sherjohn

JA_UK said:


> Hi there, congrats on your new bag; the handles are in 3 parts - 2 Small and 1 for the long strap.  The small handles are separate and not stuck together. Hope that helps



Thank you JA_UK for the assurance! Was so worried and now i am so relieved!


----------



## Monique1004

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> What different types of fabric/canvas are available for the body of the Herbag?



Every season they come in different color combinations. For example, this season's Etoupe comes with either Indigo or black leather top but previous season, it came with Ebene.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

I have just learned that none of the Hermes stores in Singapore carry the Herbag in size MM (39).  Anyone know if Malaysia stores have it?

I really want one for work, I have the older 2-in-1 model in PM (31) and I absolutely love it but these days, it seems to be too small for me.  I am able to fit an A4 folder without buckling my bag but it is something I am not very comfortable with. I am just overly paranoid like that.


----------



## dragonette

7heblacksheep said:


> I have just learned that none of the Hermes stores in Singapore carry the Herbag in size MM (39).  Anyone know if Malaysia stores have it?
> 
> I really want one for work, I have the older 2-in-1 model in PM (31) and I absolutely love it but these days, it seems to be too small for me.  I am able to fit an A4 folder without buckling my bag but it is something I am not very comfortable with. I am just overly paranoid like that.



I've seen it at Changi Airport before... but I cannot remember the terminal. You can probably ring them to ask.


----------



## Kitsune711

If there's one thing, well three, that I'm worried about with the Herbag Zip it's that:
1. Opening and closing it is very difficult. Maybe I'll get it with practice.
2. I'm afraid that the canvas will be easily stainable because I imagine it's very porous.
3. The zippers worry me because they're thin and sometimes the bag is difficult to zip open and close.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

dragonette said:


> I've seen it at Changi Airport before... but I cannot remember the terminal. You can probably ring them to ask.


Hi Dragonette, 

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try. *fingers cross*


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Thanks for the info!

QUOTE="Monique1004, post: 32020261, member: 541143"]Every season they come in different color combinations. For example, this season's Etoupe comes with either Indigo or black leather top but previous season, it came with Ebene.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vanillamochi

kikisptr said:


> My Herbag is my 'sometimes' workbag. Its all black and structured so it looks formal enough for my job. However if you r going to keep it closed most time then it won't fit much. It can probably fit a very tiny bottle of juice, s smaller wallet, a big phone, a key pouch, nothing too high or too thick tho. Shoes won't have a chance unfortunately. I m thinking of getting a Garden Party for work now.



Thank you! I was debating between a Garden Party and Herbag just because the GP seems so much more practical, but I just don't know if I want to go that route, haha.


----------



## Huckleberryeg

adayjchen said:


> Thank you! I was debating between a Garden Party and Herbag just because the GP seems so much more practical, but I just don't know if I want to go that route, haha.


I have both, which i still yet to use...planning to bring them out during Chinese New Year...Will share my experience after i try ya


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Would anyone be able to share a modelling photography of themselves with their Herbag 39? I would be extremely grateful and thankful for it. [emoji16]

I'm about 160cm tall and I plan to get the Herbag 39 for work and school but don't know if it would be too big on me. None of the stores in Singapore carries them (according to one of the SA, nobody buys them because it is too big). I have one in 31, I love it a lot but it is not practical for work and school because I can't fit my A4 folder and 13-inch laptop.


----------



## enyalis

Hi everyone! Can you share the current price of the Herbag PM vs GM? I'm contemplating purchasing this as my first Hermes. Thank you!


----------



## Huckleberryeg

enyalis said:


> Hi everyone! Can you share the current price of the Herbag PM vs GM? I'm contemplating purchasing this as my first Hermes. Thank you!


I know PM should be around $3300 plus


----------



## Mimmy

enyalis said:


> Hi everyone! Can you share the current price of the Herbag PM vs GM? I'm contemplating purchasing this as my first Hermes. Thank you!



I am not sure where you are, enyalis.

In the US a Herbag PM is $2550.


----------



## KH8

7heblacksheep said:


> Would anyone be able to share a modelling photography of themselves with their Herbag 39? I would be extremely grateful and thankful for it. [emoji16]
> 
> I'm about 160cm tall and I plan to get the Herbag 39 for work and school but don't know if it would be too big on me. None of the stores in Singapore carries them (according to one of the SA, nobody buys them because it is too big). I have one in 31, I love it a lot but it is not practical for work and school because I can't fit my A4 folder and 13-inch laptop.



My fd in the pic is 168cm...I m 160cm n I don’t even wanna try it on... if it helps~


----------



## 7heblacksheep

KH8 said:


> My fd in the pic is 168cm...I m 160cm n I don’t even wanna try it on... if it helps~


Hi KH8, 

Thank you so much, yes this helpful. =)


----------



## enyalis

Mimmy said:


> I am not sure where you are, enyalis.
> 
> In the US a Herbag PM is $2550.
> View attachment 3961984



Thank you so much Mimmy! I'm located in the U.S., but didn't see the bag on the Hermes website.


----------



## vanillamochi

enyalis said:


> Thank you so much Mimmy! I'm located in the U.S., but didn't see the bag on the Hermes website.



Yup, PM 31 is $2550 + tax. I bookmarked it before it was sold (someone else on this thread got it!), since H hides pages when there isn't stock available: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKBP/

A "sorry this item isn't available" screen will pop up and you won't be able to add to cart, but you'll still be able to view the page and pictures.


----------



## enyalis

adayjchen said:


> Yup, PM 31 is $2550 + tax. I bookmarked it before it was sold (someone else on this thread got it!), since H hides pages when there isn't stock available: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKBP/
> 
> A "sorry this item isn't available" screen will pop up and you won't be able to add to cart, but you'll still be able to view the page and pictures.



Ah, that's so smart to bookmark the page! =D


----------



## vanillamochi

enyalis said:


> Ah, that's so smart to bookmark the page! =D



Hoping others will catch on and start bookmarking when new and interesting finds pop up on h.com!  The H fairy godmother (aka my best friend) also just helped me find a 31, so hoping to pass the karma along~


----------



## enyalis

adayjchen said:


> Hoping others will catch on and start bookmarking when new and interesting finds pop up on h.com!  The H fairy godmother (aka my best friend) also just helped me find a 31, so hoping to pass the karma along~



How do you like the bag? I'm considering getting this as my first Hermes, but I'm concerned with the canvas body and ease of accessibility.


----------



## vanillamochi

enyalis said:


> How do you like the bag? I'm considering getting this as my first Hermes, but I'm concerned with the canvas body and ease of accessibility.



It's my first H bag, actually! Been collecting a lot of bangles and accessories up to this point, but felt like it was time to pull the trigger and enter the handbag world. I haven't used it yet, I just brought it home yesterday and am waiting for the work week to start to unwrap it and put my things in. Even then, I might leave the plastic sticker on the closure just because I'm a bit nervous (lol). Some of the others on here might be able to better talk to wearability and durability over time...

First impressions - the canvas is nice and sturdy feeling - though it's not a coated canvas (a la LV), so it definitely has the possibility of getting nicked or stained. I don't plan on babying it, but I don't think it'll show too much wear and tear for the first few years. I think that visible staining also depends on the color - mine is etoupe, so since it's darker I don't foresee dirt showing up as easily. 

The closure takes a bit getting used to - the ring on the front of the bag goes onto the closure/buckle, then it's the flap that goes onto the closure/buckle and then two straps that go into the closure. I think as the leather softens, it'll be easier to get in and out of, but it was a struggle when I unboxed with my friend the first time around. Also, for some reason, it was _waaaay_ easier for me to get it closed when the bag was on my shoulder than when it was on the table. To me, it's kind of like the Celine belt bag - you can wear it undone, but once you've practiced a few times it's not that much of a hassle. On the bright side, it's definitely secure - I can 100% see myself traveling with it.


----------



## enyalis

adayjchen said:


> It's my first H bag, actually! Been collecting a lot of bangles and accessories up to this point, but felt like it was time to pull the trigger and enter the handbag world. I haven't used it yet, I just brought it home yesterday and am waiting for the work week to start to unwrap it and put my things in. Even then, I might leave the plastic sticker on the closure just because I'm a bit nervous (lol). Some of the others on here might be able to better talk to wearability and durability over time...
> 
> First impressions - the canvas is nice and sturdy feeling - though it's not a coated canvas (a la LV), so it definitely has the possibility of getting nicked or stained. I don't plan on babying it, but I don't think it'll show too much wear and tear for the first few years. I think that visible staining also depends on the color - mine is etoupe, so since it's darker I don't foresee dirt showing up as easily.
> 
> The closure takes a bit getting used to - the ring on the front of the bag goes onto the closure/buckle, then it's the flap that goes onto the closure/buckle and then two straps that go into the closure. I think as the leather softens, it'll be easier to get in and out of, but it was a struggle when I unboxed with my friend the first time around. Also, for some reason, it was _waaaay_ easier for me to get it closed when the bag was on my shoulder than when it was on the table. To me, it's kind of like the Celine belt bag - you can wear it undone, but once you've practiced a few times it's not that much of a hassle. On the bright side, it's definitely secure - I can 100% see myself traveling with it.



Thank you for the feedback! I hope to swing by the store in the coming weeks and see if they have it in stock *fingers crossed*


----------



## vanillamochi

enyalis said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I hope to swing by the store in the coming weeks and see if they have it in stock *fingers crossed*



Good luck!! Worst case scenario, you can always keep checking the website. The one I saw popped up around 10PM PST and was gone less than an hour later.


----------



## evangeliag

Herbag 31 is 1800 euro in Athens Hermes store . There is one more in stock . My hubby just got one yesterday>


----------



## evangeliag




----------



## Huckleberryeg

evangeliag said:


> View attachment 3972128
> View attachment 3972129
> View attachment 3972130


Congrats on ur new bag, such a lovely piece!! And not to mention, ur hubby is so sweet to get u one


----------



## evangeliag

By the way i just went to Hermes in Manhasset they have few herbags in stock about 25oo$ .


----------



## Sherjohn

Am really loving my 1st herbag alot. Surprisingly the opening n closing is not too bad. I usually keep the flap close thou. It juz need some time before you get the hang of opening n closing it n after that it is rather easy. I dun baby this bag unlike my other bags. And it fits quite a lot.


----------



## Huckleberryeg

Nice bag when did u got urs?? I also have been babying mine during this Chinese New Year. Have been getting use to opening and closing the flap. And I do agree with u, once u get the hand of it, it’s quite easy to open and close the flap...attached a pic of my baby


----------



## Metrowestmama

Your bags are lovely!!!! 


Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3974028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am really loving my 1st herbag alot. Surprisingly the opening n closing is not too bad. I usually keep the flap close thou. It juz need some time before you get the hang of opening n closing it n after that it is rather easy. I dun baby this bag unlike my other bags. And it fits quite a lot.





Huckleberryeg said:


> Nice bag when did u got urs?? I also have been babying mine during this Chinese New Year. Have been getting use to opening and closing the flap. And I do agree with u, once u get the hand of it, it’s quite easy to open and close the flap...attached a pic of my baby


----------



## Monique1004

Herbag on US site. Run!
I like this color combo. 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKBG/


----------



## victoria2018

Monique1004 said:


> Herbag on US site. Run!
> I like this color combo.
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKBG/
> View attachment 3975030


I like this combo too!


----------



## Huckleberryeg

Metrowestmama said:


> Your bags are lovely!!!!


Thanks for the compliment Metrowestmama...I was so worried and hesitant to get this from Hong Kong airport that time. Hubby reminded me that (Singapore where I lives) may not have this colour. So I just grabbed it....so Glad that I got it despite of the rush rush experience in the airport


----------



## closetluxe

Can you not get an Herbag in store?  If not, can you have your SA order it for you so that you can give them the sale?


----------



## Monique1004

closetlux said:


> Can you not get an Herbag in store?  If not, can you have your SA order it for you so that you can give them the sale?


Of course, you can get them in stores. It's actually easier that way if you already have an SA you've been working with. Online stock's separate from store stock though. They may get same item coming to stores but I don't  think they can order online stock. However your SA can do a national search on the item to see if any other store has it.


----------



## closetluxe

Monique1004 said:


> Of course, you can get them in stores. It's actually easier that way if you already have an SA you've been working with. Online stock's separate from store stock though. They may get same item coming to stores but I don't  think they can order online stock. However your SA can do a national search on the item to see if any other store has it.


Thanks


----------



## vanillamochi

closetlux said:


> Thanks



Just confirming that you can get them in store - I was in SF today and spotted the 31 in RA & BE.


----------



## closetluxe

Anyone happen to know the price of the Herbag 31 in Japan?  I am hoping to score one at the Narita airport?  It will be my 1st Hermes handbag.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Huckleberryeg said:


> Nice bag when did u got urs?? I also have been babying mine during this Chinese New Year. Have been getting use to opening and closing the flap. And I do agree with u, once u get the hand of it, it’s quite easy to open and close the flap...attached a pic of my baby


I love your colour combination, do you happened to know what the canvas colour is called?


----------



## Huckleberryeg

7heblacksheep said:


> I love your colour combination, do you happened to know what the canvas colour is called?


Mine is in extreme rose and olive (leather)


----------



## ncch

what colors are currently available?  or you have seen in store?  the recent pictures posted here are all so pretty - the blue, the red, the taupe!  are these current colors?

thanks!


----------



## vanillamochi

ncch said:


> what colors are currently available?  or you have seen in store?  the recent pictures posted here are all so pretty - the blue, the red, the taupe!  are these current colors?
> 
> thanks!



I've seen bleu electrique/noir and rose azalee/naturel in store in SF and have an etoupe/naturel (purchased last month, but not on display, SA offered). I spotted a rouge/noir last month in a store in Hong Kong.


----------



## 7heblacksheep

Huckleberryeg said:


> Mine is in extreme rose and olive (leather)


Thanks for the reply. =)


----------



## ncch

adayjchen said:


> I've seen bleu electrique/noir and rose azalee/naturel in store in SF and have an etoupe/naturel (purchased last month, but not on display, SA offered). I spotted a rouge/noir last month in a store in Hong Kong.



thanks for your reply!  really want one!


----------



## buluuuu

I saw indigo/ etoupe and my wife got offered a black/ black last week in CPH!


----------



## Monique1004

ncch said:


> what colors are currently available?  or you have seen in store?  the recent pictures posted here are all so pretty - the blue, the red, the taupe!  are these current colors?
> 
> thanks!



My boutique in NJ has Rose azalee/natural & Rose Extreme/Noir. I saw them when I dropped by today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone share or direct to where I can find how much it’ll cost to spa my Herbag, and what they are willing to do?


----------



## Monique1004

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone share or direct to where I can find how much it’ll cost to spa my Herbag, and what they are willing to do?



I don’t think they clean canvas.


----------



## bakeacookie

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think they clean canvas.



that’s ok. My canvas is pretty clean. What can they do for the leather? Would they replace the straps if it’s heavily wrinkled, if I asked and paid for that?


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have any experience with the coated canvas Herbag? I saw one in store yesterday and fell in love!


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Hello ladies! I am desperately looking for the all black herbag 31, but have not had any luck. I was offered the coated canvas with the tweed back pocket, but I did not purchase it. It was beautiful, but not what I was looking for. 

Have any of you guys seen the all black lately? A SA in Las Vegas said they would not ship bags. Is that true? 

I have tired online with no luck as well.


----------



## divinexjanice

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Hello ladies! I am desperately looking for the all black herbag 31, but have not had any luck. I was offered the coated canvas with the tweed back pocket, but I did not purchase it. It was beautiful, but not what I was looking for.
> 
> Have any of you guys seen the all black lately? A SA in Las Vegas said they would not ship bags. Is that true?
> 
> I have tired online with no luck as well.



Confirmed they will not ship bags


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

divinexjanice said:


> Confirmed they will not ship bags



I think that is so silly when you can order bags online. I would understand if it was a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance...


----------



## cafecreme15

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Hello ladies! I am desperately looking for the all black herbag 31, but have not had any luck. I was offered the coated canvas with the tweed back pocket, but I did not purchase it. It was beautiful, but not what I was looking for.
> 
> Have any of you guys seen the all black lately? A SA in Las Vegas said they would not ship bags. Is that true?
> 
> I have tired online with no luck as well.





divinexjanice said:


> Confirmed they will not ship bags



If you have an SA you work with regularly, he/she can do a nationwide search for the bag you’re looking for and have it transferred in to your home store if it is available.


----------



## Monique1004

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Hello ladies! I am desperately looking for the all black herbag 31, but have not had any luck. I was offered the coated canvas with the tweed back pocket, but I did not purchase it. It was beautiful, but not what I was looking for.
> 
> Have any of you guys seen the all black lately? A SA in Las Vegas said they would not ship bags. Is that true?
> 
> I have tired online with no luck as well.



Last time I saw all black one was NOV last year on h.com.


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

cafecreme15 said:


> If you have an SA you work with regularly, he/she can do a nationwide search for the bag you’re looking for and have it transferred in to your home store if it is available.



Thanks for the tip. I'll ask my SA to check.


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Monique1004 said:


> Last time I saw all black one was NOV last year on h.com.



I think the color is not returning till fall. A SA in Vegas said he has not seen one since last fall. I know the stores are having pink and blue right now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## vanillamochi

bakeacookie said:


> that’s ok. My canvas is pretty clean. What can they do for the leather? Would they replace the straps if it’s heavily wrinkled, if I asked and paid for that?



Hmm, when I was in a few weeks ago SA said that they see a lot of Herbags in lighter colors (I was lusting after RA, haha, she was smartly talking me down) come in for color transfer. Not sure if that means they do/don't do spa, but would assume that they could at least take a look. I've also read that you can clean the canvas on your own, but gently with baby shampoo (somewhere way earlier on this thread). 

Not sure about the straps - but I do know that the knobs on the end screw off so I would assume that they could take apart the leather parts of the bag to replace?


----------



## bakeacookie

adayjchen said:


> Hmm, when I was in a few weeks ago SA said that they see a lot of Herbags in lighter colors (I was lusting after RA, haha, she was smartly talking me down) come in for color transfer. Not sure if that means they do/don't do spa, but would assume that they could at least take a look. I've also read that you can clean the canvas on your own, but gently with baby shampoo (somewhere way earlier on this thread).
> 
> Not sure about the straps - but I do know that the knobs on the end screw off so I would assume that they could take apart the leather parts of the bag to replace?



I'll have to bring it in then. I'm afraid to do anything to my herbag in fears they won't spa it later, but if they won't do much in the spa at all for my herbag, then I'll have to DIY. Thank you!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Someone mentioned “coated” Herbag couple days ago. I didn’t realize the difference until I put them side-by-side. Here are some pictures for your reference. 

Rouge Tomate (non-coated) vs. Rose Extreme (coated)


As you can see the texture on coated canvas is very fine and smooth compares with the Rouge Tomate. It’s stiffer and more structural. However, it can still get color-transfer. I wasn’t able to wipe off the color-transfer on my Rose Extreme.


----------



## divinexjanice

Nanami_S. said:


> Someone mentioned “coated” Herbag couple days ago. I didn’t realize the difference until I put them side-by-side. Here are some pictures for your reference.
> 
> Rouge Tomate (non-coated) vs. Rose Extreme (coated)
> View attachment 4029429
> 
> As you can see the texture on coated canvas is very fine and smooth compares with the Rouge Tomate. It’s stiffer and more structural. However, it can still get color-transfer. I wasn’t able to wipe off the color-transfer on my Rose Extreme.
> View attachment 4029435



Very helpful to see the close ups! Thank you for posting


----------



## seishouai

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the coated canvas Herbag? I saw one in store yesterday and fell in love!


This is my very first post despite having stalked Hermes & TPF for years. 

I finally posted because I bought a coated Herbag Zip 31 last Friday from the Hermes boutique in Singapore. The hunter leather is blue and the bag body black. Will post a photo soon!


----------



## seishouai

This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès. 







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## doni

This is the new coated canvas right? LOVE this. The color combination is gorgeous, great bag.



seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mimmy

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This combo is gorgeous, seishouai!

Congrats!


----------



## for3st

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Great combo! Mind sharing the price u get? Thanks!


----------



## seishouai

Mimmy said:


> This combo is gorgeous, seishouai!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you! It was an unexpected call from the SA and I jumped since I specifically wanted a blue/black colour combo.


@doni Yes, this is coated canvas! My SA said this is only the 2nd time she had seen the coated version.


----------



## seishouai

for3st said:


> Great combo! Mind sharing the price u get? Thanks!



I paid S$3,900 for it from the Singapore boutique. Hope this helps!


----------



## cafecreme15

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I love it!! Please come back to post mod shots and how you like the bag once you take it out and about! Would love to know more.


----------



## seishouai

cafecreme15 said:


> I love it!! Please come back to post mod shots and how you like the bag once you take it out and about! Would love to know more.




I’m intending to use the bag for the first time on Monday so I’ll try to get some mod shots to post. 

I have heard the hunter leather scratches and I hope I won’t have to baby this bag since I’m intending to use it for work mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ivy1026

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




This is stunning!


----------



## seishouai

cafecreme15 said:


> I love it!! Please come back to post mod shots and how you like the bag once you take it out and about! Would love to know more.



As requested, here are some mod shots. I’m 5’2”... 







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mi.kay

Gorg


seishouai said:


> As requested, here are some mod shots. I’m 5’2”...
> 
> View attachment 4037080
> 
> View attachment 4037082
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous bag! In coated canvas too! Is it as durable as LV's coated canvas? May I also know which size are you carrying?


----------



## seishouai

mi.kay said:


> Gorg
> 
> Gorgeous bag! In coated canvas too! Is it as durable as LV's coated canvas? May I also know which size are you carrying?



I’m carrying the 31 and I think this size is just nice for my petite frame. 

Not sure if it will be as durable as LV’s canvas but so far, it feels really sturdy.


----------



## MissXio

I'm wondering if someone can answer this question I have that I can't seem to find the answer to.

Can you change the canvas on the Herbag Zip 31?  I'm about to purchase a bag and its not the color im looking for. So, was wondering if you can purchase a different color canvas to switch it???  
the picture is of the bag i'm about to purchase.

Please help. TIA


----------



## Monique1004

MissXio said:


> I'm wondering if someone can answer this question I have that I can't seem to find the answer to.
> 
> Can you change the canvas on the Herbag Zip 31?  I'm about to purchase a bag and its not the color im looking for. So, was wondering if you can purchase a different color canvas to switch it???
> the picture is of the bag i'm about to purchase.
> 
> Please help. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4038691



I don’t think they sell extra canvas body separate anymore. However I do believe it is possible to switch up if you have two different ones.


----------



## Sherjohn

Mod pic of how i carry the herbag if i find it too troublesome to close the flap.


----------



## buluuuu

MissXio said:


> I'm wondering if someone can answer this question I have that I can't seem to find the answer to.
> 
> Can you change the canvas on the Herbag Zip 31?  I'm about to purchase a bag and its not the color im looking for. So, was wondering if you can purchase a different color canvas to switch it???
> the picture is of the bag i'm about to purchase.
> 
> Please help. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4038691



Yes you can change the canvas


----------



## MissXio

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think they sell extra canvas body separate anymore. However I do believe it is possible to switch up if you have two different ones.



[emoji57] I really want all black but it’s so hard to find. I’m gonna just settle for this one. IN your opinion, is this color nice or does it look ugly? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MissXio

buluuuu said:


> Yes you can change the canvas



Thanks. It looks like I just can’t buy a canvas for it. I’d have to buy another bag just to switch the color [emoji57]. In your opinion, does this color look ugly?  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## seishouai

Sherjohn said:


> Mod pic of how i carry the herbag if i find it too troublesome to close the flap.
> View attachment 4039037
> View attachment 4039043



Me too! When I know I’ll be reaching for my wallet a few times over the next 15-30 min, I just leave the flap open. 

The blue canvas on your Herbag is gorgeous!


----------



## Aelfaerie

MissXio said:


> I'm wondering if someone can answer this question I have that I can't seem to find the answer to.
> 
> Can you change the canvas on the Herbag Zip 31?  I'm about to purchase a bag and its not the color im looking for. So, was wondering if you can purchase a different color canvas to switch it???
> the picture is of the bag i'm about to purchase.
> 
> Please help. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4038691



You can swap out canvas bodies, but I don't think you can purchase the canvas separately.

Why are you buying something you don't like? Isn't it better to just wait for what you really want?


----------



## buluuuu

MissXio said:


> [emoji57] I really want all black but it’s so hard to find. I’m gonna just settle for this one. IN your opinion, is this color nice or does it look ugly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



My wife was given the choice of either all black and etoupe canvas/ blue nuit leather (which is very similar to your pic). At that time, although the etoupe one was gorgeous, we decided (yes we cause we share bags haha) to go for all black because it's more carefree (don't need to worry about staining the canvas) and my wife suits black a lot. If you really want an all black one, don't settle. I am not sure where you are located, but here in Europe I believe all black is not a rare combo.


----------



## m_ichele

MissXio said:


> [emoji57] I really want all black but it’s so hard to find. I’m gonna just settle for this one. IN your opinion, is this color nice or does it look ugly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


If black is what you really want, don’t settle.  I called my local boutique for an all black bag and they happened to have one so I bought it that day. Maybe it was just lucky timing but it’s possible to find one. Good luck [emoji256]


----------



## Kitsune711

Can I remove the long strap from my Herbag Zip? I wanted to just carry it by the handle.


----------



## divinexjanice

Kitsune711 said:


> Can I remove the long strap from my Herbag Zip? I wanted to just carry it by the handle.



Yes [emoji2]


----------



## divinexjanice

MissXio said:


> [emoji57] I really want all black but it’s so hard to find. I’m gonna just settle for this one. IN your opinion, is this color nice or does it look ugly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Heres an all black one on the H.com USA website for you 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H072069CKAA/


----------



## Pinkness_

Herbags on the USA site!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pinkness_ said:


> Herbags on the USA site!



My beloved black coated canvas is there! [emoji21]


----------



## kelly2661988

Pinkness_ said:


> Herbags on the USA site!


wow. how do you manage to find them ? I always seem to be too late whenever I click!!


----------



## seishouai

divinexjanice said:


> Yes [emoji2]



How do you remove the long strap? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## divinexjanice

seishouai said:


> How do you remove the long strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



There's a metal rod that hold it all in place so you remove the rod. The rod is holding the leather flap, the handles, and the strap together. When you pull the rod out all the pieces comes apart and you just put it back together and omit the strap.


----------



## Kitsune711

divinexjanice said:


> There's a metal rod that hold it all in place so you remove the rod. The rod is holding the leather flap, the handles, and the strap together. When you pull the rod out all the pieces comes apart and you just put it back together and omit the strap.



Hmmm mine seems to have a strange beaded string that can't be taken apart...at the risk of damaging it, I put it back together immediately.


----------



## divinexjanice

Kitsune711 said:


> Hmmm mine seems to have a strange beaded string that can't be taken apart...at the risk of damaging it, I put it back together immediately.



In the event that the end screw gets loose, the string  serves the purpose of keeping it intact and it'll just dangle as a poised to it falling on the ground and getting lost. The string actually can be taken apart it's similar to the bead chain on a military dog tag. When putting the bag back together you have to tilt to retract the bead string into the rod and thread the rod back through the leather, strap, and handle (with the bead still inside the rod). When the rod is all the way through, tilt the rod so that the beads come back out and put the cap back on. I actually sat down with my SA and took one apart with her so if you don't feel comfortable, I highly suggest doing the same.


----------



## mi.kay

seishouai said:


> I’m carrying the 31 and I think this size is just nice for my petite frame.
> 
> Not sure if it will be as durable as LV’s canvas but so far, it feels really sturdy.



Could you pls pls pls share an experience of how you've been wearing the bag? Eg, how is it holding up with scratches, rain/water. Any pros and cons that you find with this bag and the coated canvas?


----------



## vanillamochi

divinexjanice said:


> There's a metal rod that hold it all in place so you remove the rod. The rod is holding the leather flap, the handles, and the strap together. When you pull the rod out all the pieces comes apart and you just put it back together and omit the strap.


Totally did not realize this! My end stopper cap came off a bit one time and I freaked out about it coming unscrewed, but this makes sense. 



mi.kay said:


> Could you pls pls pls share an experience of how you've been wearing the bag? Eg, how is it holding up with scratches, rain/water. Any pros and cons that you find with this bag and the coated canvas?


I take mine out on weekends and casually, sadly it's not very work friendly for me since I have to tote a laptop back and forth. My etoupe scratches up a bit and can look dusty but nothing a good wipe won't clean off. I just make sure not to get the leather wet because it's untreated - I know it's going to age more over time, but I don't want to ruin it. Definite con would be that it doesn't have feet! I'm always hesitant to put it on the floor when I'm at restaurants or out.


----------



## MissXio

divinexjanice said:


> Heres an all black one on the H.com USA website for you
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H072069CKAA/


I Unfortunately missed them on the site... They were no longer available. I think they are all gone in every color lol 
THANK YOU though!!


----------



## MissXio

Aelfaerie said:


> You can swap out canvas bodies, but I don't think you can purchase the canvas separately.
> 
> Why are you buying something you don't like? Isn't it better to just wait for what you really want?





Because I do like the other one as well it just wasn't my first choice (second choice) and I haven't seen this color on anyone so I was thinking was it because the color was "ugly" ? lol I just really wanted the black. (first choice) I got the other one at a discounted price tho    Thank you


----------



## MissXio

buluuuu said:


> My wife was given the choice of either all black and etoupe canvas/ blue nuit leather (which is very similar to your pic). At that time, although the etoupe one was gorgeous, we decided (yes we cause we share bags haha) to go for all black because it's more carefree (don't need to worry about staining the canvas) and my wife suits black a lot. If you really want an all black one, don't settle. I am not sure where you are located, but here in Europe I believe all black is not a rare combo.



Thank you!! I did end up settling the price was right lol plus it'll match almost everything I were color wise  
however, I still want the all black its just really hard to come by here.  You guys were lucky!!


----------



## TaylorXavier

Does anyone here have a Herbag with kaki color hunter leather? It just looks black on the Hermes site but I’m thinking it should look a bit greenish? How different is it from black? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Travel mic

Does anyone know if the strap from herbag can be replaced or changed by the other hermès bag strap ?


----------



## BalLVLover

Travel mic said:


> Does anyone know if the strap from herbag can be replaced or changed by the other hermès bag strap ?



I actually did that with one of the new Hermes straps. I wasn’t able to clip it on to the bar that goes through the leather. There just wasn’t enough room to get it to clip on. So I had to take it apart and slide it on like the regular strap that comes with the bag.


----------



## Travel mic

Oh yea, that's what I'm thinking if there is enough room for the clip on the bar n leather handle.


----------



## kristyxbella

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


how is the bag holding up for you? is it staying in shape?


----------



## kristyxbella

which one would you guys choose?


----------



## Monique1004

kristyxbella said:


> which one would you guys choose?



Uncoated version. Personally I don't like the look of the coated canvas.


----------



## MissXio

Remember how I was saying I wanted the all black one? I settle for this one BUT, let me say Once I seen this color in person I actually loved it.  Here is my customized herbag. I’ve received so many compliments.
SN: This was a push/mothers day present for myself


----------



## TaylorXavier

Love the look with the chain! Where did you get it?


----------



## MissXio

TaylorXavier said:


> Love the look with the chain! Where did you get it?


I got my chain from Shophrh.co  LOVE this chain I highly recommend her products!!


----------



## divinexjanice

MissXio said:


> I got my chain from Shophrh.co  LOVE this chain I highly recommend her products!!



I loved it on her all black herbag. Totally changes the vibe of the bag [emoji176]

Your bag looks stunning. Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## seishouai

kristyxbella said:


> how is the bag holding up for you? is it staying in shape?



So far so good!!! I have not been using it daily though.


----------



## Miss Al

Will there be color transfer on magnolia canvas?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buda

Hi. I’m new here. Can I ask authenticity of Hermès backpack here? Thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

Buda said:


> Hi. I’m new here. Can I ask authenticity of Hermès backpack here? Thank you


No you cannot do here
Refer to the authentication section
But first read 1st post before  posting


----------



## bagidiotic

Miss Al said:


> Will there be color transfer on magnolia canvas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes to a certain extent esp dark jeans


----------



## Buda

bagidiotic said:


> No you cannot do here
> Refer to the authentication section
> But first read 1st post before  posting



Ok, thank you


----------



## crisbac

Hi!  I'm curious as I was going through the "Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds" thread, and I noticed there's *Officier*, *Berline*, and *Militaire* canvas. What is the difference between the types of canvas? What is your opinion about them?
TIA!


----------



## mi.kay

crisbac said:


> Hi!  I'm curious as I was going through the "Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds" thread, and I noticed there's *Officier*, *Berline*, and *Militaire* canvas. What is the difference between the types of canvas? What is your opinion about them?
> TIA!
> View attachment 4133537
> View attachment 4133538
> View attachment 4133540



I don't know the answer, but I am very curious too! Hopefully someone can share their thoughts on the different types of canvas, and perhaps the wear for each


----------



## sakuraboo

crisbac said:


> Hi!  I'm curious as I was going through the "Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds" thread, and I noticed there's *Officier*, *Berline*, and *Militaire* canvas. What is the difference between the types of canvas? What is your opinion about them?
> TIA!
> View attachment 4133537
> View attachment 4133538
> View attachment 4133540


here's a picture of the difference between officier and berline canvas
https://www.bragmybag.com/the-canvas-of-the-hermes-herbag-zip-bag/

i have a herbag with militaire canvas but not on me today. i suspect it's similar to the officier canvas but i'll leave it for others who are more familiar with it to answer that.


----------



## Monique1004

crisbac said:


> Hi!  I'm curious as I was going through the "Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds" thread, and I noticed there's *Officier*, *Berline*, and *Militaire* canvas. What is the difference between the types of canvas? What is your opinion about them?
> TIA!
> View attachment 4133537
> View attachment 4133538
> View attachment 4133540



I only know the middle one is the coated canvas.


----------



## crisbac

mi.kay said:


> I don't know the answer, but I am very curious too! Hopefully someone can share their thoughts on the different types of canvas, and perhaps the wear for each


Thank you, mi.kay!  Yes, to know about the wear of each canvas would be great! 



sakuraboo said:


> here's a picture of the difference between officier and berline canvas
> https://www.bragmybag.com/the-canvas-of-the-hermes-herbag-zip-bag/
> 
> i have a herbag with militaire canvas but not on me today. i suspect it's similar to the officier canvas but i'll leave it for others who are more familiar with it to answer that.


Thank you very much, sakuraboo!  By the way, how is the Militaire canvas holding up? I liked the Herbags in my local store and I'd like to take one with me on my next trip. Decisions...! 



Monique1004 said:


> I only know the middle one is the coated canvas.


Thanks a lot, Monique1004!


----------



## sakuraboo

@crisbac no problem with mine but I only use it on rainy days bag and where I'm at, there's more snow than rain. I don't carry alot so most of the time it's less than half full. I do have an organizer that fits b30/gp30 which I swap in it to make it look better.


----------



## crisbac

sakuraboo said:


> @crisbac no problem with mine but I only use it on rainy days bag and where I'm at, there's more snow than rain. I don't carry alot so most of the time it's less than half full. I do have an organizer that fits b30/gp30 which I swap in it to make it look better.


Great to know about the use you give it and about the organizer!  Thank you so much, sakuraboo!


----------



## dingdong79

sakuraboo said:


> @crisbac no problem with mine but I only use it on rainy days bag and where I'm at, there's more snow than rain. I don't carry alot so most of the time it's less than half full. I do have an organizer that fits b30/gp30 which I swap in it to make it look better.



Which organizer do you have? I've been wondering what organizer is suitable for a Herbag. Thanks


----------



## seishouai

dingdong79 said:


> Which organizer do you have? I've been wondering what organizer is suitable for a Herbag. Thanks



I use a Samorga insert that’s specifically made for the Herbag 31. It fits perfectly!


----------



## seishouai

Monique1004 said:


> I only know the middle one is the coated canvas.



Yep that’s right. Mine is Berline canvas and it’s coated. I find it heavier than the other canvases... perhaps the other TPFers who own Herbag in other canvas can share how theirs is? I don’t know the difference though!


----------



## crisbac

seishouai said:


> Yep that’s right. Mine is Berline canvas and it’s coated. I find it heavier than the other canvases... perhaps the other TPFers who own Herbag in other canvas can share how theirs is? I don’t know the difference though!


Hi seishouai!  What do you think about the wear of the coated canvas so far? Do you use your Herbag daily? Have you ever been caught in the rain? Sorry for asking so many questions, I'm thinking about getting a Herbag for my next trip. TIA!


----------



## kaurravneet6

crisbac said:


> Hi!  I'm curious as I was going through the "Post Ebay/Web Hermes Finds" thread, and I noticed there's *Officier*, *Berline*, and *Militaire* canvas. What is the difference between the types of canvas? What is your opinion about them?
> TIA!
> View attachment 4133537
> View attachment 4133538
> View attachment 4133540




hi!! How were you able to pull up herbag on the Hermes website? I thought they discontinued it no?


----------



## crisbac

kaurravneet6 said:


> hi!! How were you able to pull up herbag on the Hermes website? I thought they discontinued it no?


There was one in size 39 until yesterday on the US website, and my SA told me that Herbags are in production again because of the clients' demands. And they appeared in the latest Hermès Resort 2019 Runway:
https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-resort-2019-bags-runway/
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/resort-2019/hermes


----------



## betty.lee

seishouai said:


> I use a Samorga insert that’s specifically made for the Herbag 31. It fits perfectly!



Is the organizer pretty light weight? Do you notice if it prevents sagging in the canvas? Thank you. Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## kaurravneet6

crisbac said:


> There was one in size 39 until yesterday on the US website, and my SA told me that Herbags are in production again because of the clients' demands. And they appeared in the latest Hermès Resort 2019 Runway:
> https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-resort-2019-bags-runway/
> https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/resort-2019/hermes
> View attachment 4141049
> View attachment 4141050


Thank you!


----------



## kaurravneet6

Also! Does anyone have the US site for Hermes Herbag Ado 2 book marked? MUCH appreciated


----------



## seishouai

crisbac said:


> Hi seishouai!  What do you think about the wear of the coated canvas so far? Do you use your Herbag daily? Have you ever been caught in the rain? Sorry for asking so many questions, I'm thinking about getting a Herbag for my next trip. TIA!



Hi hi 
I don’t use it daily so I can’t give a fair assessment of how it’s holding up. I’ve not been caught in the rain with it so far (touchwood!) but it seems pretty fine to me.


----------



## seishouai

betty.lee said:


> Is the organizer pretty light weight? Do you notice if it prevents sagging in the canvas? Thank you. Sorry for so many questions.



Yes, it’s made of felt and very light. 
My Herbag has a coated canvas body so I find that it doesn’t sag as muchin the first place since I don’t carry much anyway.


----------



## crisbac

seishouai said:


> Hi hi
> I don’t use it daily so I can’t give a fair assessment of how it’s holding up. I’ve not been caught in the rain with it so far (touchwood!) but it seems pretty fine to me.


Thanks a lot, seishouai!


----------



## sakuraboo

dingdong79 said:


> Which organizer do you have? I've been wondering what organizer is suitable for a Herbag. Thanks


mine is a generic one for b30 made of felt. i kept my bag in shape but then again,  i don't carry much..hope this helps


----------



## Red&Black

My herbag from the H website has just arrived! I am so happy! It’s coated black canvas with black leather, but white interior and back pocket. I am surprised by the coated canvas, it feels like Louis Vuitton canvas and shiny❤️


----------



## Red&Black

Red&Black said:


> My herbag from the H website has just arrived! I am so happy! It’s coated black canvas with black leather, but white interior and back pocket. I am surprised by the coated canvas, it feels like Louis Vuitton canvas and shiny❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

.


----------



## cafecreme15

Please report back how you like it! Thinking this will be my next H bag.


----------



## Keren16

My Herbags. Great for summer where I live


----------



## Charlottegyd

You are so lucky to get this one. It's the combination color that I want for an everyday bag. The hermes herbag zip! I don't have a H store in my country, also the H online stores USA, do not deliver here. I normally travel 2 o 3 times a year.. but there is no H store where I travel. [emoji22] any advice?


----------



## Charlottegyd

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 4145844
> 
> 
> My Herbags. Great for summer where I live


The two are wonderful color combinations! You are so lucky! I love it!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I purchased a canvas bag on the secondary market, it seemed to measure perfect for the herbag Ado backpack. However, the openings on the bag for the handles are wider than the attaching leather top (where the handles insert when putting it together). So now I'm wondering which size Herbag this canvas is made for. Is there a small Herbag that similar to the backpack size? Shame that handle openings are not noted in the listing, I haven't seen this particular measurement noted in the secondary market listings before. Anyone here familiar with a small, nonbackpack Herbag?


----------



## millivanilli

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 4145844
> 
> 
> My Herbags. Great for summer where I live


ah we are twins on the blue one!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Another question, I have the Ado backpack. It has the canvas that is the beige with a fabric that isn't really canvas, it's a thick weave and I can't remember whatsw called. Anyway it got a little color transfer from dark denim, how do I clean up the color transfer. I've read here, but I'm not sure if what is written here pertains to the canvas or this other fabric/material. TIA.


----------



## KellyTX

I have a question too...how long is the long strap or long strap drop of the Herbag Zip? Thanks!


----------



## MsAli

adayjchen said:


> Yup, PM 31 is $2550 + tax. I bookmarked it before it was sold (someone else on this thread got it!), since H hides pages when there isn't stock available: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKBP/
> 
> A "sorry this item isn't available" screen will pop up and you won't be able to add to cart, but you'll still be able to view the page and pictures.


Thanks! I’ve been trying to find good pix of these! I want one!


----------



## MsAli

seishouai said:


> This is the bag...The leather colour is Bleu Saphir and this is my very first Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4034160
> 
> View attachment 4034162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Red&Black

Girls! There are two red herbag 31 available on the H.com!


----------



## KellyTX

Thanks...I took a chance and got one!


----------



## Red&Black

KellyTX said:


> Thanks...I took a chance and got one!


Awesome!!! Please share photos when you received the beauty!


----------



## closetluxe

Do the boutiques readily stock herbags or is it easier to buy them online?


----------



## bagidiotic

closetlux said:


> Do the boutiques readily stock herbags or is it easier to buy them online?


Online is a better choice


----------



## mularice

I have been searching for the Herbag Zip 31 in an orangey colour for THE LONGEST TIME - a concierge service sourced one for me in a Germany Hermes store that was willing to transfer to London UK but there was a miscommunication and it got sold!

Since then I have been patiently waiting for an orange colour to become available. I randomly went onto the H website today and there was one available in Orange! It’s the new Abricot / Fauve colour - I hope it’s a nice orange! Can’t wait for it to arrive.

Unfortunately bad timing, I’m not working at the moment so bf said I might not be able to keep it but I HAD to get it and hope I can find a way around the money issue! 

Noticed there’s now a green canvas and navy trim Herbag 31 on UK Hermes website now.


----------



## mularice

Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!

I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.

I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.

Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?

Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?

Many thanks for letting me share!
Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!


----------



## NikkiCD

Herbag 31 is now available again in Fauve with Rose Azalee!  So surprised by my SA and had to add it to my collection.  The colour is adorable.


----------



## mularice

There’s Herbag 39 in two colours on the UK/EU website that I can see. I just find the 39 size a little too big for me.


----------



## Les Tambours

For those fans of the original Herbag a dos from way back at the turn of the century my local store manager tells me that a new version is coming out ( but I don't know whether it will hit the stores autumn 2018 or spring 2019). The 'sacs' will not be interchangeable but I find the style so very useful for everyday workhorse duties I may well buy the new version as well - especially if the leather parts come in the dark khaki colour that we are now seeing and the canvas is the officier I know and love from the original release. I've been very tempted by full leather backpacks recently but I just know that the weights I have to carry everyday mean that the backpack straps and most importantly the join between the straps and the main body of the bags will deform badly over time - Herbag a dos is a safer proposition whilst I mull over investing in a 24/24.

Any information about how the corners wear in the newer style? The old retourne officier canvas 'sacs' are pretty bomb-proof but the corners do wear away after a while.


----------



## allanrvj

Les Tambours said:


> For those fans of the original Herbag a dos from way back at the turn of the century my local store manager tells me that a new version is coming out ( but I don't know whether it will hit the stores autumn 2018 or spring 2019). The 'sacs' will not be interchangeable but I find the style so very useful for everyday workhorse duties I may well buy the new version as well - especially if the leather parts come in the dark khaki colour that we are now seeing and the canvas is the officier I know and love from the original release. I've been very tempted by full leather backpacks recently but I just know that the weights I have to carry everyday mean that the backpack straps and most importantly the join between the straps and the main body of the bags will deform badly over time - Herbag a dos is a safer proposition whilst I mull over investing in a 24/24.
> 
> Any information about how the corners wear in the newer style? The old retourne officier canvas 'sacs' are pretty bomb-proof but the corners do wear away after a while.


Some Herbags that look like backpacks appeared at the recent Resort 2019 show


----------



## doni

gorgeous!


mularice said:


> Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!
> 
> I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.
> 
> I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.
> 
> Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?
> 
> Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share!
> Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180885


----------



## mularice

doni said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you!

I’m so happy with it! Just trying to find a good twilly to match to it!


----------



## Les Tambours

allanrvj said:


> Some Herbags that look like backpacks appeared at the recent Resort 2019 show
> View attachment 4183116
> View attachment 4183117


Allanrvj! Thanks for those big pictures - the bottom tan and natural one does indeed look a dead ringer for the original Herbag sac a dos - although perhaps a little longer in the 'sac'. Time to shake the money tree.


----------



## MsAli

mularice said:


> Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!
> 
> I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.
> 
> I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.
> 
> Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?
> 
> Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share!
> Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180885


Congratulations on the beautiful Herbag and the dream job!!


----------



## mularice

MsAli said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful Herbag and the dream job!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Phillip Marks

Hi everyone! I finally joined the Herbag club after purchasing two of these amazing Hermes handbags on eBay. The first one I bought is the mm size which came with a shoulder strap, and the second is the pm ado backpack. When the smaller size arrived I was a bit disappointed to discover that the shoulder strap I had isn’t compatible and doesn’t fit in the slots alongside the carrying handle. The leather at the upper part of the bag is very stiff and I don’t want to ruin it by trying force the two of the straps in together. Has anyone else have encountered this problem? Is the ado model isn’t designed to fit a shoulder strap because it’s supposed to be a backpack?
Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

mularice said:


> Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!
> 
> I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.
> 
> I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.
> 
> Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?
> 
> Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share!
> Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180885


When your Samorga gets here, could you please post a pic of what it looks like when inside your bag? I'm now thinking of getting one, too.


----------



## mularice

Aelfaerie said:


> When your Samorga gets here, could you please post a pic of what it looks like when inside your bag? I'm now thinking of getting one, too.



Yes of course! I believe it won’t be for a few weeks unfortunately - they say turn around to dispatch is about 2 weeks and then shipping is another week to UK.

I could only find a video on their IG in a Herbag 39. I’m assuming it’ll be similar / the same.

I know someone further back in this thread said they use a Samorga in theirs and it gives a bit more structure to it but they have coated canvas anyway.

I managed to find a 20% off code from a YouTuber who reviews lots of different Samorga inserts!


----------



## seishouai

mularice said:


> Yes of course! I believe it won’t be for a few weeks unfortunately - they say turn around to dispatch is about 2 weeks and then shipping is another week to UK.
> 
> I could only find a video on their IG in a Herbag 39. I’m assuming it’ll be similar / the same.
> 
> I know someone further back in this thread said they use a Samorga in theirs and it gives a bit more structure to it but they have coated canvas anyway.
> 
> I managed to find a 20% off code from a YouTuber who reviews lots of different Samorga inserts!




Yes that’s me! I’m using a Samorga insert in my Herbag Zip 31 and it fits really nicely inside. However your memory is good and my bag is coated canvas. I find it a lot easier to locate my stuff with the insert and it does help to keep the sides from bunching up.


----------



## dingdong79

seishouai said:


> Yes that’s me! I’m using a Samorga insert in my Herbag Zip 31 and it fits really nicely inside. However your memory is good and my bag is coated canvas. I find it a lot easier to locate my stuff with the insert and it does help to keep the sides from bunching up.



Which thickness did you get for the insert-1 or 2"?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Phillip Marks said:


> Hi everyone! I finally joined the Herbag club after purchasing two of these amazing Hermes handbags on eBay. The first one I bought is the mm size which came with a shoulder strap, and the second is the pm ado backpack. When the smaller size arrived I was a bit disappointed to discover that the shoulder strap I had isn’t compatible and doesn’t fit in the slots alongside the carrying handle. The leather at the upper part of the bag is very stiff and I don’t want to ruin it by trying force the two of the straps in together. Has anyone else have encountered this problem? Is the ado model isn’t designed to fit a shoulder strap because it’s supposed to be a backpack?
> Thank you all in advance!!



I have a number of her bags, two of which are the two sizes you have. I am not able to to get them out to measure... but measure the opening of both bags where you want to add the shoulder strap, are the openings the same? If the Ado backpack opening is smaller, then you'll have an idea if you could/should squeeze/force the shoulder strap. HTH.


----------



## seishouai

dingdong79 said:


> Which thickness did you get for the insert-1 or 2"?



I picked 1 in cobalt blue.


----------



## Phillip Marks

Ceeyahd said:


> I have a number of her bags, two of which are the two sizes you have. I am not able to to get them out to measure... but measure the opening of both bags where you want to add the shoulder strap, are the openings the same? If the Ado backpack opening is smaller, then you'll have an idea if you could/should squeeze/force the shoulder strap. HTH.



Thank you for the great advice! Unfortunately there is a difference between the openings, however I am able to attach both the strap and the handle if I use only one of the leather straps of the top handle.


----------



## dingdong79

seishouai said:


> I picked 1 in cobalt blue.



Thanks. I am leaning towards the 1 as well just so it might be lighter weight. Just still in decisive about the color. I too have the black coated Herbag.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Phillip Marks said:


> Thank you for the great advice! Unfortunately there is a difference between the openings, however I am able to attach both the strap and the handle if I use only one of the leather straps of the top handle.


Thank you. Now I know how that added strap would work.


----------



## BalLVLover

mularice said:


> Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!
> 
> I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.
> 
> I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.
> 
> Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?
> 
> Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share!
> Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180885



Congratulations...she’s beautiful and obviously meant to be since you also found your dream job!


----------



## mularice

BalLVLover said:


> Congratulations...she’s beautiful and obviously meant to be since you also found your dream job!



I got the bag before the job offer!

I’m not usually superstitious but I kinda hoped that it was a good omen and, boom! a few days later my offer came and it was good!

Just had my first day / induction at the new job - I work in Talent Acquisition (in house recruitment) and I’ve just started at Gucci Head Office in London, I’ll be handling the recruitment of the London Gucci stores staff!


----------



## new.old.bag

Phillip Marks said:


> Thank you for the great advice! Unfortunately there is a difference between the openings, however I am able to attach both the strap and the handle if I use only one of the leather straps of the top handle.


 I have had a similar issue so I put the shoulder strap on the sides instead of in the middle by the handles and it worked fine. It’s just more complicated to put together (and remember how it goes).


----------



## smooches

Phillip Marks said:


> Thank you for the great advice! Unfortunately there is a difference between the openings, however I am able to attach both the strap and the handle if I use only one of the leather straps of the top handle.



Thanks for posting this.  I always wondered if I’d be able to utilize a shoulder strap on my herbag backpack.  Good thinking on your part!


----------



## seishouai

dingdong79 said:


> Thanks. I am leaning towards the 1 as well just so it might be lighter weight. Just still in decisive about the color. I too have the black coated Herbag.



Have you used it yet??? 
The hunter leather is really stiff though but I’m hoping it will slowly get softer as I use it.


----------



## labellavita27

Is this bag super carefree? Hard to get in and out? I’m trying to decide if I want this bag if it’s carefree or the Celine nano. About same price range. Trying to be good and hold off on a quota bag till next year [emoji51]


----------



## dingdong79

seishouai said:


> Have you used it yet???
> The hunter leather is really stiff though but I’m hoping it will slowly get softer as I use it.



Not yet. Waiting for the insert to arrive first.


----------



## mularice

labellavita27 said:


> Is this bag super carefree? Hard to get in and out? I’m trying to decide if I want this bag if it’s carefree or the Celine nano. About same price range. Trying to be good and hold off on a quota bag till next year [emoji51]



I think the Celine is easier to get in and out of.

I’ve yet to use my Herbag as I want the insert first, but I’m first impressions, it’s not as simple to get in and out of etc


----------



## betty.lee

labellavita27 said:


> Is this bag super carefree? Hard to get in and out? I’m trying to decide if I want this bag if it’s carefree or the Celine nano. About same price range. Trying to be good and hold off on a quota bag till next year [emoji51]



It definitely takes a bit of effort to get in and out of and you can’t really be gentle wi5 it sometimes. the leather will scratch also as you open and close it. However, I do love mine and don’t really baby it as it’s meant to be enjoyed and loved. 
I usually just leave one strap hanging off so it’s not as cumbersome to get in and out of.


----------



## m_ichele

labellavita27 said:


> Is this bag super carefree? Hard to get in and out? I’m trying to decide if I want this bag if it’s carefree or the Celine nano. About same price range. Trying to be good and hold off on a quota bag till next year [emoji51]



Not really carefree if you want it always strapped up. I start with it  completely closed but once I’m out and need to access things, I’ll close it with one strap passed through and leave the flap hanging over, but not engaged. I’ll close it up fully when I’m done going in and out of it.


----------



## sinfulindulgence

Hi Excited to share my first Herbag! Been loving it so far and am thinking of how to style it. Any suggestions on which twilly? Thank you~


----------



## divinexjanice

venessachua said:


> Hi Excited to share my first Herbag! Been loving it so far and am thinking of how to style it. Any suggestions on which twilly? Thank you~
> 
> View attachment 4195081
> View attachment 4195082
> View attachment 4195083



My fav! Jeu de cartes, last one


----------



## mularice

venessachua said:


> Hi Excited to share my first Herbag! Been loving it so far and am thinking of how to style it. Any suggestions on which twilly? Thank you~
> 
> View attachment 4195081
> View attachment 4195082
> View attachment 4195083



Congrats!! Black is such a versatile colour, I think most twilly look good! It probably depends on what other colours you wear and what will complement your wardrobe / outfits.

I’m still struggling to find a twilly that will match my Herbag in an orange colour (Abricot) and will also compliment my very monochrome wardrobe!


----------



## sinfulindulgence

divinexjanice said:


> My fav! Jeu de cartes, last one


Same sentiments! Love the little pink tips



mularice said:


> Congrats!! Black is such a versatile colour, I think most twilly look good! It probably depends on what other colours you wear and what will complement your wardrobe / outfits.
> 
> I’m still struggling to find a twilly that will match my Herbag in an orange colour (Abricot) and will also compliment my very monochrome wardrobe!


Will pink go well with orange too? Yes you are right, Black is pretty versatile. Thank you for your advice


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Any Herbag GM or MM owners? Looking to get one, but would need to fit a 13" laptop and a couple of books/notebooks. The measurements are tall and wide enough, but I'm concerned about the depth. With the closure, it gets even more narrow at top. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## ladysarah

sinfulindulgence said:


> Hi Excited to share my first Herbag! Been loving it so far and am thinking of how to style it. Any suggestions on which twilly? Thank you~
> 
> View attachment 4195081
> View attachment 4195082
> View attachment 4195083



Love it! Mine was usually sans twilly.


----------



## choco30

I have been looking at the various bags on their Canadian website, but today was the first time I have come across the Herbag.. just wondering if this bag is sold in Canada (or I will have to go to the US/Asia/Europe to get it?) Thanks in advance


----------



## Epheris

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Any Herbag GM or MM owners? Looking to get one, but would need to fit a 13" laptop and a couple of books/notebooks. The measurements are tall and wide enough, but I'm concerned about the depth. With the closure, it gets even more narrow at top. Thanks in advance for your help



I just bought an MM from consignor, and picking up tomorrow. I have the same questions as you! Will take pictures and post once I get it. I'm sooo excited!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Epheris said:


> I just bought an MM from consignor, and picking up tomorrow. I have the same questions as you! Will take pictures and post once I get it. I'm sooo excited!


Ahhhh I'm so excited for you!! Which consignor did you use (if you don't kind sharing)? I've been stalking the normal online retailers for secondhand bags, and also perusing ebay for options from Japan! I can't wait to see; thanks for agreeing to share!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Any Herbag GM or MM owners? Looking to get one, but would need to fit a 13" laptop and a couple of books/notebooks. The measurements are tall and wide enough, but I'm concerned about the depth. With the closure, it gets even more narrow at top. Thanks in advance for your help


I have a GM and use it for work. I carry alot. Depth will be less at the top, as you noted. Depending on how thick your books are will determine how many will fit. If you carry anything heavy, remember that the bottom of the bag isn't supported, so if something is thin and heavy the bottom of the bag will give to that shape.


----------



## claraclara

choco30 said:


> I have been looking at the various bags on their Canadian website, but today was the first time I have come across the Herbag.. just wondering if this bag is sold in Canada (or I will have to go to the US/Asia/Europe to get it?) Thanks in advance


Yes this bag is avail in Canada. They had two in Montreal when I was there. I got the blue and green one but they also had a blue and magnolia on display. In Toronto my friend was offered a red one. Seems like inventory in Toronto is allocated so ur SA may or may not have the combo you’re looking for. I have seen it only once on the website too


----------



## choco30

claraclara said:


> Yes this bag is avail in Canada. They had two in Montreal when I was there. I got the blue and green one but they also had a blue and magnolia on display. In Toronto my friend was offered a red one. Seems like inventory in Toronto is allocated so ur SA may or may not have the combo you’re looking for. I have seen it only once on the website too



Thanks for the info! Do you know what the price is?
I am in Vancouver and live close to the store there so I guess I just need to pop in to check more often!


----------



## claraclara

choco30 said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know what the price is?
> I am in Vancouver and live close to the store there so I guess I just need to pop in to check more often!


Cant recall exact price but think it was $29xx before tax


----------



## Saltvinegar

I’ve just purchased a vintage Hermès Herbag and it smells like a skunk! Is this normal? Also the suspicious 102 keys doesn’t seem to be in line. What do you think?


----------



## Ceeyahd

IDK what to say about the key, I'm in no position to authenticate anything. The smell would concern me. I had my vintage herbag authenticated after I had it in hand. I was concerned about what turned out to be simple differences between different years of herbag styles. My vintage bag was in like new condition, that was a gift. But I still paid for an authentic review.


----------



## JA_UK

I wouldn’t even bother authenticating it, if it smells that bad I would return it, there are so many vintage herbags on the preloved market to have to settle for a stinky bag.


----------



## dooneybaby

allanrvj said:


> Some Herbags that look like backpacks appeared at the recent Resort 2019 show
> View attachment 4183116
> View attachment 4183117


I have to have the second "sac" style. I'm obsessed with the leather/fabric combination. But I haven't seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## dooneybaby

MissXio said:


> View attachment 4063748
> 
> 
> Remember how I was saying I wanted the all black one? I settle for this one BUT, let me say Once I seen this color in person I actually loved it.  Here is my customized herbag. I’ve received so many compliments.
> SN: This was a push/mothers day present for myself


Wow! This is gorgeous! The chain doesn't dent the leather? That Herbag leather is so soft. I've worn mine just a handful of times, and it's extremely dented.


----------



## choco30

Found this on Canadian site... should I jump on it ( the one I want is either the blue bottom or a pink one)


----------



## mularice

Aelfaerie said:


> When your Samorga gets here, could you please post a pic of what it looks like when inside your bag? I'm now thinking of getting one, too.



Hi! It’s been a while but my Samorga arrived whilst I was away on holiday!

Here’s some pics inside my Herbag!

I am so glad I got it. Not only will it protect the inside of my bag from dirt but it also gives the canvas more structure so I will stand up better on its own.

Sorry for the bad quality photos on my bed but you can see that it stands up without me holding it up on my bed from the added structure from the Samorga.


----------



## Saltvinegar

Ceeyahd said:


> IDK what to say about the key, I'm in no position to authenticate anything. The smell would concern me. I had my vintage herbag authenticated after I had it in hand. I was concerned about what turned out to be simple differences between different years of herbag styles. My vintage bag was in like new condition, that was a gift. But I still paid for an authentic review.


Thanks dear! After airing it for a day I could not stand it and sent it back. It was too stinky.


----------



## Saltvinegar

JA_UK said:


> I wouldn’t even bother authenticating it, if it smells that bad I would return it, there are so many vintage herbags on the preloved market to have to settle for a stinky bag.


Exactly! I returned it the next day.  Or more like consigned it back. The shop didn’t except returns. Omg it was like having an elephant/ skunk in the house.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Saltvinegar said:


> Thanks dear! After airing it for a day I could not stand it and sent it back. It was too stinky.



Good decision
 You'll find another


----------



## chymera

mularice said:


> Hi! It’s been a while but my Samorga arrived whilst I was away on holiday!
> 
> Here’s some pics inside my Herbag!
> 
> I am so glad I got it. Not only will it protect the inside of my bag from dirt but it also gives the canvas more structure so I will stand up better on its own.
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality photos on my bed but you can see that it stands up without me holding it up on my bed from the added structure from the Samorga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228164
> View attachment 4228165



Which orange is this? I love it!


----------



## mularice

chymera said:


> Which orange is this? I love it!



Hi! It’s the new season orange called “Abricot” which I am assuming means Apricot 

In different lights it looks brighter and sometimes it looks a little more subtle. It’s really lovely. I still need a twilly though!


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone find this bag difficult to open and close? Am debating between Herbag and Lady Dior (very different I know), and I’m worried this aspect of the bag will become a major pain.


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone find this bag difficult to open and close? Am debating between Herbag and Lady Dior (very different I know), and I’m worried this aspect of the bag will become a major pain.



Yeah it’s a little fiddly. It’s the straps, they get a bit caught up and if you are trying to be careful it can take some time to do it back up.


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> Yeah it’s a little fiddly. It’s the straps, they get a bit caught up and if you are trying to be careful it can take some time to do it back up.


Thanks for your reply! Because of this, do you completely close up the bag every time you go in and out of it, or do you carry it partially open?


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Because of this, do you completely close up the bag every time you go in and out of it, or do you carry it partially open?



I tend to partially close it - the round “stopper” holds in place through the ring and the leather, it doesn’t need the straps to interlock to keep it shut (which tends to be the fiddly bit for me). So the straps kinda just stick out.

Like the photo


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> I tend to partially close it - the round “stopper” holds in place through the ring and the leather, it doesn’t need the straps to interlock to keep it shut (which tends to be the fiddly bit for me). So the straps kinda just stick out.
> 
> Like the photo
> View attachment 4229892


I love the way this looks! This is probably what I would do most of the time to be honest. Do you find that the weight from the top handle pulls the leather in the circle without the reinforcement from the side straps?


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the way this looks! This is probably what I would do most of the time to be honest. Do you find that the weight from the top handle pulls the leather in the circle without the reinforcement from the side straps?



No not at all. There’s like a bit under the stopper that sticks out and it kinda hooks the leather (there’s an indentation mark on the leather where the metal presses against it) which stops any pulling as such. I can’t explain it very well! The only thing that pulls is if you have quite heavy things in the bag and then the canvas kinda sags but I have a Samorga insert in my bag that helps the canvas retain its shape and helps keep the bag cleaner.

Oh also, the top handle is connected to the metal rod so it’s not directly connected to the leather flap (don’t know the technical name of it!), so the top handle can’t pull on the leather cut out circle or anything else.


----------



## Aelfaerie

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the way this looks! This is probably what I would do most of the time to be honest. Do you find that the weight from the top handle pulls the leather in the circle without the reinforcement from the side straps?


Hi CC! So unlike the Kelly, whose top handle is directly attached to the top leather flap, the Herbag's top handle is actually attached to a metal rod running through the underside of the top flap, making for better weight distribution regardless of if you buckle the sangles or not.
The bag is actually pretty easy to close, but ironically easier to do up when you're carrying it on your shoulder than if it was just sat down. However, it's pretty hard to close up for me when I have a Rodeo on it.


----------



## Aelfaerie

mularice said:


> No not at all. There’s like a bit under the stopper that sticks out and it kinda hooks the leather (there’s an indentation mark on the leather where the metal presses against it) which stops any pulling as such. I can’t explain it very well! The only thing that pulls is if you have quite heavy things in the bag and then the canvas kinda sags but I have a Samorga insert in my bag that helps the canvas retain its shape and helps keep the bag cleaner


Did your Samorga insert arrive? Do you have pics, as I'm also considering getting one? Or did I somehow miss the ones you posted?


----------



## dodowin

choco30 said:


> Found this on Canadian site... should I jump on it ( the one I want is either the blue bottom or a pink one)


This is such a pretty combo!  Hope.you got it!


----------



## mularice

Aelfaerie said:


> Did your Samorga insert arrive? Do you have pics, as I'm also considering getting one? Or did I somehow miss the ones you posted?



Hi lovely!

Yes it arrived, I posted a couple of rubbish photos!

Basically I love it - gives structure to the canvas and helps keep my bag organised and clean so the inside canvas doesn’t get wrecked!

You can see that it can now stand up on its own without collapsing on itself too much.

Definitely recommend getting one!


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> No not at all. There’s like a bit under the stopper that sticks out and it kinda hooks the leather (there’s an indentation mark on the leather where the metal presses against it) which stops any pulling as such. I can’t explain it very well! The only thing that pulls is if you have quite heavy things in the bag and then the canvas kinda sags but I have a Samorga insert in my bag that helps the canvas retain its shape and helps keep the bag cleaner.
> 
> Oh also, the top handle is connected to the metal rod so it’s not directly connected to the leather flap (don’t know the technical name of it!), so the top handle can’t pull on the leather cut out circle or anything else.





Aelfaerie said:


> Hi CC! So unlike the Kelly, whose top handle is directly attached to the top leather flap, the Herbag's top handle is actually attached to a metal rod running through the underside of the top flap, making for better weight distribution regardless of if you buckle the sangles or not.
> The bag is actually pretty easy to close, but ironically easier to do up when you're carrying it on your shoulder than if it was just sat down. However, it's pretty hard to close up for me when I have a Rodeo on it.



This is a much better design than the Kelly, I think! I haven't studied the construction of the bag that thoroughly yet. I'm torn between getting the all black coated canvas version or the traditional colored canvas with contrasting leather top. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Aelfaerie

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a much better design than the Kelly, I think! I haven't studied the construction of the bag that thoroughly yet. I'm torn between getting the all black coated canvas version or the traditional colored canvas with contrasting leather top. Decisions, decisions...


So as someone who has both the Lady Dior and a Herbag, the two are so different. Being that the Herbag is so much more casual than the LD, I suggest you explore getting the traditional contrast leather/canvas for that pop of color to your look.
Unless you plan on using it for work (like I do), in which case I bought a neutral bleu indigo/etoupe combo.


----------



## cafecreme15

.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aelfaerie said:


> So as someone who has both the Lady Dior and a Herbag, the two are so different. Being that the Herbag is so much more casual than the LD, I suggest you explore getting the traditional contrast leather/canvas for that pop of color to your look.
> Unless you plan on using it for work (like I do), in which case I bought a neutral bleu indigo/etoupe combo.


I would like to use it both for work and casually on weekends!


----------



## Aelfaerie

cafecreme15 said:


> I would like to use it both for work and casually on weekends!


A happy compromise would be a neutral colorway and accessories on the weekend! Although having seen the coated canvas in person, I think it's a little too shiny and reflective for work.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aelfaerie said:


> A happy compromise would be a neutral colorway and accessories on the weekend! Although having seen the coated canvas in person, I think it's a little too shiny and reflective for work.


Have you found that the uncoated canvas stains easily? I take the subway to commute sooo, 'nuff said haha


----------



## Aelfaerie

Not easily. And I got a scuff mark, but it came out fine with stain remover (e.g. Shout, Tide pens) and water.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aelfaerie said:


> Not easily. And I got a scuff mark, but it came out fine with stain remover (e.g. Shout, Tide pens) and water.


Wow didn't know you could use that on the canvas! So awesome. Last question (for now) - do you know what the uncoated canvas bag goes for now? I believe the coated canvas is ~$2500


----------



## choco30

dodowin said:


> This is such a pretty combo!  Hope.you got it!


No, I debated too long (2 hours after I saw it) on the colour and missed out... went to my local store and they only had the orange base one... now have to wait again


----------



## mularice

choco30 said:


> No, I debated too long (2 hours after I saw it) on the colour and missed out... went to my local store and they only had the orange base one... now have to wait again



Hope your wait isn’t too long!

I wanted the orange one and it took me 2 years to find it when one slipped through my fingers!

When I saw it online I immediately jumped on it because I knew if I really regretted it I could return it online.

I actually wanted a different orange but I’m happy I got this one!


----------



## Aelfaerie

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow didn't know you could use that on the canvas! So awesome. Last question (for now) - do you know what the uncoated canvas bag goes for now? I believe the coated canvas is ~$2500


No idea, sorry! Maybe check the pricing thread?


----------



## dodowin

choco30 said:


> No, I debated too long (2 hours after I saw it) on the colour and missed out... went to my local store and they only had the orange base one... now have to wait again


I always believe things happen for a reason.... THE one will show up soon! [emoji4]


----------



## mi.kay

Dear coated canvas herbag owners, is the material waterproof/easy to clean with a damp cloth?


----------



## millivanilli

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone find this bag difficult to open and close? Am debating between Herbag and Lady Dior (very different I know), and I’m worried this aspect of the bag will become a major pain.


 Ye si found it hard, but after changing the straps to the end of the bar it became easier while walking / carrying it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

mi.kay said:


> Dear coated canvas herbag owners, is the material waterproof/easy to clean with a damp cloth?



Yes. I have only spilled a little coffee on mine while juggling myself into the office. A quick wipe down, thoroughly. All was good


----------



## divinexjanice

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3799533
> 
> The new season color for Herbag  with my Rodeo!



I know this is an old post but is the true color of the leather hard to capture? In all pictures I’ve seen it looks black.


----------



## mularice

divinexjanice said:


> I know this is an old post but is the true color of the leather hard to capture? In all pictures I’ve seen it looks black.



If I’m not mistaken, that particular Herbag is black leather.


----------



## divinexjanice

mularice said:


> If I’m not mistaken, that particular Herbag is black leather.



I’m thinking it’s this color combo...
Pic borrowed from earlier pages of this thread


----------



## divinexjanice




----------



## chymera

divinexjanice said:


> I know this is an old post but is the true color of the leather hard to capture? In all pictures I’ve seen it looks black.



It’s black leather.


----------



## divinexjanice

chymera said:


> It’s black leather.



Is it not the rose extreme/kaki combo?


----------



## chymera

divinexjanice said:


> Is it not the rose extreme/kaki combo?






This is rose extreme kaki.


----------



## divinexjanice

chymera said:


> View attachment 4238291
> 
> 
> This is rose extreme kaki.


I am looking to see the true color of kaki, that’s all. It only ever looks black to me. Even the ones currently on eBay.


----------



## mularice

divinexjanice said:


> I am looking to see the true color of kaki, that’s all. It only ever looks black to me. Even the ones currently on eBay.



So I looked up the meaning of kaki or what it can mean - it can apparently mean black, so perhaps they have used it in the colour reference to mean black and not khaki as we would generally assume? Lol


----------



## chymera

divinexjanice said:


> I am looking to see the true color of kaki, that’s all. It only ever looks black to me. Even the ones currently on eBay.



Khaki is the green. Kaki might be their word for something else.


----------



## puggers

divinexjanice said:


> I know this is an old post but is the true color of the leather hard to capture? In all pictures I’ve seen it looks black.


I have this bag and kaki is a very dark brown irl. Personally, it doesn’t look black.


----------



## divinexjanice

puggers said:


> I have this bag and kaki is a very dark brown irl. Personally, it doesn’t look black.



Thank you for this. I was wanting an idea of what this color looks like IRL. I appreciate you taking the time to respond, especially since you own the bag. [emoji177]


----------



## divinexjanice

chymera said:


> Khaki is the green. Kaki might be their word for something else.



No ma’am.


----------



## BalLVLover

mi.kay said:


> Dear coated canvas herbag owners, is the material waterproof/easy to clean with a damp cloth?



Yes, I had something white on the bag (no idea what it was) and I just wiped it right off with a damp cloth.


----------



## BalLVLover

divinexjanice said:


> I know this is an old post but is the true color of the leather hard to capture? In all pictures I’ve seen it looks black.



It’s dark but not quite black. I’ll try and take a picture next to my other Herbag which is black.


----------



## divinexjanice

BalLVLover said:


> It’s dark but not quite black. I’ll try and take a picture next to my other Herbag which is black.



Thank you thank you. I knew it wasn’t black but I figure it’s very hard to capture the true color of kaki because it looks black in so many pics I’ve seen. Thank you! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## divinexjanice

BalLVLover said:


> It’s dark but not quite black. I’ll try and take a picture next to my other Herbag which is black.



Btw, just saw you’re from htown. [emoji1309] from a fellow Houstonian also!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Cheers guys! 
I am currently thinking about hunting for a bigger HERBAG - like a 50cm-size - to use it as a travel bag instead of my LV KEEPALL55. Anybody here using this size of the HERBAG and/or having any experiences?


----------



## Ceeyahd

CenterStageBLN said:


> Cheers guys!
> I am currently thinking about hunting for a bigger HERBAG - like a 50cm-size - to use it as a travel bag instead of my LV KEEPALL55. Anybody here using this size of the HERBAG and/or having any experiences?


I think the 50cm size is too large, even though it is a travel size. It's the herbag in that size, that would be awkward and heavy.. I think the bag would get beat up and soiled very  quickly. I use a herbag for travel, but a carry-on size, and duffle or suit case that setting on the floor if needed wouldn't matter (to me).


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Ceeyahd said:


> I think the 50cm size is too large, even though it is a travel size. It's the herbag in that size, that would be awkward and heavy.. I think the bag would get beat up and soiled very  quickly. I use a herbag for travel, but a carry-on size, and duffle or suit case that setting on the floor if needed wouldn't matter (to me).



That's the only thing that worries my a little - how to keep it clean. I don't want to use it only in summer, though it is obviously not the right bag for rainy days.


----------



## Ltks

Hi Everyone!
I think this might be my first post from the Hermes thread.  Just want to ask for recommendation on where I can get the Hermes Herbag 2in1 in 28, preferably in a darker colour.  Also, if anyone can tell me how much they're going for.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## cafecreme15

So I just got off the phone with my amazing SA, who went through every single color combination the Herbag is currently available in. I have been set on the black coated canvas version for months, but the last few days I was thinking maybe I should get a color and contrasting leather top. I am just so worried about the uncoated canvas and dirt and weather (I commute to work by walking /subway). So now i am thinking I should stick with my original plan, and then if I decide I want to add a little color I can wrap a twilly around the top handles. Thoughts?


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> So I just got off the phone with my amazing SA, who went through every single color combination the Herbag is currently available in. I have been set on the black coated canvas version for months, but the last few days I was thinking maybe I should get a color and contrasting leather top. I am just so worried about the uncoated canvas and dirt and weather (I commute to work by walking /subway). So now i am thinking I should stick with my original plan, and then if I decide I want to add a little color I can wrap a twilly around the top handles. Thoughts?



I was in a similar quandary. I recently bought an orange Herbag and I love it - I had my heart set on orange for a long time but I was always worried about getting it dirty and it not being practical. I have recently used it at the weekend and I travel using the tube and walking. I probably do baby it, I don’t put it on the floor and I’m conscious of people bumping into me or brushing by it but it’s seems to be ok and no marks on it yet! My other thought was to get black (not coated as I don’t like the shiny finish as much personally) as at least black wouldn’t show dirt so much! But I figured that I have so many black every day bags that I didn’t want the Herbag in black too. I’d much rather a B in black.

Stick to your original idea, if you have thought about it and practically it works for you, don’t second guess yourself. The reasons you have given for wanting black coated and how you would jazz it up with a bright twilly seems like you have thought it out properly.


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> I was in a similar quandary. I recently bought an orange Herbag and I love it - I had my heart set on orange for a long time but I was always worried about getting it dirty and it not being practical. I have recently used it at the weekend and I travel using the tube and walking. I probably do baby it, I don’t put it on the floor and I’m conscious of people bumping into me or brushing by it but it’s seems to be ok and no marks on it yet! My other thought was to get black (not coated as I don’t like the shiny finish as much personally) as at least black wouldn’t show dirt so much! But I figured that I have so many black every day bags that I didn’t want the Herbag in black too. I’d much rather a B in black.
> 
> Stick to your original idea, if you have thought about it and practically it works for you, don’t second guess yourself. The reasons you have given for wanting black coated and how you would jazz it up with a bright twilly seems like you have thought it out properly.


Thank you! While I do love the colors and getting one would diversify my collection, I just don't think I would get as much use out of it. The orange herbag is beautiful! How do you find it holds up in the London rain? I never thought too much about getting black on black in uncoated. I suppose that is an option, though my SA said dark coated canvases are hard to clean because the cleaning method can drain the canvas of its color.


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! While I do love the colors and getting one would diversify my collection, I just don't think I would get as much use out of it. The orange herbag is beautiful! How do you find it holds up in the London rain? I never thought too much about getting black on black in uncoated. I suppose that is an option, though my SA said dark coated canvases are hard to clean because the cleaning method can drain the canvas of its color.



Honestly, I haven’t taken her out in the rain and I don’t think I will, I’m too precious about it! I will always use a leather bag when it rains (usually a Celine luggage or Chanel bag). It really is just because the Herbag is canvas. I can’t imagine babying a B or K this much just because leather is so much more durable.

I’ve been lucky that the weather has been relatively dry till today and I only really use the Herbag on weekends!

Definitely would use a black Herbag as a daily bag though just because the colour is more practical for city life.

I also got a Samorga insert to give more structure to the bag and make it more practical to use, I would recommend getting one when you get your Herbag!


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> Honestly, I haven’t taken her out in the rain and I don’t think I will, I’m too precious about it! I will always use a leather bag when it rains (usually a Celine luggage or Chanel bag). It really is just because the Herbag is canvas. I can’t imagine babying a B or K this much just because leather is so much more durable.
> 
> I’ve been lucky that the weather has been relatively dry till today and I only really use the Herbag on weekends!
> 
> Definitely would use a black Herbag as a daily bag though just because the colour is more practical for city life.
> 
> I also got a Samorga insert to give more structure to the bag and make it more practical to use, I would recommend getting one when you get your Herbag!


Good advice! Since I plan on using my bag during the week and possibly in inclement weather, I think the coated canvas is probably the way to go. Where do you recommend buying a Samorga from?


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> Good advice! Since I plan on using my bag during the week and possibly in inclement weather, I think the coated canvas is probably the way to go. Where do you recommend buying a Samorga from?



I bought it directly from the Samorga site. Found a 20% off code on a YouTube review! Seems to always have code being promoted by a YouTuber or IG influencer!

It took ages to get here though, like a month! As they ship from Korea. But quality is good and I’m glad I got one as it will keep the inside of my bag in better condition (I smoke so I always get bits of tobacco in the bottom of my bags [emoji849])


----------



## Sidra Khan

Does everyone find it hard to get stuff in and out? Just received this in the mail and just opening it the first time has me thinking about how hard it might be to use.. wondering what others think.. i love the size... was exactly what i  was looking for. Doesn’t feel heavy either!


----------



## mularice

Sidra Khan said:


> View attachment 4246126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone find it hard to get stuff in and out? Just received this in the mail and just opening it the first time has me thinking about how hard it might be to use.. wondering what others think.. i love the size... was exactly what i  was looking for. Doesn’t feel heavy either!



Congrats on your lovely new Herbag!

At first opening and closing gets some getting used to but you just learn the best and easiest way!

Honestly using a Samorga insert has made it easier for me to get things in and out of the bag. The added structure helps me close the bag either when it’s set on a surface or hanging from my shoulder. Also helps you organise your stuff and not overfill your bag!


----------



## Sidra Khan

I’ll order the organizer today then.. wondering if this color would get any color transfer? .. this was the only one they had and i really loved the size and everything


----------



## mularice

Sidra Khan said:


> I’ll order the organizer today then.. wondering if this color would get any color transfer? .. this was the only one they had and i really loved the size and everything



I posted a couple of rubbish pics of the organiser in my Herbag a couple pages ago.

I think you should be ok with most colours, I’m always very wary of blue denim though but I don’t actually wear denim usually...


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to share upcoming Herbag for SS19, Herbag H Vibration. I have no further intel other than this image to share.


----------



## choco30

So a couple weeks ago, I started my hunt for a Herbag. My SA noted that the store doesn't get many colours as she has only seen the black/black combination and the etoupe one. She had the apricot one in store but I passed on it..... so decided to try my luck with the online store. Over the past few weeks, I came across a few different colours on the Canadian website (before it was sold out):





One night i decided to double check before bed and came across the bougainvillier/fauve one and it was one of the colours I was looking for!

A week later, got the email to pick my bag in the store! It looks better in person than in pictures 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sidra Khan said:


> I’ll order the organizer today then.. wondering if this color would get any color transfer? .. this was the only one they had and i really loved the size and everything



I wore dark jeans without thinking and got color transfer, a haze, on my cream toilet herbag.


----------



## BalLVLover

divinexjanice said:


> Btw, just saw you’re from htown. [emoji1309] from a fellow Houstonian also!



I am.....maybe we will run into each other at H one day....and I just realized I totally forgot to take the promised picture. I will get on that today.


----------



## BalLVLover

Comparison of black and Khaki


----------



## divinexjanice

BalLVLover said:


> Comparison of black and Khaki
> 
> View attachment 4256860
> View attachment 4256862



Thanks beautiful! Have you gotten any color transfer on the rose extreme yet?


----------



## mularice

UK ladies, lots of herbags on the H website now! In both 31 and 39!

I missed the all black one yesterday


----------



## mularice

And these


----------



## chymera

We don’t have hermes herbags online in Australia


----------



## pchels

Herbag 31 available on US Hermes site in three colors


----------



## TraceySH

pchels said:


> Herbag 31 available on US Hermes site in three colors


I just lost my mind I just bought 2 colors.


----------



## pchels

TraceySH said:


> I just lost my mind I just bought 2 colors.


I seriously thought about buying the red one


----------



## pchels

Update: only two colors left on the US site


----------



## divinexjanice

This is how I plan to wear this new-to-me beauty. 
This way I don’t have to fiddle with the sangles/straps
View attachment 4267485

Can even just wear it open and the sangles/straps aren’t flopping outside


----------



## mettadev18

Hi, Im thinking to buy a hermas herbag 31, is it hard to get in london and do anyone know the current price for this bag?
thank you in advance


----------



## pchels

Two colors up on US site!! Both etoupe with either indigo or black. 

If anyone sees the trench/fauve or the red/red, can you please let me know?!


----------



## TraceySH

Here is the magnolia ...


----------



## TraceySH

Here is the rose extreme/ noir...


----------



## materiallover3

I just wondering if anyone has used the size 31 to fit their macbook 13in and if so does it hold up well? Im sorry if this was probably discussed previously.


----------



## divinexjanice

materiallover3 said:


> I just wondering if anyone has used the size 31 to fit their macbook 13in and if so does it hold up well? Im sorry if this was probably discussed previously.



It will sag with the weight of the MBP


----------



## BalLVLover

divinexjanice said:


> Thanks beautiful! Have you gotten any color transfer on the rose extreme yet?



No, I am careful though.


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone have any experience customizing the strap for a Hermes Herbag? I bought a preowned Herbag that was much larger than I expected, however, if I could somehow add a longer strap to it, it may make a perfect travel bag for my husband.


----------



## BalLVLover

bisousx said:


> Does anyone have any experience customizing the strap for a Hermes Herbag? I bought a preowned Herbag that was much larger than I expected, however, if I could somehow add a longer strap to it, it may make a perfect travel bag for my husband.



Hermes makes straps in different lengths now and they will work on a Herbag so that may be worth checking out. They are on the pricey side though.


----------



## Monique1004

bisousx said:


> Does anyone have any experience customizing the strap for a Hermes Herbag? I bought a preowned Herbag that was much larger than I expected, however, if I could somehow add a longer strap to it, it may make a perfect travel bag for my husband.



I believe you can’t order a customized strap for herbag. I don’t know how the strap is connected to your herbag but mine is herbag zip, the newest version. I can unscrew one of the side to take the bar out. I’ve only seen people switching straps between herbags to switch the colors.


----------



## bisousx

BalLVLover said:


> Hermes makes straps in different lengths now and they will work on a Herbag so that may be worth checking out. They are on the pricey side though.



Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

bisousx said:


> Thank you



Bring your bag to check in the store. I'm not sure if those straps work on herbags since those straps are supposed to hook to the ring.


----------



## BalLVLover

Monique1004 said:


> Bring your bag to check in the store. I'm not sure if those straps work on herbags since those straps are supposed to hook to the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278940



It will work. You can’t clip them on though, you have to take it apart and slide it on.


----------



## crisbac

Christmas gift from DH! Herbag Zip 31!  So happy to join the club!


----------



## crisbac

Another pic, posted in the thread "What is your latest Hermes purchase?". Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Another pic, posted in the thread "What is your latest Hermes purchase?". Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4293760



Superbe! Congratulations my lovely friend!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Superbe! Congratulations my lovely friend!


Thank you so so much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!


----------



## apinkcandy

I am considering to purchase a herbag 39 for traveling. Anyone owns it, can you please share your experience? Is it practical for travel? How much does it hold? Strap length good? strong enough? Thank you in advance!


----------



## divinexjanice

A 31 on a 5’0 frame


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Modshot of a 31 PM Herbag on a 5'6" 167cm frame!


----------



## apinkcandy

Is herbag 39 good for travel? Pros and Cons? Too big for 5'6'' tall? Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

apinkcandy said:


> Is herbag 39 good for travel? Pros and Cons? Too big for 5'6'' tall? Thank you!


Too heavy imo


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bagidiotic said:


> Too heavy imo


Agreed, my mom is sensitive to weight and she thought the 31 was too heavy (for reference, I thought the 31 is fine)!


----------



## micahanne

Hi ladies, I just have a quick question. I’m looking into buying preowned herbag. I’m looking at the MM, is this the 39 cm? Sorry I’m new to Hermes. Any cons with this size? I’m not sure about whether to look at PM or MM. any size comparison shots would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

micahanne said:


> Hi ladies, I just have a quick question. I’m looking into buying preowned herbag. I’m looking at the MM, is this the 39 cm? Sorry I’m new to Hermes. Any cons with this size? I’m not sure about whether to look at PM or MM. any size comparison shots would be appreciated! Thank you!



I don’t own 39 size, only 31. It’s perfect work & travel bag. I once saw the MM & it was huge. 
I found a few pictures on line to compare PM & MM. Hope it helps. 


Herbag zip pm & mm



Herbag zip mm


Herbag zip pm


----------



## micahanne

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t own 39 size, only 31. It’s perfect work & travel bag. I once saw the MM & it was huge.
> I found a few pictures on line to compare PM & MM. Hope it helps.
> View attachment 4304654
> 
> Herbag zip pm & mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304655
> 
> Herbag zip mm
> View attachment 4304656
> 
> Herbag zip pm



These are perfect!!! Thanks so much! Yeah the MM looks too big!


----------



## loisgoldcavalli

Does anybody know if it is easy to score an hermes herbag in Vancouver?


----------



## choco30

loisgoldcavalli said:


> Does anybody know if it is easy to score an hermes herbag in Vancouver?



I went in Nov and they only had the orange one. I had asked my SA to keep an eye out but haven’t heard at all. Best to try to find one on the online store (that’s how I got mine  ) good luck!


----------



## loisgoldcavalli

choco30 said:


> I went in Nov and they only had the orange one. I had asked my SA to keep an eye out but haven’t heard at all. Best to try to find one on the online store (that’s how I got mine  ) good
> 
> 
> choco30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went in Nov and they only had the orange one. I had asked my SA to keep an eye out but haven’t heard at all. Best to try to find one on the online store (that’s how I got mine  ) good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size was it? 31 or 39? Yesterday i saw a black 39 herbag at the hermes canadian site.
Click to expand...


----------



## choco30

I saw the 31 in store.


----------



## YailinG

Hello, newbie here. I’m looking into getting a Hermès Herbag can anyone assist me in giving me some details, reviews, tips or opinion on it?? I LOVE LOVE LOVE the style of it and it seems like it would be a perfect fit for my lifestyle and wardrobe [emoji4]


----------



## bagidiotic

Welcome 
Please refer to the herbag thread for more information


----------



## Angelian

Please go through this thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-herbag-questions-please.388790/


----------



## Sakuraca

Hi everyone! I’m new members here and fell in love with Herbag recently. So lucky I that I found all black in store. So I bring it back home right away! 
Now I’m wondering what are the *colors options available for 2019? Would they discontinue any colors? *
Can anyone let me know is this *Herbag the cheapest bag from Hermès stores? *
I couldn’t find much informations for this bag. Perhaps the negative reviews of the opening and closing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## choco30

If any one is in las vegas, there is a yellow one at both Crystals and Bellagio. There was also the peach and bougainvillier at Cystals.


----------



## Bagsshoesaddict

Dear all,

I am about to buy a hermes herbag 31, Blue Sapphire officer canvas with vache hunter. it's preloved and stamp is P (2012). Is it normal that the bag will slouch like this? I need your opinion on hermes canvas. I never have a canvas hermes before. Thank you so much.


----------



## antybazar

mularice said:


> Finally unboxed my Herbag in Abricot/Fauve!
> 
> I love the orange colour for this season - it’s slightly less bright than Feu.
> 
> I’ve ordered the Samorga organised version 1 for the Herbag 31, hopefully it will give a little structure and prevent too much sagging and give some protection to dirt inside the bag.
> 
> Does anyone have photos of the samorga organiser in their Herbag?
> 
> Also, would anyone have colour suggestions for a twilly?
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share!
> Turns out it was the start of a good week and not only did I finally get my perfect Hermés starter bag but I accepted my dream job offer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180885



Holy!!
Now I want one. Like yours. Like really really want. Thanks for sharing. 
Anyway, since you’ve had the bag for quite sometimes, can you tell us your personal reviews? Is it really work as everyday bag? Comfy enough? How do you like the crossbody strap? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Bagsshoesaddict said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am about to buy a hermes herbag 31, Blue Sapphire officer canvas with vache hunter. it's preloved and stamp is P (2012). Is it normal that the bag will slouch like this? I need your opinion on hermes canvas. I never have a canvas hermes before. Thank you so much.


Yes it can happen due to poor storage or maintenance


----------



## Bagsshoesaddict

bagidiotic said:


> Yes it can happen due to poor storage or maintenance



Thank you, Bagidiotic.


----------



## Monique1004

Bagsshoesaddict said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am about to buy a hermes herbag 31, Blue Sapphire officer canvas with vache hunter. it's preloved and stamp is P (2012). Is it normal that the bag will slouch like this? I need your opinion on hermes canvas. I never have a canvas hermes before. Thank you so much.



Mine is standing upright, not like that at all. You could possibly get a bag insert in it to keep the shape better I guess.


----------



## Monique1004

Sakuraca said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new members here and fell in love with Herbag recently. So lucky I that I found all black in store. So I bring it back home right away!
> Now I’m wondering what are the *colors options available for 2019? Would they discontinue any colors? *
> Can anyone let me know is this *Herbag the cheapest bag from Hermès stores? *
> I couldn’t find much informations for this bag. Perhaps the negative reviews of the opening and closing? Thanks in advance.



I use it quite a lot. I don't find it that difficult to open & close. Didn't you try it before buying? It also gets easier when the bag is broken in. There are smaller H bags that are cheaper the herbag. Just like any other H bags, there are some classic colors & seasonal colors which comes & goes. Black is one of the classic color.


----------



## MsAli

choco30 said:


> So a couple weeks ago, I started my hunt for a Herbag. My SA noted that the store doesn't get many colours as she has only seen the black/black combination and the etoupe one. She had the apricot one in store but I passed on it..... so decided to try my luck with the online store. Over the past few weeks, I came across a few different colours on the Canadian website (before it was sold out):
> View attachment 4250918
> View attachment 4250920
> 
> View attachment 4250914
> 
> One night i decided to double check before bed and came across the bougainvillier/fauve one and it was one of the colours I was looking for!
> 
> A week later, got the email to pick my bag in the store! It looks better in person than in pictures
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I know this is an older post, but I saw this exact same bag today and I’m pretty sure I’m picking it up on Friday! Have you had a problem with color transfer or dirt? This will be my first canvas bag


----------



## choco30

MsAli said:


> I know this is an older post, but I saw this exact same bag today and I’m pretty sure I’m picking it up on Friday! Have you had a problem with color transfer or dirt? This will be my first canvas bag



Ooh that sounds exciting! Did you find this colour in store or online?

I haven't noticed any colour transfer or collects dust easily.. but I have been babying this bag so I rarely put it down anywhere aside from in the car or on a chair.


----------



## MsAli

choco30 said:


> Ooh that sounds exciting! Did you find this colour in store or online?
> 
> I haven't noticed any colour transfer or collects dust easily.. but I have been babying this bag so I rarely put it down anywhere aside from in the car or on a chair.


Saw this one and a few others, in store...brought her home


----------



## MsAli

Monique1004 said:


> I use it quite a lot. I don't find it that difficult to open & close. Didn't you try it before buying? It also gets easier when the bag is broken in. There are smaller H bags that are cheaper the herbag. Just like any other H bags, there are some classic colors & seasonal colors which comes & goes. Black is one of the classic color.


No, it’s not the cheapest...the Evelyne TPM and Aline are $1800-1875... garden party bags start at $2075 . The herbag starts at 2625.


----------



## T1na611

choco30 said:


> So a couple weeks ago, I started my hunt for a Herbag. My SA noted that the store doesn't get many colours as she has only seen the black/black combination and the etoupe one. She had the apricot one in store but I passed on it..... so decided to try my luck with the online store. Over the past few weeks, I came across a few different colours on the Canadian website (before it was sold out):
> View attachment 4250918
> View attachment 4250920
> 
> View attachment 4250914
> 
> One night i decided to double check before bed and came across the bougainvillier/fauve one and it was one of the colours I was looking for!
> 
> A week later, got the email to pick my bag in the store! It looks better in person than in pictures
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Hi Choco, 
The Herbag looks great and I especially like the color and the twilly! If you don't mind me asking, how did you purchase it on the Candian website and pick it up in the store?


----------



## MsAli

choco30 said:


> So a couple weeks ago, I started my hunt for a Herbag. My SA noted that the store doesn't get many colours as she has only seen the black/black combination and the etoupe one. She had the apricot one in store but I passed on it..... so decided to try my luck with the online store. Over the past few weeks, I came across a few different colours on the Canadian website (before it was sold out):
> View attachment 4250918
> View attachment 4250920
> 
> View attachment 4250914
> 
> One night i decided to double check before bed and came across the bougainvillier/fauve one and it was one of the colours I was looking for!
> 
> A week later, got the email to pick my bag in the store! It looks better in person than in pictures
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


I almost got the same Twilly when I picked up my Herbag yesterday! Yours looks so cute! I ended up with these two.


----------



## choco30

T1na611 said:


> Hi Choco,
> The Herbag looks great and I especially like the color and the twilly! If you don't mind me asking, how did you purchase it on the Candian website and pick it up in the store?


Hello T1na611, thank you, I really like the combo too. 

I actually had to check the Canadian website regularly throughout the day. The purchase process is quite simple, but you do need to create an account at H. When you complete the checkout, you can choose to pick up in store rather than free delivery. Good luck!


----------



## choco30

MsAli said:


> I almost got the same Twilly when I picked up my Herbag yesterday! Yours looks so cute! I ended up with these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388867


That's so pretty and congrats on getting the bag! What is the twilly that you have on the bag?


----------



## MsAli

choco30 said:


> That's so pretty and congrats on getting the bag! What is the twilly that you have on the bag?


Thank you! It’s Maillons.


----------



## beerbee

The black casual beauty; my SA found this twilly and I think it is a perfect match.


----------



## Dany_37

There are 3 Herbags on hermes.com (US) right now for anyone interested


----------



## preppie

Damn, they are already gone


----------



## Dany_37

preppie said:


> Damn, they are already gone


They went pretty fast...there were 3 in the 31 size...all black, cuivre with black leather and I can’t remember the name of the other but it was a pink shade. I just bought one myself in Trench Cuivre!


----------



## decorox

The "search" in finding these were definitely part of the journey... I recently found 2 vintage Herbags in the now-discontinued 2-in-1 design (blindstamped with codes for 2000 and 2003) - and got them both so that I could see which one suited my style better. One option is the tan leather handle, the other option is the black/noir leather handle. Most of all, I love how this transformer design allows me to swap the sac bottoms to get different looks - and this fit my lifestyle of having to go from jeans/tshirt-casual to chic-casual quite easily. And now, that these have both arrived, I can't decide on which one I like better!!! So many options, I like the slouchy look of the original design, but now that I figured out that I can turn the sac inside out to get the more structured look of the newer Zip version, I like having these options too. It would be weird to keep BOTH, right?


----------



## beerbee

decorox said:


> The "search" in finding these were definitely part of the journey... I recently found 2 vintage Herbags in the now-discontinued 2-in-1 design (blindstamped with codes for 2000 and 2003) - and got them both so that I could see which one suited my style better. One option is the tan leather handle, the other option is the black/noir leather handle. Most of all, I love how this transformer design allows me to swap the sac bottoms to get different looks - and this fit my lifestyle of having to go from jeans/tshirt-casual to chic-casual quite easily. And now, that these have both arrived, I can't decide on which one I like better!!! So many options, I like the slouchy look of the original design, but now that I figured out that I can turn the sac inside out to get the more structured look of the newer Zip version, I like having these options too. It would be weird to keep BOTH, right?
> 
> View attachment 4408313


IMHO, not at all! Can’t love herbag enough and there is no such thing as “too many”


----------



## decorox

decorox said:


> ...found 2 vintage Herbags in the now-discontinued 2-in-1 design (blindstamped with codes for 2000 and 2003) - and got them both so that I could see which one suited my style better...
> 
> View attachment 4408313



OMG lol I can’t believe I just called these 2000/2003 bags as “vintage”!!!! Ugh, that makes ME “vintage” bwahahhaha (face plant)


----------



## Dany_37

Just got this little baby in the mail...I am just over the moon in love Not good at the whole unboxing reveal thing so here she is...new-to-me and practically brand new!


----------



## decorox

Dany_37 said:


> Just got this little baby in the mail...I am just over the moon in love Not good at the whole unboxing reveal thing so here she is...new-to-me and practically brand new!


Beautiful! That was super fast delivery! Have you had a chance to take it out yet? Enjoy every moment...


----------



## Dany_37

decorox said:


> Beautiful! That was super fast delivery! Have you had a chance to take it out yet? Enjoy every moment...



Thank you!!! Purchased Tuesday and received yesterday. It’s gorgeous outside so I’m thinking she may make her debut later this evening for dinner with the hubby.


----------



## urvi

Hi ladies. I have a large Herbag in the most gorgeous pink and navy combination... any idea how to get it to stand straight and not flop from the top?


----------



## beerbee

urvi said:


> Hi ladies. I have a large Herbag in the most gorgeous pink and navy combination... any idea how to get it to stand straight and not flop from the top?


I find the only way to make it stand straight is to use a thick felt insert.


----------



## decorox

beerbee said:


> IMHO, not at all! Can’t love herbag enough and there is no such thing as “too many”



Thank you for the support, dear!!! LOL, with options to swap out handles and canvas, the Herbag makes it possible to wear it with every look!


----------



## Dany_37

Herbag on the U.S. website!! Hurry!!


----------



## deadly

Dany_37 said:


> Herbag on the U.S. website!! Hurry!!


Do you happen to know the current price in USA of Herbag 31 ?


----------



## Dany_37

deadly said:


> Do you happen to know the current price in USA of Herbag 31 ?



$2625


----------



## labellavita27

I wish they made smaller herbags


----------



## BalLVLover

labellavita27 said:


> I wish they made smaller herbags



Yes!! Wouldn’t a 25 or 28 be nice.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Available in Las Vegas Wynn plus the neutral colors!


----------



## choco30

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Available in Las Vegas Wynn plus the neutral colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421245


Omg I love the blue! Been eyeing one of those for a while


----------



## undecided45

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Available in Las Vegas Wynn plus the neutral colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421245


 all of these are lovely!


----------



## decorox

To my fellow Herbag fashionistas — how would you describe your use of the lovely Herbag? I’m a little undecided on whether this is an occasional bag or an everyday workhorse. I could see this with a casual look with jeans, but I wonder if it could get dressy too, if the shoulder strap is removed? Would love to hear perspectives on how you opt to carry the Herbag for the day...


----------



## cafecreme15

decorox said:


> To my fellow Herbag fashionistas — how would you describe your use of the lovely Herbag? I’m a little undecided on whether this is an occasional bag or an everyday workhorse. Would love to hear perspectives on how you opt to carry the Herbag for the day...


I cycle between my bags, but when I am using the Herbag I use it for a week or so at a time for everything, including work and off duty on the weekends. I don't use it for more than this at a time because it gets annoying with the closure, but these bags are super durable! Especially if you get or have the berline canvas.


----------



## cafecreme15

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Available in Las Vegas Wynn plus the neutral colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421245


I LOVE this orange!


----------



## Monique1004

decorox said:


> To my fellow Herbag fashionistas — how would you describe your use of the lovely Herbag? I’m a little undecided on whether this is an occasional bag or an everyday workhorse. Would love to hear perspectives on how you opt to carry the Herbag for the day...



It's more of an everyday bag due to the size & the material. It's one of a few H bags that I would bring to work.


----------



## Aelfaerie

decorox said:


> To my fellow Herbag fashionistas — how would you describe your use of the lovely Herbag? I’m a little undecided on whether this is an occasional bag or an everyday workhorse. I could see this with a casual look with jeans, but I wonder if it could get dressy too, if the shoulder strap is removed? Would love to hear perspectives on how you opt to carry the Herbag for the day...


Everyday workhorse for sure. It's become my default workbag (although the 31 size doesn't fit a laptop), and the hunter leather is very weather-proof. I actually wear it with the zip side facing out, and then it feels like an incognito H bag.


----------



## rbelleza

I am looking into purchasing my very first hermes bag and I picked the Herbag. How is the wear and tear of this bag? I am scared because it is canvas. Thanks for your input


----------



## tlamdang08

Aelfaerie said:


> Everyday workhorse for sure. It's become my default workbag (although the 31 size doesn't fit a laptop), and the hunter leather is very weather-proof. I actually wear it with the zip side facing out, and then it feels like an incognito H bag.


I love the zip side facing out too, look more interesting and easy to access to phone and keys


----------



## tlamdang08

rbelleza said:


> I am looking into purchasing my very first hermes bag and I picked the Herbag. How is the wear and tear of this bag? I am scared because it is canvas. Thanks for your input


It is heavy, keep in mind if you have a weak shoulder, it could be a problem.


----------



## rbelleza

tlamdang08 said:


> It is heavy, keep in mind if you have a weak shoulder, it could be a problem.


Thanks! I am used to carrying heavy bags so I don't think it will be an issue. I am just worried that it might not last me long enough lol ~ how long did everyone had theirs? Do you guys baby it?


----------



## tlamdang08

rbelleza said:


> Thanks! I am used to carrying heavy bags so I don't think it will be an issue. I am just worried that it might not last me long enough lol ~ how long did everyone had theirs? Do you guys baby it?


I don't baby it, I think it will last long because it is made with heavy thick canvas. Due to my weak shoulders, I rarely use it. Once or twice maybe. But It was my first gift from my husband so I keep it as a souvenir.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rbelleza said:


> Thanks! I am used to carrying heavy bags so I don't think it will be an issue. I am just worried that it might not last me long enough lol ~ how long did everyone had theirs? Do you guys baby it?



I've been using mine, I have two with interchangeable canvases, daily for work bags. I've used them for years. I'm very careful and take care of them. They still look great. The lighter brown leather shows scratches from my nails, but not horrible, I'm just surprised nails can scratch so much. My black leather doesn't show the scratches. Light scratches, not gouging. I enjoy these bags, nice and casual.


----------



## rbelleza

Ahh thanks so much for your reply!! I think I'm going to go ahead and purchase this! If you have any more thoughts about the wear and tear of this bag please feel free to reply


----------



## Araepsev

ADVICE REQUEST!

 I purchased a vintage 2 in 1 Herbag PM 30 with both the beige and black canvas and black leather top/strap- I love it- it's a fantastic bag! So much so, that I am looking to add another to my collection only with brown leather instead.  Does anyone know if the 2 in 1 backpack PM leather top will interchange with the regular Tote/shoulder strap version? Ideally I'd like the get the backpack for versatility but sometimes use the brown one on my black canvas too. Both are 11.25 inches across the top.  I've attached a pic of my bag (black/beige) and the backpack I am considering- Anyone know? Thanks in advance!


----------



## decorox

Ceeyahd said:


> I've been using mine, I have two with interchangeable canvases, daily for work bags. I've used them for years. I'm very careful and take care of them. They still look great. The lighter brown leather shows scratches from my nails, but not horrible, I'm just surprised nails can scratch so much. My black leather doesn't show the scratches. Light scratches, not gouging. I enjoy these bags, nice and casual.


I have the ones with interchangeable canvases, too! I'm not sure how these canvases compare to the canvas used on the newer Zip versions. The knits seems a little thicker on the older canvases, due to the heavy weave of the Toile, but the only thing I do worry about is color transfer on the lighter natural canvas. The handle (in light tan, natural untreated leather) seems like vachetta -- I wouldnt use this one in the rain. Has anyone tried using Apple Guard rain/stain repellent spray on the handle?


----------



## Ceeyahd

decorox said:


> I have the ones with interchangeable canvases, too! I'm not sure how these canvases compare to the canvas used on the newer Zip versions. The knits seems a little thicker on the older canvases, due to the heavy weave of the Toile, but the only thing I do worry about is color transfer on the lighter natural canvas. The handle (in light tan, natural untreated leather) seems like vachetta -- I wouldnt use this one in the rain. Has anyone tried using Apple Guard rain/stain repellent spray on the handle?



I have not. I have a short distance from car to building, and just cover with rain coat or umbrella.


----------



## lovelyloey

I just received my “vintage” 2003 black on black Herbag 39 and while I’m generally ok with the condition, I’m slightly worried about the wear on the leather where it meets the metal closure. 
Pictures below: as you can see, the leather is slightly worn from the notch. Is this normal? I’m thinking if I should hack my Herbag and try to install a metal ring like those on the canvas.


----------



## Aelfaerie

lovelyloey said:


> I just received my “vintage” 2003 black on black Herbag 39 and while I’m generally ok with the condition, I’m slightly worried about the wear on the leather where it meets the metal closure.
> Pictures below: as you can see, the leather is slightly worn from the notch. Is this normal? I’m thinking if I should hack my Herbag and try to install a metal ring like those on the canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4452773
> View attachment 4452774


The hunter leather is very stiff and sturdy, so I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it gets much worse. It comes with the design, that the flap carries all the weight of the bag so it's a natural stress point. I took a look at my own bag and while there is a bottom indentation, it's not to this extent. I think to prevent further damage, try and hook the flap after the metal notch on the bar (if you feel around with your fingers, you can feel the notch).


----------



## Ceeyahd

Araepsev said:


> View attachment 4450330
> View attachment 4450331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADVICE REQUEST!
> 
> I purchased a vintage 2 in 1 Herbag PM 30 with both the beige and black canvas and black leather top/strap- I love it- it's a fantastic bag! So much so, that I am looking to add another to my collection only with brown leather instead.  Does anyone know if the 2 in 1 backpack PM leather top will interchange with the regular Tote/shoulder strap version? Ideally I'd like the get the backpack for versatility but sometimes use the brown one on my black canvas too. Both are 11.25 inches across the top.  I've attached a pic of my bag (black/beige) and the backpack I am considering- Anyone know? Thanks in advance!



No, the Ado/backpack canvas is not interchangeable with (PM size) canvas. The handle is longer on the PM. You could/can 'make' the bag come together, yet the two styles of Herbag are not made to be interchangeable, the top handle will come up short.


----------



## happypei

Just want to share my newly purchased Herbag 31


----------



## JA_UK

happypei said:


> Just want to share my newly purchased Herbag 31
> 
> View attachment 4462510



Ooh! I was waiting for this to appear, congrats it’s lovely


----------



## decorox

happypei said:


> Just want to share my newly purchased Herbag 31
> 
> View attachment 4462510


Beautiful! I had no idea these designs existed! Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## happypei

JA_UK said:


> Ooh! I was waiting for this to appear, congrats it’s lovely




Thanks very much


----------



## happypei

decorox said:


> Beautiful! I had no idea these designs existed! Enjoy your new beauty.



This is a new design available in Hong Kong shops in mid May this year. Thanks to my SA for my special request I love it at first sight


----------



## diorrstars

Would any of you Herbag owners recommend this bag for university? I would normally carry my MacBook in my arms, but would carry my iPad Pro, a notebook/folder and perhaps a book? Do you think that would weigh down the canvas too much? I wouldn't want the bottom of the bag to sag.


----------



## tlamdang08

That bag itself is heavy. I would worry more for your shoulder than the bag. Bottom line is, a bag is meant to carry all your needs. 
Best regards.


----------



## EmilyM111

tlamdang08 said:


> That bag itself is heavy. I would worry more for your shoulder than the bag. Bottom line is, a bag is meant to carry all your needs.
> Best regards.


Most of bags of that size are heavy or even heavier (Celine veteran speaking here). I reckon Herbag is lighter than most, Evelyne is also pretty light but agree that after a day of wearing it, your shoulder might feel under pressure. Up to you but the contents you mentioned should fit ok (I'd suggest adding an insert to stop the bottom from sagging under ipad weight)


----------



## diorrstars

tlamdang08 said:


> That bag itself is heavy. I would worry more for your shoulder than the bag. Bottom line is, a bag is meant to carry all your needs.
> Best regards.



Hehe, I'm SOLD! I am used to carrying heavy bags, so it shouldn't be a problem. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## diorrstars

nikka007 said:


> Most of bags of that size are heavy or even heavier (Celine veteran speaking here). I reckon Herbag is lighter than most, Evelyne is also pretty light but agree that after a day of wearing it, your shoulder might feel under pressure. Up to you but the contents you mentioned should fit ok (I'd suggest adding an insert to stop the bottom from sagging under ipad weight)



Thank you!  Yes, I would definitely use an insert since the iPad and my planner have some weight to them, and to protect the canvas on the inside too.


----------



## Dany_37

diorrstars said:


> Would any of you Herbag owners recommend this bag for university? I would normally carry my MacBook in my arms, but would carry my iPad Pro, a notebook/folder and perhaps a book? Do you think that would weigh down the canvas too much? I wouldn't want the bottom of the bag to sag.


Personally speaking, I would use a Neverfull for that purpose before I would a Herbag. I feel the Herbag, while durable, just wouldn’t be a good candidate for school purposes because the canvas is more likely to get dirty (depending on color) and lose its shape over time. The Neverfull is coated canvas and can be wiped down and is more soft therefore structure would be less of an issue. Just my opinion.


----------



## DB8

Thought it'd be appropriate to post this here - latest Herbag purchase, red with a contrasting rear pocket. I love purchasing Herbags in fun colors, and I'm happy to add a coated canvas version to my collection.


----------



## diorrstars

Dany_37 said:


> Personally speaking, I would use a Neverfull for that purpose before I would a Herbag. I feel the Herbag, while durable, just wouldn’t be a good candidate for school purposes because the canvas is more likely to get dirty (depending on color) and lose its shape over time. The Neverfull is coated canvas and can be wiped down and is more soft therefore structure would be less of an issue. Just my opinion.



Excellent points have been made! Thank you, I'll add it to my list of contenders.  However, I see the Neverfull bag everywhere in London, and I'll most likely see a ton on campus and around the city. But I could always personalise with the mon-monogram, or world tour stickers. 

 So far my list is the Hermes Herbag, Saint Laurent City Backpack, and now the Louis Vuitton Neverfull.


----------



## diorrstars

DB8 said:


> Thought it'd be appropriate to post this here - latest Herbag purchase, red with a contrasting rear pocket. I love purchasing Herbags in fun colors, and I'm happy to add a coated canvas version to my collection.
> View attachment 4483321



It's so beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JA_UK

diorrstars said:


> Excellent points have been made! Thank you, I'll add it to my list of contenders.  However, I see the Neverfull bag everywhere in London, and I'll most likely see a ton on campus and around the city. But I could always personalise with the mon-monogram, or world tour stickers.
> 
> So far my list is the Hermes Herbag, Saint Laurent City Backpack, and now the Louis Vuitton Neverfull.



Or you could go for the epi leather neverfull which isn’t as ubiquitous as the canvas models and is a great bag for carting around laptops/books etc.


----------



## Dany_37

JA_UK said:


> Or you could go for the epi leather neverfull which isn’t as ubiquitous as the canvas models and is a great bag for carting around laptops/books etc.


Yep! That’s even better.


----------



## diorrstars

JA_UK said:


> Or you could go for the epi leather neverfull which isn’t as ubiquitous as the canvas models and is a great bag for carting around laptops/books etc.



Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the epi leather neverfulls. I like the 'care-free' canvas. Thank you though!  I love many of the other epi bags, sadly not the neverfulls.


----------



## Hikitten

I’m in Paris and just picked up this beauty at Sevres yesterday. It was the only one they had to offer and one of my top choices. But now I’m thinking should I have held out for my top choice. Though it’s tied between the etope or natural (trench). I think the black is practical and better for my lifestyle but I love the dark/light contrast of the other colors. What to do? I also noticed the black plating on the closure. Is that a new special feature? What do you guys think? I


----------



## EmilyM111

diorrstars said:


> Excellent points have been made! Thank you, I'll add it to my list of contenders.  However, I see the Neverfull bag everywhere in London, and I'll most likely see a ton on campus and around the city. But I could always personalise with the mon-monogram, or world tour stickers.
> 
> So far my list is the Hermes Herbag, Saint Laurent City Backpack, and now the Louis Vuitton Neverfull.


What about Saint Laurent shopper/tote or Goyard? I've gone through various bags for work and true, Neverfull GM beats anything and is really light but I do carry half of the house and a sink  Celine used to have a fantastic, light and stylish tote but unfortunately it's no longer produced.


----------



## diorrstars

nikka007 said:


> What about Saint Laurent shopper/tote or Goyard? I've gone through various bags for work and true, Neverfull GM beats anything and is really light but I do carry half of the house and a sink  Celine used to have a fantastic, light and stylish tote but unfortunately it's no longer produced.



I really like the Saint Laurent shopping tote, however the untreated leather is a concern for me. My MacBook, and any folders I may carry will definitely scratch up the inside. Goyard is a great choice, very understated and classic. Haha, same here, I carry so many unnecessary things, especially when school supplies are involved.  Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## diorrstars

Hikitten said:


> I’m in Paris and just picked up this beauty at Sevres yesterday. It was the only one they had to offer and one of my top choices. But now I’m thinking should I have held out for my top choice. Though it’s tied between the etope or natural (trench). I think the black is practical and better for my lifestyle but I love the dark/light contrast of the other colors. What to do? I also noticed the black plating on the closure. Is that a new special feature? What do you guys think? I



It is absolutely beautiful!  It looks very classic, and will definitely wear better. Although the contrasting canvas is lovely, you won't have to worry too much about stains since the canvas is black. And hey, I'm sure this won't be your only Herbag  I am really considering the etoupe canvas with the noir leather, however after seeing your one, I think my mind is changing haha. I've only seen silver plating on the bag closure, this may well be a special feature - looks beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## Hikitten

diorrstars said:


> It is absolutely beautiful!  It looks very classic, and will definitely wear better. Although the contrasting canvas is lovely, you won't have to worry too much about stains since the canvas is black. And hey, I'm sure this won't be your only Herbag  I am really considering the etoupe canvas with the noir leather, however after seeing your one, I think my mind is changing haha. I've only seen silver plating on the bag closure, this may well be a special feature - looks beautiful nevertheless.



Thanks diorstars I think it does suit me better with my monotone wardrobe I just need to start enjoying it.


----------



## Meta

Aside from the red version there's also a black version for the H Vibration it seems. (Pic take from reseller)



ETA: Fellow member @happypei posted her Herbag H Vibration PM in red here.


----------



## lavieauralenti

Hi everyone, I have an old version of the herbag and it came with another backup/interchangeable canvas. If doesn't seem as though the new herbags come with a backup anymore? Would someone please confirm this? Thank you!!


----------



## JA_UK

lavieauralenti said:


> Hi everyone, I have an old version of the herbag and it came with another backup/interchangeable canvas. If doesn't seem as though the new herbags come with a backup anymore? Would someone please confirm this? Thank you!!



No they don’t


----------



## JA_UK

Meta said:


> Aside from the red version there's also a black version for the H Vibration it seems. (Pic take from reseller)
> View attachment 4490805
> 
> 
> ETA: Fellow member @happypei posted her Herbag H Vibration PM in red here.



It looks like it is Retourné also!


----------



## baggirl1986

DB8 said:


> Thought it'd be appropriate to post this here - latest Herbag purchase, red with a contrasting rear pocket. I love purchasing Herbags in fun colors, and I'm happy to add a coated canvas version to my collection.
> View attachment 4483321


I love it! and the canvas in this color looks great


----------



## decorox

JA_UK said:


> No they don’t


I am enjoying my vintage 2-in-1 Herbag specifically because I can swap looks with the interchangeable canvas, each of which can also be flipped inside out -- achieving both Retourné and Sellier looks! Thanks in advance for allowing me to share:


----------



## Dailis

My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.


----------



## diorrstars

lispired said:


> My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
> This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.
> 
> View attachment 4505598
> View attachment 4505599
> View attachment 4505600
> 
> View attachment 4505602



What a beauty!  Love it!


----------



## decorox

lispired said:


> My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
> This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.
> 
> View attachment 4505598
> View attachment 4505599
> View attachment 4505600
> 
> View attachment 4505602


Love love love! now 3x the herbag love! May I ask, could the new zip interchange /swap handles with your vintage PM version?


----------



## Baggies123

decorox said:


> I am enjoying my vintage 2-in-1 Herbag specifically because I can swap looks with the interchangeable canvas, each of which can also be flipped inside out -- achieving both Retourné and Sellier looks! Thanks in advance for allowing me to share:
> 
> View attachment 4501822
> 
> What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Baggies123

lispired said:


> My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
> This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.
> 
> View attachment 4505598
> View attachment 4505599
> View attachment 4505600
> 
> View attachment 4505602


That is absolutely gorgeous! Can I ask what the retail price is in Australia?


----------



## Dailis

Baggies123 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Can I ask what the retail price is in Australia?


For the standard Zip 31 Herbag it's $3865 AUD and coated canvas is $4010 AUD.

Cost more than Europe but the black on black coated canvas is a rare find


----------



## Dailis

decorox said:


> Love love love! now 3x the herbag love! May I ask, could the new zip interchange /swap handles with your vintage PM version?


I'm not sure, I don't think so though and don't plan to try.


----------



## dublineuse

Hi there !
Thank you for an inspiring thread !
I would like some opinions if possible - i have just bought this preloved Herbag and i’m afraid it is overwhelming on my frame.. it’s very light though. What do you guys think?
(Apologies for the bathroom picture !!!)


----------



## cafecreme15

lispired said:


> My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
> This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.
> 
> View attachment 4505598
> View attachment 4505599
> View attachment 4505600
> 
> View attachment 4505602


Beautiful! I have the same one. It's such a pain to get in and out of but it's so chic that I don't even care (I just make sure I utilize the back zippered pocket effectively), And the coated canvas indestructible - my go to bad weather bag.


----------



## Jinsun

I’ve always wanted a goyard but kept going back and forth. I couldn’t make up my mind and they came out with the rouette which I like but haven’t seen it in person. So I’m still going back and forth. I think what’s keeping me from purchasing it, is the fact that it’s canvas. 

I’ve been admiring the herbag for a while now. I know Hermès doesn’t ship leather, has that changed?  Would I be able to call a store and have it shipped out of state?  Also I do not know the price and sizes.  Would anyone please share that info?  TIA. 

Both are canvas, but if it’s around the same price range $2500 I’d prefer the Hermès. But if the herbag needs to be purchased in store I may have to go preowned or go with the rouette. Would love to hear everyone’s opinion.


----------



## JA_UK

Jinsun said:


> I’ve always wanted a goyard but kept going back and forth. I couldn’t make up my mind and they came out with the rouette which I like but haven’t seen it in person. So I’m still going back and forth. I think what’s keeping me from purchasing it, is the fact that it’s canvas.
> 
> I’ve been admiring the herbag for a while now. I know Hermès doesn’t ship leather, has that changed?  Would I be able to call a store and have it shipped out of state?  Also I do not know the price and sizes.  Would anyone please share that info?  TIA.
> 
> Both are canvas, but if it’s around the same price range $2500 I’d prefer the Hermès. But if the herbag needs to be purchased in store I may have to go preowned or go with the rouette. Would love to hear everyone’s opinion.



I’m assuming you’re in the US? Herbags appear on the website now and again but they get snapped up quickly.  As for sizes and prices check out the prices thread here.


----------



## Jinsun

JA_UK said:


> I’m assuming you’re in the US? Herbags appear on the website now and again but they get snapped up quickly.  As for sizes and prices check out the prices thread here.



Yes I am in the us. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Dailis

There's 3 Herbags available on the H USA site right now! Quick, two classic colours, they won't last long!


----------



## Hikitten

lispired said:


> There's 3 Herbags available on the H USA site right now! Quick, two classic colours, they won't last long!


Are they now selling the herbag in retourne? Anyone know if it’s different from the sellier version?


----------



## Hikitten

dublineuse said:


> Hi there !
> Thank you for an inspiring thread !
> I would like some opinions if possible - i have just bought this preloved Herbag and i’m afraid it is overwhelming on my frame.. it’s very light though. What do you guys think?
> (Apologies for the bathroom picture !!!)



How tall are you? I think it looks so chic. 
I just got one too and wondering if maybe it’s too big for me. I’m only 5’2”. I think when hand carried it’s fine but using the long strap it gets bulky and looks like I’m wearing a briefcase maybe herbags should only be hand carried?


----------



## dublineuse

Hikitten said:


> How tall are you? I think it looks so chic.
> I just got one too and wondering if maybe it’s too big for me. I’m only 5’2”. I think when hand carried it’s fine but using the long strap it gets bulky and looks like I’m wearing a briefcase maybe herbags should only be hand carried?


Thanks for your answer ! I'm 5"2 too ! I have the exact same feeling as you ! I haven't taken it out yet because it has to be fairly empty for me to be able to hand carry it. so what's the point in having such a large bag if it has to be nearly empty for me to use it?? I had the same issue with an old Céline Orlov bag and i decided to sell it... Did you get an old model or the new one?


----------



## Hikitten

dublineuse said:


> Thanks for your answer ! I'm 5"2 too ! I have the exact same feeling as you ! I haven't taken it out yet because it has to be fairly empty for me to be able to hand carry it. so what's the point in having such a large bag if it has to be nearly empty for me to use it?? I had the same issue with an old Céline Orlov bag and i decided to sell it... Did you get an old model or the new one?



I bought a new one in Paris for my birthday so I kind of love it for that sentimentality too. I used it while traveling and it’s great for that. Holds everything but then so heavy. 
But same as you I typically don’t carry a lot so I can keep it fairly empty. 
You should wear it out! I’ll need to take some modeling shots and decide whether I should Keep or not.


----------



## dublineuse

Hikitten said:


> I bought a new one in Paris for my birthday so I kind of love it for that sentimentality too. I used it while traveling and it’s great for that. Holds everything but then so heavy.
> But same as you I typically don’t carry a lot so I can keep it fairly empty.
> You should wear it out! I’ll need to take some modeling shots and decide whether I should Keep or not.


yes please do post some modeling shots ! i will strive to do it as well


----------



## lxrac

Hi, this is my first post here and I apologize if I put this in the wrong thread. I just have a question---I was wondering what are your thoughts on the Herbag for men?  I am purchasing my first Herbag-in fact Hermes product ever and I thought the Herbag is a good place to start.  I uploaded the bag picture. It's black with dark brown accents in the PM size-I believe its a sellier version. Secondly, are you able to use a different strap-lets say the Sangle Hermes strap or any third party strap? 
Thanks.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hikitten said:


> Are they now selling the herbag in retourne? Anyone know if it’s different from the sellier version?


Yes, it’s more rounded and softer looking around the corners. I saw one earlier. The only thing about this noir version, don’t let your dog or cat near it! It’ll certainly attract their fur! IMHO it felt lighter in terms of weight and really a nice casual option.


----------



## HMuse

Hikitten said:


> Are they now selling the herbag in retourne? Anyone know if it’s different from the sellier version?


The latest model reverts back to the original, older Herbag design. Depends whether you like structured or slouchy look.


----------



## decorox

lxrac said:


> Hi, this is my first post here and I apologize if I put this in the wrong thread. I just have a question---I was wondering what are your thoughts on the Herbag for men?  I am purchasing my first Herbag-in fact Hermes product ever and I thought the Herbag is a good place to start.  I uploaded the bag picture. It's black with dark brown accents in the PM size-I believe its a sellier version. Secondly, are you able to use a different strap-lets say the Sangle Hermes strap or any third party strap?
> Thanks.


When I was doing my initial research on Herbag, I found a YouTube vid from TheMaximalist to be useful in general, plus for your purpose he presents a guy's point of view. Do a search for that one. His is the 39 Zip (Sellier) in a beautiful dark Rouge color, with dark Ebony handle. Hope this helps!


----------



## lxrac

decorox said:


> When I was doing my initial research on Herbag, I found a YouTube vid from TheMaximalist to be useful in general, plus for your purpose he presents a guy's point of view. Do a search for that one. His is the 39 Zip (Sellier) in a beautiful dark Rouge color, with dark Ebony handle. Hope this helps!



Thank you I watched his YT video and it makes me more excited about the Herbag.  I'm just wondering does anyone here change the strap of their herbag?


----------



## lxrac

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! I have the same one. It's such a pain to get in and out of but it's so chic that I don't even care (I just make sure I utilize the back zippered pocket effectively), And the coated canvas indestructible - my go to bad weather bag.



Congratulations!


----------



## lxrac

lispired said:


> My latest splurge! Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas.
> This will be my 3rd Herbag, I've had the PM vintage and Zip 31 Rose Hortensia! There's currently a Zip 39 available on display in Bleu Marine/Bleu Indigo at the Sydney store.
> 
> View attachment 4505598
> View attachment 4505599
> View attachment 4505600
> 
> View attachment 4505602



I had tried this exact store in the Hermes store in my city and I agree the coated canvas added a little spectacular factor to it. I am eyeing it as well. Congratulations.


----------



## LittleBean

On the US site they have another new (?) type of Herbag, Herbag Zipper Retourné Cabine.


----------



## jasmintolentino07

mularice said:


> I have been searching for the Herbag Zip 31 in an orangey colour for THE LONGEST TIME - a concierge service sourced one for me in a Germany Hermes store that was willing to transfer to London UK but there was a miscommunication and it got sold!
> 
> Since then I have been patiently waiting for an orange colour to become available. I randomly went onto the H website today and there was one available in Orange! It’s the new Abricot / Fauve colour - I hope it’s a nice orange! Can’t wait for it to arrive.
> 
> Unfortunately bad timing, I’m not working at the moment so bf said I might not be able to keep it but I HAD to get it and hope I can find a way around the money issue!
> 
> Noticed there’s now a green canvas and navy trim Herbag 31 on UK Hermes website now.


They just opened a new hermes store in orlando florida and they have it available as a display so I was able to see it but I really just don’t like orange and I originally wanted a Brown one but they didn’t have it available at that time so I decided to purchase a black one.


----------



## jasmintolentino07

I recently bought my first hermes herbag Zip(Black) just wanna share it. I live in florida so the weather is a hindrance from me wearing the bag because it rains then it stops and rains again I decided to purchase a raincoat on amazon.


----------



## lxrac

jasmintolentino07 said:


> I recently bought my first hermes herbag Zip(Black) just wanna share it. I live in florida so the weather is a hindrance from me wearing the bag because it rains then it stops and rains again I decided to purchase a raincoat on amazon.



Congratulations!! Does anyone know here if we can use a different strap in an Herbag?


----------



## jasmintolentino07

lxrac said:


> Congratulations!! Does anyone know here if we can use a different strap in an Herbag?


I’ve seen some youtuber changed the strap to a chain strap instead and I’ve also seen one photo in this forum that changed it into chain. Personally i’m not a fan of it. Just cause it doesn’t fit my style. It looks cool though. I take my strap off when I feel like using the handle cause it looks awkward to have the strap on. Does anyone think it might have bad effect on the bag if I remove the strap?


----------



## tlamdang08

jasmintolentino07 said:


> I’ve seen some youtuber changed the strap to a chain strap instead and I’ve also seen one photo in this forum that changed it into chain. Personally i’m not a fan of it. Just cause it doesn’t fit my style. It looks cool though. I take my strap off when I feel like using the handle cause it looks awkward to have the strap on. Does anyone think it might have bad effect on the bag if I remove the strap?


Can you show me how to remove the trap, please? I sometimes find it easy to carry by hand.
Thanks


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally, I took the strap out....


----------



## lxrac

tlamdang08 said:


> Finally, I took the strap out....


@tlamdang08 What year is your herbag? I have the bicolor Herbag Natural leather and black canvas from 2000. Yours look more new and fresh haha


----------



## tlamdang08

lxrac said:


> @tlamdang08 What year is your herbag? I have the bicolor Herbag Natural leather and black canvas from 2000. Yours look more new and fresh haha


It is 2018


----------



## lxrac

tlamdang08 said:


> It is 2018



It's a stellar and fancy looking bag! Im jealous. hahaha.


----------



## dymphna

Hi guys, 
I am relatively new to Hermès, having started collecting scarves and small leather goods about a year and a half ago. I am considering buying a herbag as my first H handbag. I really like the retourne version that has been popping up on the US website. Aside from the closure button looking slightly different, is the laque version different in some way from the other herbag zip? Thank you!


----------



## Berliner Cat

lispired said:


> There's 3 Herbags available on the H USA site right now! Quick, two classic colours, they won't last long!



I’m interested in herbag. I have several H leather bags but no experience with canvas...
Laque means with coated canvas? It Would be great if I could use H bag in a rainy day without worrying^^


----------



## HeyMaddy

Berliner Cat said:


> I’m interested in herbag. I have several H leather bags but no experience with canvas...
> Laque means with coated canvas? It Would be great if I could use H bag in a rainy day without worrying^^


I’m getting mine tomorrow! Would update on the material. So excited!


----------



## Berliner Cat

emolicious said:


> I’m getting mine tomorrow! Would update on the material. So excited!



Dear emolicious, Happy to see your message. I’m very curious what color you will get. I’m looking forward to unboxing and your first impression! I’m excited, too


----------



## HeyMaddy

Berliner Cat said:


> Dear emolicious, Happy to see your message. I’m very curious what color you will get. I’m looking forward to unboxing and your first impression! I’m excited, too



The coated canvas definitely makes it more weather friendly , but the back is still a regular canvas so needs to be protected.


----------



## EmilyM111

emolicious said:


> The coated canvas definitely makes it more weather friendly , but the back is still a regular canvas so needs to be protected.
> 
> View attachment 4534686
> View attachment 4534687


Congrats! I have exactly the same bag! The back has already suffered a colour transfer from my jeans but managed to wash it.


----------



## HeyMaddy

nikka007 said:


> Congrats! I have exactly the same bag! The back has already suffered a colour transfer from my jeans but managed to wash it.


Thanks! Can’t wait to use it! How did u manage to wash it out?


----------



## EmilyM111

emolicious said:


> Thanks! Can’t wait to use it! How did u manage to wash it out?


I wasn't sure as never had colour transfer so first just used leather cleaner wipes (i mean that wasn't clever as it's not leather) and eventually just washed it with soap and toothbrush. It's ok but I'm a bit worried as denim colour transfer looked like ugly dirt and might happen again.


----------



## Berliner Cat

emolicious said:


> The coated canvas definitely makes it more weather friendly , but the back is still a regular canvas so needs to be protected.
> 
> View attachment 4534686
> View attachment 4534687



Congratulations! Your herbag looks really nice. the coated canvas is shiny and practical. 

Btw  It is often discussed about accessibility of herbag. I’d like to ask your opinion about open/close. A friend of mine has the herbag and she leaves the flap open. I also tried hers and it was a hustle to open/close..


----------



## HeyMaddy

Berliner Cat said:


> Congratulations! Your herbag looks really nice. the coated canvas is shiny and practical.
> 
> Btw  It is often discussed about accessibility of herbag. I’d like to ask your opinion about open/close. A friend of mine has the herbag and she leaves the flap open. I also tried hers and it was a hustle to open/close..


It is not the easiest thing, but that’s when the back pouch comes in handy


----------



## HeyMaddy

nikka007 said:


> I wasn't sure as never had colour transfer so first just used leather cleaner wipes (i mean that wasn't clever as it's not leather) and eventually just washed it with soap and toothbrush. It's ok but I'm a bit worried as denim colour transfer looked like ugly dirt and might happen again.


Yes the SA said we need to be extra careful when wearing denim with this one


----------



## EmilyM111

emolicious said:


> Yes the SA said we need to be extra careful when wearing denim with this one


Denim is one thing but I worry about other colours eg. black. We'll see but I made the same mistake with etoupe Evelyne, time will tell.


----------



## Berliner Cat

emolicious said:


> It is not the easiest thing, but that’s when the back pouch comes in handy



I tried again the friend’s herbag and now I’m sure that I can handle it to open/close! ^^

I have one more question about the coarted material. Is it tough like LV canvas? unfortunately this model is not available at my boutique at moment, so I’d appreciate your opinion.


----------



## HeyMaddy

Berliner Cat said:


> I tried again the friend’s herbag and now I’m sure that I can handle it to open/close! ^^
> 
> I have one more question about the coarted material. Is it tough like LV canvas? unfortunately this model is not available at my boutique at moment, so I’d appreciate your opinion.


Hi! I don’t think it’s as tough at the LV version!


----------



## lavieauralenti

To those who have the Herbag 31 in Rouge H canvas ans Rouge H leather, could you please comment on how wearable the color is for everyday? Thanks!!


----------



## lavieauralenti

happypei said:


> Just want to share my newly purchased Herbag 31
> 
> View attachment 4462510


How are you liking this bag so far? Is it good for everyday wear?


----------



## pchels

Curious to know other’s experiences— I’ve only had my Herbag a few months (and used it a handful of times) and I’ve noticed that the leather on the flap feels very rough and dry (almost scaly) whenever I open the flap. Whenever I close the flap again, the leather seems fine again so I went back to the store today and asked the manager, and he was very nice about it, but seemed to think it was just natural and that it wouldn’t need to get sent in. It made me feel a lot better, but wasn’t expecting the quality of the leather to feel that way. 

Has anyone else experienced this? Any recommendations on what I should do? Should I treat the leather? Should I leave it be?


----------



## Jenny Lau

My longest wait for a H bag so far (3 months). Finally scored this beauty in Rouge Piment coated canvas Herbag with colour closure, the exact colour and combo I want. Goes to show perseverance does pay for H. ✌


----------



## Berliner Cat

emolicious said:


> Hi! I don’t think it’s as tough at the LV version!


Thank you for your answer! ^^


----------



## lxrac

Jenny Lau said:


> My longest wait for a H bag so far (3 months). Finally scored this beauty in Rouge Piment coated canvas Herbag with colour closure, the exact colour and combo I want. Goes to show perseverance does pay for H. ✌
> View attachment 4539628



Thats an amazing bag! My herbag is from year 2000, he's old.  Were you on the waitlist because you wanted a specific color? I always thought herbags don't need waitlisting?? I'm probably wrong


----------



## lavieauralenti

lxrac said:


> Thats an amazing bag! My herbag is from year 2000, he's old.  Were you on the waitlist because you wanted a specific color? I always thought herbags don't need waitlisting?? I'm probably wrong


There's a waitlist at my store in Calgary, Canada.


----------



## EmilyM111

lxrac said:


> Thats an amazing bag! My herbag is from year 2000, he's old.  Were you on the waitlist because you wanted a specific color? I always thought herbags don't need waitlisting?? I'm probably wrong


I had to have the same Herbag transferred from another store. It was display only bag. I was as surprised as you were - didn't realise these ware hard to get (the store associate with display only didn't even bother with me so went to my SA)


----------



## lxrac

Has anyone noticed that the herbag strap is uncomfortable? I couldn't bear to use it specially if the bag was filled to the brim. So I bought a wide strap and now it's a breeze to carry!


----------



## Jenny Lau

lxrac said:


> Thats an amazing bag! My herbag is from year 2000, he's old.  Were you on the waitlist because you wanted a specific color? I always thought herbags don't need waitlisting?? I'm probably wrong



Thanks lxrac
As mine is coated canvas with red coloured closure, I asked my SA to keep a lookout for me since this is not normal canvas type which is easily available in the stores in Singapore whenever there are shipments of Herbag.


----------



## Jenny Lau

emolicious said:


> The coated canvas definitely makes it more weather friendly , but the back is still a regular canvas so needs to be protected.
> 
> View attachment 4534686
> View attachment 4534687



Emolicious, do you have problem with the strap shown in the pic? Mine looks a little dry and scaly even before I use it.


----------



## Lingie

Hello! Just wanted to share my new purchase! Herbag 31 Rouge Piment. The SA initially brought out a bleu/teal colour herbag, but I don’t love it.. so I ask if he had something else, and he took out the rouge piment! It wasn’t my number 1 choice, but now some how it grew on me! 

Didn’t had time to take nicer picture LOL


----------



## lxrac

Lingie said:


> Hello! Just wanted to share my new purchase! Herbag 31 Rouge Piment. The SA initially brought out a bleu/teal colour herbag, but I don’t love it.. so I ask if he had something else, and he took out the rouge piment! It wasn’t my number 1 choice, but now some how it grew on me!
> 
> Didn’t had time to take nicer picture LOL



Looks good!


----------



## myskinnyaunt

AH ladies I had just bought this herbag zip 31  (silly me its my first H so didn't realize i bought the retourne aka slouchy version on the estore). I'm more of a fan of structure when it comes to this so....opinions? Should I return it , Im in love with the color tho and the gold hardware.... mmm!!! [its in cassis canvas and the leather is a very deep blue,almost black leather)


----------



## lxrac

myskinnyaunt said:


> AH ladies I had just bought this herbag zip 31  (silly me its my first H so didn't realize i bought the retourne aka slouchy version on the estore). I'm more of a fan of structure when it comes to this so....opinions? Should I return it , Im in love with the color tho and the gold hardware.... mmm!!! [its in cassis canvas and the leather is a very deep blue,almost black leather)



Gurl if I'm not mistaken you can invert the bag turn it inside out to reveal the sellier style. Thats what I do to mine


----------



## pfaeria

lxrac said:


> Gurl if I'm not mistaken you can invert the bag turn it inside out to reveal the sellier style. Thats what I do to mine



I was so inspired by your post that I tried inverting my Retourné style Herbag too! It’s a whole new look that I’m gonna try for the week. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## lxrac

astaeria said:


> I was so inspired by your post that I tried inverting my Retourné style Herbag too! It’s a whole new look that I’m gonna try for the week. Thanks for the suggestion!



You're welcome! Love your Herbag btw! I got an old one PM size too from 2000. Brown leather trims with black canvas. It's the best office bag.


----------



## pfaeria

lxrac said:


> You're welcome! Love your Herbag btw! I got an old one PM size too from 2000. Brown leather trims with black canvas. It's the best office bag.



Thank you! Wow brown with black looks amazing too, I’d be tempted to get it! I’m carrying mine to work as well, love that it’s just the right size haha.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Omg i had no idea?ahhhh this is adding to my dilemma lol 





lxrac said:


> Gurl if I'm not mistaken you can invert the bag turn it inside out to reveal the sellier style. Thats what I do to mine


----------



## myskinnyaunt

And then there's also this piece I was shown :s o ooooo beautiful!


----------



## decorox

myskinnyaunt said:


> Omg i had no idea?ahhhh this is adding to my dilemma lol


This is my FAVORITE part about the design of this bag! I’m not sure if it was intended, but I love having the pocket on the outside.


----------



## decorox

decorox said:


> This is my FAVORITE part about the design of this bag! I’m not sure if it was intended, but I love having the pocket on the outside.


Adding pic of mine for reference. Hard to believe she’s from year 2000.


----------



## jasmintolentino07

emolicious said:


> I’m getting mine tomorrow! Would update on the material. So excited!


Can you update the price of hermes herbag 31? I got mine in florida for $2,660 something I think but that was in july when I started looking for it and did not get it it was only $2,400 something in may I was just wondering if they increased the price of it


----------



## lavieauralenti

Does any own the Herbag in rouge H? If so, how well wearable is it for everyday?


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to share the special edition Pegase Pop Herbag for Spring/Summer 2020. (Image taken from reseller)


----------



## c18027

jasmintolentino07 said:


> Can you update the price of hermes herbag 31? I got mine in florida for $2,660 something I think but that was in july when I started looking for it and did not get it it was only $2,400 something in may I was just wondering if they increased the price of it


US pricing of the Herbag Zip 31 with Hunter cowhide trim since at least June 2019 is $2,625.  In January 2019 it was $2,550.  Barenia leather trim is currently $2,725.


----------



## lxrac

astaeria said:


> I was so inspired by your post that I tried inverting my Retourné style Herbag too! It’s a whole new look that I’m gonna try for the week. Thanks for the suggestion!



Haha you are welcome. I got chu girl


----------



## lxrac

Meta said:


> Just wanted to share the special edition Pegase Pop Herbag for Spring/Summer 2020. (Image taken from reseller)



she cute


----------



## epithermal

Hi all. I have a Herbag Ado PM backpack. I was trying to look for a chain to convert it to a shoulder bag. Any suggestions as to where I can buy such a chain in silver tone? Thank you!!


----------



## zazaincalifornia

Hi everyone! 
this thread is like eye candy
I found a listing of herbag pm but the hardware is described with some peeling (cf the picture). I wanted some informed opinion if you think it’s fixable and if for you it would be a deal breaker with your experience with the bag? Thank a lot in advance!


----------



## lxrac

zazaincalifornia said:


> Hi everyone!
> this thread is like eye candy
> I found a listing of herbag pm but the hardware is described with some peeling (cf the picture). I wanted some informed opinion if you think it’s fixable and if for you it would be a deal breaker with your experience with the bag? Thank a lot in advance!



??? pictures


----------



## zazaincalifornia

S


lxrac said:


> ??? pictures


orey it’s weird it didn’t upload them. Take 2!


----------



## zazaincalifornia

lavieauralenti said:


> Does any own the Herbag in rouge H? If so, how well wearable is it for everyday?


I do not own one but from seeing pictures, I guess it really depends on your wardrobe and your style. It would be a great accent piece if you have a neutral or restricted palette wardrobe or a style more rock and roll. Honestly anything in between to think would be harder to style in my humble opinion. However it’s true that it’s pretty, maybe worth getting it investing in some new clothes


----------



## zazaincalifornia

lxrac said:


> Haha you are welcome. I got chu girl


A SA told me that the herbag zip cannot be dismantled instead of the older model. Was she right?


----------



## lxrac

zazaincalifornia said:


> A SA told me that the herbag zip cannot be dismantled instead of the older model. Was she right?



you can still dismantle this im sure. what year?


----------



## zazaincalifornia

lxrac said:


> you can still dismantle this im sure. what year?


This year


----------



## zazaincalifornia

jorrdanlewiss said:


> I think the lock is really more there for aesthic reasons and to keep the top part attached to the bag securely. As the lock in the front doesn't really have space to put anything on it


In fact there is a small hole in one of the strap front that you can put the strap through the clasp and then put the lock in so the bag can’t be opened (not sure if I am clear but I attached a picture of a listing showing what I mean, they just didn’t lock passed the clasp)


----------



## zazaincalifornia

J


decorox said:


> I am enjoying my vintage 2-in-1 Herbag specifically because I can swap looks with the interchangeable canvas, each of which can also be flipped inside out -- achieving both Retourné and Sellier looks! Thanks in advance for allowing me to share:
> 
> View attachment 4501822


Hi! I realized that the vintage and new herbag have a different hardware engraving (smaller lozange in older models). I want to know if you bought your in a H boutique? I found a good herbag deal but I am afraid it’s a fake because the hardware is different from the new model! TYIA!


----------



## sunyeo78

So happy to have been able to get the H Vibration Herbag 31 in black. Anyone else have this bag in black or red? Would love to connect as I believe the canvas is different than the traditonal Herbag.


----------



## epithermal

Hi all! re: Herbag stopper. I know that the leather strip thingie holds metal top closure of the bag from pushing out when full, but how do we keep it from slipping out? Also, how is the clamp at the end of the stopper utilized? Thank you.


----------



## JA_UK

sunyeo78 said:


> So happy to have been able to get the H Vibration Herbag 31 in black. Anyone else have this bag in black or red? Would love to connect as I believe the canvas is different than the traditonal Herbag.


 I have the red version and the canvas is indeed different than the usual herbags hence the slightly higher price.  The canvas part is Toile de Campe which I believe translates to camp cloth.


----------



## Berliner Cat

sunyeo78 said:


> So happy to have been able to get the H Vibration Herbag 31 in black. Anyone else have this bag in black or red? Would love to connect as I believe the canvas is different than the traditonal Herbag.



This is mine Love this bag


----------



## sunyeo78

Thank you JA UK!


----------



## sunyeo78

Berliner Cat said:


> This is mine Love this bag
> View attachment 4623045


We are twins! I love this bag too!


----------



## Sferics

Good evening and hello! 
I have a question. There is this two way backpack/bagmodel. I love the idea of the combi a lot but I only see pics of the bag as a tote. Is there no way to use the long straps to use it as a shoulder bag? I am confused...


----------



## dublineuse

Sferics said:


> Good evening and hello!
> I have a question. There is this two way backpack/bagmodel. I love the idea of the combi a lot but I only see pics of the bag as a tote. Is there no way to use the long straps to use it as a shoulder bag? I am confused...


This backpack is an older model. If you find one, you would need an additional strap. It comes with the straps for the backpack and is otherwise handhe. This handle is comprised of two similar pieces of leather. If you remove one, there is enough room for a strap (i took one from a larger Herbag). You can also purchase a chain and use it


----------



## epithermal

dublineuse said:


> This backpack is an older model. If you find one, you would need an additional strap. It comes with the straps for the backpack and is otherwise handhe. This handle is comprised of two similar pieces of leather. If you remove one, there is enough room for a strap (i took one from a larger Herbag). You can also purchase a chain and use it



Thanks for this! I have the same backpack/bag in the same color and in MM size! Any suggestions where one can buy the chain to convert it to sling? Thanks again!!!


----------



## Sferics

dublineuse said:


> This backpack is an older model. If you find one, you would need an additional strap. It comes with the straps for the backpack and is otherwise handhe. This handle is comprised of two similar pieces of leather. If you remove one, there is enough room for a strap (i took one from a larger Herbag). You can also purchase a chain and use it


Thank you! This was very helpful! I thought the bagpack straps could somehow do the trick.


----------



## dublineuse

Look back to page 59 of this thread, there are suggestions there.
Not sure how the backpack straps would work for this ? They are two separate pieces of leather


----------



## epithermal

Thank you so much!!


----------



## rbelleza

Please let me share my first H bag  she is almost one month old


----------



## Hillychristie

rbelleza said:


> Please let me share my first H bag  she is almost one month old


Congratulations 
Twins with you...she's a perfect workhorse!


----------



## lilone

astaeria said:


> I was so inspired by your post that I tried inverting my Retourné style Herbag too! It’s a whole new look that I’m gonna try for the week. Thanks for the suggestion!


I am considering getting the same bag...just was wondering how you like it.  Is it fussy to get in and out of?  Does it easily lose it's shape?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pfaeria

lilone said:


> I am considering getting the same bag...just was wondering how you like it.  Is it fussy to get in and out of?  Does it easily lose it's shape?  Thanks for your help!!



So far I’m loving it as my work bag! Although I like the look of the Sellier version and inverted my bag to try that out, after some time I still preferred the original Retourné style as the back pockets is really useful to take my commonly used items (such as lipstick, phone and wallet) and I like the Retourné look as well.

Initially the straps were a little hard to get in and out of and the closure needed some getting used to, but over time it became softer and easier to get in and out of. I hardly use the items in the main compartment though as I keep my commonly used items in the back pocket for easier access, so I don’t really find it fussy for daily use.

So far it hasn’t lost its shape as I use a bag organizer and it can still stand on its own without flopping over. The sides, however could puff out sometimes near the top so I’d press it in to keep the shape that I like. It’s a little hard to show the difference in photos but I’ll try and post a pic! The first picture is a little more puffed out than the second picture which to me, looks a bit sleeker.

Having said that, I still like this bag a lot and it hasn’t caused much trouble for me so far in terms of wearability and access to my items!


----------



## lilone

astaeria said:


> So far I’m loving it as my work bag! Although I like the look of the Sellier version and inverted my bag to try that out, after some time I still preferred the original Retourné style as the back pockets is really useful to take my commonly used items (such as lipstick, phone and wallet) and I like the Retourné look as well.
> 
> Initially the straps were a little hard to get in and out of and the closure needed some getting used to, but over time it became softer and easier to get in and out of. I hardly use the items in the main compartment though as I keep my commonly used items in the back pocket for easier access, so I don’t really find it fussy for daily use.
> 
> So far it hasn’t lost its shape as I use a bag organizer and it can still stand on its own without flopping over. The sides, however could puff out sometimes near the top so I’d press it in to keep the shape that I like. It’s a little hard to show the difference in photos but I’ll try and post a pic! The first picture is a little more puffed out than the second picture which to me, looks a bit sleeker.
> 
> Having said that, I still like this bag a lot and it hasn’t caused much trouble for me so far in terms of wearability and access to my items!


Thank you so much for your feedback!  Your bag looks so beautiful!  I getting tempted to take the plunge.  Thanks again!


----------



## decorox

zazaincalifornia said:


> J
> Hi! I realized that the vintage and new herbag have a different hardware engraving (smaller lozange in older models). I want to know if you bought your in a H boutique? I found a good herbag deal but I am afraid it’s a fake because the hardware is different from the new model! TYIA!



So sorry for this late post - hopefully you've found your answer by now. I'm not familiar with the updated hardware engraving? Mine was an eBay find from a seller in Japan, which I had authenticated before purchase. Is the "smaller lozange" referring to the diamond shape in the hardware? If so, mine does have those smaller lozange shapes in the hardware. Definitely try to get better pics if it's unclear. Best of luck!


----------



## zazaincalifornia

decorox said:


> So sorry for this late post - hopefully you've found your answer by now. I'm not familiar with the updated hardware engraving? Mine was an eBay find from a seller in Japan, which I had authenticated before purchase. Is the "smaller lozange" referring to the diamond shape in the hardware? If so, mine does have those smaller lozange shapes in the hardware. Definitely try to get better pics if it's unclear. Best of luck!


Hi! Thank you for the reply  after looking at many herbag indeed the diamond shape was smaller in the first version. After receiving my bag I am confident it is up to Hermes quality too which reassures me  here’s the baby


----------



## lavieauralenti

Earlier this week, I saw a Herbag in Raison and brown canvas with GHW at Changi airport! Apparently gold hardware is quite rare. I had no idea gold was an option! I was excited to see it but didn't buy it. I literally just bought a Rouge H Herbag weeks before. Darn it!!


----------



## sherlyn

Recently got a herbag. Anyone has recommendations for alternative straps? I find mine too short for a crossbody usage.


----------



## decorox

zazaincalifornia said:


> Hi! Thank you for the reply  after looking at many herbag indeed the diamond shape was smaller in the first version. After receiving my bag I am confident it is up to Hermes quality too which reassures me  here’s the baby


Gorgeous!!! Hope you enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Can’t resist to take it home....


----------



## PetiteAsian

HermesLoverJen said:


> Can’t resist to take it home....



Look at that Berline canvas  Enjoy your bag!

For those who have had the Herbag for sometime, I’m interested to find out how it’s holding up for you? Do share your thoughts.


----------



## Hillychristie

PetiteAsian said:


> Look at that Berline canvas  Enjoy your bag!
> 
> For those who have had the Herbag for sometime, I’m interested to find out how it’s holding up for you? Do share your thoughts.


Mine has been with me for 4 years and is holding up well in shape with some scratches on the leather flap. My most used H bag and it's now with me in London on a work trip.


----------



## EmilyM111

Hillychristie said:


> Mine has been with me for 4 years and is holding up well in shape with some scratches on the leather flap. My most used H bag and it's now with me in London on a work trip.


Twilly twins


----------



## NatalyaM

HermesLoverJen said:


> Can’t resist to take it home....


Is it a new fabric? It looks more durable.


----------



## CaroCCCCC

My sa just offered me this herbag yesterday and I bought it , but now I'm struggling if I should have waited for the waterproof canvas one? This one seems quite unique though.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Happily bought these in madrid just this month! I'm a happy girl. I bought another jungle love twilly with hearts but in blue  Tho i would love a black Herbag but I love this color so much too , haven't brought her out yet tho!


----------



## fortheloveofpurses

myskinnyaunt said:


> Happily bought these in madrid just this month! I'm a happy girl. I bought another jungle love twilly with hearts but in blue  Tho i would love a black Herbag but I love this color so much too , haven't brought her out yet tho!



What a gorgeous colour! Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

fortheloveofpurses said:


> What a gorgeous colour! Congrats on your new bag.


Thanks!! so happy, when the SA told me he had a red Herbag only I was thinking uh not me, but it turned out to be this piece called "Rouge H Cuivre" which I said yes upon seeing!


----------



## mularice

Just picked up another Herbag from Selfridges London! This one is all black with light gold hardware. If I’m being honest, I didn’t know they came with gold hardware! I was kind of imagining if I got a black one it would have silver hardware.. [emoji848]

But figured it’s a classic combo anyway and who am I to turn down an all black bag on that factor alone lol it’s quite a light gold and isn’t too yellow so I really like it!

Haven’t taken it out of the box yet but will take photos tomorrow when the light is better!


----------



## mularice

I’m sure this question has been asked several times but I’ve not seen a definitive answer - can you attach a longer strap to the Herbag to allow it to be carried crossbody? And if so, has anyone actually found a suitable strap/chain? I feel like it would make the bag that little bit more perfect for me! Thanks!


----------



## FreddieMac

mularice said:


> Just picked up another Herbag from Selfridges London! This one is all black with light gold hardware. If I’m being honest, I didn’t know they came with gold hardware! I was kind of imagining if I got a black one it would have silver hardware.. [emoji848]
> 
> But figured it’s a classic combo anyway and who am I to turn down an all black bag on that factor alone lol it’s quite a light gold and isn’t too yellow so I really like it!
> 
> Haven’t taken it out of the box yet but will take photos tomorrow when the light is better!



I'm not familiar with the various hardware options for the Herbag, but this sounds like Permabrass.


----------



## EmilyM111

There is a black coated Herbag available in Warsaw (realise it’s a long way for many of you but just in case)


----------



## mularice

FreddieMac said:


> I'm not familiar with the various hardware options for the Herbag, but this sounds like Permabrass.






The lighting isn’t great - but its a nice gold.
I’m only familiar with the silver hardware to be honest, so when I said to the SA “oh it’s gold?!” She just said yes and that it’s a bit more unusual. She didn’t expand on it further but I also didn’t ask!


----------



## Hillychristie

mularice said:


> View attachment 4673444
> 
> 
> The lighting isn’t great - but its a nice gold.
> I’m only familiar with the silver hardware to be honest, so when I said to the SA “oh it’s gold?!” She just said yes and that it’s a bit more unusual. She didn’t expand on it further but I also didn’t ask!


So unique indeed and I like it 
Congratulations!


----------



## momoc

mularice said:


> View attachment 4673444
> 
> 
> The lighting isn’t great - but its a nice gold.
> I’m only familiar with the silver hardware to be honest, so when I said to the SA “oh it’s gold?!” She just said yes and that it’s a bit more unusual. She didn’t expand on it further but I also didn’t ask!




If you have the receipt the code should indicate specifically which hardware it is  would be the first two of the last four digits of the code (or should I say the last 4th and 3rd digits). It will likely be C something and if this is permabrass I believe it would be CP!


----------



## mularice

momoc said:


> If you have the receipt the code should indicate specifically which hardware it is  would be the first two of the last four digits of the code (or should I say the last 4th and 3rd digits). It will likely be C something and if this is permabrass I believe it would be CP!



Ah thank you for the tip! I’ll have a look!

I also did some googling and they say the Herbag Zip 31 Retourne has been popping up with gold hardware. Tbh I totally didn’t even notice that this was the retourne version and different to my other Herbag Zip 31!

I have to admit, I prefer the more structured Herbag with the sharper edges but it’s not that noticeable if I only just spotted it!

Plus I always use a Samorga organiser so the bags keep their shape anyway.


----------



## mularice

Hillychristie said:


> So unique indeed and I like it
> Congratulations!



Thank you!

I’m just glad to have a dark colour that won’t have noticeable water marks from the rain like my orange one! Considering I live in London, UK you’d think I would have thought about that a bit more!


----------



## myskinnyaunt

mularice said:


> View attachment 4673444
> 
> 
> The lighting isn’t great - but its a nice gold.
> I’m only familiar with the silver hardware to be honest, so when I said to the SA “oh it’s gold?!” She just said yes and that it’s a bit more unusual. She didn’t expand on it further but I also didn’t ask!


so pretty!! i Love GHW


----------



## momoc

mularice said:


> Ah thank you for the tip! I’ll have a look!
> 
> I also did some googling and they say the Herbag Zip 31 Retourne has been popping up with gold hardware. Tbh I totally didn’t even notice that this was the retourne version and different to my other Herbag Zip 31!
> 
> I have to admit, I prefer the more structured Herbag with the sharper edges but it’s not that noticeable if I only just spotted it!
> 
> Plus I always use a Samorga organiser so the bags keep their shape anyway.




Oops realized on the receipt it’s probably just the last two digits (since the color code is written separately under color). Either case it should have the specific code 

I’ve seen some people turning the retourne herbag inside out to turn it into the other shape, it’s posted in this thread somewhere!


----------



## mularice

momoc said:


> Oops realized on the receipt it’s probably just the last two digits (since the color code is written separately under color). Either case it should have the specific code
> 
> I’ve seen some people turning the retourne herbag inside out to turn it into the other shape, it’s posted in this thread somewhere!



You’ve been so helpful thank you!

I don’t know if my code looks weird because it’s from Selfridges but the letters at the end are CC AA. So I’m assuming it’s just gold hardware?!

For now I’ll keep it the way it is, but it’s good to know it can be turned inside out. But then the zip pouch will be inside.. hmm. 

I’m still on the look out to see if there are any longer strap / chain alternatives to make the Herbag into a proper crossbody.


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m just glad to have a dark colour that won’t have noticeable water marks from the rain like my orange one! Considering I live in London, UK you’d think I would have thought about that a bit more!


Congratulations. It's lovely and the hardware pretty unique. Could you post more photos of it please and also wearing it ? I have the older version  but now after seeing yours sooooo tempted.


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> Congratulations. It's lovely and the hardware pretty unique. Could you post more photos of it please and also wearing it ? I have the older version  but now after seeing yours sooooo tempted.



Yes of course!

Thank you I’m very happy with her!

GHW on the Herbag Zip 31 seems to be unique to the Retourne style of Herbag at the moment. Personally I prefer the “Sellier” style with the seams on the outside and a more structured shape.

I took the advice a few pages back and turned the “sack” inside out to make it the Sellier style - I love it! Yes, the zip pouch is now on the inside but lots of bags tend to have pouches inside rather than outside. I hardly use my outside zip on my other Herbag anyway.

Will take some photos tomorrow and try and get my bf to take some mod pics too


----------



## momoc

mularice said:


> You’ve been so helpful thank you!
> 
> I don’t know if my code looks weird because it’s from Selfridges but the letters at the end are CC AA. So I’m assuming it’s just gold hardware?!
> 
> For now I’ll keep it the way it is, but it’s good to know it can be turned inside out. But then the zip pouch will be inside.. hmm.
> 
> I’m still on the look out to see if there are any longer strap / chain alternatives to make the Herbag into a proper crossbody.




CC means gold hardware  AA is the color code.

I see you found the turning it inside out trick! Enjoy your herbag


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> Congratulations. It's lovely and the hardware pretty unique. Could you post more photos of it please and also wearing it ? I have the older version  but now after seeing yours sooooo tempted.











Some better photos!

Please keep in mind that the sack has been turned inside out to make it more a “Sellier” style than the Retourne style and therefore the zip pouch is now on the inside of the bag rather than the outside as it originally came.

No mod photos yet as I’m still in my pjs [emoji85]


----------



## mularice

antybazar said:


> Holy!!
> Now I want one. Like yours. Like really really want. Thanks for sharing.
> Anyway, since you’ve had the bag for quite sometimes, can you tell us your personal reviews? Is it really work as everyday bag? Comfy enough? How do you like the crossbody strap? TIA



Omg I clearly missed your post! So sorry!

Anyway, I’ve had it a while now and I got a Samorga organiser for it. It makes it much more structured.

I find it super comfy and a good weight (similar leather sized bags get pretty heavy). The long strap is not long enough for crossbody use - I’ve found a long crossbody chain that is easily attached so might try that out. But I tend to carry it using the top handle.

The orange colour isn’t great for every day use - I never take it out if there’s a chance of rain! (Don’t want the rain spots on the fabric) However, just bought a black one and I have no issues with taking that out if it’s drizzling!


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> View attachment 4674561
> View attachment 4674562
> View attachment 4674564
> View attachment 4674565
> 
> View attachment 4674567
> 
> 
> Some better photos!
> 
> Please keep in mind that the sack has been turned inside out to make it more a “Sellier” style than the Retourne style and therefore the zip pouch is now on the inside of the bag rather than the outside as it originally came.
> 
> No mod photos yet as I’m still in my pjs [emoji85]


 Lovely! I used mine in rain and snow and it was virtually indestructible.


----------



## Ititanic

Heya  wonder if any of you know if I can buy just the long strap for the herbag? I removed it before but now I can’t find it 

Thanks a million!


----------



## Hillychristie

mularice said:


> View attachment 4674561
> View attachment 4674562
> View attachment 4674564
> View attachment 4674565
> 
> View attachment 4674567
> 
> 
> Some better photos!
> 
> Please keep in mind that the sack has been turned inside out to make it more a “Sellier” style than the Retourne style and therefore the zip pouch is now on the inside of the bag rather than the outside as it originally came.
> 
> No mod photos yet as I’m still in my pjs [emoji85]


I did the reverse...turned my sellier into a retourne. The bag seems smaller but I miss the pocket outside


----------



## mularice

Hillychristie said:


> I did the reverse...turned my sellier into a retourne. The bag seems smaller but I miss the pocket outside



I haven’t missed the pocket on the back yet! But I rarely use the back pouch anyway on my other Herbag. I find that the pocket doesn’t sit flush, it’s kinda started to almost curl up at the bottom.

I like your Twilly! I’m a sucker for any black & white Twilly though!

I’m also thinking that if the bag gets a bit worn I could turn it back the “right” way and it’ll look new again! I have a Samorga organiser so the inside of the bag stays in very good condition.


----------



## Hillychristie

mularice said:


> I haven’t missed the pocket on the back yet! But I rarely use the back pouch anyway on my other Herbag. I find that the pocket doesn’t sit flush, it’s kinda started to almost curl up at the bottom.
> 
> I like your Twilly! I’m a sucker for any black & white Twilly though!
> 
> I’m also thinking that if the bag gets a bit worn I could turn it back the “right” way and it’ll look new again! I have a Samorga organiser so the inside of the bag stays in very good condition.


Agree that the back pocket sags but it's really useful when I travel because I keep my passport and hand phone in that pocket. And yes, I will also be flipping it back to sellier after some time. I'm taking the chance to clean the inside and air it in this retourne style right now. Thanks for sharing or I'll not be brave enough to turn mine inside out


----------



## mularice

Hillychristie said:


> Agree that the back pocket sags but it's really useful when I travel because I keep my passport and hand phone in that pocket. And yes, I will also be flipping it back to sellier after some time. I'm taking the chance to clean the inside and air it in this retourne style right now. Thanks for sharing or I'll not be brave enough to turn mine inside out



I took inspiration from a post a little while back that said you could turn it inside out! I had no idea it could be done! Some people are just so clever!

The H store on New Bond St, London and H Selfridges London has never seen it done before and they were impressed!


----------



## Hillychristie

mularice said:


> I took inspiration from a post a little while back that said you could turn it inside out! I had no idea it could be done! Some people are just so clever!
> 
> The H store on New Bond St, London and H Selfridges London has never seen it done before and they were impressed!


Wow...you taught the SAs something new
But no one can beat my hubby who asked,"can you do the same to your Kelly? 2 bags for the price of 1, save money..."


----------



## mularice

H UK website: just in case anyone is social distancing and bored and in need of some H!


----------



## meechelley

I'm thinking of possibly getting a Herbag but saw that someone had mentioned a waterproof version? I saw in other threads that the canvas is water resistant but not as waterproof as the LV canvas.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

meechelley said:


> I'm thinking of possibly getting a Herbag but saw that someone had mentioned a waterproof version? I saw in other threads that the canvas is water resistant but not as waterproof as the LV canvas.


It’s actually not a waterproof version. Just a coated canvas with better dirt resistance. Just a few drop of rain is no issue. The upper part still a leather and cannot get wet as usual. I use my umbrella when I carry my coated herbag during rainy days.


----------



## fanki1983

Does anyone know how hard it is to order a full black 31 in the store?  Does it take long for waiting and get one by putting myself in the waiting list?

Also I like the new shiny waterproof version as well.

It seems other colour combinations looks nice but I only prefer navy, black, brown, dark green, etc for the canvas part.


----------



## mularice

fanki1983 said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to order a full black 31 in the store?  Does it take long for waiting and get one by putting myself in the waiting list?
> 
> Also I like the new shiny waterproof version as well.
> 
> It seems other colour combinations looks nice but I only prefer navy, black, brown, dark green, etc for the canvas part.



I was looking for the black black Herbag 31 for about a year or so before I got it in February. I’ve always been told that there is no waiting list in London really. I was just persistent and went to store and asked regularly and it popped up. Along the way there were several other colours shown to me.

Mine is canvas black with black leather and gold hardware. It is the retourne style that I have turned inside out to make it the sellier style.

I do like the coated canvas one but it never popped up before this one for me. I know on H UK website there was an all black coated 39 the other day but 39 is quite large.


----------



## fanki1983

I actually just saw a video of someone having a waterproof coated canvas black version.  I think it looks so much better than the original canvas, and seems it won't get dirty as easy as canvas without any coating.

Is that just a seasonal model? Can I still order one from the store?


----------



## fanki1983

Update: I got email from Hermes that the "toile militaire" material 31 Herbag should be available in my country soon, I wasn't sure if the "toile militaire" refer to the new coated canvas or just the regular canvas?


----------



## DreamerofLux

Hi ladies! I figured I'd join this thread and give an update on Herbag availability in France when I visited in October 2019. There were a lot of Herbag availability (even on the shelves), but they were all in the Retourne style and not the new coated canvas (at least the ones I was presented in Paris and Aix-en-Provence). I ended up getting the Herbag 31 in Blue Indigo, which I truly fell in love with for the color. You can check out my unboxing here. However, I feel like I would love to buy the Herbag in the new coated canvas and Sellier style. I hadn't realized that the black on black comes with the gold hardware, and I feel like that'd be way more appealing to me than I had originally imagined. In the meantime, I'll enjoy my new purchase. Congrats to everyone on their bag purchases, and best wishes to everyone else who is on their way to buying theirs! Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy xo


----------



## mularice

DreamerofLux said:


> Hi ladies! I figured I'd join this thread and give an update on Herbag availability in France when I visited in October 2019. There were a lot of Herbag availability (even on the shelves), but they were all in the Retourne style and not the new coated canvas (at least the ones I was presented in Paris and Aix-en-Provence). I ended up getting the Herbag 31 in Blue Indigo, which I truly fell in love with for the color. You can check out my unboxing here. However, I feel like I would love to buy the Herbag in the new coated canvas and Sellier style. I hadn't realized that the black on black comes with the gold hardware, and I feel like that'd be way more appealing to me than I had originally imagined. In the meantime, I'll enjoy my new purchase. Congrats to everyone on their bag purchases, and best wishes to everyone else who is on their way to buying theirs! Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy xo



I have the black on black GHW, I hadn’t realised that it was the retourne style though (in my excitement I just went yay! And bought it then got home and was like eh there’s something weird.. compared it to my orange was figured it out). Much prefer the Sellier style.

Congrats on your new Herbag! 

I’m getting itchy to buy but UK stores are still closed and there’s nothing on the H site I want to buy!


----------



## undecided45

fanki1983 said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to order a full black 31 in the store?  Does it take long for waiting and get one by putting myself in the waiting list?
> 
> Also I like the new shiny waterproof version as well.
> 
> It seems other colour combinations looks nice but I only prefer navy, black, brown, dark green, etc for the canvas part.


I bought an herbag 31 from the Boston boutique in the USA 2 years ago and they had 5+ color combinations to choose from. It probably depends on the boutique! I ended up getting etoupe/noir.


----------



## mularice

On H UK website. A pink retourne style and a yellow Sellier style came up but when I clicked on them, out of stock. However this Vanille colour is available in the other colour options but doesn’t come up in my initial search!


----------



## Minnie24

Does anyone know how easy it is to get a Herbag online from the UK site? I have been stalking for a while now and I see them pop up a couple of times a week but every single time I'm too late and it says sold out. I actually managed to add the orange one to my basket earlier today but when I went to checkout it said it was out of stock. I just can't seem to figure out their re-stock times? Also the website is awful and seems to keep bags up for a while even when they're gone. Any tips for buying online? 

I met a lovely SA in Hermes Selfridge's in Feb who said he was more than happy to help me find one the problem is I don't live in London so even when the boutiques reopen I won't be able to visit anytime soon


----------



## mularice

Minnie24 said:


> Does anyone know how easy it is to get a Herbag online from the UK site? I have been stalking for a while now and I see them pop up a couple of times a week but every single time I'm too late and it says sold out. I actually managed to add the orange one to my basket earlier today but when I went to checkout it said it was out of stock. I just can't seem to figure out their re-stock times? Also the website is awful and seems to keep bags up for a while even when they're gone. Any tips for buying online?
> 
> I met a lovely SA in Hermes Selfridge's in Feb who said he was more than happy to help me find one the problem is I don't live in London so even when the boutiques reopen I won't be able to visit anytime soon



Hey!

I got an orange Herbag from the H website about 2 years ago. It was very random, I think it was a Saturday afternoon?

I have the search page saved and check it regularly. Their restock times are incredibly random! A couple days ago I posted above. There were 2 bags in the search but both showed out of stock when you clicked on them but the Vanille colour was available but not showing up in the search! As far as I know an SA told me that you have to be quick - even if you add to cart, it doesn’t reserve it yet, someone can purchase it if you haven’t paid yet.

I got my other Herbag from Selfridges but I had to keep checking in weekly to get the colour I was looking for. But in general they seem to get good stock in a variety of colours.

Any colour/s in particular you’re looking for?


----------



## Minnie24

mularice said:


> Hey!
> 
> I got an orange Herbag from the H website about 2 years ago. It was very random, I think it was a Saturday afternoon?
> 
> I have the search page saved and check it regularly. Their restock times are incredibly random! A couple days ago I posted above. There were 2 bags in the search but both showed out of stock when you clicked on them but the Vanille colour was available but not showing up in the search! As far as I know an SA told me that you have to be quick - even if you add to cart, it doesn’t reserve it yet, someone can purchase it if you haven’t paid yet.
> 
> I got my other Herbag from Selfridges but I had to keep checking in weekly to get the colour I was looking for. But in general they seem to get good stock in a variety of colours.
> 
> Any colour/s in particular you’re looking for?



Hey thanks for your reply   wow you were lucky to get an orange online, that's the colour I would like most! I like all the bright colours (yellow, pink etc) in the sellier style but orange is my favourite. That's a good idea to save the search page, I'll try that. I still have the orange bag in my basket from earlier it just says out of stock so maybe I will keep it in there and keep refreshing also? 

It's so annoying as I used to live in London and even worked at Harrods so it was so easy for me to stalk the counters but I was in my Chanel phase back then, hadn't moved onto H yet


----------



## mularice

Minnie24 said:


> Hey thanks for your reply   wow you were lucky to get an orange online, that's the colour I would like most! I like all the bright colours (yellow, pink etc) in the sellier style but orange is my favourite. That's a good idea to save the search page, I'll try that. I still have the orange bag in my basket from earlier it just says out of stock so maybe I will keep it in there and keep refreshing also?
> 
> It's so annoying as I used to live in London and even worked at Harrods so it was so easy for me to stalk the counters but I was in my Chanel phase back then, hadn't moved onto H yet



I actually looked for an orange Herbag for about 18months before I got lucky on H website! Apparently it just wasn’t a common colour back then - the seasonal colours were more popular! I had literally gone onto the website to look at something else and on a whim searched for Herbag and it was the only colour that came up and I freaked out!

I had stalked every physical H store in London for ages before then.

As soon as I got the orange, I was obsessed with getting an all black one. It took about 6 months of proper looking and waiting till I found it in Selfridges just before lockdown! The black is Retourne style which I turned inside out to make Sellier style. I had intended the all black Herbag to be my only black with PHW bag but as fate would have it, it has GHW lol


----------



## Minnie24

mularice said:


> I actually looked for an orange Herbag for about 18months before I got lucky on H website! Apparently it just wasn’t a common colour back then - the seasonal colours were more popular! I had literally gone onto the website to look at something else and on a whim searched for Herbag and it was the only colour that came up and I freaked out!
> 
> I had stalked every physical H store in London for ages before then.
> 
> As soon as I got the orange, I was obsessed with getting an all black one. It took about 6 months of proper looking and waiting till I found it in Selfridges just before lockdown! The black is Retourne style which I turned inside out to make Sellier style. I had intended the all black Herbag to be my only black with PHW bag but as fate would have it, it has GHW lol
> 
> View attachment 4730413



Oh both your bags are beautiful! I imagine the all black is very practical and the gold hardware is gorgeous. It's good to know your timeframe for Getting the bags, I've liked the Herbag for a long time but would say I only started looking for it seriously on the website since January so could be a long wait yet but I'll just keep trying. 

Originally my plan was to meet a nice SA when I was in London for work and keep in touch for when I was down visiting hoping one time I might get lucky, and the SA I met at Selfridge's was very helpful and gave me his card but since then we've had lockdown and I'm also pregnant so won't be going to London at all for the foreseeable future now so online is my only option. I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## mularice

Minnie24 said:


> Oh both your bags are beautiful! I imagine the all black is very practical and the gold hardware is gorgeous. It's good to know your timeframe for Getting the bags, I've liked the Herbag for a long time but would say I only started looking for it seriously on the website since January so could be a long wait yet but I'll just keep trying.
> 
> Originally my plan was to meet a nice SA when I was in London for work and keep in touch for when I was down visiting hoping one time I might get lucky, and the SA I met at Selfridge's was very helpful and gave me his card but since then we've had lockdown and I'm also pregnant so won't be going to London at all for the foreseeable future now so online is my only option. I'll keep my fingers crossed



I think timeframe depends on how open minded you are. If you are super specific (which I am), sometimes you just have to be patient. I have yet to buy a B or K because the Bs I’ve been offered have not been in a colour I want. Some people have said I should have just taken it because it’s a B and once I’ve started, they will be more forthcoming with offering me the harder to get colours but tbh, I don’t have the cash flow to flippantly buy colours I don’t have use for.

By any chance was the SA named Ciro? He is my SA and the absolute best! When I was looking for the black Herbag he updated me with other colours but he knew my heart was set on black, when I popped in is face lit up and was like “WAIT! I have something to show you!!” He disappeared and came back with the box. He was so patient (he was supposed to go on his lunch break) but I had to wait for my bf to make his way to me to pay for it!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mularice said:


> I think timeframe depends on how open minded you are. If you are super specific (which I am), sometimes you just have to be patient. I have yet to buy a B or K because the Bs I’ve been offered have not been in a colour I want. Some people have said I should have just taken it because it’s a B and once I’ve started, they will be more forthcoming with offering me the harder to get colours but tbh, I don’t have the cash flow to flippantly buy colours I don’t have use for.
> 
> By any chance was the SA named Ciro? He is my SA and the absolute best! When I was looking for the black Herbag he updated me with other colours but he knew my heart was set on black, when I popped in is face lit up and was like “WAIT! I have something to show you!!” He disappeared and came back with the box. He was so patient (he was supposed to go on his lunch break) but I had to wait for my bf to make his way to me to pay for it!


agree! Ciro is AMAZING! so passionate about the brand and he is so patent too-he doesn't push either.
He's the only person I would trust to find me the perfect bag-I only buy small things because I can't afford a bag yet but when I can....


----------



## mularice

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> agree! Ciro is AMAZING! so passionate about the brand and he is so patent too-he doesn't push either.
> He's the only person I would trust to find me the perfect bag-I only buy small things because I can't afford a bag yet but when I can....



Isn’t he the best?!

Because Selfridges is always busy and I hate having to wait around for ages (and because my bf complains and wanders off), Ciro is so lovely that if I know what I want, he’ll just go look for it in between customers and then I return later and he’ll put anything I want/that he can find aside for me so I can get the cashier to put it through straight away for me.

Sometimes I bribe him with cookies from our favourite cookie shop!


----------



## Minnie24

mularice said:


> I think timeframe depends on how open minded you are. If you are super specific (which I am), sometimes you just have to be patient. I have yet to buy a B or K because the Bs I’ve been offered have not been in a colour I want. Some people have said I should have just taken it because it’s a B and once I’ve started, they will be more forthcoming with offering me the harder to get colours but tbh, I don’t have the cash flow to flippantly buy colours I don’t have use for.
> 
> By any chance was the SA named Ciro? He is my SA and the absolute best! When I was looking for the black Herbag he updated me with other colours but he knew my heart was set on black, when I popped in is face lit up and was like “WAIT! I have something to show you!!” He disappeared and came back with the box. He was so patient (he was supposed to go on his lunch break) but I had to wait for my bf to make his way to me to pay for it!



Yes it was Ciro! He was so lovely he spent lots of time with me showing me lots of different bags and explaining the benefits and features of each of them. Very knowledgeable I wouldn't hesitate to contact him next time I'm in London, just wish I lived closer so he could be a regular SA for me but he said to drop him an email anytime I'm coming down to London to let him know what I'm looking for. 

Agree with you maxroxxherhandbags he is not pushy at all and wants you to get the bag you really want, not just settle for something because it's available at the time


----------



## GirlAndBag

meechelley said:


> I'm thinking of possibly getting a Herbag but saw that someone had mentioned a waterproof version? I saw in other threads that the canvas is water resistant but not as waterproof as the LV canvas.



Hello  ! 
This is my first post in the forum ! 
I’m not sure is you’re asking about this version . I think mine is the Berlin canvas , but I won’t say it’s waterproof cos I tend to link that with bags I can dunk in the water and all is good  

It is slightly water resistant and I feel that it does not pick up “dust or sediments” as easily as the usual black  canvas  ! Not sure if my picture shows it well though ..


----------



## chanel4evernever

Does anyone know the current USD prices for the herbag is the small and medium sizes?

Also does the USA website stock this bag?


----------



## momoc

chanel4evernever said:


> Does anyone know the current USD prices for the herbag is the small and medium sizes?
> 
> Also does the USA website stock this bag?



Yes they occasionally stock it.

I believe 31 is like ~$2625 and 39 is ~$2850, but it also varies a bit depending on the specifics (some models are more expensive).


----------



## chanel4evernever

momoc said:


> Yes they occasionally stock it.
> 
> I believe 31 is like ~$2625 and 39 is ~$2850, but it also varies a bit depending on the specifics (some models are more expensive).


thanks!


----------



## cdeschamps9333

Hi all,

I've been stalking the Hermes website for about 2 weeks now for a Herbag 31.  I've seen about 3 or 4 pop up and each time it says they're already unavailable.  I know the website is super buggy (I've ordered 2 calvis and 1 Bastia in these two weeks and all my orders have been cancelled) but is there some sort of trick to stalking Hermes.com and getting one of these bags?  When it says their unavailable...does that mean they're restocking later? Are they really selling out that fast?  Is there a glitch in the website?  I cannot figure this out!! 

I really don't want to order one preloved and I would love to buy one in a boutique but I think the closest one is about 5 hours away...any suggestions?


----------



## mularice

cdeschamps9333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been stalking the Hermes website for about 2 weeks now for a Herbag 31.  I've seen about 3 or 4 pop up and each time it says they're already unavailable.  I know the website is super buggy (I've ordered 2 calvis and 1 Bastia in these two weeks and all my orders have been cancelled) but is there some sort of trick to stalking Hermes.com and getting one of these bags?  When it says their unavailable...does that mean they're restocking later? Are they really selling out that fast?  Is there a glitch in the website?  I cannot figure this out!!
> 
> I really don't want to order one preloved and I would love to buy one in a boutique but I think the closest one is about 5 hours away...any suggestions?


The website is a bit rubbish if I’m being super blunt!
Saying that, I have bought a Herbag 31 from the H UK site previously!
When it says unavailable I think it just means it’s been bought very recently and it hasn’t been pulled from the website.

I was told before that until you actually pay, if someone manages to pay before you, the bag is not held for you whilst you are paying. I know most places will take that item off the inventory as soon as it is put into a basket and give you some time to sort out the payment.

I would just suggest stalking the site. I have it automatically come up as a search (I used to check every single day multiple times waiting for the colour I wanted as well as bugging my SA in store).

Do you have a relationship at a H boutique already? Perhaps you can try to ask your SA for info - I’d hate to say you will definitely get one in the boutique when you walk in, because Herbagare still fairly in demand even if they aren’t a B or K!


----------



## cdeschamps9333

mularice said:


> The website is a bit rubbish if I’m being super blunt!
> Saying that, I have bought a Herbag 31 from the H UK site previously!
> When it says unavailable I think it just means it’s been bought very recently and it hasn’t been pulled from the website.
> 
> I was told before that until you actually pay, if someone manages to pay before you, the bag is not held for you whilst you are paying. I know most places will take that item off the inventory as soon as it is put into a basket and give you some time to sort out the payment.
> 
> I would just suggest stalking the site. I have it automatically come up as a search (I used to check every single day multiple times waiting for the colour I wanted as well as bugging my SA in store).
> 
> Do you have a relationship at a H boutique already? Perhaps you can try to ask your SA for info - I’d hate to say you will definitely get one in the boutique when you walk in, because Herbagare still fairly in demand even if they aren’t a B or K!



Rubbish is an understatement!! No relationship at an H Boutique yet...I'm from the US and the city I live in isn't the most luxurious and there aren't very many higher-end designer stores.  My boyfriend is traveling to San Diego, CA in a few weeks and I was contemplating calling up their boutique, seeing if they have one in stock, and having him pick it up.  But that's a lot of moving pieces so I would really prefer to just buy on the website.  Thank you for your insight...I'll keep stalking!


----------



## mularice

cdeschamps9333 said:


> Rubbish is an understatement!! No relationship at an H Boutique yet...I'm from the US and the city I live in isn't the most luxurious and there aren't very many higher-end designer stores.  My boyfriend is traveling to San Diego, CA in a few weeks and I was contemplating calling up their boutique, seeing if they have one in stock, and having him pick it up.  But that's a lot of moving pieces so I would really prefer to just buy on the website.  Thank you for your insight...I'll keep stalking!


Ahhh, I’m not overly sure how US boutiques work, I feel like you guys have more stores there so you may have more luck and more stock!
I’m in London, UK - we have the most H boutiques/concessions but stock is still a bit limited. Too many tourists who come over to take advantage of the exchange rate and tax free!


----------



## cdeschamps9333

mularice said:


> Ahhh, I’m not overly sure how US boutiques work, I feel like you guys have more stores there so you may have more luck and more stock!
> I’m in London, UK - we have the most H boutiques/concessions but stock is still a bit limited. Too many tourists who come over to take advantage of the exchange rate and tax free!



Gotcha...well one day I will get one I won't give up!! lol  Thanks again for the advice I'll keep you posted if I do happen to acquire one!


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag 31 and scarves.


----------



## dilipalomino

There’s 3 color ways (Noir/Rouge H/Bleu Indigo) in stock for the Herbag in 31 on the US site now: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-retourne-laque-bag-H079093CKAA/


----------



## Carrielidouglas

Just got my new Herbag 31 in Cactus Green canvas and Indigo Blue leather, is this a rare color combo? It happens to also be my first Hermes bag! Have a few of their other accessories and I just love the Hermes quality.


----------



## tlamdang08

Carrielidouglas said:


> Just got my new Herbag 31 in Cactus Green canvas and Indigo Blue leather, is this a rare color combo? It happens to also be my first Hermes bag! Have a few of their other accessories and I just love the Hermes quality.
> 
> View attachment 4785553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785554


I don’t know this combo is rare or not but it is my first time to see Herbag in green. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Carrielidouglas

Carrielidouglas said:


> Just got my new Herbag 31 in Cactus Green canvas and Indigo Blue leather, is this a rare color combo? It happens to also be my first Hermes bag! Have a few of their other accessories and I just love the Hermes quality.
> 
> View attachment 4785553


I will get a nice twilly for it....going back to the store to choose one this week!


----------



## GirlAndBag

I have seen this colour in a couple of stores before ( I think s.Korea & London) , but it a lovely colour so don’t let “rarity” get to you . Herbags do look lovely with some colour and congratulations !

p.s my herbag was the first bag I got from H too!



Carrielidouglas said:


> Just got my new Herbag 31 in Cactus Green canvas and Indigo Blue leather, is this a rare color combo? It happens to also be my first Hermes bag! Have a few of their other accessories and I just love the Hermes quality.
> 
> View attachment 4785553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785554


----------



## vpg

Hi, I am thinking of buying a vintage herbag in toile canvas and will like to go to Hermes SPA, to touch up the bag once I received it. Am not sure if Hermes SPA only services leather bags? Do they service vintage bags with canvas material?


----------



## Carrielidouglas

BL’amour said:


> I have seen this colour in a couple of stores before ( I think s.Korea & London) , but it a lovely colour so don’t let “rarity” get to you . Herbags do look lovely with some colour and congratulations !
> 
> p.s my herbag was the first bag I got from H too!





BL’amour said:


> I have seen this colour in a couple of stores before ( I think s.Korea & London) , but it a lovely colour so don’t let “rarity” get to you . Herbags do look lovely with some colour and congratulations !
> 
> p.s my herbag was the first bag I got from H too!


Got my new twilly today in “Le Folle Parade” print to go with the bag. Also picked up a new look aluminium Collier du Chien in Rouge H colour. What do you guys think? It’s a tad christmassy but I won’t be wearing the two together all the time.


----------



## tlamdang08

Carrielidouglas said:


> Got my new twilly today in “Le Folle Parade” print to go with the bag. Also picked up a new look aluminium Collier du Chien in Rouge H colour. What do you guys think? It’s a tad christmassy but I won’t be wearing the two together all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4789889


I love it even in the middle of July I am have my nail done Red/ green theme just to match my new B25 Vert Emaraude


----------



## Carrielidouglas

tlamdang08 said:


> I love it even in the middle of July I am have my nail done Red/ green theme just to match my new B25 Vert Emaraude


B35 Vert Emeraude must be beautiful! What leather and hardware? Did you get it offered from the store? Still hoping for my day when I score a quota bag from the store


----------



## tlamdang08

Carrielidouglas said:


> B35 Vert Emeraude must be beautiful! What leather and hardware? Did you get it offered from the store? Still hoping for my day when I score a quota bag from the store


    I posted it here: #36773





						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

I had an appointment with my SA last week and picked up a few goodies. I’ve never seen the store so empty! Got a Kelly belt with ghw in noir,  evercolor compact Constance wallet in rose azalee and a pair of Legend sandals in gold ☺




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## GirlAndBag

In my opinion , if you usually dress with pops of colour and can carry it off, why not ?
I am a jeans kinda girl and don’t dress in too many colours so it’s not for me, but to each “her” own yeah ? Flaunt if you have it  



Carrielidouglas said:


> Got my new twilly today in “Le Folle Parade” print to go with the bag. Also picked up a new look aluminium Collier du Chien in Rouge H colour. What do you guys think? It’s a tad christmassy but I won’t be wearing the two together all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4789889


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello! I just got this bag and I super in love with it! It’s my first Hermès bag. Can anybody help me figure out which color is this Herbag? Whats’s the correct name of it? Thanks!


----------



## mularice

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello! I just got this bag and I super in love with it! It’s my first Hermès bag. Can anybody help me figure out which color is this Herbag? Whats’s the correct name of it? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4792385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792389


Congrats on your new bag!

I think it’s Rubis but I’m not 100% sure!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

mularice said:


> Congrats on your new bag!
> 
> I think it’s Rubis but I’m not 100% sure!


It could be!! I also Saw the color Tosca, but I think this one more reddish, so, more likely Rubis.


----------



## serene

Carrielidouglas said:


> Got my new twilly today in “Le Folle Parade” print to go with the bag. Also picked up a new look aluminium Collier du Chien in Rouge H colour. What do you guys think? It’s a tad christmassy but I won’t be wearing the two together all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4789889


Your new herbie looks so pretty


----------



## vpg

Hi, any expert know if the Herbag Zip 31 PM  can be used with the old toile herbag 31 PM? Thanks!


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi all,
Does anyone know if the coated canvas Herbag’s are still available? I haven’t seen one in Australia and I don’t know if I should wait for it or get the regular canvas one. I’m in Melbourne where local H stores are closed and H.com only has the regular canvas in Cactus/Blue and Vanilla combos.


----------



## GirlAndBag

Hi there , 
I mostly see the officier ( non-coated ) canvas Available on the web in different colours , it is also more readily available in stores around the world as I was looking for one previously .  With regards to the coated ones, I Was lucky to get one when I saw it on display .. it was hidden on the lowest shelves below the men’s bags..I do see it pop up from time to time on second hand stores though  

Honestly if you like the herbag in bright colours like my sister , they are mostly available in the non- coated canvas .so far, I have only spotted dark red, blue and black for the coated ones !
Hope this helps you with your dilemma  


missbagwathi said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know if the coated canvas Herbag’s are still available? I haven’t seen one in Australia and I don’t know if I should wait for it or get the regular canvas one. I’m in Melbourne where local H stores are closed and H.com only has the regular canvas in Cactus/Blue and Vanilla combos.


----------



## GirlAndBag

vpg said:


> Hi, any expert know if the Herbag Zip 31 PM  can be used with the old toile herbag 31 PM? Thanks!


 
not an expert , but I remember seeing  an article/ comment online on the removal of the Side knobs of the herbag to use with the interchangeable canvas body . But I won’t recommend it as it might loosen the knobs as it’s not meant to be interchangeable for the herbag zip and I ain’t sure if hermes would be able to fix it up >.<


----------



## missbagwathi

BagAuthorityGal said:


> Hi there ,
> I mostly see the officier ( non-coated ) canvas Available on the web in different colours , it is also more readily available in stores around the world as I was looking for one previously .  With regards to the coated ones, I Was lucky to get one when I saw it on display .. it was hidden on the lowest shelves below the men’s bags..I do see it pop up from time to time on second hand stores though
> 
> Honestly if you like the herbag in bright colours like my sister , they are mostly available in the non- coated canvas .so far, I have only spotted dark red, blue and black for the coated ones !
> Hope this helps you with your dilemma


Thank you! I do like the dark red in coated canvas but wasn’t sure if I could get one here in Melbourne. I want the coated canvas since I don’t baby my bags and think I would stain the officer canvas easily. But I also like the idea of a bright colour one. This is hard! Thanks for your input, atleast I know there is a choice to be made.


----------



## GirlAndBag

missbagwathi said:


> Thank you! I do like the dark red in coated canvas but wasn’t sure if I could get one here in Melbourne. I want the coated canvas since I don’t baby my bags and think I would stain the officer canvas easily. But I also like the idea of a bright colour one. This is hard! Thanks for your input, atleast I know there is a choice to be made.


I can understand , I love wearing my denims and drinking coffee so those are my concerns too! If I ain’t wrong , the red could be a past season.. perhaps others in this forum would be able to clarify that


----------



## missbagwathi

Just got this from Hermes CS:

Unfortunately the Hermes Herbag Zip 31 handbag in Toile Militare is not currently available at any of the Hermes stores in Australia. 

sigh


----------



## passion.du.jour

Hi, not sure if any of you ladies have any insights into this - saw on the website but it’s not clickable. 

What would verso refer to? The leather or canvas having a different color the back?


----------



## momoc

passion.du.jour said:


> Hi, not sure if any of you ladies have any insights into this - saw on the website but it’s not clickable.
> 
> What would verso refer to? The leather or canvas having a different color the back?
> 
> View attachment 4817827



Like this 





(from a different country's H.com website that had this bag up before)


----------



## passion.du.jour

momoc said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 4817840
> View attachment 4817841
> 
> 
> (from a different country's H.com website that had this bag up before)


Thanks for the info! That's pretty cute!


----------



## momoc

passion.du.jour said:


> Thanks for the info! That's pretty cute!


Yeah and I wonder if you can still turn the bag inside out like some do & get a second look with the inside color!


----------



## mularice

momoc said:


> Yeah and I wonder if you can still turn the bag inside out like some do & get a second look with the inside color!


I think you can! Just the pouch outside will be inside  great way to get two bags for the price of one!
(I only turned my Herbag inside out because I don’t like Retourne looks and wanted Sellier).


----------



## shoe_gal

missbagwathi said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know if the coated canvas Herbag’s are still available? I haven’t seen one in Australia and I don’t know if I should wait for it or get the regular canvas one. I’m in Melbourne where local H stores are closed and H.com only has the regular canvas in Cactus/Blue and Vanilla combos.


I got black coated canvas Herbag a week ago in Paris. So they are still around.


----------



## missbagwathi

shoe_gal said:


> I got black coated canvas Herbag a week ago in Paris. So they are still around.


Thanks! That’s good to know coz I was wondering if they are seasonal. That said, Hermes don’t have any in Australia and with travel out of question any time soon I might have to wait.


----------



## shoe_gal

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks! That’s good to know coz I was wondering if they are seasonal. That said, Hermes don’t have any in Australia and with travel out of question any time soon I might have to wait.


I really got lucky! They had 2 bags. Now I regret that I didn’t take the dark blue as well 
Of course on 24 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré they had more colors on display, but I don’t know how lucky you have to be to get appointment there.


----------



## anny_c

Hi ladies,

Normally I read through the H forum and admire the goodies here. Finally I’m thrilled to owe a preloved herbag at a steal as it has some light stains at the back. Originally I was aftering the purple retourne style in h.com but failed to added it into my cart three days in a row.

Then fate leaded me to this cutie and I just couldn’t resist to take her home. I’m petit so I had swapped with the no brand strap that I already had.

Does anyone know the actual colour named? It dated in 2013 and has lime yellowish on the trim which I couldn’t find much details in the internet. Much appreciated if someone can tell me so I can know the colour.


----------



## Carrielidouglas

anny_c said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Normally I read through the H forum and admire the goodies here. Finally I’m thrilled to owe a preloved herbag at a steal as it has some light stains at the back. Originally I was aftering the purple retourne style in h.com but failed to added it into my cart three days in a row.
> 
> Then fate leaded me to this cutie and I just couldn’t resist to take her home. I’m petit so I had swapped with the no brand strap that I already had.
> 
> Does anyone know the actual colour named? It dated in 2013 and has lime yellowish on the trim which I couldn’t find much details in the internet. Much appreciated if someone can tell me so I can know the colour.
> 
> View attachment 4827638


Could be Trench or Parchemin?


----------



## Carrielidouglas

anny_c said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Normally I read through the H forum and admire the goodies here. Finally I’m thrilled to owe a preloved herbag at a steal as it has some light stains at the back. Originally I was aftering the purple retourne style in h.com but failed to added it into my cart three days in a row.
> 
> Then fate leaded me to this cutie and I just couldn’t resist to take her home. I’m petit so I had swapped with the no brand strap that I already had.
> 
> Does anyone know the actual colour named? It dated in 2013 and has lime yellowish on the trim which I couldn’t find much details in the internet. Much appreciated if someone can tell me so I can know the colour.
> 
> View attachment 4827638


Argile or Beige (actual color name) could be possible too.


----------



## anny_c

Carrielidouglas said:


> Argile or Beige (actual color name) could be possible too.



Thanks Carrielidouglas  I’ll keep those colour names as reference.


----------



## Mapoon

This Herbag colour is available to add to cart on the Hermes AU website now (very random time to upload bags) ...Im tempted but will pass....the other colour is out of stock...


----------



## missbagwathi

Mapoon said:


> This Herbag colour is available to add to cart on the Hermes AU website now (very random time to upload bags) ...Im tempted but will pass....the other colour is out of stock...
> 
> View attachment 4851686



Thanks for the heads up. I’m looking for a Herbag too but it's definitely a pass on those two colours.


----------



## Mapoon

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I’m looking for a Herbag too but it's definitely a pass on those two colours.


Yeah me too...I would prefer a bit more colour like red or blue...


----------



## missbagwathi

Mapoon said:


> Yeah me too...I would prefer a bit more colour like red or blue...


Yes I’d love a red or pink too.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

shoe_gal said:


> I really got lucky! They had 2 bags. Now I regret that I didn’t take the dark blue as well
> Of course on 24 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré they had more colors on display, but I don’t know how lucky you have to be to get appointment there.
> 
> View attachment 4821157



I notice that you're wearing santorini sandals. Are they comfortable and true to size?


----------



## missbagwathi

I snagged these from the Australian website. It would’ve been 100% perfect if it was GHW instead of PHW.


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> I snagged these from the Australian website. It would’ve been 100% perfect if it was GHW instead of PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4854557


Congrats!

I have it with the GHW and I was actually hoping my black Herbag was going to have PHW (all my black bags seem to have GHW, I need one sigh PHW!)

I also don’t like the Retourne style as much and turned my “sack” inside out to make it Sellier style.


----------



## missbagwathi

mularice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have it with the GHW and I was actually hoping my black Herbag was going to have PHW (all my black bags seem to have GHW, I need one sigh PHW!)
> 
> I also don’t like the Retourne style as much and turned my “sack” inside out to make it Sellier style.



Thanks. I’m a total GHW girl so this will be my first PHW bag and I think it’s ok to have a different one to mix it up. Hope you get your PHW soon!

I like the Sellier style too, will give it a go once I get it. 

Now I’m trying to figure out what Twilly might look nice on it but not a lot of options on the AU website. 

I do hope I get another Herbag sometime in the future in the red combo with GHW in Sellier style. 

I’m so glad I got the military canvas which I believe is coated canvas coz I don’t baby my bags at all.


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks. I’m a total GHW girl so this will be my first PHW bag and I think it’s ok to have a different one to mix it up. Hope you get your PHW soon!
> 
> I like the Sellier style too, will give it a go once I get it.
> 
> Now I’m trying to figure out what Twilly might look nice on it but not a lot of options on the AU website.
> 
> I do hope I get another Herbag sometime in the future in the red combo with GHW in Sellier style.
> 
> I’m so glad I got the military canvas which I believe is coated canvas coz I don’t baby my bags at all.


I’m not sure military canvas is coated. Mine isn’t coated but I’ve been caught in the rain with it and it didn’t soak through. I too do not baby my bags!

I’ve currently just got a black and white twilly on this bag (forgotten the name of it). Usually I’m a very monochrome person so I decided not to get colourful twillys for this bag. My orange Herbag has a more tonal Twilly on it (oranges/browns).

My SA absolutely loved that I turned it inside out! I have also added a bag organiser to it from Samorga to help keep the shape better and keep it clean and easiest to find things!

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## pchels

The Herbag 31 in Vert Cyprès/Bleu Saphir is still available on the US site as of 3:07 pm!


----------



## Lionfish

missbagwathi said:


> I snagged these from the Australian website. It would’ve been 100% perfect if it was GHW instead of PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4854557


This one is available on the swedish site...with ghw


----------



## missbagwathi

Magdissz said:


> This one is available on the swedish site...with ghw
> 
> View attachment 4854985



It was available in Australia a month ago and I missed out because of payment error. Since H.com doesn’t let you switch payments and start all over again, the bag was gone!


----------



## missbagwathi

mularice said:


> I’m not sure military canvas is coated. Mine isn’t coated but I’ve been caught in the rain with it and it didn’t soak through. I too do not baby my bags!
> 
> I’ve currently just got a black and white twilly on this bag (forgotten the name of it). Usually I’m a very monochrome person so I decided not to get colourful twillys for this bag. My orange Herbag has a more tonal Twilly on it (oranges/browns).
> 
> My SA absolutely loved that I turned it inside out! I have also added a bag organiser to it from Samorga to help keep the shape better and keep it clean and easiest to find things!
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!



Monochrome twilly sounds like a great idea, I was thinking more bright orange or red tones. But I like your idea. 

Now to find some!


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> Monochrome twilly sounds like a great idea, I was thinking more bright orange or red tones. But I like your idea.
> 
> Now to find some!


I do think having a black bag means you can match a lot of twillys with it - either monochrome (some say this is boring though) and bright colours for a nice pop! Hopefully you find some you like!


----------



## Hillychristie

missbagwathi said:


> Monochrome twilly sounds like a great idea, I was thinking more bright orange or red tones. But I like your idea.
> 
> Now to find some!



Sharing some monochrome ideas with leopards and jungle love and a red/blue tone with cheval phoenix twillies. Recently, I've been tying the nano Brides de Gala scarf to it too.
Have fun


----------



## missbagwathi

Hillychristie said:


> Sharing some monochrome ideas with leopards and jungle love and a red/blue tone with cheval phoenix twillies. Recently, I've been tying the nano Brides de Gala scarf to it too.
> Have fun
> 
> View attachment 4855471



Love it! I've been looking for inspiration, thank you so much!


----------



## missbagwathi

So I got my Herbag 31 in retourne style today and now they also have the Sellier style on the website. I’m conflicted if I should return mine for the Sellier. 

They are both PHW and my preference is GHW. I also found the Noir/Noir combo quite dark for me. I realised it is my first black bag in years. Definitely need twilly to lighten/brighten it up. 

I definitely want to get another Herbag in a brighter colour, should I wait to see what other options might come up in the next few days within my return period?

I’ve only seen the GHW in Retourne style in Noir/Noir. If that were available then I would’ve done the return. 

Basically I’m wondering if I should keep the retourne or exchange for Sellier in the Noir/Noir with PHW.


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> So I got my Herbag 31 in retourne style today and now they also have the Sellier style on the website. I’m conflicted if I should return mine for the Sellier.
> 
> They are both PHW and my preference is GHW. I also found the Noir/Noir combo quite dark for me. I realised it is my first black bag in years. Definitely need twilly to lighten/brighten it up.
> 
> I definitely want to get another Herbag in a brighter colour, should I wait to see what other options might come up in the next few days within my return period?
> 
> I’ve only seen the GHW in Retourne style in Noir/Noir. If that were available then I would’ve done the return.
> 
> Basically I’m wondering if I should keep the retourne or exchange for Sellier in the Noir/Noir with PHW.


Personally, I would exchange for Sellier. But that’s just my personal preference!
I got the Retourne black/black with GHW and had to flip the sack inside out to make it look Sellier (the outside pouch is now inside).
There was a GHW Retourne on the UK/EU website recently so maybe you could wait it out?
I had my heart set on an Orange Herbag a while back and after missing out on one, I had to wait 18months for it to pop up again and I’m glad I waited because it was what I truly wanted


----------



## missbagwathi

mularice said:


> Personally, I would exchange for Sellier. But that’s just my personal preference!
> I got the Retourne black/black with GHW and had to flip the sack inside out to make it look Sellier (the outside pouch is now inside).
> There was a GHW Retourne on the UK/EU website recently so maybe you could wait it out?
> I had my heart set on an Orange Herbag a while back and after missing out on one, I had to wait 18months for it to pop up again and I’m glad I waited because it was what I truly wanted


Thanks again, I’m worried if I returned to get the Sellier PHW and then if the Retourne GHW turns up, they might just ban me for too many returns/exchanges


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks again, I’m worried if I returned to get the Sellier PHW and then if the Retourne GHW turns up, they might just ban me for too many returns/exchanges


I feel like you don’t really want PHW with black.
What you really want is black with GHW or a bright colour.
I maybe would just return the black Retourne you have now and wait for the black GHW or a bright colour you want.
H bags have taught me to be patient - I have been tempted to buy just because it’s there and I worry that it will take forever to get what I want. But I realised that I shouldn’t buy just because, I should buy because I genuinely am happy with the product. It WILL come around sooner or later


----------



## missbagwathi

mularice said:


> I feel like you don’t really want PHW with black.
> What you really want is black with GHW or a bright colour.
> I maybe would just return the black Retourne you have now and wait for the black GHW or a bright colour you want.
> H bags have taught me to be patient - I have been tempted to buy just because it’s there and I worry that it will take forever to get what I want. But I realised that I shouldn’t buy just because, I should buy because I genuinely am happy with the product. It WILL come around sooner or later



You nailed it. I think I’m going to do just as you said. Also this bag didn’t make me fall in love right away and I kept thinking something was off. Yes, I think I need GHW and then a brighter colour. 

Thank you for being my sounding board. Sometimes you need another perspective.


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> You nailed it. I think I’m going to do just as you said. Also this bag didn’t make me fall in love right away and I kept thinking something was off. Yes, I think I need GHW and then a brighter colour.
> 
> Thank you for being my sounding board. Sometimes you need another perspective.


You’re very welcome! Good luck on the hunt! As I said, it WILL come around! Just be persistent


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> You nailed it. I think I’m going to do just as you said. Also this bag didn’t make me fall in love right away and I kept thinking something was off. Yes, I think I need GHW and then a brighter colour.
> 
> Thank you for being my sounding board. Sometimes you need another perspective.





This is my black with GHW. As you can see, I turned the sack inside out to make it Sellier rather than Retourne! (FYI, I was so excited by a black Herbag that I bought it and only realised it was Retourne when I got home and compared it to my orange one lollllll).



	

		
			
		

		
	
My orange Herbag Sellier


----------



## Louboutin329

mularice said:


> View attachment 4856723
> 
> This is my black with GHW. As you can see, I turned the sack inside out to make it Sellier rather than Retourne! (FYI, I was so excited by a black Herbag that I bought it and only realised it was Retourne when I got home and compared it to my orange one lollllll).
> 
> View attachment 4856725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orange Herbag Sellier


Hi! Can I ask a really dumb question? What's the difference between Sellier and Retourne?


----------



## Lionfish

I agree with @mularice What you really want is a sellier and not the retourne style, so I think you should return the bag and wait for the sellier version with ghw   

I'm after a Herbag but I really dont know what kind of color, so I'm waiting until I will feel that this is the right bag. What I do know is that I want a sellier


----------



## mularice

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi! Can I ask a really dumb question? What's the difference between Sellier and Retourne?


Not a dumb question at all! I had to look into it too!
Sellier is more structured, Retourne has like rounded corners.
So the black one usually has rounded corners but if you dismantle the bag and literally turn the sack inside out, it is “Sellier”. They make the bags the same but just turn the bag inside out for the Retourne style 
First one is Retourne, second pic is Sellier!


----------



## mularice

Magdissz said:


> I agree with @mularice What you really want is a sellier and not the retourne style, so I think you should return the bag and wait for the sellier version with ghw
> 
> I'm after a Herbag but I really dont know what kind of color, so I'm waiting until I will feel that this is the right bag. What I do know is that I want a sellier


Honestly I felt a pang of disappointment when I got home and realised the black with GHW was retourne! But after seeing some posts here, I realised you can turn it inside out and it is a Sellier style. Just have to forgo the zip pouch on the back as it is inside. But actually, it’s much like every other bag and now has the zip compartment inside at the “back” of the bag.


----------



## Louboutin329

mularice said:


> Not a dumb question at all! I had to look into it too!
> Sellier is more structured, Retourne has like rounded corners.
> So the black one usually has rounded corners but if you dismantle the bag and literally turn the sack inside out, it is “Sellier”. They make the bags the same but just turn the bag inside out for the Retourne style
> First one is Retourne, second pic is Sellier!
> View attachment 4856744
> View attachment 4856745


Thank you so much for explaining!


----------



## missbagwathi

mularice said:


> View attachment 4856723
> 
> This is my black with GHW. As you can see, I turned the sack inside out to make it Sellier rather than Retourne! (FYI, I was so excited by a black Herbag that I bought it and only realised it was Retourne when I got home and compared it to my orange one lollllll).
> 
> View attachment 4856725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orange Herbag Sellier





Magdissz said:


> I agree with @mularice What you really want is a sellier and not the retourne style, so I think you should return the bag and wait for the sellier version with ghw
> 
> I'm after a Herbag but I really dont know what kind of color, so I'm waiting until I will feel that this is the right bag. What I do know is that I want a sellier



Guess what 
My Hermes SA rang me this morning for some other items I was getting and lets me know he has the Herbag in GHW 

I couldn't have said yes fast enough and I even got it already, and it makes my heart sing. I love GHW and I'm so glad I got it because it looks soooo much better on me than the PHW.

Lucky I didn't remove the plastic from the PHW and will be returning it now.

Considering how it can be turned out to make it Sellier, I'm ok with it being Retourne although I do like the retourne style too. But at least I have those choices, like almost two bags in one! But the GHW is simply what I needed.

@mularice you were absolutely right when you said I needed GHW and that to wait for it.  Can't believe it happened so quick!

I'll post back with some pictures soon!

@Magdissz I haven't seen a Sellier Herbag in GHW but that would be awesome too!


----------



## missbagwathi

On another note, has anyone applied any waterproofing spray to their Herbag canvas? I have a 3M Scotchguard spray for canvas, etc. Not brave enough to try on my new Herbag.


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> Guess what
> My Hermes SA rang me this morning for some other items I was getting and lets me know he has the Herbag in GHW
> 
> I couldn't have said yes fast enough and I even got it already, and it makes my heart sing. I love GHW and I'm so glad I got it because it looks soooo much better on me than the PHW.
> 
> Lucky I didn't remove the plastic from the PHW and will be returning it now.
> 
> Considering how it can be turned out to make it Sellier, I'm ok with it being Retourne although I do like the retourne style too. But at least I have those choices, like almost two bags in one! But the GHW is simply what I needed.
> 
> @mularice you were absolutely right when you said I needed GHW and that to wait for it.  Can't believe it happened so quick!
> 
> I'll post back with some pictures soon!
> 
> @Magdissz I haven't seen a Sellier Herbag in GHW but that would be awesome too!


Omg this is great news! Congrats! We are bag twins!

Btw I haven’t treated my Herbags with anything and they seem ok. I got caught in the rain with the black one yesterday and I just “brushed” the water off and it didn’t soak in or leave any marks.
Im slightly more concerned about the orange one because I think it will leave water stains if I get it wet. So far no marks!


----------



## shoe_gal

Hillychristie said:


> Sharing some monochrome ideas with leopards and jungle love and a red/blue tone with cheval phoenix twillies. Recently, I've been tying the nano Brides de Gala scarf to it too.
> Have fun
> 
> View attachment 4855471



What is the name of that blue colour?!


----------



## shoe_gal

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I notice that you're wearing santorini sandals. Are they comfortable and true to size?



Yes, they are  I have them in 35 1/2 and I am size 36. I also have Oran sandals and I have them in 36 1/2. If you have possibility, try them on before buying!


----------



## mularice

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I notice that you're wearing santorini sandals. Are they comfortable and true to size?


Have these too and very comfortable.
I’d say they maybe are a teeny tiny big bigger than TTS. I would say I have wider than average feet and was worried these might be too narrow but they weren’t at all.
I’m usually 36.5 TTS but these are 36.


----------



## missbagwathi

Just a photo of my new sweetheart. Added the orange bag charm for fun. Hoping to add a so black rodeo pm and twilly later. That GHW is perfect!


----------



## Hillychristie

shoe_gal said:


> What is the name of that blue colour?!


I don't know but the cheval Phoenix is the name of the design on the twilly


----------



## missbagwathi

Can anyone help me how to use the lock to secure the Herbag? I’ve simply attached it at the back coz I couldn’t figure it out. Hehehe


----------



## mularice

missbagwathi said:


> Can anyone help me how to use the lock to secure the Herbag? I’ve simply attached it at the back coz I couldn’t figure it out. Hehehe


Yeah that’s pretty much it! Just attach the lock at the metal loop at the back! I don’t know if it does all that much, I haven’t used it on mine.


----------



## GirlAndBag

missbagwathi said:


> Can anyone help me how to use the lock to secure the Herbag? I’ve simply attached it at the back coz I couldn’t figure it out. Hehehe



It does go on the back of the bag, but it can also be used to secure the bag . SA told me this is how to lock it , picture however belong to an online search as I don’t normally lock mine .
Hope this helps! 
P.s pardon my search typo as I just woke up


----------



## missbagwathi

BagAuthorityGal said:


> It does go on the back of the bag, but it can also be used to secure the bag . SA told me this is how to lock it , picture however belong to an online search as I don’t normally lock mine .
> Hope this helps!
> P.s pardon my search typo as I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859323



Thanks so much. That makes so much sense now. Hahaha. I was scratching my head thinking how the hole on the strap would work in locking the bag from behind. 

Love all you TPFers helping me with these silly things. Thanks so much!


----------



## GirlAndBag

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks so much. That makes so much sense now. Hahaha. I was scratching my head thinking how the hole on the strap would work in locking the bag from behind.
> 
> Love all you TPFers helping me with these silly things. Thanks so much!


No worries! There’s always a place to learn or to share in life and TPF happens to be a great one for some of the lovely things in life!


----------



## iamberrytastic

Turning the bag from retourne to sellier? You ladies are amazing . I love this hack. Can you tell that it’s “inside out” though? I don’t own a herbag so I don’t know if the canvas outside and inside are identical or not. Thank you.


----------



## mularice

iamberrytastic said:


> Turning the bag from retourne to sellier? You ladies are amazing . I love this hack. Can you tell that it’s “inside out” though? I don’t own a herbag so I don’t know if the canvas outside and inside are identical or not. Thank you.


From the front you cannot tell. But obviously from the back, you can because the “pouch” is on the inside. Turned inside out, the little tag that secured the loose pouch is on the back but again, not noticeable. My SA suggested I hang a charm off it instead.
As far as the material goes, no there is no difference! The metal “ring” that closes the bag is not as shiny as the correct way round (it’s shinier metal the correct way round but it’s not noticeable). 
From what I know, the way they make Kelly/Herbags, all Retourne and Sellier styles are made the exact same way, just Retourne’s are Sellier that have been turned inside out. So given the Herbag is canvas, there should be no difference either way in or out


----------



## iamberrytastic

mularice said:


> From the front you cannot tell. But obviously from the back, you can because the “pouch” is on the inside. Turned inside out, the little tag that secured the loose pouch is on the back but again, not noticeable. My SA suggested I hang a charm off it instead.
> As far as the material goes, no there is no difference! The metal “ring” that closes the bag is not as shiny as the correct way round (it’s shinier metal the correct way round but it’s not noticeable).
> From what I know, the way they make Kelly/Herbags, all Retourne and Sellier styles are made the exact same way, just Retourne’s are Sellier that have been turned inside out. So given the Herbag is canvas, there should be no difference either way in or out



This is so amazing. Learn something new everyday and now I wanna have a HerBag


----------



## mularice

iamberrytastic said:


> This is so amazing. Learn something new everyday and now I wanna have a HerBag


I’ve added the photos of the inside and back once the Retourne has been turned inside out.
I’ve detached the pouch that has the leather strap connected to the tab though. So now it’s just a little tab that sits at the back


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

This week I got my much longed for and stalked black herbag zip.


----------



## mularice

sweetlikechocolate said:


> This week I got my much longed for and stalked black herbag zip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860176
> View attachment 4860161


Lovely! I still kind of wish I had PHW/BlackPHW instead of GHW!
Enjoy her! Mine is an easy daily workhorse!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

mularice said:


> Lovely! I still kind of wish I had PHW/BlackPHW instead of GHW!
> Enjoy her! Mine is an easy daily workhorse!



I nearly got the same as yours but wasn't fast enough online. Interesting enough my hardware is laque, its black and silver.


----------



## mularice

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I nearly got the same as yours but wasn't fast enough online. Interesting enough my hardware is laque, its black and silver.


Yes, I love your hardware! Mainly because I don’t have any black bags with PHW!
I like how yours is tonal though with the laque!


----------



## jyang47

Hi guys, I recently discovered the Herbag and fell in love with it! I'm new to the world of Hermes so I was wondering if anyone knows if this bag is readily available in Canada (specifically Toronto) and the current price? I couldn't see to find it on the Canadian Hermes website!


----------



## Jaaanice

missbagwathi said:


> On another note, has anyone applied any waterproofing spray to their Herbag canvas? I have a 3M Scotchguard spray for canvas, etc. Not brave enough to try on my new Herbag.


Hi! Have you tried scotchguarding it by any chance?? I have this sneaker spray my SA from LV told me to get for my sneakers... I’m tempted to use on my new ecru Herbag too... I’m soooo careless and have a toddler.... 

Anyone else have experiences with this? TIA!


----------



## missbagwathi

Jaaanice said:


> Hi! Have you tried scotchguarding it by any chance?? I have this sneaker spray my SA from LV told me to get for my sneakers... I’m tempted to use on my new ecru Herbag too... I’m soooo careless and have a toddler....
> 
> Anyone else have experiences with this? TIA!



Hi,
No I haven’t. I’m not brave enough to try. Hehehe.


----------



## crisbac

Jaaanice said:


> Hi! Have you tried scotchguarding it by any chance?? I have this sneaker spray my SA from LV told me to get for my sneakers... I’m tempted to use on my new ecru Herbag too... I’m soooo careless and have a toddler....
> 
> Anyone else have experiences with this? TIA!


Hi @Jaaanice! @docride, our dear TPF leather expert, recommends Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner for Vache Hunter. 
I'm copying a link to her post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...es-leather-care.295160/page-415#post-23293488
And she also has a Thread with leather care recommendations: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-care-recommendations-list-no-chatter.972523/
HTH!


----------



## Fan2020

Hi
l loved reading the discussions here.
I live in London and I recently bought a herbag 31 zip from Hermes.com website.
When it came, the protection for the leather flap was in plastic material instead of a piece of cream colour cloth I see from your pictures and from YouTube unboxing. The filling airbags are blue instead of transparent colour. I know it is extremely unlikely, but I start to wonder if I got a fake one or a serviced one...
This is my first H bag. I was quite disappointed, wasn't the premium feel and experience I was looking forward to...
Any thoughts ?
Thank you.


----------



## mularice

Fan2020 said:


> Hi
> l loved reading the discussions here.
> I live in London and I recently bought a herbag 31 zip from Hermes.com website.
> When it came, the protection for the leather flap was in plastic material instead of a piece of cream colour cloth I see from your pictures and from YouTube unboxing. The filling airbags are blue instead of transparent colour. There is also no hole on the straps for locking. I wonder if I got a fake one or a serviced one?!
> This is my first H bag. I was quite disappointed, wasn't the premium feel and experience I was looking forward to .
> Any thoughts ?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891330


Hi, I wouldn’t be concerned about the leather flap, both of mind didn’t have a material protection, I think it was like that thin polystyrene sheet.
Also I don’t think the colour of the airbags matter much.
Could you show a picture of what you mean by no hole on the straps for locking?
If you are concerned, perhaps contact H customer service.
Edit: could you show more pictures? I haven’t seen a pink Herbag with an orange piping before?


----------



## Fan2020

mularice said:


> Hi, I wouldn’t be concerned about the leather flap, both of mind didn’t have a material protection, I think it was like that thin polystyrene sheet.
> Also I don’t think the colour of the airbags matter much.
> Could you show a picture of what you mean by no hole on the straps for locking?
> If you are concerned, perhaps contact H customer service.
> Edit: could you show more pictures? I haven’t seen a pink Herbag with an orange piping before?


I managed to flip it around for a more structured look, and found one hole for locking (was mistaken before ), this is how it looks like. Will take some better photos of the pink side later.


----------



## mularice

Fan2020 said:


> I managed to flip it around for a more structured look, and found one hole for locking (was mistaken before ), this is how it looks like. Will take some better photos of the pink side later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891371


Wow congrats! It’s beautiful!
As I mentioned, Herbags don’t have the fabric protection on the leather closure (that I have experienced anyway) and I have bought one from H.com (UK) and one from store.
I’m not sure the colour of the airbags is significant at all.
I’m sorry you didn’t find the experience as luxury as you were expecting - I’ve never had an issue with anything. Everything has been packaged perfectly and without any damage or concerns. If you are worried about anything, do contact customer services straight away to check!


----------



## momoc

Fan2020 said:


> Hi
> l loved reading the discussions here.
> I live in London and I recently bought a herbag 31 zip from Hermes.com website.
> When it came, the protection for the leather flap was in plastic material instead of a piece of cream colour cloth I see from your pictures and from YouTube unboxing. The filling airbags are blue instead of transparent colour. I know it is extremely unlikely, but I start to wonder if I got a fake one or a serviced one...
> This is my first H bag. I was quite disappointed, wasn't the premium feel and experience I was looking forward to...
> Any thoughts ?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891330



I don’t think Herbag comes with a felt protector assuming that’s what you meant by cream color cloth (which comes with some other bag styles for example Birkins and Kellys). Here are two most recent photos shared by other members in this thread - is your plastic protector just like these?

And I don’t think color of airbags mean anything much. Your bag looks beautiful!


----------



## Fan2020

momoc said:


> I don’t think Herbag comes with a felt protector assuming that’s what you meant by cream color cloth (which comes with some other bag styles for example Birkins and Kellys). Here are two most recent photos shared by other members in this thread - is your plastic protector just like these?
> 
> And I don’t think color of airbags mean anything much. Your bag looks beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4891542
> View attachment 4891543


You are completely right. I looked at zoomed in of the photos, the protection material for the leather flap is the same.


----------



## Fan2020

mularice said:


> Wow congrats! It’s beautiful!
> As I mentioned, Herbags don’t have the fabric protection on the leather closure (that I have experienced anyway) and I have bought one from H.com (UK) and one from store.
> I’m not sure the colour of the airbags is significant at all.
> I’m sorry you didn’t find the experience as luxury as you were expecting - I’ve never had an issue with anything. Everything has been packaged perfectly and without any damage or concerns. If you are worried about anything, do contact customer services straight away to check!


Thank you! Yes, thinking about it, the bag was perfect when it came, no scratches no problem at all. 
I like the brown canvas (the inside) , but think the colour is a tad lighter than I would have liked. Looked a bit top heavy. Maybe I will get use to it ...


----------



## Fan2020

As promised, this is the photo of my herbag bought at Hermes.com

By the way, I asked my SA at Sloan Street branch in London for a dark colour Herbag, and he said that they don't contact clients about herbags, the best way is to get them online. That seems a little odd, I understand they couldn't reserve it for you, but what stops them telling you they have the ones you like in stock. Especially you can see some bags available in shops and cannot buy online at Hermes.com, so it can't be a policy issue at H.

Maybe this is an indication that I should spend more money at the branch before they could even extend this level of service ... ?


----------



## undecided45

Fan2020 said:


> As promised, this is the photo of my herbag bought at Hermes.com
> 
> By the way, I asked my SA at Sloan Street branch in London for a dark colour Herbag, and he said that they don't contact clients about herbags, the best way is to get them online. That seems a little odd, I understand they couldn't reserve it for you, but what stops them telling you they have the ones you like in stock. Especially you can see some bags available in shops and cannot buy online at Hermes.com, so it can't be a policy issue at H.
> 
> Maybe this is an indication that I should spend more money at the branch before they could even extend this level of service ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892329


That’s so strange! When I walked into the Boston US boutique once a couple of years ago specifically searching for an herbag, the SA looked up everything they had in stock so I could choose. Your bag is stunning though!


----------



## mularice

Fan2020 said:


> As promised, this is the photo of my herbag bought at Hermes.com
> 
> By the way, I asked my SA at Sloan Street branch in London for a dark colour Herbag, and he said that they don't contact clients about herbags, the best way is to get them online. That seems a little odd, I understand they couldn't reserve it for you, but what stops them telling you they have the ones you like in stock. Especially you can see some bags available in shops and cannot buy online at Hermes.com, so it can't be a policy issue at H.
> 
> Maybe this is an indication that I should spend more money at the branch before they could even extend this level of service ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892329


I was looking for a black Herbag for a while, I would check in Selfridges every week! My SA does hold things for me but didn’t contact me about the Herbag. I managed to get during a sporadic visit.
Like Bs and Ks and Cs, Herbags are quite popular so I understand why they don’t contact clients and just leave them for walk in clients because inevitably they sell quickly. I was also advised that Herbags pop up online regularly and that you’re just as likely to get one there rather than in store.


----------



## Fan2020

undecided45 said:


> That’s so strange! When I walked into the Boston US boutique once a couple of years ago specifically searching for an herbag, the SA looked up everything they had in stock so I could choose. Your bag is stunning though!


You are lucky to have your pick. I believe my SA would do the same but there was none at the time. When I asked if they could let me know if any becomes available, I was told they don't contact clients about bags.
It would have been more encouraging if they just suggest for me to check in the branch more often, but instead I was told to shop online. Just a little counter intuitive... Maybe my SA is trying to be helpful .


----------



## Fan2020

mularice said:


> I was looking for a black Herbag for a while, I would check in Selfridges every week! My SA does hold things for me but didn’t contact me about the Herbag. I managed to get during a sporadic visit.
> Like Bs and Ks and Cs, Herbags are quite popular so I understand why they don’t contact clients and just leave them for walk in clients because inevitably they sell quickly. I was also advised that Herbags pop up online regularly and that you’re just as likely to get one there rather than in store.


Yes, I fall for the black herbag, they look so good in photos. 
Did you mean your SA did get stock of the ones you like, but didnt contact you to let you know about it ?


----------



## Fan2020

I wonder if SA could move stock from another city within the country for you ?

I have seen a few bags that is available in Scotland branch but not available to buy online , probably do to vivid, not selling well. I wonder if I could ask SA to move a couple of specific bag into the branch so I could buy them.


----------



## mularice

Fan2020 said:


> Yes, I fall for the black herbag, they look so good in photos.
> Did you mean your SA did get stock of the ones you like, but didnt contact you to let you know about it ?


Yes, the black Herbag came into Selfridges and he didn’t contact me. I happened to visit by chance and when I saw him and asked if they had black he said he had a surprise for me.

My SA has said they can do a store transfer if needed but it depends what it is.


----------



## Shanneo

Hi all , i made an impulsive buy today ! It’s my first Hermès ! 

Didn’t plan on buying anything as I was accompanying my sis to buy her bag . But I was sold by the SA haha .Was told it just came in today and the Pegase pop is v popular ! 

What are you thoughts ?  Is this a keeper ? I always thought if I were to buy a herbag I would have gone for the black and white design instead of this Pegasus design !


----------



## crisbac

Shanneo said:


> Hi all , i made an impulsive buy today ! It’s my first Hermès !
> 
> Didn’t plan on buying anything as I was accompanying my sis to buy her bag . But I was sold by the SA haha .Was told it just came in today and the Pegase pop is v popular !
> 
> What are you thoughts ?  Is this a keeper ? I always thought if I were to buy a herbag I would have gone for the black and white design instead of this Pegasus design !


It's gorgeous, dear @Shanneo!  It would certainly be a keeper to me!


----------



## Shanneo

crisbac said:


> It's gorgeous, dear @Shanneo!  It would certainly be a keeper to me!


Thank you dear ! I have always been more into classic designs so I guess this will be a special addition to my usual collection . 

But I


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi,
Has anyone changed their Herbag strap for a canvas one? I find the strap a little uncomfortable for crossbody and read on a FB group someone changed it to a canvas strap. Unfortunately that person did not respond when I asked for details. Wondering if anyone here has done something like that.

I know how the Herbag strap could be removed but I’m not sure how a canvas strap with hooks might attach. I’m not aware of any canvas straps made for the Herbag.


----------



## RT1

missbagwathi said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone changed their Herbag strap for a canvas one? I find the strap a little uncomfortable for crossbody and read on a FB group someone changed it to a canvas strap. Unfortunately that person did not respond when I asked for details. Wondering if anyone here has done something like that.
> 
> I know how the Herbag strap could be removed but I’m not sure how a canvas strap with hooks might attach. *I’m not aware of any canvas straps made for the Herbag.*



Don't know if this will help or not, but there are several vendors on Etsy selling canvas straps for Evelyne and other H bags.

They attach with spring loaded clips.


----------



## BalLVLover

missbagwathi said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone changed their Herbag strap for a canvas one? I find the strap a little uncomfortable for crossbody and read on a FB group someone changed it to a canvas strap. Unfortunately that person did not respond when I asked for details. Wondering if anyone here has done something like that.
> 
> I know how the Herbag strap could be removed but I’m not sure how a canvas strap with hooks might attach. I’m not aware of any canvas straps made for the Herbag.


You can use the canvas straps H sells on a Herbag. You cannot clip them on though you have to unscrew the rod holding the strap and slide it on.


----------



## missbagwathi

BalLVLover said:


> You can use the canvas straps H sells on a Herbag. You cannot clip them on though you have to unscrew the rod holding the strap and slide it on.



thank you, I wasn’t sure if the straps could be slided on to the rod since I didn’t think they had the cutout/holes. Will take another look.

Edit to add: I looked at the Hermès strap and don’t think they can be slid into the Herbag rod as they do not seem to have the space in the D rings.


----------



## BalLVLover

missbagwathi said:


> thank you, I wasn’t sure if the straps could be slided on to the rod since I didn’t think they had the cutout/holes. Will take another look.
> 
> Edit to add: I looked at the Hermès strap and don’t think they can be slid into the Herbag rod as they do not seem to have the space in the D rings.


I have done it before with mine and the sangle cavale strap.


----------



## missbagwathi

BalLVLover said:


> I have done it before with mine and the sangle cavale strap.


Excellent. Do you know what size strap or does that not matter? Did you slide the D rings on the strap?

Thanks for confirming that you have done it. Might need to give it a go myself.


----------



## BalLVLover

missbagwathi said:


> Excellent. Do you know what size strap or does that not matter? Did you slide the D rings on the strap?
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you have done it. Might need to give it a go myself.


I simply took the bag apart, removed the original strap and then slid the rod through the clasps on the strap placing them where the old strap was as I put the bag back together. I did not use any other rings but I suppose you could try that.


----------



## littleclouds

Hi, I’ve got my first Herbag Zip Retourne 31, in this canvas. It’s Toile Criss Viking , Ecru/Beige/Nature color. I find the canvas stiff, wondering if I should keep this one? Anyone here has the same Criss Viking Herbag?


----------



## littleclouds

RT1 said:


> Don't know if this will help or not, but there are several vendors on Etsy selling canvas straps for Evelyne and other H bags.
> 
> They attach with spring loaded clips.


Hi, would you mind sharing the link?


----------



## pchels

A few Herbags available on the US site!


----------



## cdeschamps9333

Ugh literally so beautiful...just out of curiosity does anyone know how often they restock them on the U.S. site?  This is the first time I have seen them in awhile...Would love one just unfortunately do not have the funds at the moment


----------



## SohoChic

Does anyone know if you can still but the coated canvas Herbag ?  I really want one in black.


----------



## suziedepingu

same, wonder if UK website will ever get black 31 update??
want to have a classic piece for my first luxury bag.


----------



## mursepurse

SohoChic said:


> Does anyone know if you can still but the coated canvas Herbag ?  I really want one in black.



Yes I've seen the Herbags in coated canvas on the site once in a while


----------



## Blingthang

pchels said:


> A few Herbags available on the US site!


Ugh, I wish I would have seen these yesterday. The only one left is the Bougainviller/Fauve. I purchased it but that Rouge Piment monochrome one is


----------



## suziedepingu

anyone in UK >>> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/herbag-zip-31-retourne-bag-H078971CCAA/ as at 9:14am


----------



## suziedepingu

View attachment 4919326


UK website @ 1154 XD


----------



## suziedepingu

Hi guys, 
I have just received my full black herbag today, can I please ask for bag insert organiser recommendation please?
thanks


----------



## SohoChic

Amazing after some calling around I was able to score my Herbag in black. Now I am hooked and want one in So Black and one in coated canvas. I live in a big city and called 4 stores in two states (I am very persistent).They all said that they have no Herbags in 31 and they they sell as soon as they come in.  I had no idea.  Anyway made my appointment and will be picking her up tomorrow.  I have shopped with Hermes before mostly at the sales in NY and Canada so this is my first bag.  I may also pickup the Evelyne tomorrow as well.  I wanted one in Etoupe GHW.


----------



## missbagwathi

suziedepingu said:


> Hi guys,
> I have just received my full black herbag today, can I please ask for bag insert organiser recommendation please?
> thanks



I got mine from KD Australia and it was great. I used to buy Samorga but found it too expensive and huge delays (maybe that has changed, I don’t know).


----------



## laurenad

Does anyone get marks on their canvas! I notice a lot of the Herbags for resale have canvas that is marked.


----------



## Lawseenai

SohoChic said:


> Amazing after some calling around I was able to score my Herbag in black. Now I am hooked and want one in So Black and one in coated canvas. I live in a big city and called 4 stores in two states (I am very persistent).They all said that they have no Herbags in 31 and they they sell as soon as they come in.  I had no idea.  Anyway made my appointment and will be picking her up tomorrow.  I have shopped with Hermes before mostly at the sales in NY and Canada so this is my first bag.  I may also pickup the Evelyne tomorrow as well.  I wanted one in Etoupe GHW.


Is the coated canvas herbag still available in store? I have only seen the regular canvas ones but never the coated canvas ones anymore. Also, is the canvas and coated canvas similar in price? Thanks!


----------



## mishi.pika

laurenad said:


> Does anyone get marks on their canvas! I notice a lot of the Herbags for resale have canvas that is marked.



yes I did get marks on my herbag but when I bought it I asked about stains and marks. The sales manager told me that you can easily bring it to get the bag spa and they can clean up the canvas for you.


----------



## SohoChic

Lawseenai said:


> Is the coated canvas herbag still available in store? I have only seen the regular canvas ones but never the coated canvas ones anymore. Also, is the canvas and coated canvas similar in price? Thanks!



I saw a coated canvas in Navy size 39 in my local store so it def is still bein produced and is in stores.  My SA told me they come in and get sold right away.  I have put my feelers out to Hermes store in a few cities and another country with my cousins SA in Toronto hoping to get lucky.  I think I'll be able to snag it next year when new stock starts coming out of France. I know this bag is not a priority for Hermes but it was very popular so hoping in the new year I'll get lucky.  I think the coated canvas is maybe a few hundred dollars more.  I see one right now on the resale market and I am so tempted !!  But I'm not paying over 1K than retail for a canvas bag.


----------



## cdeschamps9333

2 39 Bags are up on the U.S. site...beautiful colors.  Rose Azalee/Naturel & Magnolia/Bleu Saphir...Think I'm going to wait to see if I can get a 31 but I hope someone snags these beauties


----------



## SohoChic

RUN NOIR 31 Retorrne on site NOW  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-retourne-bag-H078971CKAA/


----------



## SohoChic

cdeschamps9333 said:


> 2 39 Bags are up on the U.S. site...beautiful colors.  Rose Azalee/Naturel & Magnolia/Bleu Saphir...Think I'm going to wait to see if I can get a 31 but I hope someone snags these beauties


There was a 31 Noir/Noir on there today.  I just checked it's still showing up not sure if it's out of stock.


----------



## cdeschamps9333

SohoChic said:


> There was a 31 Noir/Noir on there today.  I just checked it's still showing up not sure if it's out of stock.


Missed it but thank you!!


----------



## Deleted member 475773

Little tip - my close friend turned Hermes SA at the Beverly Hills location said that they'll be getting in 8 nior/nior herbag 31's early in the new year (I'm thinking mid January) so if anyone wants to get on the waitlist I'd say start there!


----------



## acspencer36

suziedepingu said:


> Hi guys,
> I have just received my full black herbag today, can I please ask for bag insert organiser recommendation please?
> thanks


Got my first vintage Hermes Herbag for Xmas so I’m looking for an insert too (I’m an LV girl but so excited for my Hermes!!). I was looking at Samorga but have never used them. Also looking for an after-market backpack strap! All i can find are chains or leather/canvas straps with clips that I’m not sure how I’d connect...


----------



## Millie Zurbano

Hi! I purchased a herbag zip in 2020. My SA said I cannot disassemble the bag to change the strap. Is this true? Has anyone change the straps on the newer herbag? Any information will be much appreciated!


----------



## keegs18

I just managed to score the Herbag 31 Berline Canvas exactly like the photo below... can anyone advise about general wear and tear for the coated canvas versions of the Herbag? As I am still a bit on the fence about the bag, especially given that the price is not far off from a totally leather bag like the Picotin. I am also curious if anyone has experienced the coated canvas breaking up or seams coming undone from the body etc given the material. Thanks in advance


----------



## keegs18

Millie Zurbano said:


> Hi! I purchased a herbag zip in 2020. My SA said I cannot disassemble the bag to change the strap. Is this true? Has anyone change the straps on the newer herbag? Any information will be much appreciated!



I heard that too that you cant change the strap in place of another one - I will get mine in soon so I can keep you posted and let you know as it will be 2020/21 version


----------



## JWiseman

Thoughts on Herbag 39 for men? I want something easy for everyday (I'm a commuter) that I can carry on the shoulder or in the hand. I like the idea of a Kelly 40cm but I'd hate to bang it around on the bus and subway. With a Herbag I feel like the canvas can take a beating (and hello...costs much less so I won't feel as bad).
I'm thinking Sellier. Not sure what color. A bi-color would be nice but I know harder to find in 39. Let me know and please post photos if you have one!


----------



## Deleted member 475773

JWiseman said:


> Thoughts on Herbag 39 for men? I want something easy for everyday (I'm a commuter) that I can carry on the shoulder or in the hand. I like the idea of a Kelly 40cm but I'd hate to bang it around on the bus and subway. With a Herbag I feel like the canvas can take a beating (and hello...costs much less so I won't feel as bad).
> I'm thinking Sellier. Not sure what color. A bi-color would be nice but I know harder to find in 39. Let me know and please post photos if you have one!


I just got my 39 in last week and I think it's perfect for me (6'1" male with medium frame). I went with Retourne as I felt like it fit more in line with my life than Sellier. I am (err 'was' due to COVID) also a commuter and it's the perfect size for all the things I need to carry without being awkward and I'd feel comfortable taking it to post work happy hours (remember those?) or use it for daily life. One thing to note is that the shoulder strap isn't SUPER long, so if you're taller than me I'd recommend checking one out in store if possible to see if it's a comfortable carry for you, or you could always change out the strap as other people have done in this thread. 
If you'd be happy with a Retourne style I know that they have a nior/nior 39 at the Beverly Hills store (where I ordered mine from, my friend, who happens to be an SA, there said two were in stock when I was inquiring). I can do mod shots if needed!


----------



## JWiseman

landoboy said:


> I just got my 39 in last week and I think it's perfect for me (6'1" male with medium frame). I went with Retourne as I felt like it fit more in line with my life than Sellier. I am (err 'was' due to COVID) also a commuter and it's the perfect size for all the things I need to carry without being awkward and I'd feel comfortable taking it to post work happy hours (remember those?) or use it for daily life. One thing to note is that the shoulder strap isn't SUPER long, so if you're taller than me I'd recommend checking one out in store if possible to see if it's a comfortable carry for you, or you could always change out the strap as other people have done in this thread.
> If you'd be happy with a Retourne style I know that they have a nior/nior 39 at the Beverly Hills store (where I ordered mine from, my friend, who happens to be an SA, there said two were in stock when I was inquiring). I can do mod shots if needed!



Thank you!! I'm quite shorter than you (about 5'7"/5'8") athletic build. I hate to overtake this thread with inquiries but I would love to see some modeling shots. Guys modeling the H pieces seems rare and I find it super helpful in the decision making process. I can't figure out Retourne or Sellier, I feel like I see Sellier more so it's more familiar to me for the Herbag. I'm in NJ/NYC so I have many stores to choose from to find what I'm looking for (hopefully).
Thanks!


----------



## keegs18

JWiseman said:


> Thank you!! I'm quite shorter than you (about 5'7"/5'8") athletic build. I hate to overtake this thread with inquiries but I would love to see some modeling shots. Guys modeling the H pieces seems rare and I find it super helpful in the decision making process. I can't figure out Retourne or Sellier, I feel like I see Sellier more so it's more familiar to me for the Herbag. I'm in NJ/NYC so I have many stores to choose from to find what I'm looking for (hopefully).
> Thanks!


Hi - Just saw your message in the tread and thought I could help out. Iamgps does a video on the herbag and from memory he does model it during the video. This is the video if it helps you out with your decision!


----------



## jasmintolentino07

Can someone please update how much the herbag zip 31 cost now? I’ve been looking for it everywhere and couldn’t find it.


----------



## Kitty S.

jasmintolentino07 said:


> Can someone please update how much the herbag zip 31 cost now? I’ve been looking for it everywhere and couldn’t find it.








						2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY  25 Kelly: 01/4 Togo Retourne 354,200 Thai Baht 01/22 - Ostrich Sellier - $22,000 USD 01/06 Togo Retournè 7.000€ 01/06 Epsom Sellier 7.750€   28 Kelly: 01/6 Alligator Sellier € 30,700 01/9 Evercolor retourne USD $10,300 01/20 Epsom Sellier USD$10,700   32 Kelly:   35 Kelly:   Sellier Mini...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Herbag Zip PM: (31 x 25 x 10 cm)
1/13 Canvas SGD3750
1/14 Retourné Pégase Pop H canvas/Hunter cow 2.310€
1/14 military canvas/hunter cowhide 1.890€


----------



## Smp557

JWiseman said:


> Thank you!! I'm quite shorter than you (about 5'7"/5'8") athletic build. I hate to overtake this thread with inquiries but I would love to see some modeling shots. Guys modeling the H pieces seems rare and I find it super helpful in the decision making process. I can't figure out Retourne or Sellier, I feel like I see Sellier more so it's more familiar to me for the Herbag. I'm in NJ/NYC so I have many stores to choose from to find what I'm looking for (hopefully).
> Thanks!



I’m actually the same height as you and I have the 39 Herbag in black/black (I also live in the same area)! I’m ~125lbs. The 39 is actually quite a beast for someone my size but it isn’t too bad if you’re layered up. If it’s summer and you don’t have much bulk to your frame with clothing, it can look a bit overwhelming using it recreationally and would recommend the 31. A piece of advice if you’re going to use it for commute and travel (which is what I only use it for), get a bag organizer for support because the bag likes to sag if you put something heavy like a laptop in there!


----------



## LegacyFox

keegs18 said:


> I just managed to score the Herbag 31 Berline Canvas exactly like the photo below... can anyone advise about general wear and tear for the coated canvas versions of the Herbag? As I am still a bit on the fence about the bag, especially given that the price is not far off from a totally leather bag like the Picotin. I am also curious if anyone has experienced the coated canvas breaking up or seams coming undone from the body etc given the material. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4950271


love this color!


----------



## undecided45

keegs18 said:


> I just managed to score the Herbag 31 Berline Canvas exactly like the photo below... can anyone advise about general wear and tear for the coated canvas versions of the Herbag? As I am still a bit on the fence about the bag, especially given that the price is not far off from a totally leather bag like the Picotin. I am also curious if anyone has experienced the coated canvas breaking up or seams coming undone from the body etc given the material. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4950271


Congratulations, she's beautiful! I have two herbag 31s, one in etoupe canvas and one in orange poppy canvas. The canvas has been EXTREMELY durable on both of them. No fraying or ripping, and I used to take them on 2 trains/daily commutes into the city for work. I've recently noticed light discoloring on the back bottom corners of the orange poppy bag, but it is _hardly_ noticeable. I haven't found the best way to clean it yet, but it might not be a bad idea to search for cleaning tips in the forums! That's where I'm headed.


----------



## keegs18

undecided45 said:


> Congratulations, she's beautiful! I have two herbag 31s, one in etoupe canvas and one in orange poppy canvas. The canvas has been EXTREMELY durable on both of them. No fraying or ripping, and I used to take them on 2 trains/daily commutes into the city for work. I've recently noticed light discoloring on the back bottom corners of the orange poppy bag, but it is _hardly_ noticeable. I haven't found the best way to clean it yet, but it might not be a bad idea to search for cleaning tips in the forums! That's where I'm headed.



Thats good feedback - I usually go for safe dark colours so this is out there for me! but with this being my first Hermes bag I thought go for it! I am still new to Hermes but maybe the SA you have can give tips regarding cleaning. I remember mine before saying you can take bags back for SPA but I am not sure what it means at this stage regarding the extent of it.


----------



## plum88

keegs18 said:


> I heard that too that you cant change the strap in place of another one - I will get mine in soon so I can keep you posted and let you know as it will be 2020/21 version



Yes, please keep us updated! I recently saw a video with the Herbag having detachable straps.


----------



## plum88

I'm thinking of picking up a Herbag with black leather, black canvas and *gold *hardware or one with gold leather, gold canvas and *gold *hardware. But these two combos seems to be so hard to get. As this is my first Hermes purchase, I'm not sure if a SA would help me keep an eye out on it  any tips anyone?


----------



## keegs18

plum88 said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a Herbag with black leather, black canvas and *gold *hardware or one with gold leather, gold canvas and *gold *hardware. But these two combos seems to be so hard to get. As this is my first Hermes purchase, I'm not sure if a SA would help me keep an eye out on it  any tips anyone?


Hi ! Being new to Hermes too - I think I lucked out. Depending on your location it may be different - as stores are still closed where I live you can either go through Hermes customer service (I would advise calling them I found more joy that way) and they can help or just keep checking online. But if your stores are open where you live I think you can make a general wish list and they can help you - this may still take some time. Hope this helps and happy hunting !


----------



## Ania

plum88 said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a Herbag with black leather, black canvas and *gold *hardware or one with gold leather, gold canvas and *gold *hardware. But these two combos seems to be so hard to get. As this is my first Hermes purchase, I'm not sure if a SA would help me keep an eye out on it  any tips anyone?





keegs18 said:


> Hi ! Being new to Hermes too - I think I lucked out. Depending on your location it may be different - as stores are still closed where I live you can either go through Hermes customer service (I would advise calling them I found more joy that way) and they can help or just keep checking online. But if your stores are open where you live I think you can make a general wish list and they can help you - this may still take some time. Hope this helps and happy hunting !


I second the suggestion of calling the CS. I find them very helpful and hopefully you will get directed to a store which has your preferred combo in stock and you can take it from there! Good luck! 
I have just bought my first herbag last week. I wanted a black/navy combo. Where I am , we have been in lockdown for a while so back in December I emailed the lovely SA who helped me when I last visited my local store in the autumn. They didn’t have anything suitable in stock back then but two weeks ago I received a message that a bag meeting my requirements was available and whether I was interested in seeing some pictures. Long story short, the bag arrived last week and I couldn’t be more pleased with the whole experience.


----------



## plum88

Ania said:


> I second the suggestion of calling the CS. I find them very helpful and hopefully you will get directed to a store which has your preferred combo in stock and you can take it from there! Good luck!
> I have just bought my first herbag last week. I wanted a black/navy combo. Where I am , we have been in lockdown for a while so back in December I emailed the lovely SA who helped me when I last visited my local store in the autumn. They didn’t have anything suitable in stock back then but two weeks ago I received a message that a bag meeting my requirements was available and whether I was interested in seeing some pictures. Long story short, the bag arrived last week and I couldn’t be more pleased with the whole experience.



Congrats! Per the video I linked above, it seems that a newer version of the Herbag comes in attachable straps. Does your's come with the straps or an attachable one?


----------



## Ania

plum88 said:


> Congrats! Per the video I linked above, it seems that a newer version of the Herbag comes in attachable straps. Does your's come with the straps or an attachable one?


Mine came with the strap attached. I think it can be removed but since I having a shoulder strap was one of the features I liked most about the herbag I didn’t attempt deconstructing it. Based on what I can see, the difference from the previous models is that the end of the metal rod which can be unscrewed is attached to a little ball chain threaded through the rod. I think it is more a safety measure to ensure that you don’t lose the screw-end should it get loose rather than something that is intended to prevent the strap to be removed - the ball chain looks like it can be unfastened

Here is a picture of the bag whilst in store and this is how it came with the handle and strap attached and wrapped in foil


----------



## keegs18

plum88 said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a Herbag with black leather, black canvas and *gold *hardware or one with gold leather, gold canvas and *gold *hardware. But these two combos seems to be so hard to get. As this is my first Hermes purchase, I'm not sure if a SA would help me keep an eye out on it  any tips anyone?



Just going back to what I said earlier - I called up the Hermes CS line for the UK today this afternoon - they checked stocks for me for another bag and they put me in touch with an SA as they luckily had it in stock. 

You may get lucky to source it that way also build that relationship with an SA long term for other things you may have your eye on. I also found out the whole wish list aspect for the UK at least is currently closed - they just tell you if the bag you want is available for non quota and the colours they have via Hermes CS. Very handy service, just expect to wait a while is the only tip I have. 

With the Herbag it may take time - I was on the hunt for one for at least a year solid as I was really particular about getting the coated canvas. 

I wish you luck and please share when your successful


----------



## plum88

keegs18 said:


> Just going back to what I said earlier - I called up the Hermes CS line for the UK today this afternoon - they checked stocks for me for another bag and they put me in touch with an SA as they luckily had it in stock.
> 
> You may get lucky to source it that way also build that relationship with an SA long term for other things you may have your eye on. I also found out the whole wish list aspect for the UK at least is currently closed - they just tell you if the bag you want is available for non quota and the colours they have via Hermes CS. Very handy service, just expect to wait a while is the only tip I have.
> 
> With the Herbag it may take time - I was on the hunt for one for at least a year solid as I was really particular about getting the coated canvas.
> 
> I wish you luck and please share when your successful



Thank you! I hope you'll be able to get the bag you want. 

I'm based in the USA and the Hermes boutique in my city is currently only by appointments. I'm not in a rush to get one just yet, but I have noticed that the price of the Herbag has gone up.


----------



## LegacyFox

plum88 said:


> Thank you! I hope you'll be able to get the bag you want.
> 
> I'm based in the USA and the Hermes boutique in my city is currently only by appointments. I'm not in a rush to get one just yet, but I have noticed that the price of the Herbag has gone up.


How much are they now?


----------



## plum88

LegacyFox said:


> How much are they now?



I believe they're around $2600 USD currently.


----------



## paula24jen

Introducing my latest purchase, 31cm Herbag in magnolia and bleu saffir.  I was looking for something lighter and less formal than my other bags, and as we’re still in lockdown hasn’t had much use, but so far it’s fulfilled my requirements. (I wore dress and heels to go to the dental hygienist the other day, just because it’s a trip out. I don’t think he noticed any of it, including my new handbag...).


----------



## LegacyFox

I’m very new to H and find myself drawn to the herbag.  Please lmk what your likes/dislikes are for that bag.  Thank you!


----------



## a_b_c

Completely unrelated to your question but I had to comment. i have 3 WOCs and it is the exact 3 you have in your profile pic, just found it a quirky coincidence!  Sorry didn’t mean to detail the topic.


----------



## LegacyFox

a_b_c said:


> Completely unrelated to your question but I had to comment. i have 3 WOCs and it is the exact 3 you have in your profile pic, just found it a quirky coincidence!  Sorry didn’t mean to detail the topic.


That’s so awesome! lol those are my three favorite Chanel colors.  ☺️


----------



## LuxNewbie

I'm keen on herbag too. Have been doing some research. Initially was just worried about the canvas, now seems like the leather is just as fragile. Vache is unfinished leather which means prone to scratches. If you baby your bags, should be OK.


----------



## mursepurse

I have a Herbag and I think it's a cute casual little sister to the Kelly and a great entry level bag


----------



## francyFG

I agree, to me it's like a casual version of the Kelly. It's cute and the price is good.


----------



## Ania

I love mine. It a casual bag but still quite chic which fits well with my personal style, also very comfortable to carry - can be worn cross-body, on the shoulder, hand held and on the crook of elbow. The herbag fits a lot and is very light. Mine is still very new so I don’t know how durable they are - I don’t baby my bags (but I am generally fairly careful about my things and have owned many items for well over a decade) but based on the photos from ladies who have had theirs for a while, the herbags do hold pretty well. So if you like it I’d say definitely try it on and try it out


----------



## Mila.K

I love my Herbag. I love how casual and understated it is but still chic and I loooove my color combination. I didn‘t took her out very often because of the pandemic but no problems with the canvas or the leather until now. What is a little bit annoying is the opening, but my SA showed me an way that makes it faster to open and close it (see my second picture).


----------



## paula24jen

LegacyFox said:


> I’m very new to H and find myself drawn to the herbag.  Please lmk what your likes/dislikes are for that bag.  Thank you!


I have literally just bought a Herbag after deliberating which new bag to get for some while.  Here are the plus points, in my humble opinion: It’s a sporty, chic but casual bag, pretty light and fairly easy to carry.  It’s fairly reasonably priced (for H that is...).  You can remove the canvas part and dry clean it, which is useful.  The sangles are significantly easier to use than a Kelly.  It’s understated.

So far, so good.  On the flip side however: in the UK, they aren’t that easy to get on H.com so you’ll need to navigate getting one from a boutique.  While they are beautifully made, they don’t look like a £2k bag. The Hunter leather is very stiff, and in paler colours will show marks - whether this is good or bad is personal preference. The relative lack of structure could find you scrabbling fr the thing you need from the bottom of the bag. The flat handles aren’t as comfortable to use as a rounded handle.

Think that’s all, on balance I’m happy with it. Here’s mine in magnolia and bleu saffir.


----------



## paula24jen

Mila.K said:


> I love my Herbag. I love how casual and understated it is but still chic and I loooove my color combination. I didn‘t took her out very often because of the pandemic but no problems with the canvas or the leather until now. What is a little bit annoying is the opening, but my SA showed me an way that makes it faster to open and close it (see my second picture).
> 
> View attachment 5005973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005974


I second Mila, I use mine like the second picture.  Oh yes, the little lip on the underside of the metal rondel is really sharp, be careful!


----------



## LegacyFox

paula24jen said:


> I have literally just bought a Herbag after deliberating which new bag to get for some while.  Here are the plus points, in my humble opinion: It’s a sporty, chic but casual bag, pretty light and fairly easy to carry.  It’s fairly reasonably priced (for H that is...).  You can remove the canvas part and dry clean it, which is useful.  The sangles are significantly easier to use than a Kelly.  It’s understated.
> 
> So far, so good.  On the flip side however: in the UK, they aren’t that easy to get on H.com so you’ll need to navigate getting one from a boutique.  While they are beautifully made, they don’t look like a £2k bag. The Hunter leather is very stiff, and in paler colours will show marks - whether this is good or bad is personal preference. The relative lack of structure could find you scrabbling fr the thing you need from the bottom of the bag. The flat handles aren’t as comfortable to use as a rounded handle.
> 
> Think that’s all, on balance I’m happy with it. Here’s mine in magnolia and bleu saffir.
> 
> View attachment 5005975


beautiful colors!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Does anyone know if they make the coated canvas in colors other than black and blue? I've only ever seen it in those colors.


----------



## LegacyFox

RaspberryJam said:


> Does anyone know if they make the coated canvas in colors other than black and blue? I've only ever seen it in those colors.


They have it in lime as well.


----------



## ardenp

paula24jen said:


> I have literally just bought a Herbag after deliberating which new bag to get for some while.  Here are the plus points, in my humble opinion: It’s a sporty, chic but casual bag, pretty light and fairly easy to carry.  It’s fairly reasonably priced (for H that is...).  You can remove the canvas part and dry clean it, which is useful.  The sangles are significantly easier to use than a Kelly.  It’s understated.
> 
> So far, so good.  On the flip side however: in the UK, they aren’t that easy to get on H.com so you’ll need to navigate getting one from a boutique.  While they are beautifully made, they don’t look like a £2k bag. The Hunter leather is very stiff, and in paler colours will show marks - whether this is good or bad is personal preference. The relative lack of structure could find you scrabbling fr the thing you need from the bottom of the bag. The flat handles aren’t as comfortable to use as a rounded handle.
> 
> Think that’s all, on balance I’m happy with it. Here’s mine in magnolia and bleu saffir.
> 
> View attachment 5005975


So pretty! What size is this?


----------



## paula24jen

ardenp said:


> So pretty! What size is this?


Thank you! It’s the 31.


----------



## RaspberryJam

LegacyFox said:


> They have it in lime as well.



Aww I was hoping they would have more colors in coated canvas


----------



## ardenp

Curious to hear feedback about coated canvas versus regular canvas. It seems like one advantage of regular canvas is that it can be be dry cleaned? Also coated canvas only comes in certain limited colors? trying to gather info and get ideas for color combs, but it's hard when they don't pop up much online.


----------



## LegacyFox

ardenp said:


> Curious to hear feedback about coated canvas versus regular canvas. It seems like one advantage of regular canvas is that it can be be dry cleaned? Also coated canvas only comes in certain limited colors? trying to gather info and get ideas for color combs, but it's hard when they don't pop up much online.


if you do get the coated canvas, don't try to deconstruct it and reverse the body.  it will leave bad wrinkles.


----------



## LegacyFox

Does anyone have any wrinkling on their coated canvas? And able to to get the wrinkling out?  I mistakenly turned the body inside out to see how it looked with the different color/fabric and ended up with pretty bad wrinkling on the coated side.  The uncoated side looks fine though.


----------



## hokatie

My herbag has finally arrived


----------



## I.salci

Hi everyone! quick question - does the Herbag count towards your hermes spending threshold?? Thank you!


----------



## ardenp

Question about this gorgeous Pergasus Herbag to TPF experts - is it officially sold out? Just wondering if only option would be resellers/preloved (currently selling at almost 2 x retail) or if they might still be floating out there in H boutiques...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

ardenp said:


> Question about this gorgeous Pergasus Herbag to TPF experts - is it officially sold out? Just wondering if only option would be resellers/preloved (currently selling at almost 2 x retail) or if they might still be floating out there in H boutiques...



The exact one was on h.com (Europe) 2-3 weeks ago. Like all Herbags already sold out when I clicked on it. Not sure if it is a limited edition.


----------



## Kitty S.

I am tempted to purchase a Herbag because I love everything Pegasus (@ardenp @Shanneo totally enabled me with their pics!). But on the other hand, I am trying to be better at enjoying what I already have/shop in my closet. Therefore I would like some honest opinions on if Herbag 31 be redundant to K32/K28? Or they are considered very different bags and fit very different needs? I would imagine that Herbag is lighter and more water resistant, it's easier for travel, and I hope to use it for travel and more casual occasions. TIA for your inputs!


----------



## miles0920

ardenp said:


> Question about this gorgeous Pergasus Herbag to TPF experts - is it officially sold out? Just wondering if only option would be resellers/preloved (currently selling at almost 2 x retail) or if they might still be floating out there in H boutiques...


Hi! I just bought this bag last Sunday. According to my SA, it’s the only one they have received and the last time he saw it was a year ago.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Kitty S. said:


> I am tempted to purchase a Herbag because I love everything Pegasus (@ardenp @Shanneo totally enabled me with their pics!). But on the other hand, I am trying to be better at enjoying what I already have/shop in my closet. Therefore I would like some honest opinions on if Herbag 31 be redundant to K32/K28? Or they are considered very different bags and fit very different needs? I would imagine that Herbag is lighter and more water resistant, it's easier for travel, and I hope to use it for travel and more casual occasions. TIA for your inputs!



I was stuck between a Kelly and a Herbag. I decided to go with the Herbag because to me it seemed much more casual and abit more under radar which is what I like. I find my Herbag super light, of course its not all leather like the Kelly. If you do get a Herbag I do recommend the coated canvas, that is one I have and I find its very easy to keep clean. I will say you do need to be careful with the top leather portion of the Herbag as it seems to scratch easy.

Now I am back to thinking about a Kelly because I do find it so beautiful however am thinking Toolbox would suit me better. I am thinking to get the Tool Box because its again under radar bit more and I find the look to me bit more casual.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ardenp said:


> Question about this gorgeous Pergasus Herbag to TPF experts - is it officially sold out? Just wondering if only option would be resellers/preloved (currently selling at almost 2 x retail) or if they might still be floating out there in H boutiques...



There are quite a few of them on Fashionphile at the moment if preloved does not bother you.


----------



## Kitty S.

SpeedyJC said:


> I was stuck between a Kelly and a Herbag. I decided to go with the Herbag because to me it seemed much more casual and abit more under radar which is what I like. I find my Herbag super light, of course its not all leather like the Kelly. If you do get a Herbag I do recommend the coated canvas, that is one I have and I find its very easy to keep clean. I will say you do need to be careful with the top leather portion of the Herbag as it seems to scratch easy.
> 
> Now I am back to thinking about a Kelly because I do find it so beautiful however am thinking Toolbox would suit me better. I am thinking to get the Tool Box because its again under radar bit more and I find the look to me bit more casual.


Thanks for your inputs! However, the Herbag with Pegasus is definitely not going to be under the radar  My K are more discreet in comparison. But I do hope for the casual vibe and light weight, especially in the summer and when travel. Thanks for the warning on the leather. Do you find the strap uncomfortable for you? If I am using it as a casual bag and for travel, I don't want the strap to be digging into my shoulder...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for your inputs! However, the Herbag with Pegasus is definitely not going to be under the radar  My K are more discreet in comparison. But I do hope for the casual vibe and light weight, especially in the summer and when travel. Thanks for the warning on the leather. Do you find the strap uncomfortable for you? If I am using it as a casual bag and for travel, I don't want the strap to be digging into my shoulder...



I didn’t realize you wanted the Peg one, must have missed it. The herbag definitely will give you that casual vibe you are going for.

I can’t really answer the strap question as I removed mine shortly aftergot it. I did use it a few times with strap and I have no complaints but I just liked the look more without it. Also I like having more control over the bag which I feel I have with handheld versus not, it’s my baby lol. I have considered putting the strap back on though when summer hits.


----------



## CTLover

Yogathlete said:


> Ahhh!! I want one! (Been searching the forums for info on this bag). What country did you order from?


I have the exact same bag.  Saw it first in Atlanta, GA and knew I had to have it but I was traveling.  Went to my local store in Greenwich, CT and they had it so bought it on the spot.  Great bag.


----------



## keegs18

RaspberryJam said:


> Does anyone know if they make the coated canvas in colors other than black and blue? I've only ever seen it in those colors.


Yes - I got an orange myself and I have seen it in Red and Green (online this week on the H website) hope that helps


----------



## Hermeaddict

Seeking some advice from you H aficionados! Am considering a Vibration Herbag in Fauve/Ecru-Beige 29cm (seond option khaki with gold hardware).  I wanted to know for those who have one in this colorway have you been able to wear it easily with outfits? How does the bag withstand constant use? Have you noticed color transfer? Thank you all in advance! I appreciate all the advice I can get in making this decision.


----------



## ardenp

Joining the Herbag club! Wasn't expecting to walk out with this but such is the nature of shopping at H, one never knows what one might find! Still love the Pegasus bag but excited to use this blue/noir combo as a casual, easy going day bag. Would love any advice on how you use your Herbags (base shaper? Easiest way to open?) Thx for letting me share.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ardenp said:


> Joining the Herbag club! Wasn't expecting to walk out with this but such is the nature of shopping at H, one never knows what one might find! Still love the Pegasus bag but excited to use this blue/noir combo as a casual, easy going day bag. Would love any advice on how you use your Herbags (base shaper? Easiest way to open?) Thx for letting me share.



Love this. I find I do not need a base shaper for my herbag. It is pretty well structured. As far as making it more easy to open simply close it back up but do not slide the strips through the closure, leave them loose.


----------



## ardenp

Took my Herbag out today for first time - I notice that it tends to fall over because of the weight of my phone in the external zippered pocket. Wondering if using an insert might help with the balance?


----------



## ILQA

ardenp said:


> Took my Herbag out today for first time - I notice that it tends to fall over because of the weight of my phone in the external zippered pocket. Wondering if using an insert might help with the balance?



It does.
I was also surprised about this lack of balance, it’s probably not a problem for many but it was annoying for me. I took some pictures (my phone being in the back pocket ) to show it to you.
- 1st without the insert, I managed to use the back pocket to avoid the back from laying completely flat but normally it falls completely backwards
- 2nd with the insert , it sits upright
- 3rd to show you what I have inside as the weight of what you put in has  of course to be taken into consideration . If you tend to carry less than me, maybe an insert won’t help anyway.




Congrats for your bag!


----------



## ardenp

ILQA said:


> It does.
> I was also surprised about this lack of balance, it’s probably not a problem for many but it was annoying for me. I took some pictures (my phone being in the back pocket ) to show it to you.
> - 1st without the insert, I managed to use the back pocket to avoid the back from laying completely flat but normally it falls completely backwards
> - 2nd with the insert , it sits upright
> - 3rd to show you what I have inside as the weight of what you put in has  of course to be taken into consideration . If you tend to carry less than me, maybe an insert won’t help anyway.
> View attachment 5044070
> View attachment 5044071
> View attachment 5044072
> 
> Congrats for your bag!


Thanks for this advice! I realized that the base shaper I bought for my Halzan 31 which fits perfectly in the bottom. Then I laid my wallet and toiletry bag flat on the bottom. It stands up nicely now  I don't carry a lot so am relieved that this technique works. Love this bag but there's a bit of a learning curve - next step is to learn how to gracefully close the bag without looking ridiculous


----------



## HloveH

Love everyone's modeling posts.  Does anyone have the poussiere with the gold clou de selle herbag?  I've seen it on the hermes website in the US, but I was hoping to see if someone has a modeling shot they would share?  Thanks


----------



## HloveH

miles0920 said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag last Sunday. According to my SA, it’s the only one they have received and the last time he saw it was a year ago.


so beautiful!  How much are the pegasus herbags?  are they 5K or in that range here in the US?
Thank you!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

HloveH said:


> so beautiful!  How much are the pegasus herbags?  are they 5K or in that range here in the US?
> Thank you!


$3150


----------



## HloveH

Glam80 said:


> $3150
> View attachment 5049937


Thank you! Loving that look!


----------



## Keren16

I was offered a Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. I have 2 others. For me the Herbag is great for summer. Just wondering if the Pegasus Pop would be a nice addition or too much going on. Thoughts??


----------



## erinrose

Keren16 said:


> I was offered a Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. I have 2 others. For me the Herbag is great for summer. Just wondering if the Pegasus Pop would be a nice addition or too much going on. Thoughts??


OMG YES!! So beautiful! l would get it in a heartbeat!   l have this on my wishlist with my SA so it´s great to see that they are still in production!


----------



## ardenp

Keren16 said:


> I was offered a Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. I have 2 others. For me the Herbag is great for summer. Just wondering if the Pegasus Pop would be a nice addition or too much going on. Thoughts??


I'm envious, my SA said these are sold out but clearly not! (May I ask if you're in US?). That being said I do agree this is more summer statement bag (well spring fall would work too) and would look amazing with jeans and T shirt etc,  so I think you'd find uses for it as long as you aren't big on being a "minimalist " in theory.


----------



## Keren16

erinrose said:


> OMG YES!! So beautiful! l would get it in a heartbeat!   l have this on my wishlist with my SA so it´s great to see that they are still in production!


Thanks! I really appreciate your thoughts 
I tend to be pretty classic in my tastes so this style is stepping out of my comfort zone!


----------



## Keren16

ardenp said:


> I'm envious, my SA said these are sold out but clearly not! (May I ask if you're in US?). That being said I do agree this is more summer statement bag (well spring fall would work too) and would look amazing with jeans and T shirt etc,  so I think you'd find uses for it as long as you aren't big on being a "minimalist " in theory.


Yes I live in the US. Maybe you can have your SA do a search
Mine was a random find while I was at the store


----------



## pinkandroid

Went to my boutique today with a girlfriend.  She had requested to look at the Herbag and SA brought out a few different colors.  I was never interested since it didn't wow me online in pictures, but once I saw it in person and tried it on, I was actually insanely impressed with this bag!  The details and quality are a great deal for the price.  Long story short, we both left with a new Herbag and I am now a fan.


----------



## paula24jen

pinkandroid said:


> Went to my boutique today with a girlfriend.  She had requested to look at the Herbag and SA brought out a few different colors.  I was never interested since it didn't wow me online in pictures, but once I saw it in person and tried it on, I was actually insanely impressed with this bag!  The details and quality are a great deal for the price.  Long story short, we both left with a new Herbag and I am now a fan.


Great story! What colours were you shown and can we see a pic of the one you left with?


----------



## pinkandroid

paula24jen said:


> Great story! What colours were you shown and can we see a pic of the one you left with?


I don't know the real names of the colors so forgive me, but he showed us a GORGEOUS black/black with gold hardware.  It was STUNNING.  My girlfriend ended up with a dark red leather/chocolate with palladium hardware.  I ended up with a poussiere/fauve with gold hardware (I only know the official names of the colors for mine since they're on the receipt), which is like a tan leather and pistachio green looking color.  We kept talking about that black/black combo afterwards, but her purse collection is 99% black bags and I prefer other neutral/light colors so we passed on it.


----------



## CTLover

ardenp said:


> Joining the Herbag club! Wasn't expecting to walk out with this but such is the nature of shopping at H, one never knows what one might find! Still love the Pegasus bag but excited to use this blue/noir combo as a casual, easy going day bag. Would love any advice on how you use your Herbags (base shaper? Easiest way to open?) Thx for letting me share.


I bought a base shaper for my Herbag on Etsy.  I do this for all my "softer" bags, like Neverfull's etc., because I hate when they bags sag on the bottom.  The other plus, I bought a black Herbag, but got a white shaper.  Makes it easier to find things.


----------



## KerriKatherine

Hi all - sorry if this has been asked many times before (I haven't had a chance to go back much in this thread), but could those of you with a light-coloured canvas Herbag please comment on the durability of same and how easy it's been to keep these pieces clean? In my non pandemic life, I'm often on the go and in a rush and am worried about coffee spills etc... I normally steer away from light coloured bags but am quite tempted by this one. Many thanks.


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi!  Newbie question ...  does the original herbag circa 2001 come with the detachable pouch?  Or is that only the newer ones which include the pouch?


----------



## justwantamini

Waited for a natural leather colour to come in & she finally came! Herbag beton/fauve with ghw


----------



## LegacyFox

justwantamini said:


> Waited for a natural leather colour to come in & she finally came! Herbag beton/fauve with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5079845
> View attachment 5079848
> View attachment 5079849
> View attachment 5079850


love the ghw!


----------



## fiantoduri

Anyone know how to clean the back of the Herbag? I have some light transfer on my neutral colored Herbag so would love to know any tips.


----------



## Pimmyo

fiantoduri said:


> Anyone know how to clean the back of the Herbag? I have some light transfer on my neutral colored Herbag so would love to know any tips.


Dry cleaner?


----------



## HippieHeart

justwantamini said:


> Waited for a natural leather colour to come in & she finally came! Herbag beton/fauve with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5079845
> View attachment 5079848
> View attachment 5079849
> View attachment 5079850



so beautiful....

i am a huge fan of the herbag - i do find it so casual and chic and versatile...


----------



## ardenp

Pimmyo said:


> Dry cleaner?


iamgps on YouTube has a video on Herbags and said that he was able to disassemble his bag and brought the canvas to his local dry cleaners, which is one reason why he loves his bag. I think he has an older model though and while the Herbag comes apart, I think it might be a little more complicated in the newer models (but could be wrong, I haven't tried!) My SA also said the store will clean the canvas, but perhaps just spot treating now with damp cloth to lift the stain would work? I'd had success with that on my leather bags.


----------



## Newbie1895

fiantoduri said:


> Anyone know how to clean the back of the Herbag? I have some light transfer on my neutral colored Herbag so would love to know any tips.


I was able to clean a light colored canvas strap on a Louis Vuitton bag with a foaming car/boat upholstery cleaner. Maybe try a test patch in the inside of the bag first? Pls post what you try!


----------



## Louboutin329

fiantoduri said:


> Anyone know how to clean the back of the Herbag? I have some light transfer on my neutral colored Herbag so would love to know any tips.


I don't own a herbag but when I viewed in store and asked my SA said definitely a dry cleaner.


----------



## evachan

I read that some ppl tried hand wash successfully and I tried to wash with woollight. The water turned pink ( my bag is red) and the color faded a little and the texture changed a little. Only dry clean should be done.


----------



## gelamargarita

Hi everyone! Hermès newbie here! I just went to the BH Rodeo store & purchased a retourne Herbag 31 in Dune/Magnolia & an Epsom 1923 Bolide 30 in Etoupe... along with some other goodies. I’m in love with my Herbag, I plan for her to be an every day carry. Has anyone tried scotchgard to protect the canvas? It’s just canvas, so I would assume it’s ok, but looking to see if anyone was any experience with protecting the canvas.
TIA!


----------



## SPBiaes

gelamargarita said:


> Hi everyone! Hermès newbie here! I just went to the BH Rodeo store & purchased a retourne Herbag 31 in Dune/Magnolia & an Epsom 1923 Bolide 30 in Etoupe... along with some other goodies. I’m in love with my Herbag, I plan for her to be an every day carry. Has anyone tried scotchgard to protect the canvas? It’s just canvas, so I would assume it’s ok, but looking to see if anyone was any experience with protecting the canvas.
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091430
> View attachment 5091431


Just a friendly reminder, if you do anything to your bags on your own, Hermes has the right to refuse offering spa service. Please be careful of what you put on your bags. But if you plan to never use H spa for future treatments and cleaning, that’s okay, too! After all, it’s your bag and you should be able to do anything you want to it.


----------



## ardenp

gelamargarita said:


> Hi everyone! Hermès newbie here! I just went to the BH Rodeo store & purchased a retourne Herbag 31 in Dune/Magnolia & an Epsom 1923 Bolide 30 in Etoupe... along with some other goodies. I’m in love with my Herbag, I plan for her to be an every day carry. Has anyone tried scotchgard to protect the canvas? It’s just canvas, so I would assume it’s ok, but looking to see if anyone was any experience with protecting the canvas.
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091430
> View attachment 5091431


Love this pop of color on the back, so different!!


----------



## Kitsune711

Hey everyone, I have a sellier style Herbag but I kinda also want the Pegase version retourne. I don't use my Sellier one that much so I haven't noticed but do these bags begin to sag on the bottom? If so, how do you prevent that from happening?


----------



## unnit

Kitsune711 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a sellier style Herbag but I kinda also want the Pegase version retourne. I don't use my Sellier one that much so I haven't noticed but do these bags begin to sag on the bottom? If so, how do you prevent that from happening?


Use a bag organizer


----------



## unnit

I'm so happy with my first Hermes bag! I didn't know if I liked the Herbag or not, but when I saw it IRL in noir with GHW I fell in love!


----------



## Kitsune711

unnit said:


> Use a bag organizer


Perfect, I have a Fourbi that I received as a gift so I'll use that!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ardenp

Kitsune711 said:


> Perfect, I have a Fourbi that I received as a gift so I'll use that!  Thanks for your help!


If the Fourbi doesn't work for you, try a base shaper. It works really well and turns out the same base shaper for Herbag also fits the Halzan (31).


----------



## sisozuki

Hello everyone, it's been a while for me as life and going back to school after being a stay at home mom! I heard the herbal is a dust magnet. What are your thoughts? I've been interested in a casual bag.


----------



## HippieHeart

I don't have that problem - the good thing is the canvas part can be detached and dry cleaned even if it does get dirty or dusty. I think it's an excellent school bag! I was thinking the other day that it gives schoolgirl vibes (I am NOT in school and left years and years ago! LOL). It definitely is a casual, chic bag. I love mine!


----------



## Tigerlily1

I had a question for anyone who has removed the long shoulder strap on their herbag.. How did u detach the chain from the corner? Do u just yank it out and is there a way to reattach it again? TIA


----------



## Happyhippo

Tigerlily1 said:


> I had a question for anyone who has removed the long shoulder strap on their herbag.. How did u detach the chain from the corner? Do u just yank it out and is there a way to reattach it again? TIA


Here’s a video that shows how it’s done, from about 2:30 ->


----------



## AnneR

Hello!
Are there any recommendations for a base shaper and insert for the Herbag 31? The insert threads wasn't clear to me and there were more discussions for other bags.
Thank you very much for any suggestions!


----------



## Tigerlily1

Happyhippo said:


> Here’s a video that shows how it’s done, from about 2:30


Thanks so much!!


----------



## af068

I am so happy that I read the previous posts here! I got a Herbag 31 Retourné not too long ago and to my surprise, the piping in the inside matches the Hunter leather. I thought how it would’ve been so cute if the bag were in the Sellier style to show it off - but lo and behold, all I needed was to turn it inside out!


----------



## labellavita27

Have any of you changed the long strap to something else?


----------



## mularice

AnneR said:


> Hello!
> Are there any recommendations for a base shaper and insert for the Herbag 31? The insert threads wasn't clear to me and there were more discussions for other bags.
> Thank you very much for any suggestions!


I might be late to reply, but I use Samorga inserts for my Herbags and find them very good. I like how tidy and organised my bags become! The “cup holder” is especially useful for me, even if I don’t have a drink inside my bag, I put my sunglasses case in that section!


----------



## mularice

labellavita27 said:


> Have any of you changed the long strap to something else?


No, but I’m super tempted to buy a third party chain strap that is long enough to wear crossbody! Seen it somewhere online and quite liked the look of it! I just struggle with using anything third party on designer bags..!


----------



## AnneR

mularice said:


> I might be late to reply, but I use Samorga inserts for my Herbags and find them very good. I like how tidy and organised my bags become! The “cup holder” is especially useful for me, even if I don’t have a drink inside my bag, I put my sunglasses case in that section!


Thank you!!


----------



## mularice

AnneR said:


> Thank you!!


Forgot to mention that you can usually find discount codes for Samorga if you look for video reviews on YouTube! My only gripe with ordering Samorga is the delivery time, I think they come from Korea and I usually receive them about 3-4 weeks due to shipping times to the UK.


----------



## promos.shop

Hi all, first time posting so please excuse me.
I’m looking for a water-resistant & practical day-to-day errand bag with secured closure, one that can fit iPad & A4 papers.
What’s your experience & opinion on the Herbag 31 with berline canvas?
How does the berline canvas & hunter leather hold up in the rain?
Petite ladies, does it appear too big?

I already own other Hermès bags, and I’m not sure about spending AUD$4k on a canvas bag (when fully leathered Picotin is about the same price).
But then I haven’t been able to find anything else that fit my requirements either 
Otherwise, is there anything you would recommend? Water-resistant & secure closure is a must - confidential documents etc.
Thank you


----------



## millivanilli

I own 2 Herbags, the bigger size (I guess it's 39 but not sure actually). I am really tall, 1.75 and wear high heels and have a wider frame, so for me it's ok, petite ladies surely should go with 31 cm.


Secure: hell YES, if you close it properly which can be stressing, but you have that little pouch outside of the bag which is convenient and that little pouch on the inside that is tied to the bag, which is really convenient.
leather: tend to get pimples when in pouring rain, but these will go back once it dried.

The only thing I'd strongly recommend is buying an insert as the bottom of the bag is slouchy and so it won't look pretty and won't feel pretty. And I'd advice you to try it out as the way it has to be worn might be uncomfortably, I for myself changed the straps as these are stiff as nothing else. You can change the location of the straps from the middle to the outside of that bar that sort of "helds" the upper part of the bag, but that didn't work for me.
But overall, it's a great bag and I love both of mine dearly.  In my opinion the most underrated bag tbh.

My first one saved me from getting pickpocketed in Paris. The person simply couldn't get into my bag and even the attempt cutting the toile with a knife failed. You'd see the scratch but nothing else. So it is pretty secure imo.


----------



## Bourgeoisangel

Master lock for the Hermès herbag…. Ur welcome


----------



## Bourgeoisangel

Masterlock for the Hermès Herbag…. Ur welcome


----------



## Bourgeoisangel

dreamss said:


> Hi!
> What do you think about the old Herbag? It's a good piece?
> 
> II think it is more casual than a Kelly and, of course, it is a good choice for who can't afford one of the other beautiful H bag.
> 
> 
> Thank you!





jorrdanlewiss said:


> I think the lock is really more there for aesthic reasons and to keep the top part attached to the bag securely. As the lock in the front doesn't really have space to put anything on it


----------



## Bourgeoisangel

Pazdzernika said:


> Does anyone know how to properly use the lock on the Herbag? I had three SAs stare at the thing and none could figure out how to functionally lock up the bag as you would with a B or K.


----------



## 880

af068 said:


> I am so happy that I read the previous posts here! I got a Herbag 31 Retourné not too long ago and to my surprise, the piping in the inside matches the Hunter leather. I thought how it would’ve been so cute if the bag were in the Sellier style to show it off - but lo and behold, all I needed was to turn it inside out!


This is stunning!


----------



## luvHermes2

Hello ladies! I’m curious about how the toile (canvas on the herbag) wears overtime. Is it easy to care for?


----------



## trixiebellle

Finally got to join the Herbag club after scoring this baby on h.com.


----------



## trixiebellle

Turned her inside out, so versatile!


----------



## yerenaa

Please help me choose between the two colors! ;_; thank you!


----------



## CandyQueen

yerenaa said:


> Please help me choose between the two colors! ;_; thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177352
> View attachment 5177353


The Blue and Black combo is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see what you decide on!


----------



## CandyQueen

af068 said:


> I am so happy that I read the previous posts here! I got a Herbag 31 Retourné not too long ago and to my surprise, the piping in the inside matches the Hunter leather. I thought how it would’ve been so cute if the bag were in the Sellier style to show it off - but lo and behold, all I needed was to turn it inside out!


It's gorgeous!  Is that GHW?


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Recently discovered the Herbag and am in love! I was initially worried about the canvas and how difficult it would be to keep it clean with a 4 year old, but I got introduced to the coated canvas version, which I didn’t know existed! It has the brown leather top and black coated canvas with a black and white canvas interior. I’m putting away my receipt and it says
“Toile H Berline / Vache Hunter AV” and the color is AV Noir/Ecru-Noir.

Based on what I’ve read so far, Berline is the coated canvas, and Vache Hunter is the leather. Guessing Noir/Ecru-Noir is the color of the canvas (exterior and interior), but I can’t figure out what color the leather is. It’s a beautiful brown, hard to capture. Some photos show it as black, some kind of reddish brown.

Hoping someone can easily tell from the photo? Not sure if it matters in helping identify leather color, but hardware is gold.

TIA!


----------



## cutemitt

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Recently discovered the Herbag and am in love! I was initially worried about the canvas and how difficult it would be to keep it clean with a 4 year old, but I got introduced to the coated canvas version, which I didn’t know existed! It has the brown leather top and black coated canvas with a black and white canvas interior. I’m putting away my receipt and it says
> “Toile H Berline / Vache Hunter AV” and the color is AV Noir/Ecru-Noir.
> 
> Based on what I’ve read so far, Berline is the coated canvas, and Vache Hunter is the leather. Guessing Noir/Ecru-Noir is the color of the canvas (exterior and interior), but I can’t figure out what color the leather is. It’s a beautiful brown, hard to capture. Some photos show it as black, some kind of reddish brown.
> 
> Hoping someone can easily tell from the photo? Not sure if it matters in helping identify leather color, but hardware is gold.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5185469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185470


I think yours is like this one I saw on H.com this morning (except for the hardware), so the leather part is Ébène


----------



## H’sKisses

cutemitt said:


> I think yours is like this one I saw on H.com this morning (except for the hardware), so the leather part is Ébène
> 
> View attachment 5185609


Thank you!!!


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Was this on the US site and around what time did you purchase it? I have had no luck finding one online. Thanks!



trixiebellle said:


> Finally got to join the Herbag club after scoring this baby on h.com.
> 
> View attachment 5168351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168352


----------



## QuelleFromage

Happyhippo said:


> Here’s a video that shows how it’s done, from about 2:30 ->



Too bad she can't pronounce the name of the bag! But helpful video


----------



## Happyhippo

QuelleFromage said:


> Too bad she can't pronounce the name of the bag! But helpful video


Wait, what? I feel a little silly now, but how is “Herbag” supposed to be pronounced if not the way she does?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Happyhippo said:


> Wait, what? I feel a little silly now, but how is “Herbag” supposed to be pronounced if not the way she does?


It's a pun, so "Her' as in "Hermès", and bag as in bag  Almost like what you find in a car  but not quite....err-bag with a French "r".
But of course there is an allusion to "her bag"....again, it's a pun  . Pronounce it however makes you happy!


----------



## Happyhippo

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a pun, so "Her' as in "Hermès", and bag as in bag  Almost like what you find in a car  but not quite....err-bag with a French "r".
> But of course there is an allusion to "her bag"....again, it's a pun  . Pronounce it however makes you happy!


Great explanation, thanks! Oddly enough, I think many (most?) pronounce it wrong, even my SA, but I guess it doesn’t matter as long as we know what we’re talking about


----------



## lxrac

*I've been stalking the website and I don't see any herbags being in stock. Any ideas as to how to acquire one? I don't have an Hermes SA and store near me. 
I could purchase one pre owned but I kinda want a brand new one for this...*


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

lxrac said:


> *I've been stalking the website and I don't see any herbags being in stock. Any ideas as to how to acquire one? I don't have an Hermes SA and store near me.
> I could purchase one pre owned but I kinda want a brand new one for this...*


I have the same question. My Hermes store does not have it & my SA said he cannot get it from other stores. Other stores said they cannot ship to me. Hope someone have an advice


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

mularice said:


> I was looking for the black black Herbag 31 for about a year or so before I got it in February. I’ve always been told that there is no waiting list in London really. I was just persistent and went to store and asked regularly and it popped up. Along the way there were several other colours shown to me.
> 
> Mine is canvas black with black leather and gold hardware. It is the retourne style that I have turned inside out to make it the sellier style.
> 
> I do like the coated canvas one but it never popped up before this one for me. I know on H UK website there was an all black coated 39 the other day but 39 is quite large.



I love the black on black! My local store had two black in stock as well as several other combinations and many Evelyne, Picotin, Birkin and Kellys in all sizes 

Back too the Herbag though, I love the black on black but I prefer the non shiny canvas so I had them order it for me


----------



## angelika12345

Hi Im thinking of purchasing this Herbag for myself, can anyone help authenicate? Just having doubts about the lock and key engravements.. do the older editions look like that? This is stamp D supposedly from year 2000 I believe.


----------



## paula24jen

angelika12345 said:


> Hi Im thinking of purchasing this Herbag for myself, can anyone help authenicate? Just having doubts about the lock and key engravements.. do the older editions look like that? This is stamp D supposedly from year 2000 I believe.


I notice you are a new member -welcome! Unfortunately the bag authentication thread is closed and anyway this would not meet the requirements of that thread.  You should consider using Bababebi’s services, she has a website and is very well respected here, I’m sure she will try to help.


----------



## kdake

I recently purchased a Herbag 31 Zip with ghw and wanted to get a rodeo to go on her. I was wondering if anyone had photos of their 31’s with the MM or GM sizes of rodeo on them? Kind of into the idea of a giant rodeo but it’s so hard to find photos! Tia


----------



## cutemitt

kdake said:


> I recently purchased a Herbag 31 Zip with ghw and wanted to get a rodeo to go on her. I was wondering if anyone had photos of their 31’s with the MM or GM sizes of rodeo on them? Kind of into the idea of a giant rodeo but it’s so hard to find photos! Tia


Here you go...my Herbag zip 31 with an MM Rodéo


----------



## kdake

Ooooo I love the color combo! Thank you so much, the MM looks perfect on it size wise too! 




cutemitt said:


> Here you go...my Herbag zip 31 with an MM Rodéo


----------



## xAngelinax123

Bought this from Hermes store in Singapore 3 days ago.


----------



## eviliss

xAngelinax123 said:


> Bought this from Hermes store in Singapore 3 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 5279721


I saw this a few times across the web but Red seem much prettier! May I know what's the size & how much did you get it for?


----------



## xAngelinax123

eviliss said:


> I saw this a few times across the web but Red seem much prettier! May I know what's the size & how much did you get it for?


Hello! It's size 31 and it is SGD 4600.
I am so lucky to get this by walk in to the store.
And just nice red is the Christmas colour


----------



## cutemitt

kdake said:


> Ooooo I love the color combo! Thank you so much, the MM looks perfect on it size wise too!


Thank you!   I find both PM and MM look nice on this bag, not sure about the GM size cause I've never seen it in real life yet : D


----------



## Ddong

Maybe someone can help me, I am fairly new to Hermes and I was trying to buy a Herbag Backpack for over 3 months for my wife Online (Europe) now.
Occasionally they popped up, but they had Always been sold in seconds 

My wife would prefer the Black/Black style with black Buttons and this seems to Pop up almost never (saw it only once), her next choice would be the red H Vibration, but also this is really difficult to obtain.

My Questions would be if the H Vibration Model is a regular Model or some Kind of a limited Edition ?

 Do I just have to be Patient and check out their Homepage on a regular Basis or is it possible to order such bags in the boutiques ?

Thank yopu very much for your Kind help.


----------



## purse mommy

xAngelinax123 said:


> Bought this from Hermes store in Singapore 3 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 5279721


I just got one today. From SouthCoast Plaza. It is stunning in person.


----------



## Berliner Cat

Ddong said:


> Maybe someone can help me, I am fairly new to Hermes and I was trying to buy a Herbag Backpack for over 3 months for my wife Online (Europe) now.
> Occasionally they popped up, but they had Always been sold in seconds
> 
> My wife would prefer the Black/Black style with black Buttons and this seems to Pop up almost never (saw it only once), her next choice would be the red H Vibration, but also this is really difficult to obtain.
> 
> My Questions would be if the H Vibration Model is a regular Model or some Kind of a limited Edition ?
> 
> Do I just have to be Patient and check out their Homepage on a regular Basis or is it possible to order such bags in the boutiques ?
> 
> Thank yopu very much for your Kind help.




Hello! You are a very kind husbandI have an H vibration Herbag which I bought in Autumn from H online before 2 years . I have also seen the backpack version in a fashion magazine 2 years ago but not live. 

Like you, I  also saw the red backpack on the H online last week and I was happy, that this model was again there. In Hermès it oftten happens, that a little old collection comes back suddenly. 

For me, all herbags are quite unique regarding combination of colors and i.e. it is difficult to get exactly a same model again. If I were you, I would ask an H boutique nearby and try to get on the waiting list.

good luck and greetings to your wife ^^


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Mom, what color are you going to chose?


----------



## kdake

I ended up pulling the trigger on a GM So Black one, and it's just as insane as I hoped! haha





cutemitt said:


> Thank you!   I find both PM and MM look nice on this bag, not sure about the GM size cause I've never seen it in real life yet : D


----------



## cutemitt

kdake said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on a GM So Black one, and it's just as insane as I hoped! haha
> View attachment 5284646


So cool!!! love your beauties  congrats!


----------



## FashionMM

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> I have the same question. My Hermes store does not have it & my SA said he cannot get it from other stores. Other stores said they cannot ship to me. Hope someone have an advice



I just found an Herbag finally after stalking for over a month! Do check out the website.


----------



## FashionMM

kdake said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger on a GM So Black one, and it's just as insane as I hoped! haha
> View attachment 5284646


Love love love this! I have been looking for this in coated canvas but so darn difficult to find it. Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## thestylestatute

Hi everyone! I have an all black herbag that I purchased in 2020. I have tried to flip it inside out for a different look, but the leather tab holding the hardware in place seems to be stuck. Did anyone else have this issue? I don't want to damage the bag, but from videos I've seen, it seems like it should come out rather easily...


----------



## hphile

I have a herbag backpack and honestly this is the most frustrating backpack ever.
It LOOKS big, seems like it should fit a lot but it really does not! I have much smaller backpacks that actually end up fitting more - like the slimmest Tumi backpack (the hilden)!

The metal bar at the top is particularly frustrating. My 13 in macbook pro barely fits, and you have to do a lot maneuvering to get it to close easily so that the laptop is behind the metal bar.

Getting in and out of the bag is also such a pain. The leather pieces you put into the circular opening are so stiff. My Kelly Ado is more thoughtful - the retourne style and softer leather like clemence make it more pratical. Thank goodness there is the zip compartment in the back, but it's honestly annoying to have a bulky zip compartment when you wear it on your back (so you end up putting flat items only).

I thought I would love this bag.. does anyone have the same experience? Does it get better over time with wear? Should I let go of this bag?


----------



## undecided45

thestylestatute said:


> Hi everyone! I have an all black herbag that I purchased in 2020. I have tried to flip it inside out for a different look, but the leather tab holding the hardware in place seems to be stuck. Did anyone else have this issue? I don't want to damage the bag, but from videos I've seen, it seems like it should come out rather easily...



I had the same issue with a 2018 Herbag. It turned out that the leather tab was just REALLY tight... after I gave it to my fiancé to help me get the leather tab out, he managed to do it. I have an older Herbag where the leather tab is way more loose and it's easy to take it apart and put it back together.


----------



## jzxjzx845

FashionMM said:


> I just found an Herbag finally after stalking for over a month! Do check out the website.


Congratulations! Was this the US Site?


----------



## c18027

Ddong said:


> Maybe someone can help me, I am fairly new to Hermes and I was trying to buy a Herbag Backpack for over 3 months for my wife Online (Europe) now.
> Occasionally they popped up, but they had Always been sold in seconds
> 
> My wife would prefer the Black/Black style with black Buttons and this seems to Pop up almost never (saw it only once), her next choice would be the red H Vibration, but also this is really difficult to obtain.
> 
> My Questions would be if the H Vibration Model is a regular Model or some Kind of a limited Edition ?
> 
> Do I just have to be Patient and check out their Homepage on a regular Basis or is it possible to order such bags in the boutiques ?
> 
> Thank yopu very much for your Kind help.



This is currently available on U.S. H.com, but it probably won't be available for long:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-a-dos-zip-retourne-backpack-H077783CKAA/


----------



## FashionMM

jzxjzx845 said:


> Congratulations! Was this the US Site?


This is on the US website from last month. They had a lot of Herbags last week. Surprised to see so many but all were gone within few minutes.


----------



## fanki1983

so is the coated canvas version discontinued now?
I had a hard time talking to staff a while back and they said it was a seasonal item for coated canvas version and they dont even let me to put name down
so what is the current season Herbag colours? Is there a catalog I can see?


----------



## FashionMM

fanki1983 said:


> so is the coated canvas version discontinued now?
> I had a hard time talking to staff a while back and they said it was a seasonal item for coated canvas version and they dont even let me to put name down
> so what is the current season Herbag colours? Is there a catalog I can see?


I saw Noir coated canvas bag on US website 2 weeks ago. It was on the site for maybe 5 minutes and was immediately sold out. I have been waiting to get one for a while now.


----------



## dluckygurl8

Would you need to set an appointment and have an H purchase history to get an Herbag?  I've only been to the closest boutique once to buy a scarf and to ask the SA if my vintage Kelly needed to be sent to Paris for a spa.  All my other purchases were done on the H website. The H boutique is quite far from my home and I want to make sure that when I pop into the H shop, I wouldn't go home empty-handed. I live in EU, btw.


----------



## H’sKisses

dluckygurl8 said:


> Would you need to set an appointment and have an H purchase history to get an Herbag?  I've only been to the closest boutique once to buy a scarf and to ask the SA if my vintage Kelly needed to be sent to Paris for a spa.  All my other purchases were done on the H website. The H boutique is quite far from my home and I want to make sure that when I pop into the H shop, I wouldn't go home empty-handed. I live in EU, btw.



I think you walking away empty handed would depend more on availability in the store vs having a purchase history/established relationship. The Herbag is not difficult to obtain, as there is "usually" one on the shelves when I've passed by different boutiques. 

When I got mine, I had a purchase history but very random and from different stores/SAs as I had not established a relationship with a particular store or SA yet. I walked in and asked about an Herbag from my now SA. It was the first time we met. She didnt have the color I wanted, and I left without purchasing anything but we exchanged numbers at the end of the appointment. I texted her a few other color options I was interested in and when they got one, she called me in.


----------



## dluckygurl8

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I think you walking away empty handed would depend more on availability in the store vs having a purchase history/established relationship. The Herbag is not difficult to obtain, as there is "usually" one on the shelves when I've passed by different boutiques.
> 
> When I got mine, I had a purchase history but very random and from different stores/SAs as I had not established a relationship with a particular store or SA yet. I walked in and asked about an Herbag from my now SA. It was the first time we met. She didnt have the color I wanted, and I left without purchasing anything but we exchanged numbers at the end of the appointment. I texted her a few other color options I was interested in and when they got one, she called me in.



Ah that's great to know! Thanks so much for the info! I actually decided to call yesterday and the H staff said the same thing -- I can just pop in the boutique within store hours since they normally have Herbag in stock. The colour and size of my choice may or may not be available in the shop though. On a side note, the closest H boutique already closed and I would now have to travel farther but to a bigger boutique so crossing my fingers I'd come back home happy!


----------



## Ddong

FashionMM said:


> This is on the US website from last month. They had a lot of Herbags last week. Surprised to see so many but all were gone within few minutes.



Thats Always the Problem with the Herbags, isn't it ?

I almost never could put one into my Shopping bag


----------



## FashionMM

Ddong said:


> Thats Always the Problem with the Herbags, isn't it ?
> 
> I almost never could put one into my Shopping bag


True! I just scored my 2nd Herbag in the color I wanted. I had to be quick,  lol. 
I got my hands on 2 Herbags in the last 1.5 months. One in Magnolia/ Bleu Saphir and another in Etoupe/ Ebene combo. I just need one more in coated canvas red and I am done. I purchased them both online.


----------



## FashionMM

Ladies, There are a lot of Herbags on the US website. I saw two colors in coated canvas - Black and Red. So gorgeous.


----------



## paula24jen

FashionMM said:


> True! I just scored my 2nd Herbag in the color I wanted. I had to be quick,  lol.
> I got my hands on 2 Herbags in the last 1.5 months. One in Magnolia/ Bleu Saphir and another in Etoupe/ Ebene combo. I just need one more in coated canvas red and I am done. I purchased them both online.


Twins with you on the magnolia/bleu saphir, it’s about to awaken from its winter hibernation


----------



## FashionMM

paula24jen said:


> Twins with you on the magnolia/bleu saphir, it’s about to awaken from its winter hibernation


Yay!!! I am planning to finally get it out in next few days as well.. it’s a beauty isn’t it?


----------



## Ance346

I purchased my second Herbag just a few days ago. My first was black coated canvas with black leather. Here is my new beauty. I found the color combo too be quirky and very interesting. I decided to remove the longer shoulder strap and just carry top handle for now.


----------



## Ance346

FashionMM said:


> Ladies, There are a lot of Herbags on the US website. I saw two colors in coated canvas - Black and Red. So gorgeous.


Did you get yourself the red coated canvas you were after??


----------



## timitaro

Joining the club with this Herbag 31 Etoupe with GHW


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

timitaro said:


> Joining the club with this Herbag 31 Etoupe with GHW


Congrats it’s lovely!


----------



## FashionMM

timitaro said:


> Joining the club with this Herbag 31 Etoupe with GHW


What a gorgeous bag! Congratulations..


----------



## timitaro

Thank you for the love  Was actually looking for GP30... but when the SA took this out, I just can't say no to this color combination ❤️ The fun surprise of shopping in Hermes, isn't it?


----------



## pr1sc

anyone has any experience with herbag 31? review on the bag? thanks


----------



## bagnana

Fresh off the store in Paris. I love everything about this bag: sand/ecru, phw. I told my lovely SA that i prefer neutral colors and canvas with prints, so either brides de gala or pégase are fine by me. Next thing i knew, she brought out this beauty and i knew this is it! Totally made my day


----------



## Ance346

bagnana said:


> Fresh off the store in Paris. I love everything about this bag: sand/ecru, phw. I told my lovely SA that i prefer neutral colors and canvas with prints, so either brides de gala or pégase are fine by me. Next thing i knew, she brought out this beauty and i knew this is it! Totally made my day
> View attachment 5337849


So gorgeous!! Love the color way and print. Congratulations!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

bagnana said:


> Fresh off the store in Paris. I love everything about this bag: sand/ecru, phw. I told my lovely SA that i prefer neutral colors and canvas with prints, so either brides de gala or pégase are fine by me. Next thing i knew, she brought out this beauty and i knew this is it! Totally made my day
> View attachment 5337849


STUNNING. Of all the prints, I love the BdG the best. I am swooning.


----------



## binaryding

pr1sc said:


> anyone has any experience with herbag 31? review on the bag? thanks


I have a Herbag 31 Zip in Berline canvas (the waterproof kind). I love it as a daily carry that I don't have to baby, especially because I live in a tropical climate prone to rain.

The opening definitely takes getting used to - I usually leave it open or with just one sangle tucked in. But the zip compartment at the bag can fit my phone, which makes for easy reaching. W the sangles tucked in or flap closed, though, it won't fit as much.

For me it's definitely a day bag and not something designed to be babied. The knob, for example, will leave an indent in the leather flap. The leather is stiff and will also scratch fairly easily. But if that kind of wear and tear doesn't bother you, then it's a great bag. 

You can also switch out the shoulder strap with a little bit of easy dismantling if you want a thicker/shorter strap that will make it more comfortable to carry.


----------



## pr1sc

binaryding said:


> I have a Herbag 31 Zip in Berline canvas (the waterproof kind). I love it as a daily carry that I don't have to baby, especially because I live in a tropical climate prone to rain.
> 
> The opening definitely takes getting used to - I usually leave it open or with just one sangle tucked in. But the zip compartment at the bag can fit my phone, which makes for easy reaching. W the sangles tucked in or flap closed, though, it won't fit as much.
> 
> For me it's definitely a day bag and not something designed to be babied. The knob, for example, will leave an indent in the leather flap. The leather is stiff and will also scratch fairly easily. But if that kind of wear and tear doesn't bother you, then it's a great bag.
> 
> You can also switch out the shoulder strap with a little bit of easy dismantling if you want a thicker/shorter strap that will make it more comfortable to carry.


Thanks! Will try to check it out next time


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

Purchased my very first Herbag 31 in Berline canvas with the matching color hardware  Love the style and look of the bag.  

Watched a few reviews on YouTube before deciding to purchase one. It seems the number 1 complaint is the closure mechanism of the bag, and how it leaves an indentation on the flap opening. But I still wanted to give it a try. Now that I finally am able to see it and try it in person, I can understand why.

It would be nice if Hermes makes the Herbag available with a different leather option top/flap. I’m new to Hermes, and am not quite familiar just yet with all the different types of leather they have to offer. But I wonder if there is a softer leather that could work as an alternative to the hunter leather, which is more stiff and more prone to scratches.

Also with some people being turned off by the closure, i wonder why Hermes have not thought of putting the same metal ring around the leather flap opening, in the same way they did with the canvas closure opening. That would make it easier to slide/close the flap in and out of the Clou de Selle.

They made an improvement by adding a zipper on the back pocket compared to the original open/slide back pocket. Is the pouch an improvement too? Hopefully they’ll make a few tweaks with the closure.  Wouldn’t it be nice if they make it in a smaller size as well…possibly a 25?

So for now setting the bag aside while I decide whether to keep it or not; and if I decide I can live with the closure, will try for a Retourne to compare the structure to see which one would work better for me. Who knows, I may end up wanting both.  It really is a beautiful bag. 

Have not read through this entire thread yet, but have enjoyed the posts that I have read thus far.


----------



## binaryding

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> Purchased my very first Herbag 31 in Berline canvas with the matching color hardware  Love the style and look of the bag.
> 
> Watched a few reviews on YouTube before deciding to purchase one. It seems the number 1 complaint is the closure mechanism of the bag, and how it leaves an indentation on the flap opening. But I still wanted to give it a try. Now that I finally am able to see it and try it in person, I can understand why.
> 
> It would be nice if Hermes makes the Herbag available with a different leather option top/flap. I’m new to Hermes, and am not quite familiar just yet with all the different types of leather they have to offer. But I wonder if there is a softer leather that could work as an alternative to the hunter leather, which is more stiff and more prone to scratches.
> 
> Also with some people being turned off by the closure, i wonder why Hermes have not thought of putting the same metal ring around the leather flap opening, in the same way they did with the canvas closure opening. That would make it easier to slide/close the flap in and out of the Clou de Selle.
> 
> They made an improvement by adding a zipper on the back pocket compared to the original open/slide back pocket. Is the pouch an improvement too? Hopefully they’ll make a few tweaks with the closure.  Wouldn’t it be nice if they make it in a smaller size as well…possibly a 25?
> 
> So for now setting the bag aside while I decide whether to keep it or not; and if I decide I can live with the closure, will try for a Retourne to compare the structure to see which one would work better for me. Who knows, I may end up wanting both.  It really is a beautiful bag.
> 
> Have not read through this entire thread yet, but have enjoyed the posts that I have read thus far.


I am keen to know if you find the Retourne better as well! Have been wondering if it will fit more (like a Macbook Air...)


----------



## Ance346

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> Purchased my very first Herbag 31 in Berline canvas with the matching color hardware  Love the style and look of the bag.
> 
> Watched a few reviews on YouTube before deciding to purchase one. It seems the number 1 complaint is the closure mechanism of the bag, and how it leaves an indentation on the flap opening. But I still wanted to give it a try. Now that I finally am able to see it and try it in person, I can understand why.
> 
> It would be nice if Hermes makes the Herbag available with a different leather option top/flap. I’m new to Hermes, and am not quite familiar just yet with all the different types of leather they have to offer. But I wonder if there is a softer leather that could work as an alternative to the hunter leather, which is more stiff and more prone to scratches.
> 
> Also with some people being turned off by the closure, i wonder why Hermes have not thought of putting the same metal ring around the leather flap opening, in the same way they did with the canvas closure opening. That would make it easier to slide/close the flap in and out of the Clou de Selle.
> 
> They made an improvement by adding a zipper on the back pocket compared to the original open/slide back pocket. Is the pouch an improvement too? Hopefully they’ll make a few tweaks with the closure.  Wouldn’t it be nice if they make it in a smaller size as well…possibly a 25?
> 
> So for now setting the bag aside while I decide whether to keep it or not; and if I decide I can live with the closure, will try for a Retourne to compare the structure to see which one would work better for me. Who knows, I may end up wanting both.  It really is a beautiful bag.
> 
> Have not read through this entire thread yet, but have enjoyed the posts that I have read thus far.



I agree with a lot of your wishes (different leather options, smaller size) but nonetheless, I love this bag! Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## jess2434

QuelleFromage said:


> Too bad she can't pronounce the name of the bag! But helpful video


OOOO thanks for sharing my video!!! I had no idea I was pronouncing it incorrectly! thanks!!!!


----------



## jess2434

I got this interesting Herbag yesterday! I cant really find many images of this style on google but i saw it on a shelf in Hermes and thought it looked cool! is this a new season colour? would love see if they do anymore interesting designs or textures. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## NervousNellie

jess2434 said:


> I got this interesting Herbag yesterday! I cant really find many images of this style on google but i saw it on a shelf in Hermes and thought it looked cool! is this a new season colour? would love see if they do anymore interesting designs or textures. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339252


This is so cool! Haven’t seen it before. Enjoy!!!


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

binaryding said:


> I am keen to know if you find the Retourne better as well! Have been wondering if it will fit more (like a Macbook Air...)



Hoping to luck out on a Retourne next time it shows up on H.com so I can compare it with the Sellier in the Berline canvas before the 30-day return window. I missed out on a few last week.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

jess2434 said:


> I got this interesting Herbag yesterday! I cant really find many images of this style on google but i saw it on a shelf in Hermes and thought it looked cool! is this a new season colour? would love see if they do anymore interesting designs or textures. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339252


That's a beautiful color combination.  

I did see a similar style canvas on H.com last week. It was in the black/white combination. I think it was described as Viking Criss Toile. It was no longer available by the time I added it to the cart.


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

Ance346 said:


> I agree with a lot of your wishes (different leather options, smaller size) but nonetheless, I love this bag! Let us know what you decide to do.


I love the bag too. Will most likely end up keeping this one, unless I luck out on a different color combination and/or style for comparison before the 30-day window to return it is up. This one is about $400 more though, but I guess it's worth it for the coated canvas and the hardware color combination to match.


----------



## Phoebe_Wagner

bagnana said:


> Fresh off the store in Paris. I love everything about this bag: sand/ecru, phw. I told my lovely SA that i prefer neutral colors and canvas with prints, so either brides de gala or pégase are fine by me. Next thing i knew, she brought out this beauty and i knew this is it! Totally made my day
> View attachment 5337849


Wow she’s so stunning. Congratulations on your new beauty. 
May I ask how much you paid for the bag? The prints are probably cost more than plain canvases right?
I have been going to my home boutique in Zurich quite often last month, they don’t have any bag to sell, stocks are very low . Or maybe just because I’m new to this boutique.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jess2434 said:


> OOOO thanks for sharing my video!!! I had no idea I was pronouncing it incorrectly! thanks!!!!


Everyone does!! Thank you for such a great video!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jess2434 said:


> I got this interesting Herbag yesterday! I cant really find many images of this style on google but i saw it on a shelf in Hermes and thought it looked cool! is this a new season colour? would love see if they do anymore interesting designs or textures. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339252


This is super cool!!


----------



## Ance346

I got this interesting Herbag yesterday! I cant really find many images of this style on google but i saw it on a shelf in Hermes and thought it looked cool! is this a new season colour? would love see if they do anymore interesting designs or textures. Thanks for letting me share 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5339252

[/QUOTE]
Hi Jess! Gorgeous bag! I'm a subscriber and love your videos!
Love your Herbag choice. She's definitely a unique one. I hope this is the one that gets to stay in your collection!


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> Hoping to luck out on a Retourne next time it shows up on H.com so I can compare it with the Sellier in the Berline canvas before the 30-day return window. I missed out on a few last week.


----------



## Sunszajn

Hey, where can I find a good source for canvas and leather colour option for the Herbag. I’ve trying to research but no real luck so far. Thanks


----------



## Ance346

Sunszajn said:


> Hey, where can I find a good source for canvas and leather colour option for the Herbag. I’ve trying to research but no real luck so far. Thanks


Take a look at the instagram account: hermesherbag31. They have a ton of colorways there.


----------



## Sunszajn

Ance346 said:


> Take a look at the instagram account: hermesherbag31. They have a ton of colorways there.


Thanks


----------



## Helventara

May I ask this question to those who turn their retourne Herbag to sellier, please?  Once turned, the outside zipped pocket is then inside and we lose this feature, right?

I hope it makes sense and thanks.


----------



## heartcrabs

Hello. Been trying to get a Herbag from my local store for over a year now. There's only one boutique in the country and no local online website. Does this explain why even this bag, which relatively should come easy, is seemingly treated like a QB?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

BVBookshop said:


> May I ask this question to those who turn their retourne Herbag to sellier, please?  Once turned, the outside zipped pocket is then inside and we lose this feature, right?
> 
> I hope it makes sense and thanks.



I have turned mine inside out to make it a sellier style, and with the zip pocket on the inside I found it to be much less user friendly to get at my phone quickly. I turned it back to retourne to keep the pocket on the back outside.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

I just got this Vibrato Herbag, and am wondering if any aficionados can tell me what the purpose of the little clip on the leather tab is. Perhaps a glove holder?


----------



## Sunszajn

Ance346 said:


> Take a look at the instagram account: hermesherbag31. They have a ton of colorways there.


This account is perfect! Thanks again. Do you know any similar for Kelly and Birkin?


----------



## greybard

Okay, probably someone has already asked this, but despite searching, I haven't been able to find an answer: Does the Hermes Spa repair or replace the canvas parts on a Herbag?

I'm currently bidding on a pre-loved Herbag on ebay, and the leather is a little scratched but otherwise perfect, it's the canvas that has some damage. Worst comes to worst, I can buy a replacement canvas bottom from a craftsman, and just put my auth bottom aside to keep it from further damage, but if the canvas could be repaired, that would be better.


----------



## Ance346

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I just got this Vibrato Herbag, and am wondering if any aficionados can tell me what the purpose of the little clip on the leather tab is. Perhaps a glove holder?
> 
> View attachment 5347774
> View attachment 5347775
> View attachment 5347776


Ive actually never seen that before and I have 3 Herbags, one of which is very new!


----------



## Ance346

Sunszajn said:


> This account is perfect! Thanks again. Do you know any similar for Kelly and Birkin?


I haven't seen anything like this for Birkins or Kellys, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Ance346 said:


> Ive actually never seen that before and I have 3 Herbags, one of which is very new!


This bag is from 2003, so it's one of the old school Herbags that came with a second canvas base, but no back zipper pocket like my newer Herbag Zip. I've seen these clips before in the older bags, but don't have intel on what the purpose is. I suspect it's something like a glove clip, but would really love to know for sure.


----------



## lala_luxe

Can anyone help identify this colorway/pattern?
TIA


----------



## paula24jen

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I just got this Vibrato Herbag, and am wondering if any aficionados can tell me what the purpose of the little clip on the leather tab is. Perhaps a glove holder?
> 
> View attachment 5347774
> View attachment 5347775
> View attachment 5347776


I saw a very similar bag recently and had the same Q, hopefully someone will chime in with the answer


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

lala_luxe said:


> Can anyone help identify this colorway/pattern?
> TIA


It's the Vache Hunter Toile H Vibration Herbag Zip Retourne 31 PM in Fauve/Ecru/Beige


----------



## lala_luxe

cakeymakeybakey said:


> It's the Vache Hunter Toile H Vibration Herbag Zip Retourne 31 PM in Fauve/Ecru/Beige


thank you!!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

lala_luxe said:


> thank you!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## Sunszajn

lala_luxe said:


> Can anyone help identify this colorway/pattern?
> TIA


That’s my favourite!


----------



## Slippery Slopes

Hello,  new here and new to the H game.  

 I am about to join the Herbag family,  but I cant decide which one to pick.  If only I can afford both.


----------



## mariatd

DaDadeH said:


> View attachment 5353679
> 
> Hello,  new here and new to the H game.
> 
> I am about to join the Herbag family,  but I cant decide which one to pick.  If only I can afford both.


Is that a brown coated canvas?  That’s the one I would pick.  The coated canvas is very durable and can be just wiped off.  I also think it’s more special.  But I’m biased because I picked a coated canvas myself


----------



## Slippery Slopes

mariatd said:


> Is that a brown coated canvas?  That’s the one I would pick.  The coated canvas is very durable and can be just wiped off.  I also think it’s more special.  But I’m biased because I picked a coated canvas myself



It's Rouge Sellier hunter leather and cassis coated canvas.  I got really excited when I saw the purple square on the label on the box,  then my SA said it is not really a purple.  

I looked at the bag from all angles,  and still think it looks the same as the rouge sellier leather. The only purple I could find is near the zip at the back pocket,  lol.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

DaDadeH said:


> It's Rouge Sellier hunter leather and cassis coated canvas.  I got really excited when I saw the purple square on the label on the box,  then my SA said it is not really a purple.
> 
> I looked at the bag from all angles,  and still think it looks the same as the rouge sellier leather. The only purple I could find is near the zip at the back pocket,  lol.


I would snap up the Berline coated bag in a heartbeat. You see the Brides de Gala version everywhere, but this Rouge Sellier and Cassis version is really special. So special, in fact, that if you don't take it I want you to tell your SA that I will buy it sight unseen.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKCG/ still up on the site right now


----------



## Ance346

Welcoming the newest Herbag 31 to my collection in Blue Marine/Rouge Sellier!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Ance346 said:


> Welcoming the newest Herbag 31 to my collection in Blue Marine/Rouge Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5355160
> View attachment 5355161


Nice! What's the back pocket like, beige toile?


----------



## Ance346

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Nice! What's the back pocket like, beige toile?


I should have included a shot of the back since there are so many variations. Here it is!


----------



## alvoes

Hello, I’m new here and just received my vintage herbag. It’s in a little rougher condition than I thought, anyone have success on cleaning the beige canvas part? Mine does come apart, so thinking of soaking it with some mild soap/oxi clean? My first attempt at cleaning with soapy warm water and a soft brush did not help. Thanks so much and I look forward to reading about everyone’s purse journeys!


----------



## Ance346

alvoes said:


> Hello, I’m new here and just received my vintage herbag. It’s in a little rougher condition than I thought, anyone have success on cleaning the beige canvas part? Mine does come apart, so thinking of soaking it with some mild soap/oxi clean? My first attempt at cleaning with soapy warm water and a soft brush did not help. Thanks so much and I look forward to reading about everyone’s purse journeys!


I haven't done this myself, but I have heard many people have good success with getting the canvas dry cleaned. Hope this helps and would love to see before and after pics!


----------



## balen.girl

Rejoining Herbag family.. I have 2 previously, sold it away and now back with all black with gold hardware.


----------



## strobe

balen.girl said:


> Rejoining Herbag family.. I have 2 previously, sold it away and now back with all black with gold hardware.
> View attachment 5357134


Ahhh I'm hoping to get this exact herbag this summer for my birthday... How did you manage to get it? Is it easy to get in stores? Love it ☺️


----------



## balen.girl

strobe said:


> Ahhh I'm hoping to get this exact herbag this summer for my birthday... How did you manage to get it? Is it easy to get in stores? Love it ☺


Honestly I have no idea how easy to get a herbag these days. I am eyeing for the coated canvas one, but not keen with the pocket color. I don’t think it’s carefree bag, especially at the back when it rub with your clothes. I am just aiming for all black, and really surprised my SA told me he has in gold hardware. Try to contact your SA. I hope you can score one too.


----------



## johanna.ph

Hello! I have the possibility to purchase this canvas coated red herbag, it's from 2021. I honestly don't know the regular prices of an herbag or if this one is higher in price as the regular ones. Looks to be a special edition as the hardware comes in red? It's the 31 berline canvas. The price would be EUR 2.900 on the personal shoppers website. It's in very good condition. Worn like twice. Comes with dustbag and box. I'm a totally newbie when it's about Hermes bags. What do you think?


----------



## Slippery Slopes

johanna.ph said:


> Hello! I have the possibility to purchase this canvas coated red herbag, it's from 2021. I honestly don't know the regular prices of an herbag or if this one is higher in price as the regular ones. Looks to be a special edition as the hardware comes in red? It's the 31 berline canvas. The price would be EUR 2.900 on the personal shoppers website. It's in very good condition. Worn like twice. Comes with dustbag and box. I'm a totally newbie when it's about Hermes bags. What do you think?



This looks lovely.  I love Herbag in sellier construction.  

From my research back in Feb, 
Herbag all black is USD2975
Herbag other colours,  non-coated canvas is USD2675 

I got the prices from the H USA website,  not sure if tax is inclusive or not. Hope it helps.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

alvoes said:


> Hello, I’m new here and just received my vintage herbag. It’s in a little rougher condition than I thought, anyone have success on cleaning the beige canvas part? Mine does come apart, so thinking of soaking it with some mild soap/oxi clean? My first attempt at cleaning with soapy warm water and a soft brush did not help. Thanks so much and I look forward to reading about everyone’s purse journeys!


In his YouTube videos, I am GPS talks about sending his Herbag canvas body to the dry cleaners with most excellent results.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/IamGPS/videos
		


Also, the former Hermès craftsperson, @MademoiselleM.Atelier on Instagram might be a good resource. She rejuvenates all kinds of luxury bags and has shown reels of her cleaning dirty bags. Good luck!


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

johanna.ph said:


> Hello! I have the possibility to purchase this canvas coated red herbag, it's from 2021. I honestly don't know the regular prices of an herbag or if this one is higher in price as the regular ones. Looks to be a special edition as the hardware comes in red? It's the 31 berline canvas. The price would be EUR 2.900 on the personal shoppers website. It's in very good condition. Worn like twice. Comes with dustbag and box. I'm a totally newbie when it's about Hermes bags. What do you think?



I purchased this exact bag from H.com USA site last month. $3050 before tax.


----------



## johanna.ph

aelloneluvslv2 said:


> I purchased this exact bag from H.com USA site last month. $3050 before tax.



Sorry I'm not familiar with the American way of putting taxes. Does that mean you see the prices online and when your checking out your shopping cart, there is a certain amount of taxes coming on top of the price shown in the online shop? Or do you mean customs duties in case you ship it to EU or out of US. 

For me: The price I mentioned would be the final price. I absolutely have no idea if this is to much or the good price  I just fell in love and don't know, if it's an good investment. If the herbags are growing as well in price or if I would lose money let's say I would sell it in 5 years or so ‍♀️


----------



## bagnana

Phoebe_Wagner said:


> Wow she’s so stunning. Congratulations on your new beauty.
> May I ask how much you paid for the bag? The prints are probably cost more than plain canvases right?
> I have been going to my home boutique in Zurich quite often last month, they don’t have any bag to sell, stocks are very low . Or maybe just because I’m new to this boutique.


Thank you  price for the print canvas was around €2400 (both bdg and pégasus), while the plain canvases starting from €1900 at the time of my purchase. I hope you will be able to get one soon, but it really depends on the stock at the store you choose .


----------



## aelloneluvslv2

johanna.ph said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with the American way of putting taxes. Does that mean you see the prices online and when your checking out your shopping cart, there is a certain amount of taxes coming on top of the price shown in the online shop? Or do you mean customs duties in case you ship it to EU or out of US.
> 
> For me: The price I mentioned would be the final price. I absolutely have no idea if this is to much or the good price  I just fell in love and don't know, if it's an good investment. If the herbags are growing as well in price or if I would lose money let's say I would sell it in 5 years or so ‍♀



Sales tax is added during the check out process. It'll vary depending on which City/State you live in. It could be between 6-10%. In the City I live in it's 7.75%. A couple of neighboring Cities just two miles away has taxes at 6% and 7%.

I do like it that in Europe the sales tax/VAT is already calculated into the price. Although it is a lot higher than in the US. As high as 25% in some countries.


----------



## Fixxi

Hello! Newbie here. I browsed and browsed and browsed, and not getting a clear answer... does a Herbag count towards your purchase ratio for a quota bag? Or is it that it doesn't because it's considered a leather goods, but still good for your profile? While Birkin is not an immediate wishlist, I would love to get one someday, and I'd love to buy things I actually would love (like an Herbag) and be counted towards my eventual Birkin! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## alvoes

cakeymakeybakey said:


> In his YouTube videos, I am GPS talks about sending his Herbag canvas body to the dry cleaners with most excellent results.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/IamGPS/videos
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the former Hermès craftsperson, @MademoiselleM.Atelier on Instagram might be a good resource. She rejuvenates all kinds of luxury bags and has shown reels of her cleaning dirty bags. Good luck!


Thank you so much! I’ve attempted the cleaning mentioned above and sadly, no change in the stains. Did remove the smell though, so all is not lost! I will reach out to her on insta. I appreciate your suggestions!


----------



## alvoes

Ance346 said:


> I haven't done this myself, but I have heard many people have good success with getting the canvas dry cleaned. Hope this helps and would love to see before and after pics!


Thanks so much for your suggestion, I’ll take it along with me today and see what they suggest.


----------



## jessilou

I'm totally new to Hermes, but I'm really wanting a Herbag from the City Center boutique in LV when I go in a few weeks. Is it hard to get a Herbag? I'd love black with gold hardware. Never bought anything from the boutique btw ...


----------



## jessilou

balen.girl said:


> Rejoining Herbag family.. I have 2 previously, sold it away and now back with all black with gold hardware.
> View attachment 5357134


This is the exact one I want! Is it hard to get?


----------



## balen.girl

jessilou said:


> This is the exact one I want! Is it hard to get?


On my case, it is not. But I think depending on luck. Keep checking with your SA. Good luck..


----------



## Slippery Slopes

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I would snap up the Berline coated bag in a heartbeat. You see the Brides de Gala version everywhere, but this Rouge Sellier and Cassis version is really special. So special, in fact, that if you don't take it I want you to tell your SA that I will buy it sight unseen.





mariatd said:


> Is that a brown coated canvas?  That’s the one I would pick.  The coated canvas is very durable and can be just wiped off.  I also think it’s more special.  But I’m biased because I picked a coated canvas myself




I did it.  My first bag  
Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## inNo5

jessilou said:


> I'm totally new to Hermes, but I'm really wanting a Herbag from the City Center boutique in LV when I go in a few weeks. Is it hard to get a Herbag? I'd love black with gold hardware. Never bought anything from the boutique btw ...


I went to the Hermes store 3 times and finally got one finally last weekend


----------



## inNo5

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


Recently I bought a Rose colour herbag also, but I just found out that the 2-in-1 handles are of different width, the bottom one is slight thinner than the top one. Is it normal? I’m new to hermes and really curious about that.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


Woo hoo! Congratulations, she is truly a beauty.  Enjoy her in good health and happiness. And welcome to the dark side...


----------



## Ruedubac

Hello everyone, 
For all the Herbag fans, I am wondering if you can verify the following?
1. I saw a Pegase Herbag in the local store, but it is in a large size. Is Pegase Pop Herbag rare/limited edition?
2. Is the canvas ok to prevent dirt? as I had a Fendi canvas bag in the past and something rubbed on it and the color turned brown in the spot so, i never used it again as it was beige Fendi canvas....so, wondering if the Herbag canvas are more dirt resistance?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gugu99

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


Omg that is so beautiful, it looked purple online but it’s a true brown?


----------



## LVEnthusiastt

Hi guys! Considering a herbag for work bag, does a 13inch macbook fit inside the 31 size?

TIA!


----------



## Slippery Slopes

gugu99 said:


> Omg that is so beautiful, it looked purple online but it’s a true brown?



Wow,  I must say my eyes can't see its purpleness.  It looks brown to me!  

The box had a lilac square on it and I was super excited until the SA said it looks nothing like a purple. 

Rouge Sellier leather and Cassis coated canvas


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

LVEnthusiastt said:


> Hi guys! Considering a herbag for work bag, does a 13inch macbook fit inside the 31 size?
> 
> TIA!


I have a MacBook Air 11-inch, and it most definitely does not fit in my Herbag without deforming it horribly.


----------



## fanki1983

Went to store today put my name down in their system for a coated canvas herbag
the SA (who had a trainee badge on her) was very helpful and down to earth.

I was still angry telling her today that 12 months ago I was served by a snobby SA that refused to let me to put my name down, insisting coated canvas herbag was just as "seasonal" item


----------



## fanki1983

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


congratulations - I haven't seen this colour coated canvas version - and this looks amazing!!  I hope I can get this colour too.. how long you been waiting for this?


----------



## Slippery Slopes

fanki1983 said:


> congratulations - I haven't seen this colour coated canvas version - and this looks amazing!!  I hope I can get this colour too.. how long you been waiting for this?



Glad you found a new SA that you are happy with!  My SA was only 3 days into the job when we met.  She has been excellent.  I think the manager also assigns her more stock to help her set up a client base.  Fingers crossed for you. 

I was very lucky with this one, there was no wait. I saw the blue Bride-de-Gala Herbag on display and tried it on.  Asked if she got any with coated canvas and she went to search for another box. The group here helped me pick which one I should get.

I did see the same colourways with gold hardware 2 weeks later in store,  which I also love.


----------



## Baybebee

Got this today


----------



## minami

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


Loving this version! Is the canvas the shiny one? Trying to ask for a red one


----------



## Cleda

My first Hermes bag! Lucky score from the website!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Cleda said:


> My first Hermes bag! Lucky score from the website!!
> 
> View attachment 5390183


Ooooh, lucky you indeed! I love the Herbag, enjoy!


----------



## Cleda

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Ooooh, lucky you indeed! I love the Herbag, enjoy!



Thank you! I'm super thrilled, happened to be refreshing the site at the right moment.


----------



## Lkb

An oldie but def a goodie !


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Lkb said:


> An oldie but def a goodie !
> View attachment 5391509


Love the strap with it!!!


----------



## Lkb

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Love the strap with it!!!


Thank you ! I finally figured out how to get it on comfortably. Believe it or not I’m only using 1 handle


----------



## Enclaere

Anyone in here able to purchase a Herbag recently in one of the London stores? Tried going to three stores today but never had luck.


----------



## T1na611

Cleda said:


> My first Hermes bag! Lucky score from the website!!
> 
> View attachment 5390183


Wow! I love the blue! So lucky!


----------



## fanki1983

DaDadeH said:


> Glad you found a new SA that you are happy with!  My SA was only 3 days into the job when we met.  She has been excellent.
> 
> To be honest.. some SA in the H empire are not being very helpful to customers at times... I know I am not one of the clients who wishes to buy everything in order to score the B K C bags.. but still...
> 
> Its nearly a month since I put my name down.. I will wait longer.. if nothing till end of year I might get something else..


----------



## T1na611

What are you waitlisting for? My SA said she'll put my name down on the waitlist for an herbag and I'm wondering how long it usually takes. I'm thinking about the same. Give it till the end of the year and if I don't hear back, then I'll look for something else.


----------



## fanki1983

T1na611 said:


> What are you waitlisting for? My SA said she'll put my name down on the waitlist for an herbag and I'm wondering how long it usually takes. I'm thinking about the same. Give it till the end of the year and if I don't hear back, then I'll look for something else.



I only want the coated canvas version as its little waterproof and dirt resistant..
if u are open to any colours you will get one fairly quickly as its pretty common for herbag..


----------



## fanki1983

Lkb said:


> An oldie but def a goodie !
> View attachment 5391509



is the strap Hermes brand? if not would like some ideas for other cheaper alternatives


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

fanki1983 said:


> is the strap Hermes brand? if not would like some ideas for other cheaper alternatives


Yes, it's the Maxi Quadrille bag strap.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Available now on EU site


----------



## lemonlime46

DaDadeH said:


> I did it.  My first bag
> Thank you for the suggestions!
> View attachment 5364545
> 
> View attachment 5364546


We have matching bags! absolutely obsessed with the dark purple cassis rouge sellier combination and picked up a purple pegase to match with it as well


----------



## mularice

Enclaere said:


> Anyone in here able to purchase a Herbag recently in one of the London stores? Tried going to three stores today but never had luck.


I know they do / did have stock of them in London stores. Not in any colours I wanted unfortunately (I’m looking for Chai).


----------



## Enclaere

mularice said:


> I know they do / did have stock of them in London stores. Not in any colours I wanted unfortunately (I’m looking for Chai).


Did you manage to see the colours of herbag they actually have?


----------



## mularice

Enclaere said:


> Did you manage to see the colours of herbag they actually have?


Yes I did, I can’t quite remember the colours as they were not anything I wanted - I seem to remember they were quite dark, maybe like burgundy, blue, green, that textured black/grey fabric?

I specifically wanted either a bright red (for my mum) or chai / neutral and my SA looked on the iPhone inventory and showed me all the colours he had to prove he didn’t have anything I wanted lol


----------



## her.bag13

T1na611 said:


> What are you waitlisting for? My SA said she'll put my name down on the waitlist for an herbag and I'm wondering how long it usually takes. I'm thinking about the same. Give it till the end of the year and if I don't hear back, then I'll look for something else.



Hi! I just want to jump in and say that I put my name on Herbag (neutrals) back in March and was offered one in Etoupe in May. Then again same SA also for another one for me in June (Beton/Natural), but I declined it since I already have one…

based on my experience I feel that they are becoming available and easier to get recently.


----------



## gugu99

T1na611 said:


> What are you waitlisting for? My SA said she'll put my name down on the waitlist for an herbag and I'm wondering how long it usually takes. I'm thinking about the same. Give it till the end of the year and if I don't hear back, then I'll look for something else.





T1na611 said:


> What are you waitlisting for? My SA said she'll put my name down on the waitlist for an herbag and I'm wondering how long it usually takes. I'm thinking about the same. Give it till the end of the year and if I don't hear back, then I'll look for something else.


----------



## gugu99

I preordered in April and I’m still waiting for an Herbag ….


----------



## kogepi

Hi! First time poster here -- my SA offered this to me (after expressing interest, she said they ordered "for me" which makes me nervous if I don't accept it!)

Is the "checkered" pattern common? I originally was more attracted to plain canvas. 

Herbag 31 ecru beige/ naturel sable:


----------



## gugu99

kogepi said:


> Hi! First time poster here -- my SA offered this to me (after expressing interest, she said they ordered "for me" which makes me nervous if I don't accept it!)
> 
> Is the "checkered" pattern common? I originally was more attracted to plain canvas.
> 
> Herbag 31 ecru beige/ naturel sable:
> 
> View attachment 5538977


From the Herbags I’ve seen on the website, the ones that are ecru have the checkered pattern.


----------



## H’sKisses

kogepi said:


> Hi! First time poster here -- my SA offered this to me (after expressing interest, she said they ordered "for me" which makes me nervous if I don't accept it!)
> 
> Is the "checkered" pattern common? I originally was more attracted to plain canvas.
> 
> Herbag 31 ecru beige/ naturel sable:
> 
> View attachment 5538977


If you don’t like it, don’t feel bad about not buying it especially since you didn’t ask for this color specifically.


----------



## Minicrazy

Help!! I bought this new from the boutique yesterday and it looks all wrinkled!  Does anyone have any wrinkling on their coated canvas herbag, and if so how do I get the wrinkling out?


----------



## Minicrazy

Please help! I’m new to Hermes and just purchased a beautiful new herbag from the Hermes boutique! The problem is that the coated canvas is all wrinkled. How can I remove them? Thank you for all for any advice .


----------



## bagshopr

I would stuff it with a pillow or towels at night, and I would carry it during the day. The creases should drop out with use.


----------



## purselover__

Hi everyone,

I´m considering to get a Herbag and I´m reading/watching about it as much as I can before I make my decision. For those who have it, could you please share your thoughts on:

- Is it a good bag to wear during fall/winter (considering rain and snow)?
- What is the current price range for the size 31 here in Europe? I´m in Germany and have been checking the German website and it´s not available in there.

TIA


----------



## morejunkny

Minicrazy said:


> Please help! I’m new to Hermes and just purchased a beautiful new herbag from the Hermes boutique! The problem is that the coated canvas is all wrinkled. How can I remove them? Thank you for all for any advice .
> 
> View attachment 5573506


I would ask the boutique to help you with it…


----------



## Minicrazy

Minicrazy said:


> Help!! I bought this new from the boutique yesterday and it looks all wrinkled!  Does anyone have any wrinkling on their coated canvas herbag, and if so how do I get the wrinkling out?


I’m Sad no one answered


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## acrowcounted

Minicrazy said:


> I’m Sad no one answered


A few people replied in the above posts.


----------



## deebeept

ardenp said:


> I'm envious, my SA said these are sold out but clearly not! (May I ask if you're in US?). That being said I do agree this is more summer statement bag (well spring fall would work too) and would look amazing with jeans and T shirt etc,  so I think you'd find uses for it as long as you aren't big on being a "minimalist " in theory.


Depends on your relationship. My Uk SA shows me everything, in Portugal super snobby and nothing is ever in stock… surprised they can keep the store open


----------



## deebeept

miles0920 said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag last Sunday. According to my SA, it’s the only one they have received and the last time he saw it was a year ago.
> 
> View attachment 5026374


Stunning! I love this version of the Herbag, otherwise not a fan really. This makes it special!


----------



## Lifebyms

I removed the long strap on my new Herbag, i hate it... BUT, i would like to buy a strap that i could just hook on the rod if i need it. I was looking at "Bagstrapcollection" on Etsy, but i don´t know which hook to get on the strap for it to work.

Did any of you get a "new" strap for your Herbag? Please share!


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello!

Does anyone know any history/story behind the herbag? when it was first introduced? How it was named, inspiration behind its design/function, etc..? I have one from 2001 but it’s the 50cm, I can’t recall if that time it already came with the sizes 31, 39, etc.. basing it from online research the oldest I can see’s from 1998. I’ve been just admiring this bag since I used it again after ages for a weekend trip a couple days ago. Thank you so much!


----------



## CandyQueen

ibennani said:


> Hi,
> I am purchasing a Herbag without the "stopper". That is the oblong leather part inside the bag. I have attached a picture.  Can you please advise on how this can affect the functionality of the bag?  Thank you!


I came here to ask the same question.  Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## Naynaykilla

Lifebyms said:


> I removed the long strap on my new Herbag, i hate it... BUT, i would like to buy a strap that i could just hook on the rod if i need it. I was looking at "Bagstrapcollection" on Etsy, but i don´t know which hook to get on the strap for it to work.
> 
> Did any of you get a "new" strap for your Herbag? Please share!


If you ask her she’ll tell you which hook works for which bag. I have purchased several from her and all very good quality


----------



## lxrac

Is it easier to get a Herbag in Paris? It's always unavailable on the US website. I don't go to Hermes often and I don't have an SA. Should I just try my luck when I'm in Paris? Any tips/suggestions please.


----------



## Blingthang

lxrac said:


> Is it easier to get a Herbag in Paris? It's always unavailable on the US website. I don't go to Hermes often and I don't have an SA. Should I just try my luck when I'm in Paris? Any tips/suggestions please.


It’s easier to get a Herbag online than the other bags. Just keep checking the site everyday. I was able to get 2 this year.


----------



## 880

lxrac said:


> Is it easier to get a Herbag in Paris? It's always unavailable on the US website. I don't go to Hermes often and I don't have an SA. Should I just try my luck when I'm in Paris? Any tips/suggestions please.


You need an appt, now mainly by lottery, for a bag in Paris. Keep trying online or find a boutique closest to you and ask.


----------



## cad33

lxrac said:


> Is it easier to get a Herbag in Paris? It's always unavailable on the US website. I don't go to Hermes often and I don't have an SA. Should I just try my luck when I'm in Paris? Any tips/suggestions please.



In April i saw one at Paris airport in terminal 2e- section L but it didn’t call to me(rose shocking pink canvas laminated with black leather). It wasn’t on the shelf so worth asking for any if you are flying.


----------



## lxrac

880 said:


> You need an appt, now mainly by lottery, for a bag in Paris. Keep trying online or find a boutique closest to you and ask.


 Did you say lottery? Oh my just to visit the stores?


----------



## lxrac

cad33 said:


> In April i saw one at Paris airport in terminal 2e- section L but it didn’t call to me(rose shocking pink canvas laminated with black leather). It wasn’t on the shelf so worth asking for any if you are flying.


I will try CDG airport too. Thanks for the tip. I thought about going the pre-owned route for an Herbag.


----------



## 880

lxrac said:


> Did you say lottery? Oh my just to visit the stores?


To purchase any bag. You can of course visit the stores, but without an appt, there may be a line outside
japanese resellers used to have preowned her bags. Fashionphile et al had pegasus pop. Of course authenticate prior to purchase 
good luck!


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Hello guys, I am eyeing for a herbag and was wondering if there's any chances to score it if I go on a holiday in Seoul? I have never had any Hermes products before but seeing everyone getting it online makes me think that maybe I can get one by walkkng in. Hope somebody is able to help me with my question! Thank you


----------



## Liberté

lxrac said:


> I will try CDG airport too. Thanks for the tip. I thought about going the pre-owned route for an Herbag.


You could try collector square in Paris. They have a showroom, have herbags currently in stock and you don't have to worry about authenticity there.

But I wouldn't be surprised if you found one in one of the stores, it's not that uncommon.


----------



## aa_

Can anyone share what colors they have seen or own in the coated canvas version? I have seen the black one in person, the deep burgandy / purple and a red one that was posted in this forum.
I really want to add a coated version to my wishlist but haven't seen many of them around.

Thank you
*Edit: have also seen the red version


----------



## lxrac

ariadna_lpz said:


> Can anyone share what colors they have seen or own in the coated canvas version? I have seen the black one in person, the deep burgandy / purple and a red one that was posted in this forum.
> I really want to add a coated version to my wishlist but haven't seen many of them around.
> 
> Thank you
> *Edit: have also seen the red version


I've seen a black on black version, that one is glorious and I should have bought it at the store that time but I didnt have the budget ;(

I saw a coated black and sable? color that one was cute too


----------



## Blingthang

Interesting, they have quadricolor Herbags now.


----------



## CandyQueen

Hi ladies!  Here are some Herbag 31 available on the US website right now!  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/herbag-zip-31-bag-H060300CKCE/


----------



## cassouqc

Hello
New here (the forum). I've always wanted a Birkin (DUH) and recently I saw a Herbag and fell in love.
I am looking to buy one used, cause I don't have an Hermes shop near me.
One of my favourite is Vibra Sion, I think it was a limited edition in 2019..?
The one I found that was not like 11k is a red one.
I guess i wanted your opinion on it. It a rich red so I find it beautiful but I don't want to look like a fool
thank you all i advance!!


----------



## aa_

Hi, 
Has anyone recently purchased a Herbag 39 from the boutique? Does anyone know if they are still in production and if they come also in coated canvas?
I found one on a reseller website (size39 coated canvas) but I am doubting the authenticity since it is the only one I have seen online. 
I'm looking to buy one but I don't want to sound ridiculous when I ask my SA for something that perhaps doesnt even exist :/

Thanks for your help


----------



## Blueaphire86

Hi! I just got a black canvas retourne Herbag 31 from the boutique 2 weeks ago. Not sure about a 39. You could always call a store to check.


----------



## Blingthang

cassouqc said:


> Hello
> New here (the forum). I've always wanted a Birkin (DUH) and recently I saw a Herbag and fell in love.
> I am looking to buy one used, cause I don't have an Hermes shop near me.
> One of my favourite is Vibra Sion, I think it was a limited edition in 2019..?
> The one I found that was not like 11k is a red one.
> I guess i wanted your opinion on it. It a rich red so I find it beautiful but I don't want to look like a fool
> thank you all i advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5586314


It’s pretty. If you like it, you should get it. They also have Herbags quite often on Hermes.com. I’ve gotten a few that way. They won’t be this design though.


----------



## FatimaJosh

Hi, hope you all are well.
Does anyone know of  a good authentic website from where we can buy preloved Herbag?
Thank you.


----------



## JA_UK

cassouqc said:


> Hello
> New here (the forum). I've always wanted a Birkin (DUH) and recently I saw a Herbag and fell in love.
> I am looking to buy one used, cause I don't have an Hermes shop near me.
> One of my favourite is Vibra Sion, I think it was a limited edition in 2019..?
> The one I found that was not like 11k is a red one.
> I guess i wanted your opinion on it. It a rich red so I find it beautiful but I don't want to look like a fool
> thank you all i advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5586314


I actually have this bag and it’s beautiful in person, but did I read your post correctly where you mention 11k? I sincerely hope you’re not planning on spending that!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

FatimaJosh said:


> Hi, hope you all are well.
> Does anyone know of  a good authentic website from where we can buy preloved Herbag?
> Thank you.


Fashionphile are a reputable seller.
I would try them first and foremost


----------



## kattynest

Hey everyone ! 
I need a advise . 
Just revived a herbag 31 for my birthday Multicolore. I love a lot a model , but I doubt the color. What do u think? I wanted something more classic (beige with beige toile or black with beige  or black with black) do you think this bag is more valuable than regular models ? and also if I decide to change the color, will they get angry in the boutique and will they give me what I want?


----------



## acrowcounted

kattynest said:


> Hey everyone !
> I need a advise .
> Just revived a herbag 31 for my birthday Multicolore. I love a lot a model , but I doubt the color. What do u think? I wanted something more classic (beige with beige toile or black with beige  or black with black) do you think this bag is more valuable than regular models ? and also if I decide to change the color, will they get angry in the boutique and will they give me what I want?
> 
> View attachment 5615141


If you dont love it and haven’t used it, you should return it. Herbags don’t hold their value so it’s not a good investment piece. The store shouldn’t get angry with you but they are not necessarily likely to have the bag you want to buy instead of this one so you would probably have to do a return for store credit and then hope the right bag is available for you at some point in the future.


----------



## kattynest

Hey! 
Today I went to boutique and they weee very kind and change me that violet bag to the color that I wanted . They didn’t have the linen toile or waterproof . So I had a cris viking toile but for me it’s easier to wear


----------



## cassouqc

JA_UK said:


> I actually have this bag and it’s beautiful in person, but did I read your post correctly where you mention 11k? I sincerely hope you’re not planning on spending that!


Hi!
Thank you for your answer
In the end, I bought a vintage one. I fell in love at first sight, and I have two bags for the price of one. 
I absolutely love it, the price was right and it was in perfect condition with a full set. So so happy


----------



## ncch

cassouqc said:


> Hi!
> Thank you for your answer
> In the end, I bought a vintage one. I fell in love at first sight, and I have two bags for the price of one.
> I absolutely love it, the price was right and it was in perfect condition with a full set. So so happy
> 
> View attachment 5620232


this is so pretty!

what color is this?  brown or burgundy?


----------



## cassouqc

ncch said:


> this is so pretty!
> 
> what color is this?  brown or burgundy?


Thank you!! I love it so much
It’s brown, but I have another canvas that is beige so I can change it when I want  if I want to make it sellier i can and the inside of the canvas is coated too so it’s perfect!


----------



## Friscalating

Hi all, can anyone confirm if the zip compartment in the back of a 31 is large enough to fit a passport? It looks like it is but wanted to be sure (am thinking of getting it as a travel bag)


----------



## H’sKisses

Friscalating said:


> Hi all, can anyone confirm if the zip compartment in the back of a 31 is large enough to fit a passport? It looks like it is but wanted to be sure (am thinking of getting it as a travel bag)


Yes, definitely enough room for a passport. I can fit the large iPhone in a bulky case and still zip it closed.


----------



## Friscalating

H’sKisses said:


> Yes, definitely enough room for a passport. I can fit the large iPhone in a bulky case and still zip it closed.


Fabulous, thanks! I don’t really _need_ another bag but clearly I *must* get a 31 now…


----------



## Zazacoco

Secured my beautiful Herbag last week in Chai / Fauve! GHW too...


----------



## cad33

Zazacoco said:


> Secured my beautiful Herbag last week in Chai / Fauve! GHW too...
> 
> View attachment 5622377



After seeing that bag in london on display i feel in love with the colour. I did see it recently online in size 50.

Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Ghostbear

Anyone know if it is possible to replace the straps on a herbag? I love everything about the bag except the skinny little crossbody strap and would like to swap it out for a thicker one but can’t really figure out if that would be possible with the way herbags close over the top.


----------



## akoya828

This bag was not on my radar but managed to buy  this at one of the airports in Europe. So happy with the tri color combi.


----------



## cad33

akoya828 said:


> This bag was not on my radar but managed to buy  this at one of the airports in Europe. So happy with the tri color combi.
> 
> View attachment 5644707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644709



I love the concept and hope they offer other color combos. Congratulations on getting this new baby….finding any h bag you love is worth a celebration!


----------



## _Petra_

Recently bought a black/black herbag 39 GHW in coated canvas, and I love her more and more each day! It’s exacty like you all described, it is the perfect workhorse bag and I do not have to baby her at all…
I now would like to add a charm to her, any thoughts? Perhaps a Budy? A big Rodeo in black? Thx


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

_Petra_ said:


> Recently bought a black/black herbag 39 GHW in coated canvas, and I love her more and more each day! It’s exacty like you all described, it is the perfect workhorse bag and I do not have to baby her at all…
> I now would like to add a charm to her, any thoughts? Perhaps a Budy? A big Rodeo in black? Thx
> 
> View attachment 5655910


a Budy!
I love that charm !


----------

